# Post the dumbest thing you've ever heard about technology :cool:



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello everyone. As you all know that the previous similar thread was deleted  locked and there is no places to post your daily encounter with Einstein's relatives , so here am I (re-) starting this thread as I believe and many of you would agree that the original thread was a great stress-buster. So,  *let the dumbness be presented*!!!

I'll start with an Incident I faced a few days back:

In our college's internet lab is a lab in-charge who is a veteran eBay seller and networking expert. he asked me to look up something on the web which I did. On getting the results, he came to my PC and asked where is that term written? I said "search it" and he started scrolling the page and read it line by line looking for the term. I said second time "use search feature", to which he replied: 'this is not IE, its chrome,, there is no find option. See, there is no menu bar for selecting find option".

that guy didn't knew about Ctrl + F.


----------



## Flash (Jul 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Hello everyone. As you all know that the previous similar thread was deleted


What?? Deleted??



harshilsharma63 said:


> he asked me to *llok up gor m=something* on the web which I did.


?????


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> What?? Deleted??
> 
> 
> ?????



corrected


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2013)

my college has bought some new workstations for computer labs.
the config written on box:
core i7-*****K* (forgot the model no) 
2 GB ddr3 RAM @1333 Mhz 
16x dvd player.
(some noob must've ordered this)

In the lab, I'm trolling the noobs of my batch about a newly "leaked" Windows 9 by showing them Linux Mint .

Lab incharge Sir (L.S.): this new system is unable to write cd's.
Person responsible to get those systems up and running (P.I.): maine abhi isme nero install nahi kiya hai. Ek bar install kar dunga to cd dvd sab kuch write kar dega. kya apke computer me nero ka setup hai?
Me (to L.S.): sir, dvd writer nhi hai isme, faltu nero par time waste mar kariye.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

In my college, 70% of the faculty is pursuing mtech from the same college itself. They have a subject 'parallel computing' in which they are also taught about gpu computing. Now the best part is, even after clearing the semester, everything thinks gpus are available only in the form of clusters costing lakhs of rupees. When I told them that I had an nvidia gpu earlier, they were shocked as hell. They still dont know know that a graphic card contains a gpu.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 24, 2013)

Luffy said:


> In the lab, I'm trolling the noobs of my batch about a newly "leaked" Windows 9 by showing them Linux Mint .



epic. gonna try that.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

You may also want to try that with windows 8 itself. Many epic noobs may not be aware even with windows 8.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jul 24, 2013)

View attachment 11493

Windows 9 is coming.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 24, 2013)

^^ Nice ideas. 

This had happened some weeks ago. A BSNL line-man had come to my house to replace the wire(there was a problem of frequent disconnections due to high attenuation and horribly low SNR values). But after connecting the new wires, I wasn't able to connect to the internet. When I asked the guy, why am not able to connect to the internet, he replied - "Abhi bijli nahi aa rahi hai na. Isliye aap connect nahi kar sakte. Jaise hi bijli aa jayegi, connect ho jaega."


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 24, 2013)

You are expecting a line man to speak SNR, attenuation? or a person who have knowledge about networking to work as BSNL line man?


----------



## Vignesh B (Jul 24, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You are expecting a line man to speak SNR, attenuation? or a person who have knowledge about networking to work as BSNL line man?


Lol, no. I complain to the SDO only. He sends the line-man To the line man, I just say - There is too much "noise" and he replaces the wire. 
This happens during every rainy season.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

Read this one 

Computer Forums - View Single Post - SATA Harddrive lifespan?


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Read this one
> 
> Computer Forums - View Single Post - SATA Harddrive lifespan?





> Core i7 2600K Sandybridge + Prolimatech Megahalems Cooler ₪ Asus P8P67 DELUXE ₪ G.Skill RipJawsX 8GB DDR3 1600MHz ₪ Crossfire 5870's ₪ OCZ GameXstream 850w ₪ X-Fi Fatal1ty FPS edition ₪ OCZ Vertex 3 120GB ₪ Antec P182 ₪ NAS ReadyDuo 4Tb ₪ BenQ FP241WZ 24" Widescreen LCD ₪ Windows 7 x64


Look at his signature.. 
Some rich noob..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Read this one
> 
> Computer Forums - View Single Post - SATA Harddrive lifespan?



And he has 1,580 posts :shocked:


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

^^he must be joking then


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 24, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^he must be joking then



That's a good example of how trolling on forums can make you achieve something


----------



## Nue (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know if you guys have seen this but.... Vishwa Bandhu Gupta: Cloud computing is great...but what if it rains? (Accurate English Subtitles) - YouTube


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2013)

Ok. This happened today, when i was in lift.There was a girl and boy, beside me who was chatting..Boy: Hey, that looks cool. (looking at her mobile). Is that BADA os?Girl: What? why're you speaking in Hindi suddenly? Its android..me: (waiting for lift door to open with suppressed smile).


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Ok. This happened today, when i was in lift.There was a girl and boy, beside me who was chatting..Boy: Hey, that looks cool. (looking at her mobile). Is that *BADA* os?Girl: What? why're you speaking in Hindi suddenly? Its android..me: (waiting for lift door to open with suppressed smile).



Bade acche lagte hain


----------



## $park (Aug 2, 2013)

Smartphones will replace computers.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 2, 2013)

Today at workplace

Me: Chrome can't save our files
Me: Download and install Firefox
Fresher: Is it Free ?
Me: What!!! you don't know Firefox
Fresher: Got nervous and scared


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 2, 2013)

This happened just days before i got Xperia L : 

Boy : u decided on which one to buy ?
Me : I am thinking of Grand duos or Xperia L.
Boy : i think Xperia L is old product..never heard of it..-____-( i was like wtf dude ?? which planet are u from ?? )
Me : no, its a new product..just launched
Boy : better buy samsung grand duos. it has big screen
Me : so ?? whats a big screen gonna do ??
Boy : better for watching porn (i thought..maybe the dude is not foolish afterall  )
Me:  lol..i think i'll go with Xperia L as it has almost everything i need. anyway, wanna buy a phone for my needs, not for porn.. 
Boy : arre..samsung & micromax has cheaper phones & has much better android than xperia ( god help him ). & also sony charges extra for their mobile just because their premium brands.
Me: Dude its not like that..Every phone comes with  SAR ( Specific absorption rate ). Sony is pretty strict when it comes to keeping this rate very low ( higher rate is more harmful ) thats why they use quality spare parts & hence cost of sony is generally a bit high.
Boy : arre kuch bhi bolta kya re ( you are blabbering  ), samsung aur micromax make their phones in india, hence they are cheaper. Sony imports phones from other countries & hence they are costly..baaki sab kuch same hai.. 

ME : @________@ 
*i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/006/707/nothing-to-do-here-template.jpg.scaled500.jpg


P.S : I am not making fun of his stupidity, but rather stumped by his ignorance on this subject. no offence meant. 

Lots of such conversations happened between us..i'll post it here later.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 2, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Today at workplace
> 
> Me: Chrome can't save our files
> Me: Download and install Firefox
> ...



for a second there, i thought that was college 
your friend getting nervous and scared would have been justified then


----------



## quagmire (Aug 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Read this one
> 
> Computer Forums - View Single Post - SATA Harddrive lifespan?



*encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTAjbeZVmAYX_yONu5sesJewDy1CeTQiHVpYH_thAVGmBC6SAAynQ


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2013)

A friend of mine wanted to but new laptop so i went to the shop with him yesterday. Friend was leaving town today and wanted to buy the laptop ASAP.

Friend: Laptop lena tha 35k tak ka (wanted a laptop for 35k).
Salesguy (SG): We have Dell inspiron 15. Dell is the best company. the laptop has core i3 3rd gen, 4 gb ram, 1 gb graphics card.
Me: Whats the model no of GPU and its memory type?
SG: Whats a GPU and how to find its model no?
Me: graphics card!!!
SG: Its Nvidia 1gb graphics card.
Me:  then why the laptop has Radeon sticker on it?
SG: Sorry, its 1gb radeon.
Me: Ok whats the model no of proccy and we don't require a ULV processor.
SG: its core i3 3rd gen and whats ULV?
Me: where's the laptop box? (after recieving the box) see, the proccy is i3 3317u, utra low voltage processor requiring low power, which we don't want.
SG: you can only get i3 at this range.
Me: Bring us a laptop with AMD A6 proccy, pricisely HP G6 2310AX.
SG: AMD overheats a lot.
Me: who said that? have you ever used any AMD proccy?
SG: I haven't.
Me:  then don't misguide customers.
SG: I have been selling laptops for 3 years.
Me: so you've been fooling people for 3 years.
SG: See sir, I'm a final year B. A. student.
Me: Oh, so thats the reason you don't know about computer hardware.
Friend (to me): Its ok bro, i can adjust with this laptop.
Me: fine, do whatever you want but don't come to me if you find your system lagging.
Friend (to SG): this one will do, get it ready.

After making a partial payment of 20k and returning to the shop after 2 hours.
Me: switch the laptop on.
friend switched it on in front of the salesguy.
Me: why does this laptop has win7 OS despite the Ubuntu Linux sticker?
SG: Linux is a crap OS. You won't be able to do your work on it.
Me: do you know what OS your phone has?
SG: Android ICS (some micromax crap phone)
Me:  Dumbass, do you know that Android is a Linux OS???
SG: But sir I have installed Win7 Ult. on it.
Me: You've installed a pirated version of Win7 Ulti which costs 14k. It will definitely show "this copy of windows is not genuine". So we'll buy the laptop if you give us 7k discount, 50% price of Win7 Ult.
SG: Sorry sir I can't do that.
Me: then install Ubuntu back.
SG: I'll try sir.

After trying for an hour.
SG: ubuntu isn't installing on this laptop.
Me: Let me see. how many partitions did you created?
SG: only 1.
Me: WTF??
So, I explained how to install Ubuntu to the salesguy.

Before the time of final billing I did a check on flipkart (FK) and Dell India (DI). the shop price was higher. so i asked SG to give it for 2k less than FK price. He denied and let us talk with the shopkeeper (SK).

Me: we want it below FK price.
SK: I can't do it. FK is ruining our business.
Me: Look mister that SG installed a pirated Win7 Ult on an Ubuntu system while DI sells one with Win8 at same price. So, i should report your shop to dell india and they will probably blacklist you or have your license cancelled.
SK: Sir the billing has been done and i can't do anything about it.
Me: Only partial payment of 20k had been made, so if you're ready to sell it at 20k then i'm fine with it.
SK: I can't do that either sir.
Me: then give the money back, we will buy the laptop from FK or DI.

Moral of the story: Beware of shopkeepers, who may try to fool you. And always have latest price from FK ready.


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2013)

^ You've educated them too much in a single day.
Whether they priced the laptop along with the w7 (pirated), separately for OS?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 4, 2013)

Luffy said:


> A friend of mine wanted to but new laptop so i went to the shop with him yesterday. Friend was leaving town today and wanted to buy the laptop ASAP.
> 
> Friend: Laptop lena tha 35k tak ka (wanted a laptop for 35k).
> Salesguy (SG): We have Dell inspiron 15. Dell is the best company. the laptop has core i3 3rd gen, 4 gb ram, 1 gb graphics card.
> ...



Whoa...Sales guy installing a pirated Win 7.. ...Did he remove the linux OS on his own free will or was it requested...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2013)

A guy in my class thinks that rss works only on opera mini. According to him, rss is opera mini's technology which removes unnecessery content from a website and shows only the headlines.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Aug 4, 2013)

*Fromer IT commissioner Vishwa Bandhu Gupta Explains Cloud computing ,Phone recycling and secuity in usa executive meetings*


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2013)

oh my god, i died a little after seeing that


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Aug 4, 2013)

Subscribed .

Shiva


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 4, 2013)

Once My Friend Told Me that Apple don't provide Bluetooth because they are worried that Their apps and Games will be used by android phones via Bluetooth transferring


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2013)

A friend of mine having an Iphone 4s was asking me to send him games and apps from my android phone.. 
-_-
When I said thats impossible, it wont work.. he said.. tu chinta mat kar, bas mujhe bhej bluetooth se


----------



## baccilus (Aug 4, 2013)

Luffy said:


> A friend of mine wanted to but new laptop so i went to the shop with him yesterday. Friend was leaving town today and wanted to buy the laptop ASAP.
> 
> Friend: Laptop lena tha 35k tak ka (wanted a laptop for 35k).
> Salesguy (SG): We have Dell inspiron 15. Dell is the best company. the laptop has core i3 3rd gen, 4 gb ram, 1 gb graphics card.
> ...



When you help friends buy tech product ask them not to waste your time before hands. If he wanted to buy whatever the salesman said why did he take you along. I never guide people like that.


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 4, 2013)

baccilus said:


> When you help friends buy tech product ask them not to waste your time before hands. If he wanted to buy whatever the salesman said why did he take you along. I never guide people like that.



+1, they don't deserve the time


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> +1, they don't deserve the time



I have wrecked much of time with such fools..
I too would suggest everyone here to not assist people who won't listen


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2013)

baccilus said:


> When you help friends buy tech product ask them not to waste your time before hands. If he wanted to buy whatever the salesman said why did he take you along. *I never guide people like that.*



Same here.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 4, 2013)

Well thanks to TDF i'm good enough to make tech decisions myself...

So i bought my Pavilion G6-2005ax last October for 31k.
a month later every one was speaking of a guy in hostel who got same "APU" laptop for 30k with truckload of accessories.

Everyone said I'm an intelligent fool, so I went to check myself & found out that he had G6-2302ax with a A4 APU......
He said "*Aap bade knowledgeable ho sakte hain par aap hamari tarah na bargain kar skte hain naa hi aap dukandar se jyada jaante hain..*"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 5, 2013)

Ronnie11 said:


> Whoa...Sales guy installing a pirated Win 7.. ...Did he remove the linux OS on his own free will or was it requested...



he removed ubuntu on his own free will.



baccilus said:


> When you help friends buy tech product ask them not to waste your time before hands. If he wanted to buy whatever the salesman said why did he take you along. I never guide people like that.



My friend was leaving town the next day and that laptop specs were comparable to G6 2310AX. he didn't want to get cheated.

*Read This*

Height of Noobness

Dept. Of Education bought 3000 licenses of Quick Heal AV worth Rs 14 lakhs at a price of 1.29 Crores. (comes to rs 4300 per license selling price)


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 5, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Dept. Of Education bought 3000 licenses of Quick Heal AV worth Rs 14 lakhs at a price of 1.29 Crores. (comes to rs 4300 per license selling price)



Really Dumb.


----------



## d3p (Aug 5, 2013)

This may not be the Dumbest thing, but even worst than that !!



> Source : Woman buys Apple phones online, conned into paying $1200 for 2 apples
> 
> Melbourne: A 21-year-old Australian woman who was trying to buy Apple smartphones online was conned into paying USD 1,200 for two edible apples!
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash (Aug 5, 2013)

d3p said:


> This may not be the Dumbest thing, but even worst than that !!


Ultranoob!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 5, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Height of Noobness
> Dept. Of Education bought 3000 licenses of Quick Heal AV worth Rs 14 lakhs at a price of 1.29 Crores. (comes to rs 4300 per license selling price)




I am very impressed with the quick heal sales lead, he managed to sell and get a huge deal, he is certainly going to get a huge bonus.
I work in the software industry, and I have seen the high flying, highly paid sales director fly across the world selling our software licenses in bulk to random people, they just buy it... LOL... damn.. good.

what you should understand is, the govt don't want to buy it, the sales people contact, convince and win.
also the procurement team at govt side is involved, some bribe is also involved... its a win win for them... loss for the country.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 5, 2013)

I think that the dumbest thing on Internet is the Noobs uploading videos on YouTube of their capture of Indian Railways' trains. That must be in Gigabytes if not in Terabytes.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 5, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> In my college, 70% of the faculty is pursuing mtech from the same college itself. They have a subject 'parallel computing' in which they are also taught about gpu computing. Now the best part is, even after clearing the semester, everything thinks gpus are available only in the form of clusters costing lakhs of rupees. When I told them that I had an nvidia gpu earlier, they were shocked as hell. They still dont know know that a graphic card contains a gpu.



If they're faculty, WHAT THE HELL are you doing in that college?!


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2013)

theterminator said:


> I think that the dumbest thing on Internet is the Noobs uploading videos on YouTube of their capture of Indian Railways' trains. That must be in Gigabytes if not in Terabytes.



link please ?


----------



## theterminator (Aug 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> link please ?



Search for terms (in YouTube) like WDP4,WDM, WAP4,WAP5, WAP7 (these are classes of locomotives), names of different trains ( i bet 99% of indian express trains have been videotaped ), ALCO .. too much Noobidity IMO.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 5, 2013)

^ LOL.i just searched for WDp4 in youtube & i founds loads of train videos.. :O @__@

why the hell do they post these videos ?? whats the motive behind these videos ?? is it fun watching trains pass by ?? :S

& oh god,..those names..WDP4 shocking & roaring & devastating..lol..


----------



## theserpent (Aug 5, 2013)

So my friend was buying a new phone(10k),I said go for Lumia or Xolo,he said no lumia it doesn't support temple run 2 first facepalm, getting a phone judging on TEMPLE RUN ??? Then my another friend said get S duos,he has it and it;s awesome
Then I said,Don't get that it has a weak old cpu blah blag,then the friend who has it said,I know(I think he doesn't) but the phone is awesome,it worth every penny -And yeah he had a twinkle in his eye like sheldon cooper
I Said just get xolo it's much better.
Then they said why am I behind Xolo,
I said Any android under 15k wont be smooth. and xolo is much better than that S duos.
I thought let these guys buy what they want and kept quiet


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 5, 2013)

theserpent said:


> So my friend was buying a new phone(10k),I said go for Lumia or Xolo,he said no lumia it doesn't support temple run 2 first facepalm, getting a phone judging on TEMPLE RUN ??? Then my another friend said get S duos,he has it and it;s awesome
> Then I said,Don't get that it has a weak old cpu blah blag,then the friend who has it said,I know(I think he doesn't) but the phone is awesome,it worth every penny -And yeah he had a twinkle in his eye like sheldon cooper
> I Said just get xolo it's much better.
> Then they said why am I behind Xolo,
> ...



Lol. Guys like these are the reason Samsung has huge profits.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 5, 2013)

Seriously,TWO of my friends
1 is said dont but s duos get S advance comes with S Duos
Another one started with HTC desire to grand I told him get X.L he comes with g.grand


----------



## theterminator (Aug 6, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> why the hell do they post these videos ?? whats the motive behind these videos ?? is it fun watching trains pass by ?? :S
> & oh god,..those names..WDP4 shocking & roaring & devastating..lol..


I think they live in their own Noob planet. A meagre speed of 80-120 kmph will get them out of their seats..


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 6, 2013)

There was this Faculty at N*IT , teaching Java Programming Course to one of my friend , who is in High School.
The faculty was inserting the USB Drive in HDMI jack of the Graphic Card in the rear of the Cabinet.When someone helped *her* out , she started complaining to the lab incharge that why the hell they keep upgrading and making things more complicated.!!!! 

I Still wonder , what she teaches those kids about Java. Dayum!!!! The level of education in India.


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> The faculty was inserting the USB Drive in HDMI jack of the Graphic Card in the rear of the Cabinet.When someone helped *her* out , she started complaining to the lab incharge that why the hell they keep upgrading and making things more complicated.!!!!
> 
> I Still wonder , what she teaches those kids about Java. Dayum!!!! The level of education in India.


 Next time, show her the DVI port and say this is USB 4.0 Type C ..


----------



## d3p (Aug 6, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> There was this Faculty at N*IT , teaching Java Programming Course to one of my friend , who is in High School.
> The faculty was inserting the USB Drive in HDMI jack of the Graphic Card in the rear of the Cabinet.When someone helped *her* out , she started complaining to the lab incharge that why the hell they keep upgrading and making things more complicated.!!!!
> 
> I Still wonder , what she teaches those kids about Java. Dayum!!!! The level of education in India.



Well there's nothing wrong with the education system in India, its more of people.

I doubt, they have ever seen DVI or HDMI during their academics, so there's nothing wrong in admitting it. 

Forget about your Faculty, there are even people who owns High End RIG's in this forum, who still wonders what a DP & DVI cable looks like ??

Period....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 6, 2013)

^^ I have been realizing it of late, a rich guy will just hire a techie to setup his home theater and forget about it while he enjoys life. does not care what dvi hdmi is.. works then great, else call that support guy home to fix..
is he a n00b uneducated dumb a.s.s ? probably not, he is more highly educated, has great job and also has traveled around the world, has great experiences to share! not n00b.


----------



## d3p (Aug 6, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ^^ I have been realizing it of late, a rich guy will just hire a techie to setup his home theater and forget about it while he enjoys life. does not care what dvi hdmi is.. works then great, else call that support guy home to fix..
> is he a n00b uneducated dumb a.s.s ? probably not, he is more highly educated, has great job and also has traveled around the world, has great experiences to share! not n00b.



Not Knowing things is necessarily called as N00b, but Goofing things will.


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 6, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> *Fromer IT commissioner Vishwa Bandhu Gupta Explains Cloud computing ,Phone recycling and secuity in usa executive meetings*


*gifs.gifbin.com/092009/1253885876_suicide.gif


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 6, 2013)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ^^ I have been realizing it of late, a rich guy will just hire a techie to setup his home theater and forget about it while he enjoys life. does not care what dvi hdmi is.. works then great, else call that support guy home to fix..
> is he a n00b uneducated dumb a.s.s ? probably not, he is more highly educated, has great job and also has traveled around the world, has great experiences to share! not n00b.


When you have a laptop and and a usb drive and you still plug it in HDMI port, of another PC .What should I call that person ?
Isn't that dumb enough that being an IT faculty one should be aware of  basic peripherals and common stuff. ?



Gearbox said:


> Next time, show her the DVI port and say this is USB 4.0 Type C ..



She ain't my faculty or else I would have given her a joke of lifetime. Unfortunately those kids .


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 6, 2013)

no listen, my Director is kick ass programmer, he is now old, he does not know about many of the latest gadgets and stuff.....knows hdmi though.... duh.... is he a n00b ?
he has written bad ass software at Adobe.. that will make us look like n00bs..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 11, 2013)

A girl bought a new laptop. Some other friend asked her which processes does it have? On this, she replied: "I dont think it has a processor. There is on intel logo". Intel will be proud of this girl.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 11, 2013)

Friend buys a new laptop,

Me: What's the config?
Her: 500
Me: okay


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Friend buys a new laptop,
> 
> Me: What's the config?
> Her: 500
> Me: okay



Lol. What ?


----------



## ratul (Aug 11, 2013)

This is the conversation i had with an IIHT employee, who called me to lure me into joining their Cloud Computing course:

She: Hello sir, are you currently unemployed.
Me: Yes.
She: Have you tried anywhere.
Me: Ya, i applied in many companies, got a call from Red Hat, have an interview tomorrow.
She: Oh, great, in which company?
Me: uhm, Red Hat.
She: That's good but where??? 
Me: uhm, it's a telephonic interview.
She: oh, ok, but what company? 
Me: uhm, Red Hat is itself the company whose hiring.. 
She: oh ,ok....

After Some time:

She: oh, ok sir, so i will tell you now our module design, we have 5 parts in our module........... Module 2 contains linux technology which have Linux Administration, *Red Hat*......
Me (Thinking): WTF girl, you have Red Hat in your module, yet you didn't knew what it was.. 

but this definitely gave me insight about what quality could they have been providing in their courses..


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Friend buys a new laptop,
> 
> Me: What's the config?
> Her: 500
> Me: okay


HP 500 Notebook?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 12, 2013)

i went to this office to fix their printer problem and they had 2 printers 1 dot matrix epson 500+ and HP LaserJet P1108 and i checked Hp's cartridge was on low ink so couldn't print and it was urgent for them to print dispatch documents.  so the boss told me " iska catridge nikaal ke epson me daal ke kuchh setting karde urgent he "  (remove the hp cartridge and put it into epson) and i did the road runner beep beep and dash off.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 12, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> i went to this office to fix their printer problem and they had 2 printers 1 dot matrix epson 500+ and HP LaserJet P1108 and i checked Hp's cartridge was on low ink so couldn't print and it was urgent for them to print dispatch documents.  so the boss told me " iska catridge nikaal ke epson me daal ke kuchh setting karde urgent he "  (remove the hp cartridge and put it into epson) and i did the road runner beep beep and dash off.


You should have said that both them are dead. Computer virus spread in them through network.  
They need to buy new printers.  
Jk.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 12, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> HP 500 Notebook?



possibly, 500GB hdd may be?


----------



## Nipun (Aug 21, 2013)

"" in the title of this thread is one of the dumbest things I've seen today.
The old thread was better. I liked old thread. I do not like this thread. This is not old thread.


----------



## Flash (Aug 30, 2013)

*www.shopclues.com/dirt-3-complete-coll-html



> *System Requirement*
> 
> Operating System:Windows 98, 98 Second Edition, ME, 2000 Professional, XP Professional or XP Home operating system
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2013)

today at college, one of my classmates was showing off his new phone.
Me: which phone is it?
Him: Grand Quattaro.
Me  no offense, but you just bought Samsung's $hit for 16k.
Him: its "QUAD CORE"
Me: can you play NFS MW on it?
Him: NFS MW comes for PC and consoles, you can't play it on android.
Me: then try to install Windows 98 on it so that you can play NFS MW


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 31, 2013)

My "computer architecture" teacher is unaware with the term 'clock speed'.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 31, 2013)

this conversation happened between me & teacher : 

Me: Sir, you got a new lenevo laptop !! Wow, congrats sir !! (*party chahiye  * )
Sir : thanks..got it 2 days back !!
Me : nice...which model is it ?? Z500 ?
Sir : arre nahi, ye core i5 third generation wala hai..
Me: -__-..
*myscriptx.com/dl/766/nothing-to-do-here-template.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 31, 2013)

^Lol..


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 31, 2013)

One of my friend bought i5-4670k based rig...
When I asked how much you have overclocked then... his reply..


What is overclocking...?
Wtf is this guy fcuking kidding me



this thread should be sticky 

2-3 months ago when I went to buy pc @ dynamic computers, lamington road this happened

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/service-rma-watch/175246-neo-dynamic-computers-worst-expieriance.html

another thing in my college peoples determine processor performence just by GHz and graphic card performence by GBs 

5-6 days ago at yahoo answers
Question:- want to buy a graphic card within 10k INR 
Best answer - GT 310


----------



## theserpent (Aug 31, 2013)

Well there's this person In my class,Who suggest's EVERYONE to buy that old htc one x if their budget is under 30k :/.
He regards nexus as a useless phone,He said something like it is some different os 
Then I was saying him that Megapixles don't matter,He said it does


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 31, 2013)

half of my class dont know whether they are using 32bit or 64bit OS.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 31, 2013)

Luffy said:


> today at college, one of my classmates was showing off his new phone.
> Me: which phone is it?
> Him: Grand Quattaro.
> Me  no offense, but you just bought Samsung's $hit for 16k.
> ...



But Grand Quattaro Can play NFS : MW easily .


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 31, 2013)

^with lots of lags and few battery removels after hung up!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 31, 2013)

See the comment
Tomb Raider 2013 Gameplay on NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M [HD] - YouTube


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 31, 2013)

^^ he wants it for htc explorer lol


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 31, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^ he wants it for htc explorer lol



Exactly.How can someone be such a Dumbsh!it?


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Aug 31, 2013)

During my final year in engineering my college had started free wifi to students in the campus ( cheap 92kbps , gprs is 10 times faster ) . Our professor was really proud and wanted to boast about the wifi service , this is what he said . ( in south indian accent , no offence )
Professor : So students , as you all know our college has started a new internet explorer service for you which is called HIFI ! 
Using HIFI you can connect all your laptops to internet explorer without any internet wires . Feel free to use this service for education purpoes only and not any other naughty buisness . Using HIFI we can hack in your laptops and know what you are doing .  
PS : He has a Phd in computer science .


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 1, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> half of my class dont know whether they are using 32bit or 64bit OS.


Heyy! If I install Windows 7 32-bit twice, will it make it 64-bit?


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 1, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Heyy! If I install Windows 7 32-bit twice, will it make it 64-bit?



may be they think like that, I'll try this one them ahaha xD


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Heyy! If I install Windows 7 32-bit twice, will it make it 64-bit?



Stop it. You are getting on my nibbles.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 1, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^with lots of lags and few battery removels after hung up!!



One of my cousin has a Karbonn a9+ and it can run MW smoothly with out hung-up (it does hangs but very rarely while playing MW) , so if a Karbonn a9+ can play it I am pretty sure Samsung Grand Quattro can play it (both have got the same Adreno 203 GPU )


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 1, 2013)

rohan_mhtr said:


> During my final year in engineering my college had started free wifi to students in the campus ( cheap 92kbps , gprs is 10 times faster ) . Our professor was really proud and wanted to boast about the wifi service , this is what he said . ( in south indian accent , no offence )
> Professor : So students , as you all know our college has started a new internet explorer service for you which is called HIFI !
> Using HIFI you can connect all your laptops to internet explorer without any internet wires . Feel free to use this service for education purpoes only and not any other naughty buisness . Using HIFI we can hack in your laptops and know what you are doing .
> PS : He has a Phd in computer science .



OMG he can has hacks!


----------



## Nipun (Sep 1, 2013)

Add the link to original thread in first post.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Sep 1, 2013)

I bet this has happened to many ,
ME : Got a new GPU hd7770 for 8k 
Friend : What a waste , why did you buy that 
ME: To play games and some video processing 
Friend : You are so dumb , these days we can download graphics card and install them in pc for free ! ( He was talking about nvidia drivers )


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 1, 2013)

^^LOL

-x-x-

someone please give link of old thread.


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 2, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^LOL
> 
> -x-x-
> 
> someone please give link of old thread.



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cafe-games/108939-dumbest-things-youve-heard-related-technology.html
Have fun.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 2, 2013)

rohan_mhtr said:


> During my final year in engineering my college had started free wifi to students in the campus ( cheap 92kbps , gprs is 10 times faster ) . Our professor was really proud and wanted to boast about the wifi service , this is what he said . ( in south indian accent , no offence )
> Professor : So students , as you all know our college has started a new internet explorer service for you which is called HIFI !
> Using HIFI you can connect all your laptops to internet explorer without any internet wires . Feel free to use this service for education purpoes only and not any other naughty buisness . Using HIFI we can hack in your laptops and know what you are doing .
> PS : He has a Phd in computer science .



May be his south indian accent made wifi sounded like hifi?
And he's correct about the later part, just that he didn't use correct words to express it.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cafe-games/108939-dumbest-things-youve-heard-related-technology.html
> Have fun.



thanks


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 2, 2013)

rohan_mhtr said:


> During my final year in engineering my college had started free wifi to students in the campus ( cheap 92kbps , gprs is 10 times faster ) . Our professor was really proud and wanted to boast about the wifi service , this is what he said . ( in south indian accent , no offence )
> Professor : So students , as you all know our college has *started a new internet explorer service* for you which is called HIFI !
> Using HIFI you can *connect all your laptops to internet explorer* without any internet wires . Feel free to use this service for education purpoes only and not any other naughty buisness . Using HIFI we can hack in your laptops and know what you are doing .
> PS : He has a Phd in computer science .



Seriously he is PhD??(imo he is PHD = "pajama holding device" )


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 2, 2013)

^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cafe-games/108939-dumbest-things-youve-heard-related-technology.html you could have searched it.

^ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cafe-games/108939-dumbest-things-youve-heard-related-technology.html you could have searched it.


----------



## shreymittal (Sep 2, 2013)

Subscribed..


----------



## Nipun (Sep 2, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/105062-help-help-big-trouble.html#post1021416


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 2, 2013)

^nice find


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 3, 2013)

This happened today at our college.

During ms-dos practicals ( PG level), Teacher was explaining simple commands like cd, md, cd.., cd/ for command prompt & then asked us to try out these commands.( chillar stuff   )
Girl : mam, i have used the md command but there's no folder on the drive.
Teacher : try another name.
Girl : This also doesn't works.
Teacher : ( gets frustrated as this was a PG class & she was already stuck on class 1  ) ok, wait a min, i'll come.

Teacher goes over to her place to check out the commands. Apparently, she typed the commands perfectly, but she never pressed enter after the commands. She used backspace to type new commands. 
*cdn.meme.li/i/ogmur.jpg


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

What? PG and still the lecturer is teaching MS-DOS commands?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 3, 2013)

Well, our first Unit contains DOS ( weird ) & since, it was first week & lots of students didn't have IT-related subjects in their PG course ( B.com/BBA,etc..), she had to go through the basics for other students.


----------



## Flash (Sep 3, 2013)

I wonder how she will check the IP of the computer without using ipconfig or web service..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2013)

ashs1 said:


> This happened today at our college.
> 
> During ms-dos practicals ( PG level), Teacher was explaining simple commands like cd, md, cd.., cd/ for command prompt & then asked us to try out these commands.( chillar stuff   )
> Girl : mam, i have used the md command but there's no folder on the drive.
> ...



Girl's n00b level,

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/chit-chat/12034d1378248203-post-dumbest-thing-youve-ever-heard-about-technology-cool-over-9000.jpg


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 4, 2013)

Dayum!


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 8, 2013)

There's so much noobishness around, I even forget the most recent noob statement.

It really breaks my heart to see people buying samsung grand duos over Xperia L just because it has dual SIM. And the statements about Sony tire me out. 'Sony's battery life is low, sony phones overheat, sony phones don't last long, sony phones are expensive' etc.

So nowadays, just to make people understand, I have started referring to Cortex A5 as Celeron and Krait as Core i5 . You'll be surprised how quickly that hits the right notes with people. 

And still people keep asking me, "Is sony's touch response as good as samsung's?"

Some people ask me if Sony's sound quality is really good. I told them that it's decent, but if they want real good sound, they might consider buying a third party IEM and they could get decent ones for ~1k. Their first response is:

headphone for 1k  [dying...]
Their next response is, "If sony's sound quality is also not good enough, I would rather go with Samsung."

I mean, what is it with the people? It's like Samsung has cast the Imperious curse on everyone 
-----------

Same with Intel. I told a friend I was buying a lappy with AMD processor cuz and Intel one with comparable gfx card was out of my budget. his response, "I've never liked AMD Processors"
Me: why?
Him: Just... they are just not as good as intel
Me: Have you ever used one?
Him: No. But I have seen other people use it. And they don't last as long as intel.

He goes on to add: "Processor is not just about performance, it's about the overall longevity of the PC of laptop. Since I have an Intel lappy, I can confidently say that I'll be using it for at least 5 years."
Me: Thanks for the lesson... geek god... 

And this is a guy who never uses his lappy on AC power coz he has read somewhere that charging a laptop battery to 100% reduces its life. So he disconnects the charger when battery is 80% charged. That means over a usage of 4 hours, he charges and discharges the battery almost twice.
Such fast charge-discharge cycles, I mean he's torturing the battery. I'm just waiting for the day his batter gives up on him.

And this guy thinks he knows so much, that when I suggested him a Logitech wireless combo for 1.2k he said, "huh... if I'll pay 1.2k for Logitech, why wouldn't I just pay 200 more and get a Microsoft Wireless combo."

Me:  

As I said, no limit to noobishness. I've since stopped giving any tech advice to this person.


----------



## Inceptionist (Sep 8, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> I mean, what is it with the people? It's like Samsung has cast the *Imperious curse* on everyone



Yay! A Potterhead!


----------



## theserpent (Sep 8, 2013)

Friend asked me which is the best phone for 20k,He said he's thinking of canvas 4,I said avoid it,Xperia L is much better.
After so much,he ended up buying canvas 4 only :/


----------



## Cool Buddy (Sep 8, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Yay! A Potterhead!



Lol... Yeah, I am



theserpent said:


> Friend asked me which is the best phone for 20k,He said he's thinking of canvas 4,I said avoid it,Xperia L is much better.
> After so much,he ended up buying canvas 4 only :/



A friend once asked me for a suggestion on buying a television. I implored him to go for a full HD television. But in the end he ended up buying a 32" TV with 1366x768 res coz the sales guy said that LED was better and resolution didn't matter much.
I decided never to help him on tech matters again.


----------



## moniker (Sep 8, 2013)

Why was the old thread locked?


----------



## Nipun (Sep 8, 2013)

^ Because _some_ people started naming someone who was not supposed to be name(You-don't-know-who, yet he shall not me named)(Yes, Cool Buddy, Inceptionist, me too!). It was me, Serpent and a few others. The one-who-shall-not-be-named was Lord NoasArcAngel.  


*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/546970_678815475480695_569675917_n.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Sep 29, 2013)

*Douchebags at both ends !*
*img198.imageshack.us/img198/1513/1hak.png


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 29, 2013)

Yesterday in UML lab, the faculty asked a girl to open the task manager. Few seconds later all girls in the row were whispering "whats task manager?". One girl opened control panel and proudly said that she has opened the task manager.


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yesterday in UML lab, the faculty asked a girl to open the task manager. Few seconds later all girls in the row were whispering "whats task manager?". One girl opened control panel and proudly said that she has opened the task manager.



Girls


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Girls



Its because of upbringing, girls given the girly treatment.
I know some girls, who are the only child for their parents or are the first child, they are all motivated from childhood by their parents to study and learn and given all facilities and toys that boys usually ask for, and they do really well with computers too! society is a *****


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 6, 2013)

*imageshack.us/a/img844/2923/rr8p.jpg
Dumb errors in news paper ad.
1. 'Galaxy' missing from note 2, note 3 and quattro
2. '/' in between S and 4
3. Iphone 5s hasn't been launched in India yet.
4. Apple *iPaid*
5. Nokia *lunia* series.


----------



## Flash (Oct 6, 2013)

Luffy said:


> 4. Apple *iPaid*


*i.chzbgr.com/maxW500/6722852864/h752C6C29/


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 9, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/178369-pc-hangs-if-i-kick-cpu-cabinet.html

Question is valid but check the answers


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 9, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/178369-pc-hangs-if-i-kick-cpu-cabinet.html
> 
> Question is valid but check the answers



There is a guy in my class who actually supports this. he says that molecules become rigid and when shock reaches molecules in parts they become flexible and things start working.


----------



## cutemug (Oct 10, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/178369-pc-hangs-if-i-kick-cpu-cabinet.html
> 
> Question is valid but check the answers



lol. that guy actually clicked on that link, funny thread really.


----------



## powerhoney (Oct 11, 2013)

Friend's laptop goes dead due to tons of misuse...
Friend goes to HP service centre...
Friend: Fix it...
HP personnel: Is it under warranty???
Friend: Yup, bought just 3 months ago...
HP personnel: We don't fix laptops that are under warranty... We only fix those whose warranties have expired!!! Please take your laptop to the other XYZ service centre!!!
Friend:
Me:


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 11, 2013)

We had our seminar yesterday. It was the turn of a girl from my class. Now instead of starting slide show, she simply kept PowerPoint open and scrolled down the slides while giving her presentation.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 11, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Friend's laptop goes dead due to tons of misuse...
> Friend goes to HP service centre...
> Friend: Fix it...
> HP personnel: Is it under warranty???
> ...



WTH. this is unbelievable.


----------



## powerhoney (Oct 12, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> WTH. this is unbelievable.



It's true, mate...
Pathetic condition here in the NE!!! 

P.S.: The other XYZ service centre was closed too, presumably due to the Puja holidays...


----------



## Hrishi (Oct 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> We had our seminar yesterday. It was the turn of a girl from my class. Now instead of starting slide show, she simply kept PowerPoint open and scrolled down the slides while giving her presentation.


 somebody tell her the meaning of damn presentation.



harshilsharma63 said:


> Yesterday in UML lab, the faculty asked a girl to open the task manager. Few seconds later all girls in the row were whispering "whats task manager?". One girl opened control panel and proudly said that she has opened the task manager.


And you say they are in Engineering ?

Whenever I get a feeling that I did something wrong related to technology ( not dumb , mistakes in codes , config..etc ) , I come to this thread and take a bath in it. I get relieved from my feeling of guilt.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 12, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Friend's laptop goes dead due to tons of misuse...
> Friend goes to HP service centre...
> Friend: Fix it...
> HP personnel: Is it under warranty???
> ...




WTF. Really anything can happen in this country


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 12, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> WTF. Really anything can happen in this country



anything hilarious



powerhoney said:


> It's true, mate...
> Pathetic condition here in the NE!!!
> 
> P.S.: The other XYZ service centre was closed too, presumably due to the Puja holidays...



send a mail to hp and see what the say.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 12, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> somebody tell her the meaning of damn presentation.
> 
> 
> And you say they are in Engineering ?
> ...


----------



## powerhoney (Oct 12, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> anything hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> send a mail to hp and see what the say.



Will tell him to do that!!! not sure if it's gonna be of any help...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 13, 2013)

One of my batch mates wanted to buy a 12k android phone. I suggested him Huawei Ascend P1. He bought some Micromax cr@p without even taking a demo of P1 because according to him, 


> Huawei, being a Chinese company is $hit


.



No, actually, :facewall:


----------



## Flash (Oct 13, 2013)

shuhailnp said:


> Friends .. why dont we create group like this in whatsapp ???


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 13, 2013)

Gearbox said:


>



lol


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 20, 2013)

bump bump


----------



## Flash (Oct 21, 2013)

free bump with a dumb mailer from tradus..

[IMGG]*i.imgur.com/6htrfSD.png[/IMGG]


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Oct 22, 2013)

cutemug said:


> lol. that guy actually clicked on that link, funny thread really.



i was just having fun....

and increasing my post count


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 22, 2013)

Once i was talking to a random guy in college who was boasting about games and ****
I asked him which graphic card he has he told me "Nvidia card"  then i asked which model? he said "2gb wala" , then i asked how much did u buy it for [SO that i could guess which model it may be] he said "idk computer wala made it" then I asked which CPU do you have? He got confused because he mistook CPU for the Chassis/Cabinet so i asked which processor do you have? He said "Intel Core" processor. LOL
And he is in an engineering college lololololol [Just glad most of my friends aren't so dumb ]


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2013)

a fellow tester in my project back in 2012 in Pune, poor girl used to believe number of cores in intel core processor  = i<number>+1, thus i3 processors had 4 cores, i5s had 6 and i7s had 8 cores straight away from Intel's kind heart


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 24, 2013)

A friend of mine messaged me asking for a screen recording software for windows. I didn't notice the message as I was busy in work. After about an hour of the first message, he messaged me again saying that he had asked me for a software an I hadn't replied. Now I don't understand that WHY THE HELL he waited for my reply for AN HOUR and didn't just GOOGLE IT.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Now I don't understand that WHY THE HELL he waited for my reply for AN HOUR and didn't just GOOGLE IT.



Because he think you are more knowledgeable than Google


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 25, 2013)

^ lol.


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 25, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> Once i was talking to a random guy in college who was boasting about games and ****
> I asked him which graphic card he has he told me "Nvidia card"  then i asked which model? he said "2gb wala" , then i asked how much did u buy it for [SO that i could guess which model it may be] he said "idk computer wala made it" then I asked which CPU do you have? He got confused because he mistook CPU for the Chassis/Cabinet so i asked which processor do you have? He said "Intel Core" processor. LOL
> And he is in an engineering college lololololol [Just glad most of my friends aren't so dumb ]



Exactlu with me


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 25, 2013)

People in my class suggest mmx canvas over xperia c even


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 25, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> People in my class suggest mmx canvas over xperia c even


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> A friend of mine messaged me asking for a screen recording software for windows. I didn't notice the message as I was busy in work. After about an hour of the first message, he messaged me again saying that he had asked me for a software an I hadn't replied. Now I don't understand that WHY THE HELL he waited for my reply for AN HOUR and didn't just GOOGLE IT.



maybe cause he didn't want to download a random software which could work fine rather he wanted a long lasting software that he can keep in his system for long (that require less resources and is free to use)...........

i think he wanted to ask you which is the best software for the job.....


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 7, 2013)

Lol, a noob friend of mine said canvas turbo can beat the sh!t outta g2.


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 8, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Lol, a noob friend of mine said canvas turbo can beat the sh!t outta g2.



Cant we all agree on that


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2013)

watched the new iphone 5c advertisement.
a rickshaw-wala is using iPhone


Indeed, after buying apple products, people become rickshaw driver.


----------



## snap (Nov 9, 2013)

not sure if trolling or legit *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/179266-iphone-5s-16-gb-silver-apple-india-warranty.html#post2029399


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2013)

friend brought Samsung Galaxy S Duos. Used it but soon discovered the mobile got no network. He said there is no sim as using sim hangs the mobile on receiving calls. I returned the mobile and wish him luck.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 9, 2013)

sam said:


> friend brought Samsung Galaxy S Duos. Used it but soon discovered the mobile got no network. He said there is no sim as using sim hangs the mobile on receiving calls. I returned the mobile and wish him luck.



So, he bought a used Samsung PMP


----------



## ujjwal007 (Nov 9, 2013)

My noob friend can get a bill of r-sim unlocked i-phones and will work on apple  i-store anytime
i was like okay okay sorry 
dumbass


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 9, 2013)

Luffy said:


> Indeed, after buying apple products, people become rickshaw driver.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 9, 2013)

Idk why some people here are assuming engineering students are computer literate. I know some engineering students who are technologically challenged.

Yes, they can use windows and everything, but they don't necessarily know what their computers do.

It really depends on what branch they're in usually. Someone in mech, or chem or materials, or something of the sort may not necessarily know what's going on. That said, if someone is in ECE, CE, CSE etc, then they should know a little bit.

Also, at least they admit to not knowing here. Although in India, based on skimming through this thread,  it is more about being afraid to admit that you really don't know.


----------



## leelaprasad (Nov 9, 2013)

snap said:


> not sure if trolling or legit *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/179266-iphone-5s-16-gb-silver-apple-india-warranty.html#post2029399



I never thought I would go through this. But happened with a hour I posted my first sale thread.

I was really pi**end off with his words


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 9, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Idk why some people here are assuming engineering students are computer literate. I know some engineering students who are technologically challenged.
> 
> Yes, they can use windows and everything, but they don't necessarily know what their computers do.
> 
> ...



We aren't making fun of anyone. We are just enjoying the humor in what they did being computer illiterate.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> We aren't making fun of anyone. We are just enjoying the humor in what they did being computer illiterate.



Well with comments like "and they're engineers", it doesn't really sound like humor anymore.

Seriously.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 9, 2013)

Friend:Recently I put a 2 gb graphic card,And still Most wanted 2012 lags\
Me:Oh(Din't want to say anything more)
Friend:We need 4 gb graphic card for this game


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2013)

Me : *trick question* why isn't God Of War 3 on PC?
A cool kid/jock in my class : Because PC isn't as powerful as PS3.PC can't output PS3 level grafix
Me : ok


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 9, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Friend:Recently I put a 2 gb graphic card,And still Most wanted 2012 lags\
> Me:Oh(Din't want to say anything more)
> Friend:We need 4 gb graphic card for this game





CommanderShawnzer said:


> Me : *trick question* why isn't God Of War 3 on PC?
> A cool kid/jock in my class : Because PC isn't as powerful as PS3.PC can't output PS3 level grafix
> Me : ok



Haha Noobs


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2013)

yeah two of my friends are somehow convinced that any console has better gfx than any pc

Reliance Digital guy trying to sell iPhone 5S, shows iPhone 5 and says iPhone 5S is "exactly the same"


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 9, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/7I6acYj.jpg

was playing cs, admin was lagging so one player asked him
Player: "what cpu do you have"
admin:"i-ball'....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 9, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> *i.imgur.com/7I6acYj.jpg
> 
> was playing cs, admin was lagging so one player asked him
> Player: "what cpu do you have"
> admin:"i-ball'....


99.99% of India's population thinks that cpu = chassis/cabinet


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> *i.imgur.com/7I6acYj.jpg
> 
> was playing cs, admin was lagging so one player asked him
> Player: "what cpu do you have"
> admin:"i-ball'....


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 9, 2013)

a friend came to my place and said he was going to buy a new mobile and his choice being Intex XOLO (mixed up Intel and Intex, complete noob). I know he was pointing to X910 when he said it has Intel processor but soon followed up by saying it has quadcore with 1GB graphics. I was like "you drunk bro?". And the price is ~9500. So it has to be Q700 but he kept saying it has Intel processor. I know explaining to him will be like wasting time so just said yah nice choice.

He changed mobiles 5 times in the past 3 months swapping between Android and Nokia featurephones because Android lags (last mobile was Xperia Sola) and now want to buy XOLO because it has 1GB graphics. He think XOLO is a mobile produced by Intex.



CommanderShawnzer said:


> 99.99% of India's population thinks that cpu = chassis/cabinet



the rest (0.01%) thinks its the monitor


----------



## aaruni (Nov 9, 2013)

sam said:


> the rest (0.01%) thinks its the monitor



That accoundts for 100% of the indians. Where do we fit in?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 9, 2013)

For most of my classmates, there is only one GTA: GTA Vice City. For them GTA and San Andreas are completely different things.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 9, 2013)

Once i was playing burnout paradise on my laptop.. A friend asked, which NFS is this.. I said this was burnout paradise.. I told him I downloaded this off steam and it's size is 5 gb.
The next day he said he also had downloaded it and its size was 5 mb.. he even said its the exact same version (looking by pics ofcourse) and it is unnecessary to download the "larger version" of it
Guess what he had downloaded...
.
Softonic downloader.. lmao


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 9, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Once i was playing burnout paradise on my laptop.. A friend asked, which NFS is this.. I said this was burnout paradise.. I told him I downloaded this off steam and it's size is 5 gb.
> The next day he said he also had downloaded it and its size was 5 mb.. he even said its the exact same version (looking by pics ofcourse) and it is unnecessary to download the "larger version" of it
> Guess what he had downloaded...
> .
> Softonic downloader.. lmao



Good one.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 9, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Once i was playing burnout paradise on my laptop.. A friend asked, which NFS is this.. I said this was burnout paradise.. I told him I downloaded this off steam and it's size is 5 gb.
> The next day he said he also had downloaded it and its size was 5 mb.. he even said its the exact same version (looking by pics ofcourse) and it is unnecessary to download the "larger version" of it
> Guess what he had downloaded...
> .
> Softonic downloader.. lmao


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 9, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Once i was playing burnout paradise on my laptop.. A friend asked, which NFS is this.. I said this was burnout paradise.. I told him I downloaded this off steam and it's size is 5 gb.
> The next day he said he also had downloaded it and its size was 5 mb.. he even said its the exact same version (looking by pics ofcourse) and it is unnecessary to download the "larger version" of it
> Guess what he had downloaded...
> .
> Softonic downloader.. lmao


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 9, 2013)

My wife scolds me every time because my RIG cost me 75k in April/2012 but she says it is waste of money because she bought a PC for her MCA studies for 20k & also played Road Rash very much and that the shop keeper has cheated me.Her reason is that usually prices should go down when we buy more products but in computers she does not believe even though she is a MCA graduate and also worked at Infosys.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> My wife scolds me every time because my RIG cost me 75k in April/2012 but she says it is waste of money because she bought a PC for her MCA studies for 20k & also played Road Rash very much and that the shop keeper has cheated me.Her reason is that usually prices should go down when we buy more products but in computers she does not believe even though she is a MCA graduate and also worked at Infosys.


She's right, whatever she says she's right


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> My wife scolds me every time because my RIG cost me 75k in April/2012 but she says it is waste of money because she bought a PC for her MCA studies for 20k & also played Road Rash very much and that the shop keeper has cheated me.Her reason is that usually prices should go down when we buy more products but in computers she does not believe even though she is a MCA graduate and also worked at Infosys.



Tell her to wasting money on makeup and shoes..



Spoiler



not really, not if you wanna be kicked in the nuts.





cyborg47 said:


> She's right, whatever she says she's right



Hhahahaha.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2013)

bavusani said:


> My wife scolds me every time because my RIG cost me 75k in April/2012 but she says it is waste of money because she bought a PC for her MCA studies for 20k & also played Road Rash very much and that the shop keeper has cheated me.Her reason is that usually prices should go down when we buy more products but in computers she does not believe even though she is a MCA graduate and also worked at Infosys.




Looks like you are in a situation like this .


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Nov 9, 2013)

Add in olx and quikr

Buy I phone 5
Only 16k
With ANDROID ICS/JB installed
Least used and is as old as new

After this i laughed very hard for about 20mins


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 10, 2013)

The way Indian text books are written, it's not a big surprise that we find so many noobs even among engineering students. My institute's book had a section on backups. The part titled "Types of backup media" didn't even make a mention of DVDs under optical media, only CDs. And that book was published in 2011, when Blu-ray had already entered the market.
---------------------------

A friend of mine was complaining that he wasn't able to download large apps on his 2G connection. I told him to use his 3G connection (which he uses with a dongle on his lappy) by creating a hotspot using Virtual Router on windows. In response to this his first question was, "won't it damage my laptop's wi-fi?"
---------------------------

And coming back to smartphones, a friend asked me if I had seen Reliance's offer for the new iPhone

Me: Without even looking I can tell you that the offer is useless
Him: Why
Me: Because Nexus 5 is about to be launched which is a much better phone for 20k less
Him: But... It's iPhone
Me: So?
Him: It's better
Me: better how? Have you used an iPhone?
Him: No
Me: Then?
Him: still, just the name is enough
Me: Enough for what? Learn to use the Android phone you already have. You spent 22k on it and haven't derived the benefits worth 2k even. Don't go wasting money on names. (he had taken more than a minute to turn on wi-fi once after having used the phone for almost 8 months)
Him: Come on man, I wasn't arguing. 
Me: But I am, coz you are being silly, "name is enough..."

I actually made him shut up that day 


P.S.: For those of you who don't know about Reliance's offer, you can read about it here - *www.firstpost.com/business/is-reliances-rs-2599-and-rs-2999-iphone-5-offers-worth-it-1206719.html


----------



## amjath (Nov 10, 2013)

^Remove the PS part u r insulting us


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 10, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> *P.S.: For those of you who don't know about Reliance's offer, you can read about it here - *www.firstpost.com/business/is-reli...999-iphone-5-offers-worth-it-1206719.html[/B]*


*

Without even looking I can tell you that the offer is useless ...   *


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 10, 2013)

guys u know people actually buy gtx 780 to play dota 2...................


----------



## amjath (Nov 10, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys u know people actually buy gtx 780 to play dota 2...................



 u poking someone here  jk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 10, 2013)

amjath said:


> u poking someone here  jk



i m serious here dude while building my frnds rig i didn't knew the only game he will play on it was gonna be dota 2..............


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Once i was playing burnout paradise on my laptop.. A friend asked, which NFS is this.. I said this was burnout paradise.. I told him I downloaded this off steam and it's size is 5 gb.
> The next day he said he also had downloaded it and its size was 5 mb.. he even said its the exact same version (looking by pics ofcourse) and it is unnecessary to download the "larger version" of it
> Guess what he had downloaded...
> .
> Softonic downloader.. lmao



  



flyingcow said:


> was playing cs, admin was lagging so one player asked him
> Player: "what cpu do you have"
> admin:"i-ball'....



he must have though that it is from Intel's line-up of core-i series, 



bavusani said:


> My wife scolds me every time because my RIG cost me 75k in April/2012 but she says it is waste of money because she bought a PC for her MCA studies for 20k & also played Road Rash very much and that the shop keeper has cheated me.Her reason is that usually prices should go down when we buy more products but in computers she does not believe even though she is a MCA graduate and also worked at Infosys.



tell her you can get proper haircut and shaving in less than 50 Rs while she spends hundreds on her haircut which is waste if money.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

Luffy said:


> tell her you can get proper haircut and shaving in less than 50 Rs while she spends hundreds on her haircut which is waste if money.



Rs. 50 is too much. I used to get mine done within Rs. 30


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Rs. 50 is too much. I used to get mine done within Rs. 30



I still get mine done for Rs. 20, albeit, in very uncomfortable conditions. Rs. 30 for a slightly comfortable place.
Kolkata is cheap


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

One of My friend in college thinks Blu-ray movies are Blue-films


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> One of My friend in college thinks Blu-ray movies are Blue-films



You can actually play a prank on them. Just enter their house when their parents are also present. Suddenly enter a disc inbto playr and tell you are playing a bluray disc


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

Cool Buddy said:


> I still get mine done for Rs. 20, albeit, in very uncomfortable conditions. Rs. 30 for a slightly comfortable place.
> Kolkata is cheap



I was in Kolkata, brah. And I wrote "within". I didn't go to the same place all the time- there were a few around where I lived. So sometimes Rs. 15, sometimes 20, sometimes 30 

Now I pay $15 + tax


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Once i was playing burnout paradise on my laptop.. A friend asked, which NFS is this.. I said this was burnout paradise.. I told him I downloaded this off steam and it's size is 5 gb.
> The next day he said he also had downloaded it and its size was 5 mb.. he even said its the exact same version (looking by pics ofcourse) and it is unnecessary to download the "larger version" of it
> Guess what he had downloaded...
> .
> Softonic downloader.. lmao







ASHISH65 said:


> One of My friend in college thinks Blu-ray movies are Blue-films



show him the difference 



Extreme Gamer said:


> I was in Kolkata, brah. And I wrote "within". I didn't go to the same place all the time- there were a few around where I lived. So sometimes Rs. 15, sometimes 20, sometimes 30
> 
> Now I pay $15 + tax



$15  pray to become a bald man


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 10, 2013)

> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games  are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work'  will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word  'et cetera.')
> Ans: The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim,  ACIII, Grid 2,*Call.of.Duty.Ghosts-RELOADED* all @1080p resolution.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> > Ans: The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim, ACIII, Grid 2,Call.of.Duty.Ghosts-RELOADED all @1080p resolution.



invisible pirate


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 10, 2013)

> show him the difference *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/tongue.gif



I have already explained the difference to him


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> $15  pray to become a bald man



No man, it's not like I'm going to be here permanently. I'm more worried about the dandruff situation due to college's soul-absorption and the gradual creep of winter.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 10, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Rs. 50 is too much. I used to get mine done within Rs. 30



near my locality, Shaving 15 Rs and Haircut 25 Rs. the barbershop also has A.C.


----------



## snap (Nov 10, 2013)

@bavusani

you really went through with the shirt thing


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 10, 2013)

snap said:


> @bavusani
> 
> you really went through with the shirt thing



Yah man just chilling...


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 11, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> guys u know people actually buy gtx 780 to play dota 2...................



and indie games and minecraft


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 11, 2013)

Luffy said:


> near my locality, Shaving 15 Rs and Haircut 25 Rs. the barbershop also has A.C.



Yup, the Rs. 15 barber shop also had ACs in my place.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 11, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Yup, the Rs. 15 barber shop also had ACs in my place.



AC barber shops are cool


----------



## Nipun (Nov 11, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> and indie games and minecraft



Minecraft *is* an indie game.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 11, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> No man, it's not like I'm going to be here permanently. I'm more worried about the dandruff situation due to college's soul-absorption and the gradual creep of winter.



ok  those are some skyhigh prices.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2013)

Sky high prices ? B... please..
Here in BBSR, Potato 1 kg is Rs 80/-
google if u dont believe me


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> Sky high prices ? B... please..
> Here in BBSR, Potato 1 kg is Rs 80/-
> google if u dont believe me



I can promise you that prices of food are way higher here than in India. That in no way means that the Indian prices are not high in the Indian context.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

This has become the "Which Barber shop is the cheapest" thread?
Cool.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 12, 2013)

^
all are cordially invited to my new barber shop.. Only Rs. 10...but i'll be cutting using steak knife.


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 12, 2013)

Gollum said:


> AC barber shops are cool



No sh!t Sherlock. Lol.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> This has become the "Which Barber shop is the cheapest" thread?
> Cool.



I feel butt-hurt at your attempt to continuously try and enforce some sort of staying on topic situation when in reality the thread's other posters are auto-correcting the direction this thread takes without any explicit commentary on it.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I feel butt-hurt at your attempt to continuously try and enforce some sort of staying on topic situation when in reality the thread's other posters are auto-correcting the direction this thread takes without any explicit commentary on it.


Ho gaya?
kthxbai


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 13, 2013)

Colleague: There is no IP address over 3G network.  Me: (after taking a moment to recover) What. Are you trolling? Every networked device needs IP address to identify itself over network. Colleague: Not in 3G. The service provider assigns a serial number for the devices in the network Me: ................what................... Colleage: If you have Vodafone 3G and I have Vodafone 3G, we both have same IP. Me: Thank you. Thank f***ing you so much for the entertainment.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

Intel Core i5 Inside PC Case Label Sticker Logo Badge (Original, From CPU BOX) | eBay


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 14, 2013)

If you install 2 antivirus software in one pc,one antivirus will become virus


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 14, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Intel Core i5 Inside PC Case Label Sticker Logo Badge (Original, From CPU BOX) | eBay



*Label Sticker Logo Badge *


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 14, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> *Label Sticker Logo Badge *


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 14, 2013)

One time during an UNIX class, this annoying fellow in front of me turns around and asks me to explain to him what an archive means. So I do.

At the end of the explanation, he goes like.. "Let me just get this cleared. So.. For example, I can say that C drive is an archive?".

I almost fainted when he said that. I explained it to him for good long 10 mins and he comes up with that. Either my explanation sucked monkey bawls or that guy is cuckoo as hell (which he was famous for in the college) 

And this happened during 6th sem of our CS course. 

That same guy without knowing such basics wanted to develop on Panda Board, Arduino with Sys Level Prog'ming. (How successful he was? That's another story)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2013)

A post from TE forums:



> I need help in buying/building a new miniITX Gaming PC. My budget and requirements are as follows:
> 
> 
> Budget: Under 80K
> ...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> A post from TE forums:



This is not dumb 
This is called a Rich B*****d


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> This is not dumb
> This is called a Rich B*****d



Or a dumb rich ba****d.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 15, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> If you install 2 antivirus software in one pc,one antivirus will become virus



Its true.. I heard before, that some worst AV software are detecting some good AV software as virus.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

Two years back when my friend got his first pc,it came with avast free antivirus.Later he installed norton antivrus over it as he taught pc will get two protection  but after restart, pc never booted - that is windows gone corrupt.Really strange


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 15, 2013)

*www.wired.com/dangerroom/2009/12/dumbest-anti-terror-tech-ever/


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Two years back when my friend got his first pc,it came with avast free antivirus.Later he installed norton antivrus over it as he taught pc will get two protection  but after restart, pc never booted - that is windows gone corrupt.Really strange



Happens but windows won't corrupt. U need to uninstall anyone by safe mode


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

For this he always blame me because he installed norton from my pendrive 



amjath said:


> Happens but windows won't corrupt. U need to uninstall anyone by safe mode



tried everything...and it showed windows files missing at boot

later computer man came and reinstalled the windows


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> A post from TE forums:



people surely are very rich..........

but sometimes i do feel the need of buying a gaming laptop whenever i go to my frnds place...........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> For this he always blame me because he installed norton from my pendrive
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is he superman's brother?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

ComputerMan ke super powers
Rs.350 ke phatke
HardDiks Phormat karna


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 15, 2013)

Tool less Thumb Screws For Cabinet Lot of 4 (Black)
Computer PC Internal Motherboard Buzzer / Speaker


 
 			ASUS Motherboard (AM2 / 775) I/O Shield / Back plate / Panel New


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Tool less Thumb Screws For Cabinet Lot of 4 (Black)
> Computer PC Internal Motherboard Buzzer / Speaker
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think the first link is dumbest thing


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 15, 2013)

Are we allowed to post pics??

*i.imgur.com/7ALWuVu.png?1


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes but didn't get what is so dumb on that picture
Got it from epic pic thread


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Are we allowed to post pics??
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Kyunki har ek dad trollll hota hai


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 15, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> Are we allowed to post pics??
> 
> *i.imgur.com/7ALWuVu.png?1



didn't get it?? never used beats btw.......



TheHumanBot said:


> Tool less Thumb Screws For Cabinet Lot of 4 (Black)
> Computer PC Internal Motherboard Buzzer / Speaker
> 
> 
> ...



links not opening.....


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Its true.. I heard before, that some worst AV software are detecting some good AV software as virus.



its also true that after installing 30 days trial period wala AV in ur machine and killing more virus than chuck norris in those proud days, when the trial period ends, all the janglee virus locked in that quarantined safe, gets out and eats your PC to dust 



gta0gagan said:


> people surely are very rich..........
> 
> but sometimes i do feel the need of* buying a gaming laptop whenever i go to my frnds place*...........



i feel you're pain... but i still have this question, whenever i see you're sig, i cant find a GPU amongst all those awesome other components ??? what happened ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 15, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Tool less Thumb Screws For Cabinet Lot of 4 (Black)
> Computer PC Internal Motherboard Buzzer / Speaker
> 
> 
> ...




Whats dumbness there?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> its also true that after installing 30 days trial period wala AV in ur machine and killing more virus than chuck norris in those proud days, when the trial period ends, all the janglee virus locked in that quarantined safe, gets out and eats your PC to dust
> 
> 
> 
> i feel you're pain... but i still have this question, whenever i see you're sig,* i cant find a GPU amongst all those awesome other components* ??? what happened ?



He recently mentioned that he purchased a stock gtx 780


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 15, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> its also true that after installing 30 days trial period wala AV in ur machine and killing more virus than chuck norris in those proud days, when the trial period ends, all the janglee virus locked in that quarantined safe, gets out and eats your PC to dust



I pet viruses..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> Tool less Thumb Screws For Cabinet Lot of 4 (Black)
> Computer PC Internal Motherboard Buzzer / Speaker
> 
> 
> ASUS Motherboard (AM2 / 775) I/O Shield / Back plate / Panel New



Whats dumb in that?



flyingcow said:


> Are we allowed to post pics??
> 
> *i.imgur.com/7ALWuVu.png?1



Didn't get it.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> He recently mentioned that he purchased a stock gtx 780


well then he sure is very rich too


----------



## flyingcow (Nov 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Didn't get it.





gta0gagan said:


> didn't get it?? never used beats btw.......



hehe they are fake headphones ("purity HD" dont exist xD) he still thinks they are real....


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 15, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> hehe they are fake headphones ("purity HD" dont exist xD) he still thinks they are real....



Buy OEM Monster Beats Purity HD Headphones Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping

So this too is a fake? Just asking.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

here is guy who want rig of 4 lakhs  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/179390-high-end-rig-gaming-few-apps.html

wastage of money


----------



## sksundram (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> here is guy who want rig of 4 lakhs  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/179390-high-end-rig-gaming-few-apps.html
> 
> wastage of money



Lol. Read the 2nd point of the first post... 4 lakh just for the cpu


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Buy OEM Monster Beats Purity HD Headphones Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping
> 
> So this too is a fake? Just asking.





do not make fun of yourself. the link you posted even that headphone is fake.

their is no official beats purity. its fake 

Beats headphone costs over 30-40k


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Buy OEM Monster Beats Purity HD Headphones Online | Best Prices in India: Rediff Shopping
> 
> So this too is a fake? Just asking.



definitely Beats are never cheaper


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> here is guy who want rig of 4 lakhs  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/179390-high-end-rig-gaming-few-apps.html
> 
> wastage of money



Counter Strike 1.6


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> here is guy who want rig of 4 lakhs  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/179390-high-end-rig-gaming-few-apps.html
> 
> wastage of money



*Breaking News GTA V for PC leaked.*


> From above link
> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run?
> Ans: Games at Ultra settings as listed below :
> MS FSX, xPlane 10, *GTA V*, Crysis 3, Assassins Creed Series, Counter Strike 1.6  , Hitman Absolution, Far Cry 3, Deus Ex Human Revolution, NFS Rivals and at times Grid 2.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

see here a video about it - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvZCRcpVcm8


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

sksundram said:


> Lol. Read the 2nd point of the first post... 4 lakh just for the cpu



CPU = Rig
In noobspeak


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Beats headphone costs over 30-40k



I think SOLO, Studio are avialable @ 18-22k


----------



## snap (Nov 15, 2013)

beats are just overpriced crap


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> I think SOLO, Studio are avialable @ 18-22k



yes bro. Beats Pro or beats pro lil wayne costs around 30k


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> yes bro. Beats Pro or beats pro *lil wayne* costs around 30k



*puts on fake lil wayne accent*
Nigga them Cans cost a lot of $$$ cuz they encrusted with some stones nigga
nigga


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> do not make fun of yourself. the link you posted even that headphone is fake.
> 
> their is no official beats purity. its fake
> 
> Beats headphone costs over 30-40k



Nope. You get them at 20k. At least my friend had a pair of white headsets with a Beats carry case. The sound was amazing.. And yeah, they were original. But true, they are over priced.

And didn't know rediff sells fake products. Whew.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Nope. You get them at 20k. At least my friend had a pair of white headsets with a Beats carry case. The sound was amazing.. And yeah, they were original. But true, they are over priced.
> 
> And didn't know rediff sells fake products. Whew.



yes rediff and shopclues sells many fake products.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> yes rediff and shopclues sells many fake products.



Experienced ever? I have once heard from someone regarding this. Not remembering whether it was rediff or shopclues.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 15, 2013)

snap said:


> beats are just overpriced crap



people who buy them are also crap


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Experienced ever? I have once heard from someone regarding this. Not remembering whether it was rediff or shopclues.



my friends have experienced it.poor delivery,worst service support. and they received china products later from shopclues 

just go to the site,you will notice.they sell windows 7 key for 2k something.

And one of our member had posted a experience about shopclues. . if i get i will post here


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> my friends have experienced it.poor delivery,worst service support. and they received china products later from shopclues
> 
> just go to the site,you will notice.they sell windows 7 key for 2k something.
> 
> And one of our member had posted a experience about shopclues. . if i get i will post here



When shopclues was launched, they came to our college and hosted a competition where the best product review will get prize. They made students write fake reviews of products on their site. It was only for final year (I want in 1st year) else I would have written this fact itself in review


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> When shopclues was launched, they came to our college and hosted a competition where the best product review will get prize. They made students write fake reviews of products on their site. It was only for final year (I want in 1st year) else I would have written this fact itself in review


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> When shopclues was launched, they came to our college and hosted a competition where the best product review will get prize. They made students write fake reviews of products on their site. It was only for final year (I want in 1st year) else I would have written this fact itself in review



Kaise chuze he ye shopclues wale


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

here it is : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/others-technology/178651-shopclues-com.html

Marketing strategies of shopclues ka kya kehna !


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 16, 2013)

This thread is a troll


> It will be a multi-monitor setup, I intend to purchase 3 x 4K resolution UHD monitors...  please suggest any if you know.


Yh kya Ambani ka beta h?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2013)

^ Chu**ya he woh.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 16, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ Chu**ya he woh.



I mean srsly. Three f**king 4K Monitors?


----------



## root.king (Nov 16, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I mean srsly. Three f**king 4K Monitors?



Pure waste of money


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 16, 2013)

^^^spam


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 16, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^^^spam



^^^ spam


----------



## $hadow (Nov 16, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/others-technology/178651-shopclues-com.html
Another shopclues thread in negative context.


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2013)

$hadow said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/others-technology/178651-shopclues-com.html
> Another shopclues thread in negative context.



Both are same.. :/


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 19, 2013)

bump


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yeasterday in college some guys were talking while sitting a distance behind me. This was their conversation.

guy1: dude, subway surfer is running to good in your laptop.
guy2: he must be having a graphic card.
guy3 (the laptop owner): yeah I have a graphic card and that's why its running good.
guy1: its very powerful, must be 1 GB...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 19, 2013)

^Who plays subway surfers on PC


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 19, 2013)

^^ LOL so according to him crysis n all others aaa games will need 10-20GB graphic card


----------



## srkmish (Nov 19, 2013)

While i find technological dumbness amusing and hilarous at times, there are far more important things in life than being technically literate. Most Women for example are technologically retarded, but when it comes to life skills, are way ahead of men. Better able to handle stress, calmer in most situations and most often don't have the urge to prove themselves and take life as it comes while men can never drop out of the rat race as they can never give up their ego.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 19, 2013)

srkmish said:


> While i find technological dumbness amusing and hilarous at times, there are far more important things in life than being technically literate. Most Women for example are technologically retarded, but when it comes to life skills, are way ahead of men. Better able to handle stress, calmer in most situations and most often don't have the urge to prove themselves and take life as it comes while men can never drop out of the rat race as they can never give up their ego.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 19, 2013)

Another example as to how dumb men are ( even though being technically know-it-all). We stuff our signature with products that we haven't created, just purchased and showcase it like a badge of honour


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 19, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Another example as to how dumb men are ( even though being technically know-it-all). We stuff our signature with products that we haven't created, just purchased and showcase it like a badge of honour



unfortunatelly we cannot include images in sigs or mwmbers could have included CPUZ validation of an overclock, small pic of the rig.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 19, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Another example as to how dumb men are ( even though being technically know-it-all). We stuff our signature with products that we haven't created, just purchased and showcase it like a badge of honour



My signature has links to threads I made!


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 19, 2013)

Moto G vs the competition budget smartphone battle royale

competetions !!! paid article?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 20, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Moto G vs the competition budget smartphone battle royale
> 
> competetions !!! paid article?



 
No mention of Xperia L on the list. This was a paid article. Thats why people who are new to smartphones buy $hit from Micromax.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 20, 2013)

snap said:


> beats are just overpriced crap



I know right,And every person who OWNS them uploads a pic wearing that,and thinks they know everything about head phones,But no one will belive if you say Beats sucks



CommanderShawnzer said:


> ComputerMan ke super powers
> Rs.350 ke phatke
> HardDiks Phormat karna



Everything they have one answer format, then they say if u want to back pay 1k 

My friend(with grand duos):Mera phone aaj repair se aya bee,sab naya lag raha hai dekho naya android dala.
Me:Ya,grand ko 4.2 ka update mila tha
Friend(With S duos):You bought your phone from sangetha na(asking him and me)
us;ya
s duos guy:Toh mera phone ko 4.2.2 ka update kyo nahi mila
Friend(grand s):U get those update notification na that only is 4.2
Me:You wont get


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 21, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> its also true that after installing 30 days trial period wala av in ur machine and killing more virus than chuck norris in those proud days, when the trial period ends, all the janglee virus locked in that quarantined safe, gets out and eats your pc to dust :d
> 
> 
> 
> i feel you're pain... But i still have this question, whenever i see you're sig, i cant find a gpu amongst all those awesome other components ??? What happened ?



parents happened!!! I tell u guys i shld hav bought the gpu first!!!



CommanderShawnzer said:


> He recently mentioned that he purchased a stock gtx 780



no dude i purchased it for my frnd with his cash not mine............



ASHISH65 said:


> here it is : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/others-technology/178651-shopclues-com.html
> 
> Marketing strategies of shopclues ka kya kehna !





CommanderShawnzer said:


> This thread is a troll
> 
> Yh kya Ambani ka beta h?





ASHISH65 said:


> ^ Chu**ya he woh.





CommanderShawnzer said:


> I mean srsly. Three f**king 4K Monitors?



i think he wants to be a pilot lol..........


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 21, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> parents happened!!! I tell u guys i shld hav bought the gpu first





next time I'll warn peoples about this


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 21, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> next time I'll warn peoples about this



srsly man i m suffering here i hav collected the dough but i dnt hav permission to buy it.........


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> next time I'll warn peoples about this



I'm the another victim  well it's not my parents but..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 21, 2013)

Some conclusions I made today about noobs:

> earphones, headphones and headsets are the same thing from them.
> a set of earphones is 'original' is it's manufacturer is same as their cell phone.
> they openly accept that they need want to buy an iPhone because according to them its an Apple product, ergo, it's awesome.


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Some conclusions I made today about noobs:
> 
> > earphones, headphones and headsets are the same thing from them.
> > a set of earphones is 'original' is it's manufacturer is same as their cell phone.
> > they openly accept that they need want to buy an iPhone because according to them its an Apple product, ergo, it's awesome.


Wow my views match 1st 2 points. I also have an iphone, could that mean


----------



## amjath (Nov 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Some conclusions I made today about noobs:
> 
> > earphones, headphones and headsets are the same thing from them.
> > a set of earphones is 'original' is it's manufacturer is same as their cell phone.
> > they openly accept that they need want to buy an iPhone because according to them its an Apple product, ergo, it's awesome.



Where is the damn like button


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Nov 22, 2013)

My friends think that linux is window...


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Nov 22, 2013)

My friend bought a sony vaio laptop
He : bhai mere laptop m 2 gb graphic card hai
Me :  discrete or integrated?
He : bola toh 2 gb
Me : badia hai... 
Even i have explained all the details about graphic cards still he was like


----------



## aaruni (Nov 22, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> My friends think that linux is window...



Same case with me.
*le me boots up linux
*le friend : "Ubuntu? Yeh konsa windows theme hai?" (Ubuntu? Which windows theme is this?)


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Nov 23, 2013)

aaruni said:


> Same case with me.
> *le me boots up linux
> *le friend : "Ubuntu? Yeh konsa windows theme hai?" (Ubuntu? Which windows theme is this?)



Most of the people don't even know that linux existed... In their opinion only 2 OS are there Window and mac. They don't know what they are missing. Linux is awe...wait for it...some awesome


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

^ and its literally legen... Wait for it ...dary


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> Most of the people don't even know that linux existed... In their opinion only 2 OS are there Window and mac. They don't know what they are missing. Linux is awe...wait for it...some awesome



most know ubuntu as well


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

I still Troll Friends saying that Linux is Windows 9


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ and its literally legen... Wait for it ...dary



You sound like Barney from How I met your Mother


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> Most of the people don't even know that linux existed... In their opinion only 2 OS are there Window and mac. They don't know what they are missing. Linux is awe...wait for it...some awesome



Totally wrong. 99% of the people, who know about 2 OS', their second OS is always Linux/Ubuntu (mostly former), no mac at all.


----------



## Shah (Nov 23, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Totally wrong. 99% of the people, who know about 2 OS', their second OS is always Linux/Ubuntu (mostly former), no mac at all.



They might have heard the word Linux. But, when they see someone using Linux/some other distro, They think that it is just a Windows Theme.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 23, 2013)

accounts dept. pc was infected with some spamming spyware or something which was sending mass amounts of emails and was using all domains per hour limits so whole group's email were bounced back and no one able to send any emails. 
boss: what the hell is going on ?
ME: accounts@ind.com was infected and hacked someone used it for spamming.
Boss: infected means virus ? 
ME: yes sir. 
Boss: how is that possible we have quick heal installed on that system? it can not be infected find out what was the problem. it's not infected as you are saying.
it's cant be infected it has antivirus installed and updated till date. you are making an excuse coz you don't know what happened don't you? 
ME: It's a malware/spyware. 
BOSS:how is that possible we have quick heal installed on that system? it can  not be infected find out what was the problem. it's not infected as you  are saying.
it's cant be infected it has antivirus installed and  updated till date. you are making an excuse coz you don't know what  happened don't you?
ME: someone opened junk email with virus.
BOSS: how is that possible we have quick heal installed on that system? it can  not be infected find out what was the problem. it's not infected as you  are saying.
it's cant be infected it has antivirus installed and  updated till date. you are making an excuse coz you don't know what  happened don't you?
ME: infected PC
BOSS:how is that possible we have quick heal installed on that system? it can  not be infected find out what was the problem. it's not infected as you  are saying.
it's cant be infected it has antivirus installed and  updated till date. you are making an excuse coz you don't know what  happened don't you?
ME: ...........


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

^ 

Looks like your boss had mug up that line

quickheal


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^
> 
> Looks like your boss had mug up that line



he told the same things for each of my reply.


----------



## Shah (Nov 23, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> accounts dept. pc was infected with some spamming spyware or something which was sending mass amounts of emails and was using all domains per hour limits so whole group's email were bounced back and no one able to send any emails.
> boss: what the hell is going on ?
> ME: accounts@ind.com was infected and hacked someone used it for spamming.
> Boss: infected means virus ?
> ...



 Either he was trolling you or It is a Chatbot.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> he told the same things for each of my reply.



I know.Then finally what happen? problem  solved ?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2013)

Shah said:


> They might have heard the word Linux. But, when they see someone using Linux/some other distro, They think that it is just a Windows Theme.



What I said and what you said are totally different things.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 23, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> I know.Then finally what happen? problem  solved ?



first i changed password but somehow it was still spamming.
then i changed the password again in cpanel but did not changed on her PC so it's now solved.
if some social engineering hacker could do he would have used our 60 emails with same password 

i will do the formatting soon. 
same pc was infected with CryptoLock ransomeware few days back and now again.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> accounts dept. pc was infected with some spamming spyware or something which was sending mass amounts of emails and was using all domains per hour limits so whole group's email were bounced back and no one able to send any emails.
> boss: what the hell is going on ?
> ME: accounts@ind.com was infected and hacked someone used it for spamming.
> Boss: infected means virus ?
> ...


BOSS:how is that possible we have quick heal installed on that system? it can not be infected find out what was the problem. it's not infected as you are saying.
it's cant be infected it has antivirus installed and updated till date. you are making an excuse coz you don't know what happened don't you?
ME: Sir. Rahul gandhi said "If India is computer, Congress is its default program". This virus is installed by that programme. 
BOSS: Oh! i get it!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

That boss is an undercover QuickHeal promoter. Maybe he himself infected the pcs to sell more quick heal. But wait, how is that possible we have quick heal installed on that system? it can  not be infected find out what was the problem. it's not infected as you  are saying.
it's cant be infected it has antivirus installed and updated till date.  you are making an excuse coz you don't know what happened don't you?


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Nov 23, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Totally wrong. 99% of the people, who know about 2 OS', their second OS is always Linux/Ubuntu (mostly former), no mac at all.



Now ubuntu become popular, still only ubuntu is known by the people not other distro. I personally used 5 different distro in virtual box and 1 in laptop. Distro is better than windows. I only use window 7 for gaming. In my opinion if u don't do pc gaming then linux is the best of the best OS. Distro is free free free...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 23, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> Now ubuntu become popular, still only ubuntu is known by the people not other distro. I personally used 5 different distro in virtual box and 1 in laptop. Distro is better than windows. I only use window 7 for gaming. In my opinion if u don't do pc gaming then linux is the best of the best OS. Distro is free free free...



What an English...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> Now ubuntu become popular, still only ubuntu is known by the people not other distro. I personally used 5 different distro in virtual box and 1 in laptop. *Distro is better than windows*. I only use window 7 for gaming. In my opinion if u don't do pc gaming then linux is the best of the best OS. *Distro is free free free*...


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Nov 23, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What an English...



Don't go into so deep english teacher.


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Nov 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


>



Have you used any linux????


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> Have you used any linux????



... leave it


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 23, 2013)

^ she/he tried


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

^ it's he


----------



## sandeep410 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey i had same problem my rediffmail email got infected and was spamming weight loss emails to all my contacts.
Any1 knows how it got hacked??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ she/he tried



didn't get that.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 23, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> Now ubuntu become popular, still only ubuntu is known by the people not other distro. I personally used 5 different distro in virtual box and 1 in laptop. *Distro is better than windows. *I only use window 7 for gaming. In my opinion if u don't do pc gaming then linux is the best of the best OS.* Distro is free free free...*





Darkshadowbeast said:


> Don't go into so deep english teacher.


----------



## Flash (Nov 23, 2013)

Distro is free exclamation mark free exclamation mark free exclamation mark


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Distro is free exclamation mark free exclamation mark free exclamation mark


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> Now ubuntu become popular, still only ubuntu is known by the people not other distro. I personally used 5 different distro in virtual box and 1 in laptop. Distro is better than windows. I only use window 7 for gaming. In my opinion if u don't do pc gaming then linux is the best of the best OS. Distro is free free free...



I highly agree with your intention..


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Nov 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I highly agree with your intention..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 23, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> I highly agree with your intention..



Trololol?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> Now ubuntu become popular, still only ubuntu is known by the people not other distro. I personally used 5 different distro in virtual box and 1 in laptop. Distro is better than windows. I only use window 7 for gaming. In my opinion if u don't do pc gaming then linux is the best of the best OS. Distro is free free free...



That's what I wrote. Most of the people know just "linux", and those who know about ditros, Ubuntu is the unanimous voice.



dashing.sujay said:


> Totally wrong. 99% of the people, who know about 2 OS', their second OS is always Linux/Ubuntu (*mostly former*), no mac at all.





sandeep410 said:


> Hey i had same problem my rediffmail email got infected and was spamming weight loss emails to all my contacts.
> Any1 knows how it got hacked??



It just happens sometimes. My gmail id was once (twice) hacked by someone, regardless of my online carefulness. No spamming was done though.
________________
________________

And for all those english bashers/teachers, please take a break to learn some ethics and then come back.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Trololol?



*Wink*


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> That boss is an undercover QuickHeal promoter. Maybe he himself infected the pcs to sell more quick heal. But wait, how is that possible we have quick heal installed on that system? it can  not be infected find out what was the problem. it's not infected as you  are saying.
> it's cant be infected it has antivirus installed and updated till date.  you are making an excuse coz you don't know what happened don't you?



i thik this line will be famous for trolls..........



Nerevarine said:


> I highly agree with your intention..



what is a distro ???


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 24, 2013)

^ Linux Distribution


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> And for all those english bashers/teachers, please take a break to learn some ethics and then come back.



It was hard to read and understand what he was trying to say. There are lots of times when I see bad English. I don't comment on it when it's clear enough, but the way a certain user over here posted, it was hard to understand what he was trying to say and what the intent was.

If I really go after the English of people on this forum (myself included), a lot of the posts I see in one day will have at least 1 grammatical or spelling error.


----------



## srkmish (Nov 24, 2013)

Going off topic. Regarding english skills, my TL has such poor grammar/ sentence construction skills that daily we get hilarious emails/ pings. We save the most humorous lines in a text file and keep updating often. Whenever we are bored, we go through it and laugh our asses off and the whole floor keeps wondering what are we so hysterical about. One sample : How did you people leave in between and left in the middle of an important call


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 24, 2013)

you guys never noticed my english


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2013)

srkmish said:


> Going off topic. Regarding english skills, my TL has such poor grammar/ sentence construction skills that daily we get hilarious emails/ pings. We save the most humorous lines in a text file and keep updating often. Whenever we are bored, we go through it and laugh our asses off and the whole floor keeps wondering what are we so hysterical about. One sample : How did you people leave in between and left in the middle of an important call


When i was in college, we too had a .txt like this!!
I'll share one, told by my professor 



Spoiler



"Face your wash, and then come to class!"


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 24, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> It was hard to read and understand what he was trying to say. There are lots of times when I see bad English. I don't comment on it when it's clear enough, but the way a certain user over here posted, it was hard to understand what he was trying to say and what the intent was.
> 
> If I really go after the English of people on this forum (myself included), a lot of the posts I see in one day will have at least 1 grammatical or spelling error.



Correcting someone's english is good, but criticizing is not.
What matters is the manner in which you do, so  that the intended person is not hurt. 

PS: And be it this forum or any other, nobody is even. Uplifting them is one thing, a good and noble deed, but again, don't weigh everybody on same scale.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

srkmish said:


> : How did you people leave in between and left in the middle of an important call



ha ha


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 24, 2013)

another spam email arrived in Junk folder with RAR attachment contains unknown file format and she opened RAR file in WinRAR and clicked on Up Folder button then called me and asking me how this spammer can send me my own desktop folder in RAR file sized 20kb? my desktop folder size is more than 300MB.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> another spam email arrived in Junk folder with RAR attachment contains unknown file format and she clicked on Up Folder button then called me and asking me
> how this spammer can send me my own desktop folder in RAR file sized 20kb? my desktop folder size is more than 300MB.


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 24, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/gmQV8.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 24, 2013)

the guy has a pretty honest and straight forward idea about linux distros.. Atleast he is promoting something that is free which is a good thing against the ocean of users using pirated windows


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *i.imgur.com/gmQV8.jpg



lol  most people are like this


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 24, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *i.imgur.com/gmQV8.jpg



I can relate to many of my friends.. Sigh, a friend managed to download softonic downloader while searching for split second velocity


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 24, 2013)

Most of my friends think torrent is just a website.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 24, 2013)

dashing.sujay said:


> Correcting someone's english is good, but criticizing is not.
> What matters is the manner in which you do, so  that the intended person is not hurt.
> 
> PS: And be it this forum or any other, nobody is even. Uplifting them is one thing, a good and noble deed, but again, don't weigh everybody on same scale.



Hey, I have no problem correcting someone's English and helping. But in this case, it was too hard to understand


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 25, 2013)

Once my friend was at my home... for doing some project work.
he was surfing web on my lappi and trying to find something..suddenly he started laughing
friend : blah you still have dual core lol dude I used to have dual core at my home 5-6 years ago.
me :  (huh!!! he was having i5-3320M at that time  )

He thinks dual core means pentium 4.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 25, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ...ing web on my *lappi* and trying to fin...



This is what I hate most


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 25, 2013)

lappi


----------



## heidi2521 (Nov 25, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> lappi



This is the "Post the dumbest thing you've ever heard about technology" thread


----------



## moniker (Nov 25, 2013)

Lol. Is it such a cardinal sin to call a laptop a lappi or lappy? Digitians are becoming technology nomenclature Nazis nowadays!


----------



## Inceptionist (Nov 25, 2013)

moniker said:


> Lol. Is it such a cardinal sin to call a laptop a lappi or lappy? Digitians are becoming technology nomenclature Nazis nowadays!



Sounds girly to me. 
And whenever I hear word lappy, I start thinking about lipsticks. *www.phatmass.com/phorum/public/style_emoticons/default/idontknow.gif


----------



## sksundram (Nov 25, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Sounds girly to me.
> And whenever I hear word lappy, I start thinking about lipsticks. *www.phatmass.com/phorum/public/style_emoticons/default/idontknow.gif



Same here...


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 26, 2013)

_ *One dumb tech myth* *"The QWERTY Keyboard Was Designed To Slow Typists Down*

A lot of keyboard elitists -- yes, they exist, mostly in Portland -- will try to claim to you that the QWERTY layout was so designed in order to slow down typists and that only simpletons still use QWERTY, the sophisticated herd having switched over to the DVORAK layout. 

But hold your head high, QWERTY user: It isn't true, at all. 

The (incorrect) story goes that back in the early days of the typewriter, in the 1870s, a newspaper editor was tired of how often his reporters' typewriters kept jamming, so he conspired to configure the keys to be so idiotically placed with respect to one another that even the nimblest typists would be slowed down and jams would be reduced. 

A pretty story but -- alas! -- not true. The QWERTY layout was decided upon in order to reduce jams, but not by making the act of typing slower. Instead, as this helpful article explains, the keys were laid out according to a combination of letter frequency and so that hitting common letter combinations -- "t" and "h," for example -- would not cause internal jammage. Thus was born the modern keyboard, which just so happened to have the letters Q-W-E-R-T-Y in order across the top row. 

In the 1930s, a new keyboard was invented: the DVORAK, which put the five most frequently used vowels and the five most frequently used consonants in the middle row. By then, however, the QWERTY had such a strong foothold that it would continue to be the default keyboard for decades to come (except in Williamsburg, Brooklyn, where I hear DVORAK's huge)"_

--huffingtonpost


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2013)

Removing Akhilesh Yadav wallpaper does not cause laptops to crash


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 28, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> Removing Akhilesh Yadav wallpaper does not cause laptops to crash



What's dumb about it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What's dumb about it?



The initial report "Removing wallpaper causes crash"


----------



## Flash (Nov 29, 2013)

That's a old news.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2013)

^^Well actually this is annoying me. Two of my friends removed the wallpaper and the window actually crashed. Don't know what is wrong with the OS. Looking to format the laptop and flash a win 7 ultimate.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 29, 2013)

A class IV student told me that he has played GTA 7.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nipun said:


> A class IV student told me that he has played GTA 7.



 He might have played 7th game of Gta series - i.e Gta Sanandreas


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 29, 2013)

Nipun said:


> A class IV student told me that he has played GTA 7.



Haha, so dumb.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2013)

Nipun said:


> A class IV student told me that he has played GTA 7.



I think in his dreams.Its most probable...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 29, 2013)

Nipun said:


> A class IV student told me that he has played GTA 7.



Ask him to give me his time machine.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nipun said:


> A class IV student told me that he has played GTA 7.



no offence for kids


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Nov 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> The initial report "Removing wallpaper causes crash"



yeah changing the wallpaper does not do anything but in the boot up there is another photo which cannot be removed....

he tried the the laptop might get bricked


These GUYS are genius...



$hadow said:


> ^^Well actually this is annoying me. Two of my friends removed the wallpaper and the window actually crashed. Don't know what is wrong with the OS. Looking to format the laptop and flash a win 7 ultimate.



dude tell your friends to go to hp website and download bios image

just hope that its bios doesn't have the geniuses over there too


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Nov 29, 2013)

Friend: I have 4gb ram, but the site loads so slow. Bad Reliance.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Friend: I have 4gb ram, but the site loads so slow. Bad Reliance.



Tell him your cabinet is not compatible for high speed Internet


----------



## $hadow (Nov 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Tell him your cabinet is not compatible for high speed Internet


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Tell him your cabinet is not compatible for high speed Internet



haha 



prudhivisekhar said:


> Friend: I have 4gb ram, but the site loads so slow. Bad Reliance.



tell him to buy more ram until he gets the speed he wants or his pocket becomes empty


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

This: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/179722-want-cool-facebook.html
This guy is as coll as his avatar.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/179722-want-cool-facebook.html
> This guy is as coll as his avatar.



.yu dunt knew mi...im cereal killur.i vil kil u if u post here


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> .yu dunt knew mi...im cereal killur.i vil kil u if u post here



Oh!


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> .yu dunt knew mi...im cereal killur.i vil kil u if u post here


Uo suhd fynd hym ahnd kyl hym.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Uo suhd fynd hym ahnd kyl hym.



Are you asking me to kill him or the opposite?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Are you asking me to kill him or the opposite?



i think he meant the opposite


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Dec 7, 2013)

SanDisk SDHC 4GB Memory Card Review by shubham | Flipkart.com

Hilarious!

Shiva


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 8, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> SanDisk SDHC 4GB Memory Card Review by shubham | Flipkart.com
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> Shiva



Lol. Who takes apart a memory card?


----------



## moniker (Dec 8, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> SanDisk SDHC 4GB Memory Card Review by shubham | Flipkart.com
> 
> Hilarious!
> 
> Shiva



flipkart still keeps such comments. they did not even take 2 days to delete my comment that i posted for the product lenovo m6811.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Dec 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> flipkart still keeps such comments. they did not even take 2 days to delete my comment that i posted for the product lenovo m8611.



Well so what you posted???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Well so what you posted???



they charged more than its mrp


----------



## amjath (Dec 8, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=2041912


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

amjath said:


> Post your latest Purchase - Page 681



 i had told him to buy antec bp300p


----------



## amjath (Dec 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i had told him to buy antec bp300p



It is out of ur hands, it seems he has done lots of research. Kuch log sunte hain, kuch log paane se sunte hain


----------



## $hadow (Dec 9, 2013)

[IMGG]
[/IMGG]


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 9, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...79662-want-new-amd-machine-2.html#post2041844

This guy bought a CM Extreme 600 because his brother INSISTED and he could not OFFEND him and now he is asking is it safe to overclock


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...79662-want-new-amd-machine-2.html#post2041844
> 
> This guy bought a CM Extreme 600 because his brother INSISTED and he could not OFFEND him and now he is asking is it safe to overclock


lolz


----------



## Nipun (Dec 9, 2013)

kaz said:


> This is an interesting thread..I am surrounded by noobs and half of my time goes in troubleshooting PCs n phones here at my hostel.. I would like to share a recent one:
> I told one of my friend that android 4.4 is launched and ur sh** xperia is stucked at ICS..he was like seriously??



First, "stucked" is NOT a word!
I do not think you should be going around calling people's devices "sh*t", even if they are noobs. :/


----------



## kaz (Dec 9, 2013)

Nipun said:


> First, "stucked" is NOT a word!
> I do not think you should be going around calling people's devices "sh*t", even if they are noobs. :/



Thanks.... Its because I never attended my Angreji Classes....

And that people (person to be exact) is my friend and that's how I talk with them.... Sorry if you are an Xperia user too... Actually LG is another shi* manufacturer when it comes to updates


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 12, 2013)

kaz said:


> Thanks.... Its because I never attended my Angreji Classes....
> 
> And that people (person to be exact) is my friend and that's how I talk with them.... Sorry if you are an Xperia user too... Actually LG is another shi* manufacturer when it comes to updates



How would you feel if some English professor called YOU a "noob" because well.. you know why. How would you feel? Don't bash others' intellectual levels just because they weren't / aren't exposed to the technology or information as much as you were / are. If you are a man, you'd teach them. Otherwise, you'd know how to shrug and walk it off.
No offense intended.

TL;DR :- You aren't a genius in every field either. Stop calling others noob with *bashing intentions* because they are oblivious of something.


----------



## kaz (Dec 12, 2013)

Seriously? But I don't think so  and if you think you can judge someone's English on forums or sns then I won't hesitate to call you a NOOB either...And I know how many times I have helped people so I dont care what you think. Whether you run a noob welfare society or not its none of my interest.....



prehistoricgamer said:


> How would you feel if some English professor called YOU a "noob" because well.. you know why. How would you feel? Don't bash others' intellectual levels just because they weren't / aren't exposed to the technology or information as much as you were / are. If you are a man, you'd teach them. Otherwise, you'd know how to shrug and walk it off.
> No offense intended.
> 
> TL;DR :- You aren't a genius in every field either. Stop calling others noob with *bashing intentions* because they are oblivious of something.



I just wanted to add to the fun here...Never knew people are so narrow minded here....Or may be there's lots of brotherhood going out


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 12, 2013)

kaz said:


> and if you think you can *judged* someone's English on forums or *sns*



Yup. I rest my case.



kaz said:


> Whether you run a noob welfare society or not its none of my interest.....



Then why even mention it? 

Ego level? "It's Over 9000!!!"

P.S:- At least learn some grammar, especially, punctuation if you are going to call others noobs they way you did.


----------



## kaz (Dec 12, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Ego level? "It's Over 9000!!!"
> 
> P.S:- At least learn some grammar, especially, punctuation if you are going to call others noobs *they* way you did.



woooow look who's talking



> Ego level? "It's Over 9000!!!"


now you gotta teach me how you measured this? some special classes beside English


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 12, 2013)

kaz said:


> woooow look who's talking



Where have I, in my posts, written about "me"? 

Ok. I'm out of this conversation. The power level of stupidity and ignorance here is way more than Goku's SSJ4.



kaz said:


> now you gotta teach me how you measured this? some special classes beside English



Are you asking or telling me that? I'm a tad too confused by your placement of the question mark.

I'l go out on a limb here and assume that you are asking me.

I hope you got the answer to your question from the above hint. If not, I'd be lying if I said I'm surprised.

But on a sidenote, go ahead. Bash me some more. I'm getting good chuckles out of your choice of words & frustration.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry for correcting your English, please end the war now. -__-


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 12, 2013)

Done Dunnity Done


----------



## kaz (Dec 12, 2013)

@prehistoricgamer atleast I know what error(s) is/are present in my post (because there's something called typing mistakes) but someone needs to tell you the difference between "they" and "the" or may be I should arrange a few more classes of your's with your professors....

@Nipun I'm done now...**** happens


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is not related to technology, but is equally dumb:

Reply of most people when asked for their favourite car: Ferrari, Mercedes, Porsche, Lamborghini. 

 level: 99999999


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 12, 2013)

*@Mods*
Please clean up this thread!!!


----------



## sksundram (Dec 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This is not related to technology, but is equally dumb:
> 
> Reply of most people when asked for their favourite car: Ferrari, Mercedes, Porsche, Lamborghini.
> 
> level: 99999999



समझ में नहीं आया भाई। और अंग्रेजी में इसलिए नहीं लिखे क्यूँकी उपर के लोग जरा सा भी अंग्रेजी में गलती बर्दाश्त नहीं करते हैं। इसलिए डर के हिंदी में लिखना पड़ रहा है।


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> समझ में नहीं आया भाई। और अंग्रेजी में इसलिए नहीं लिखे क्यूँकी उपर के लोग जरा सा भी अंग्रेजी में गलती बर्दाश्त नहीं करते हैं। इसलिए डर के हिंदी में लिखना पड़ रहा है।



I am not answering any query posted in Hindi. And stop igniting a resolved argument.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 12, 2013)

My bad. Then plz explain how could somebody who wished to have Ferrari as his favorite car looked dumb to you.


----------



## snap (Dec 12, 2013)

^^
i thinks its like if someone is asked for their favourite mobile and the answer is: samsung, nokia, apple etc


----------



## sksundram (Dec 12, 2013)

snap said:


> ^^
> i thinks its like if someone is asked for their favourite mobile and the answer is: samsung, nokia, apple etc



Let me ask this question to you. What is your favorite mobile?


----------



## snap (Dec 12, 2013)

nokia 3310


----------



## sksundram (Dec 12, 2013)

So now I got it. One should have mentioned the make and model of the car.  Btw, it's SE c510 for me.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> My bad. Then plz explain how could somebody who wished to have Ferrari as his favorite car looked dumb to you.



It's dumb because Ferrari, Mercedes, Porsche and Lamborghini are not CARS, they are AUTOMOBILE MANUFACTURERS! Ferrari 599, Mercedes SLS AMG, Porsche 911 and Lamborghini Aventador are cars.



sksundram said:


> Let me ask this question to you. What is your favorite mobile?



Nokia 3110 FTW!



sksundram said:


> So now I got it. One should have mentioned the make and model of the car.  Btw, it's SE c510 for me.



not make, just model. Make would be way too specific.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 12, 2013)

^ well sir, make of the car is the name of the company that makes it. Ferrari is the make and 511 is the model.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> ^ well sir, make of the car is the name of the company that makes it. Ferrari is the make and 511 is the model.



Oh, sorry. I confused it with the year.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> ^ well sir, make of the car is the name of the company that makes it. Ferrari is the make and 511 is the model.



I don't think there's a Ferrari 511. Should be 599(GTB)


----------



## Nipun (Dec 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> समझ में नहीं आया भाई। और अंग्रेजी में इसलिए नहीं लिखे *क्यूँकी उपर* के लोग *जरा सा[* भी अंग्रेजी में गलती बर्दाश्त नहीं करते हैं। इसलिए डर के हिंदी में लिखना पड़ रहा है।



*क्योंकि ऊपर 
*ज़रा सी


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 12, 2013)

^ lol


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 12, 2013)

Nipun said:


> *क्योंकि ऊपर
> *ज़रा सी


----------



## sksundram (Dec 12, 2013)

Nipun said:


> I don't think there's a Ferrari 511. Should be 599(GTB)



I don't know much about cars (no interest). I was just replying to his post where he mentioned Ferrari 511.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 12, 2013)

sksundram said:


> समझ में नहीं आया भाई। और अंग्रेजी में इसलिए नहीं लिखे क्यूँकी उपर के लोग जरा सा भी अंग्रेजी में गलती बर्दाश्त नहीं करते हैं। इसलिए डर के हिंदी में लिखना पड़ रहा है।



At least some of us celebrate the continuous evolution of the language
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/179722-want-cool-facebook.html

So just type in enlish and make the occassional mistake like a boss


----------



## sksundram (Dec 12, 2013)

Nipun said:


> *क्योंकि ऊपर
> *ज़रा सी



I didn't know you completed your M. Phil in Hindi 10 yrs ago. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## Vishalgamer1 (Dec 12, 2013)

The dumbest thing about the technology,i ever heard is when,One of the guy in my college hostel said,whatsapp require's a graphic card !  :what:  :sly:


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2013)

^YES !!!! i have heard that tooo


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Dec 13, 2013)

kaz said:


> @prehistoricgamer atleast I know what error(s) is/are present in my post (because there's something called typing mistakes) but someone needs to tell you the difference between "they" and "the" or may be I should arrange a few more classes of your's with your professors....
> 
> @Nipun I'm done now...**** happens



1. What you just said doesn't make any sense whatsoever if I relate it to any of my previous posts in this thread.
2. Every time you retort, you just prove my point harder and better.
3. Take a day off. You really need it.



sksundram said:


> समझ में नहीं आया भाई। और अंग्रेजी में इसलिए नहीं लिखे क्यूँकी उपर के लोग जरा सा भी अंग्रेजी में गलती बर्दाश्त नहीं करते हैं। इसलिए डर के हिंदी में लिखना पड़ रहा है।



Hahaha. Relax man. I ain't on a bashing spree here. Its all cool as long as "A" doesn't call "B" a noob while "A" himself is one 

P.S:- I can read & write Hindi too, if you were trying to evade my sighting  Its all cool though. Peace.


----------



## kaz (Dec 13, 2013)

^to me done means done


----------



## sksundram (Dec 13, 2013)

@phgamer  i was just being sarcastic, that's why the hindi. wanted to add a fun element. No other reason.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 13, 2013)

sksundram said:


> I don't know much about cars (no interest). I was just replying to his post where* he mentioned Ferrari 511.*



Absolutely nope. I didn't mention 511 anywhere. Feel free to read my posts again.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 13, 2013)

So I Bought the LG G2 and was going home. I was standing at the bus stop waiting for the bus and started using my phone, a Random guy standing behind me asked, "is it Gpro Lite?" i said no, its G2. He said, thats a very slim phone and started laughing at his phone, he asked me for how much i purchased it, i replied 38500/- he laughed at me and said "you could've bought s4/note3 instead, its better than lg.
I was like Yeah.....


----------



## sksundram (Dec 13, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Absolutely nope. I didn't mention 511 anywhere. Feel free to read my posts again.



It was 511. Haven't you edited it. If not then i must be drowsy at that time.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 13, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> So I Bought the LG G2 and was going home. I was standing at the bus stop waiting for the bus and started using my phone, a Random guy standing behind me asked, "is it Gpro Lite?" i said no, its G2. He said, thats a very slim phone and started laughing at his phone, he asked me for how much i purchased it, i replied 38500/- he laughed at me and said "you could've bought s4/note3 instead, its better than lg.
> I was like Yeah.....



LOL.. I am happy that there are people who atleast know the models. I guess the samsung ads on tv are working


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 13, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> LOL.. I am happy that there are people who atleast know the models. I guess the samsung ads on tv are working



He he!!!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> LOL.. I am happy that there are people who atleast know the models. I guess the samsung ads on tv are working



Very true since it is very difficult for anyone to see which Samsung mobile is it since the all looks the same.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 14, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> LOL.. I am happy that there are people who atleast know the models. I guess the samsung ads on tv are working



Happens with me every now and then., since I don't have a habit of using mainstream products.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

Just saw new post about burned S4 on digit website 
Some kickass critics are working behind Digit 
Samsung will be doomed soon(according to me)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 14, 2013)

sksundram said:


> @phgamer  i was just being sarcastic, that's why the hindi. wanted to add a fun element. No other reason.



u really typed that in hindi?????


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> ^YES !!!! i have heard that tooo





Vishalgamer1 said:


> The dumbest thing about the technology,i ever heard is when,One of the guy in my college hostel said,whatsapp require's a graphic card !  :what:  :sly:



Yes thats half truth! Happened with me too
Why you know?

He was running whatsapp on BlueStacks...
And bluestacks always asks for latest graphics drivers


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 14, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Just saw new post about burned S4 on digit website
> Some kickass critics are working behind Digit
> Samsung will be doomed soon(according to me)


did you saw that comment where the guy was criticizing digit for posting this too early . (sarcastic)


----------



## sksundram (Dec 14, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> u really typed that in hindi?????



Yes, quite easy using Google Hindi Input.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 14, 2013)

I like listening to dumb conversations of some of a "cool" students in my class. One of them asked a question, "How does Facebook earn money?". A good question, yes. Everyone knows the answer, but he asked. Nothing wrong with that. I found later than no one in my class knew the actual answer except a girl(that's a rare for this thread!). The stupidest explanation given to him was by another "cool kid". "Facebook takes _commission_ from the internet service providers". Ofcourse the term internet service providers was not used. It was internet wallah.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 14, 2013)

Nipun said:


> I like listening to dumb conversations of some of a "cool" students in my class. One of them asked a question, "How does Facebook earn money?". A good question, yes. Everyone knows the answer, but he asked. Nothing wrong with that. I found later than no one in my class knew the actual answer except a girl(that's a rare for this thread!). The stupidest explanation given to him was by another "cool kid". "Facebook takes _commission_ from the internet service providers". Ofcourse the term internet service providers was not used. It was internet wallah.



You are a schoolkid ??!!!!!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

Nipun said:


> I like listening to dumb conversations of some of a "cool" students in my class. One of them asked a question, "How does Facebook earn money?". A good question, yes. Everyone knows the answer, but he asked. Nothing wrong with that. I found later than no one in my class knew the actual answer except a girl(that's a rare for this thread!). The stupidest explanation given to him was by another "cool kid". "Facebook takes _commission_ from the internet service providers". Ofcourse the term internet service providers was not used. It was internet wallah.



I have the same doubt. Do they charge the ISP's or what?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I have the same doubt. Do they charge the ISP's or what?



No dude
FB mainly (or only) earns from Ads on sidebar
If you've ever created a page on FB then might be you'll be aware about last question they ask! Its about paid monetization, if you're willing to pay they display your products page Ads on sidebar...
They have implemented their Ad network a lot(equivalent to Adsense according to some techies)
All those things are fake that FB earns $1 per new signup and bla bla.
FB uses latest Pay per impression as well as PPC Ads.

Second source is paid apps/games on FB where you use some real money...FB take commision from that


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 14, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> No dude
> FB mainly (or only) earns from Ads on sidebar
> If you've ever created a page on FB then might be you'll be aware about last question they ask! Its about paid monetization, if you're willing to pay they display your products page Ads on sidebar...
> They have implemented their Ad network a lot(equivalent to Adsense according to some techies)
> ...



FB games are really addictive but those extra energy is so annoying.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> 1080p display for a mere phone and I thought for  a monitor.Why do you need such a display for a phone. Are you doing any  3D rendering* or any number crunching in a phone* buddy?





kkn13 said:


> Bullshit!! Even in laptops very rare are the times u will feel the need for a 1080p display
> I've got a lot of laptops at home and only 2 have full hd displays and  no one can see the difference between 1080p and 720p unless ur *using  some very gpu intensive program*
> Ohh and the laptops I compared are a HP DV6 3rd gen i7 1080p and a inspiron 15R turbo i5 720p



 They think GPU intensive application is a reason for requiring 1080p display.

Another one form Bavusani:



bavusani said:


> I bet its the cable management that is causing  your CPU to run hot buddy. BTW *post a Screen shot of your Cabinet  Interior.*


----------



## snap (Dec 14, 2013)

they took over bavusani The Invasion (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

^Lolz


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 14, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> They think GPU intensive application is a reason for requiring 1080p display.
> 
> Another one form Bavusani:



One from harshilsharma63:


harshilsharma63 said:


> > *there is no such relation between size of hard disk and OS architecture.*
> 
> > External hard disks are meant for that exact purpose




Really!!! 

Head over to this: Windows support for hard disks that are larger than 2 TB


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 14, 2013)

LOLZ ^  counter attack


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 14, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> LOLZ ^  counter attack



He He!!! 
No hard feelings though, mate!!! Just pulling your leg!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 14, 2013)

leg pulling going on this thread....lol


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 14, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> One from harshilsharma63:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*THERE  ACTUALLY ISNT A RELATIONSHIP B/W HDD SIZE AND OS ARCH!!
IT IS THE FAULT OF MBR  AND YU CAN USE 2TB+ VIA INITIALIZING BY GUID
SO FACEPALM ON YOU COUNTER COUNTER ATTACK yeah!!!! *

 hard feelings form my side too


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 14, 2013)

Heard this gem today.

Samsung ke phones best hote hai. (Samsung phones are best phones)


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 14, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Heard this gem today.
> 
> Samsung ke phones best hote hai. (Samsung phones are best phones)


No doubt in that


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 14, 2013)

Inceptionist said:


> Heard this gem today.
> 
> Samsung ke phones best hote hai. (Samsung phones are best phones)



Have been hearing this for a long time in my locality!!!  Don't know how they are able to brain wash everyone!!!


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Have been hearing this for a long time in my locality!!!  Don't know how they are able to brain wash everyone!!!



Then after buying S3...

"best hai to kya hua, nokia bhi toh hang hota tha, sab phones lag hote hai"
Me : -_-


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/c/268/04e8.png

He was talking about Steam OS
No offense but just cant stop laughing lololol
Update: Click on image for full size


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't know but it sounded dumb to me. A friend and I was having a conversation about processors, and he said with time processors (CPU) performance degrades. I am not talking about 10 years here, 2 years or 3. He said when you buy a CPU it will perform much faster/better than it does after 2-3 years. It definitely sounded dumb to me. Maybe he was right.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 15, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> *imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/c/268/04e8.png
> 
> He was talking about Steam OS
> No offense but just cant stop laughing lololol
> Update: Click on image for full size


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 15, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> I don't know but it sounded dumb to me. A friend and I was having a conversation about processors, and he said with time processors (CPU) performance degrades. I am not talking about 10 years here, 2 years or 3. He said when you buy a CPU it will perform much faster/better than it does after 2-3 years. It definitely sounded dumb to me. Maybe he was right.



No, he is not right. Electronic devices perform at same level throughout their life. They may suffer some wear and tear due to aging capacitors and accumalating dust but they either perform at the same level or they stop working at all. The thing about processirs becoming slow is actually due to increase in demands of future softwares. If you keep using the same set of softwares, without evev updating any of that, your system will perform at the same level after say 5 years as it used to perform at the time you bought it.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 15, 2013)

"AV cable provides the video, the HDMI cable turns it into HD"

"if you use only HDMI cable, how will it work? You won't get video only without the AV input."


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 15, 2013)

Anorion said:


> "AV cable provides the video, the HDMI cable turns it into HD"
> 
> "if you use only HDMI cable, how will it work? You won't get video only without the AV input."



People should stop pulling "facts" from their arse.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 15, 2013)

not dumb but funny when the gujarati girl in my office pronounce Google as "googall"


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 15, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> not dumb but funny when the gujarati girl in my office pronounce Google as "googall"



similar to that when US clients would say a Gujju guy named "Hardik" as HardDi*k. 



harshilsharma63 said:


> No, he is not right. Electronic devices perform at same level throughout their life. They may suffer some wear and tear due to aging capacitors and accumalating dust but they either perform at the same level or they stop working at all. The thing about processirs becoming slow is actually due to increase in demands of future softwares. If you keep using the same set of softwares, without evev updating any of that, your system will perform at the same level after say 5 years as it used to perform at the time you bought it.



Actually the processors do become slow after extensive use on load after a while . They do degrade . This has been discussed in the Off topic thread too , where Sam(from Jakarta) posted a detailed information on it.
They start drawing more power in order to perform the same task they used to do earlier. Not a significant change , but still it happens.

I think its related to the clock-chip , ( oscillator ).


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> similar to that when US clients would say a Gujju guy named "Hardik" as HardDi*k.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> similar to that when US clients would say a Gujju guy named "Hardik" as HardDi*k.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 15, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Actually the processors do become slow after extensive use on load after a while . They do degrade . This has been discussed in the Off topic thread too , where Sam(from Jakarta) posted a detailed information on it.
> They start drawing more power in order to perform the same task they used to do earlier. Not a significant change , but still it happens.
> 
> I think its related to the clock-chip , ( oscillator ).


Well could you link me to that thread? 
I know it takes a little bit of time for the CPU (or it could be the HDD!) to adjust and come back to it's normal performance after extensive use, I see that when exiting from a game after playing for long, but that's not anything permanent. Also all electronic items consume more power than when it's new, that doesn't mean it degrades it's performance. I still don't believe a CPU can degrade after two years of usage, however extensive, maybe I'm wrong, but I doubt.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 15, 2013)

whatthefrak said:


> Well could you link me to that thread?
> I know it takes a little bit of time for the CPU (or it could be the HDD!) to adjust and come back to it's normal performance after extensive use, I see that when exiting from a game after playing for long, but that's not anything permanent. Also all electronic items consume more power than when it's new, that doesn't mean it degrades it's performance. I still don't believe a CPU can degrade after two years of usage, however extensive, maybe I'm wrong, but I doubt.


Here is very good article which will solve most doubts of others too *www.anandtech.com/show/2468/6


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 15, 2013)

Today while talking to one the of guy :

Me : Do you have pc ?
He: yes
Me: its config ?
He:It's of HP
Me : I mean which cpu you have ? ram ?
He: It's Intel
Me:Which model ?
He: I don't know,but my pc is really fast,internet is working super fast,software runs great,no hang,windows 7 graphics is awesome...... So I think it will either i5 or i7! 
Me :Hmm..so when did you bought that pc ?
He:In 2008 ! 
Me :yep you have i7   


And one of my friend think Amd cpu degrade each year and after 2 year it start Melting !


----------



## ricky641b (Dec 16, 2013)

I was buying some Usb 3g Dongle at one shop.. and he showed me some iBall Dongles and i asked what is difference between this and their was one more of some company , and that guy said iBall has Kareena kapoor as brand ambassdor!.. Me & friend died laughing their and den and afterward we got to know dat guy was very serious about that statement


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 16, 2013)

ricky641b said:


> I was buying some Usb 3g Dongle at one shop.. and he showed me some iBall Dongles and i asked what is difference between this and their was one more of some company , and that guy said iBall has Kareena kapoor as brand ambassdor!.. Me & friend died laughing their and den and afterward we got to know dat guy was very serious about that statement



Wtf!!!  Lol!!! 
Anything can happen in this country!!!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 16, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Wtf!!!  Lol!!!
> Anything can happen in this country!!!



Anything can happen in this Hilarious country!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

ricky641b said:


> I was buying some Usb 3g Dongle at one shop.. and he showed me some iBall Dongles and i asked what is difference between this and their was one more of some company , and that guy said iBall has Kareena kapoor as brand ambassdor!.. Me & friend died laughing their and den and afterward we got to know dat guy was very serious about that statement



It happens only in India!


----------



## vijju6091 (Dec 16, 2013)

ricky641b said:


> I was buying some Usb 3g Dongle at one shop.. and he showed me some iBall Dongles and i asked what is difference between this and their was one more of some company , and that guy said iBall has Kareena kapoor as brand ambassdor!.. Me & friend died laughing their and den and afterward we got to know dat guy was very serious about that statement


Ask shopkeeper does kareena comes home with dongle ???


----------



## $hadow (Dec 16, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Ask shopkeeper does kareena comes home with dongle ???


----------



## Nipun (Dec 16, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> similar to that when US clients would say a Gujju guy named "Hardik" as HardDi*k. .



Why did you add an asterisk to hard disk?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 16, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Why did you add an asterisk to hard disk?



you are still not mature to understand it


----------



## sksundram (Dec 16, 2013)

^^lolwa


----------



## ricky641b (Dec 16, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Ask shopkeeper does kareena comes home with dongle ???



 ..I Just Pray if dat can be possibe!!...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Ask shopkeeper does kareena comes home with dongle ???



the shopkeeper will give a photo of Kareena and say, "itne paise me itna hi milega" (you will get this much only at this price).


----------



## ricky641b (Dec 16, 2013)

Luffy said:


> the shopkeeper will give a photo of Kareena and say, "itne paise me itna hi milega" (you will get this much only at this price).


hahaha....so True!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 17, 2013)

Wow, what a topic. Awesome information. And I was right then, given the external conditions are decent their performance barely degrades.


ankush28 said:


> Here is very good article which will solve most doubts of others too AnandTech | Intel's 45nm Dual-Core E8500: The Best Just Got Better


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 17, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Why did you add an asterisk to hard disk?


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2013)

vijju6091 said:


> Ask shopkeeper does kareena comes home with dongle ???


----------



## Flash (Dec 17, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Why did you add an asterisk to hard disk?






Atleast, they spell the name wrongly. They even name themselves as Dick. Ex: Dick Costello.

Let's imagine this in classroom. "Who's dick here.". A guy stands and say "I am".


----------



## Nipun (Dec 17, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> you are still not mature to understand it



Or maybe sarcasm is not your field.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Or maybe sarcasm is not your field.



It's not my Field.But my First Language


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Dec 17, 2013)

ricky641b said:


> I was buying some Usb 3g Dongle at one shop.. and he showed me some iBall Dongles and i asked what is difference between this and their was one more of some company , and that guy said iBall has Kareena kapoor as brand ambassdor!.. Me & friend died laughing their and den and afterward we got to know dat guy was very serious about that statement




From where do such dumb things come into such people's minds...


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 17, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Why did you add an asterisk to hard disk?



Nipun, the PJ king


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 17, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Why did you add an asterisk to hard disk?



Its my hard d**k , I can add whatever In it that I want. This time I added two asterisks .


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Its my hard d**k , *I can add whatever In it that I want.* This time I added two asterisks .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Its my hard d**k , *I can add whatever In it that I want*. This time I added two asterisks .


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2013)

I was using my nexus 5 in the college and this random guy came and saw my phone and then he asked which phone is that I said nexus 5 from LG. So he said '' kaisa kala sa phone hai Samsung leta toh screen bhi achi hoti aur speed bhi ise fast hoti''
I was like go home dude you are drunk.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 18, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I was using my nexus 5 in the college and this random guy came and saw my phone and then he asked which phone is that I said nexus 5 from LG. So he said '' kaisa kala sa phone hai Samsung leta toh screen bhi achi hoti aur speed bhi ise fast hoti''
> I was like go home dude you are drunk.



Sumsung is now (un)officially the "Dumb's First Choice" brand. Release one more rescaled phone to celebrate this


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Sumsung is now (un)officially the "Dumb's First Choice" brand. Release one more rescaled phone to celebrate this



Samsung has just become a status symbol for many who have little to no knowledge about phones. Still I will say that their phones are not bad coz of it's hardware but built quality is always a problem for me. My s3 is already cracked on 3 places. This nexus device is a well built phone dropped it from about table height and no scratch at all.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Dec 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Sumsung is now (un)officially the "Dumb's First Choice" brand. Release one more rescaled phone to celebrate this



True. Though I own a s3 too  but it was my bad. I should have waited a bit and got nexus 4 instead.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> True. Though I own a s3 too  but it was my bad. I should have waited a bit and got nexus 4 instead.



Dude.. now because everyone says something bad about Samsung, doesnt mean all the phones of samsung are bad.. S3 was one of the coolest of their releases after S2 and Note. The latter releases and non galaxy series are the worst IMO including Note 2 (I own note 2 and my wife has a S3).

I am sure N4 is an awesome phones, but so is S3 with the packed in features from samsung.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Its my hard d**k , I can add whatever In it that I want. This time I added two asterisks .



Haha!


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 18, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I said nexus 5 from LG. So he said '' kaisa kala sa phone hai Samsung leta toh screen bhi achi hoti aur speed bhi ise fast hoti''
> .



Hahahaa. Same thing Happened with my G2. Except kala sa part.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Dec 18, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Dude.. now because everyone says something bad about Samsung, doesnt mean all the phones of samsung are bad.. S3 was one of the coolest of their releases after S2 and Note. The latter releases and non galaxy series are the worst IMO including Note 2 (I own note 2 and my wife has a S3).
> 
> I am sure N4 is an awesome phones, but so is S3 with the packed in features from samsung.



The mobile was/is not bad. But I got this for 33k 
And their crap accessories. Yesterday itself got my phone back from service center after they replaced charging port for 3rd time in 11 months and have to buy a new USB cable too as  accessories warranty ended in 6 months. Not to mention one side of earphone stopped working in 6 months.

I was just comparing it with n4.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> The mobile was/is not bad. But I got this for 33k
> And their crap accessories. Yesterday itself got my phone back from service center after they replaced charging port for 3rd time in 11 months and have to buy a new USB cable too as  accessories warranty ended in 6 months. Not to mention one side of earphone stopped working in 6 months.
> 
> I was just comparing it with n4.



As i said, I have a S3 and has never faced any issue with it so far. I might be lucky though


----------



## deepanshuchg (Dec 18, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> As i said, I have a S3 and has never faced any issue with it so far. I might be lucky though



Or I am the unlucky one


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 18, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Or I am the unlucky one



no comments


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 18, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I was using my nexus 5 in the college and this random guy came and saw my phone and then he asked which phone is that I said nexus 5 from LG. So he said '' kaisa kala sa phone hai Samsung leta toh screen bhi achi hoti aur speed bhi ise fast hoti''
> I was like go home dude you are drunk.


Met a friend after long time , he recently bought Galaxy core.
When He asked about my smartphone , I told him that I lost it ( Atrix 4g).

When I presented my new phone to him , he was like " Abe kya yaaar.. Firse....wahiyat sa phone le lia tune. Last time motorola liya tha , company hi bandd hogayi. Is baar LG liya hain ?? Who even buys LG phones these days ?? 
See my phone , its Galaxy Series , new one from Samsung."

I was like ......damn it..that's enough.!!
Finally , I asked him , can your phone run Windows , Linux , etc ?? 
He was shocked. Didn't said anything. ( I showed him Backtrack running on my phone , and said that I can hack your phone now...Go and F**k your Galaxy core happily now. )

It stopped there. The discussion went in other direction about the exam subject..... "

I got it today , that to fool a fool , you need to become a fool yourself(talk nonsense).O/W you can't win a debate with these idiots.



deepanshuchg said:


> True. Though I own a s3 too  but it was my bad. I should have waited a bit and got nexus 4 instead.



Trust me . Although N4 is superior in one way ( being a little biased here towards LG and Nexus ) , but still it's way more delicate than what your S3 is. Drop a Nexus 4 vertically without case, and I can promise you that it won't survive . Front and Rear glasses will be shattered in millions of pieces with a new pattern on the back glass.
Can't assure you in case of S3.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Atleast, they spell the name wrongly. *They even name themselves as Dick.* Ex: Dick Costello.
> 
> Let's imagine this in classroom. "Who's dick here.". A guy stands and say "I am".


thats like slang for their names
Jim = James
Dick = Richard
so forth


----------



## $hadow (Dec 18, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Met a friend after long time , he recently bought Galaxy core.
> When He asked about my smartphone , I told him that I lost it ( Atrix 4g).
> 
> When I presented my new phone to him , he was like " Abe kya yaaar.. Firse....wahiyat sa phone le lia tune. Last time motorola liya tha , company hi bandd hogayi. Is baar LG liya hain ?? Who even buys LG phones these days ??
> ...



Lol so true looks like I got what I have to say when I bump into such idiot person.  
And yes s3 will survive the fall already dropped mine 2 times.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 18, 2013)

One of my friend bought S3 for 27k 
I was suggesting him to get N5 but no...
He is facing random reboots from second day 

I've tried N5, what a great phone especially the sexy design


----------



## sksundram (Dec 18, 2013)

^^samsung's marketing is paying so well.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 19, 2013)

Honestly I wouldn't buy a samsung product if they bear the same dabba walla look. Looks so effing pathetic. All of them resemble each other.
Sometimes , I have hard time guessing whether its s3 or grand or note or whatsoever......
S2 was a good looking phone but then the designs went crap-way.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> S2 was a good looking phone but then the designs went crap-way.


Wish I could agree more. Really the S2 design was so good, Samsung do know how to crap up a good thing already. Eh!


----------



## deepanshuchg (Dec 19, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Honestly I wouldn't buy a samsung product if they bear the same dabba walla look. Looks so effing pathetic. All of them resemble each other.
> Sometimes , I have hard time guessing whether its s3 or grand or note or whatsoever......


^^ same here. Have done this mistake once.




ankush28 said:


> One of my friend bought S3 for 27k
> I was suggesting him to get N5 but no...
> He is facing random reboots from second day
> 
> I've tried N5, what a great phone especially the sexy design


Sh*t!!
He would have already started regreting. I know how it feel though I realized it after 4-5 months however I didn't faced any random reboots as of now. Using it for 11 months.
And yea n5 is beauty


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 19, 2013)

27k for s3?should have bought note 2.it haz big screens.hehehhe


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> 27k for s3?should have bought note 2.it haz big screens.hehehhe



Absolutely. Bigger screen = better phone for Sansung followers.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 19, 2013)

I was in college today and had my G2 in a hand. A guy came and told which phone is it can i check it out blah blah and i gave it to him. He asked how much i bought it for? I said 38.5k and he was like hahahaha. You wasted money. You couldve bought canvas turbo. It has same specs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 19, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> I was in college today and had my G2 in a hand. A guy came and told which phone is it can i check it out blah blah and i gave it to him. He asked how much i bought it for? I said 38.5k and he was like hahahaha. You wasted money. You couldve bought canvas turbo. It has same specs.



The Golden Rules of Samsh*t followers:

Rule Number 1: phone with bigger screen is always better than the phone with smaller screen.
Rule Number 1: phones with same screen size are equally good.
Rule Number 3: anything other than galaxy, note and grand is crap.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 19, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> I was in college today and had my G2 in a hand. A guy came and told which phone is it can i check it out blah blah and i gave it to him. He asked how much i bought it for? I said 38.5k and he was like hahahaha. You wasted money. You couldve bought canvas turbo. It has same specs.



If I were you , I would have beaten the hell out of that micromax fanboy. It would have been totally worth it. I mean that guy is an epic fail.!!!! Kick him next time you see.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 19, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> I was in college today and had my G2 in a hand. A guy came and told which phone is it can i check it out blah blah and i gave it to him. He asked how much i bought it for? I said 38.5k and he was like hahahaha. You wasted money. You couldve bought canvas turbo. It has same specs.



You forgot to break his teeth


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 19, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> I was in college today and had my G2 in a hand. A guy came and told which phone is it can i check it out blah blah and i gave it to him. He asked how much i bought it for? I said 38.5k and he was like hahahaha. You wasted money. You couldve bought canvas turbo. It has same specs.



1.Steal a canvas turbo.
2.Make said guy bend over
3.Shove the Turbo into his rectum


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1.Steal a canvas turbo.
> 2.Make said guy bend over
> 3.Shove the Turbo into his rectum


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1.Steal a canvas turbo.
> 2.Make said guy bend over
> 3.Shove the Turbo into his rectum



Samsung fanboyz will be dissapointed.... someone might just assume that mmx as samsung... as is the trend.


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1.Steal a canvas turbo.
> 2.Make said guy bend over
> 3.Shove the Turbo into his rectum



*ntx.cz/zdroje/74/meme-like-a-boss.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Dec 19, 2013)

There are times when people ask me is that galaxy grand even though I am holding my s3 so I decided no more Samsung had enough with this.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 19, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> 1.Steal a canvas turbo.
> 2.Make said guy bend over
> 3.Shove the Turbo into his rectum



Hahaha 




ASHISH65 said:


> You forgot to break his teeth






Rishi. said:


> If I were you , I would have beaten the hell out of that micromax fanboy. It would have been totally worth it. I mean that guy is an epic fail.!!!! Kick him next time you see.




Surely. Next time i see him. Btw when i asked him if he knew what chipset canvas turbo had he ran away. These guys are total n00bs.



harshilsharma63 said:


> The Golden Rules of Samsh*t followers:
> 
> Rule Number 1: phone with bigger screen is always better than the phone with smaller screen.
> Rule Number 1: phones with same screen size are equally good.
> Rule Number 3: anything other than galaxy, note and grand is crap.



True that.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow discussion is going Anti-Samsung now...
Lol
Continue...


----------



## sainath (Dec 20, 2013)

Just yesterday I suggest my friend to buy LG Nexus 4 for her budget 24k. Funny thing is that she agreed to buy it. But after going to mobile shop that shopkeeper told her to buy Galaxy Mega and she refused me by saying tula kaay samajhta? In hindi-Tujhe kya samjhta hai?  Samshit's brainless dumb fanboys may be fangirls are increasing.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 20, 2013)

sainath said:


> Just yesterday I suggest my friend to buy LG Nexus 4 for her budget 24k. Funny thing is that she agreed to buy it. But after going to mobile shop that shopkeeper told her to buy Galaxy Mega and she refused me by saying tula kaay samajhta? In hindi-Tujhe kya samjhta hai?  Samshit's brainless dumb fanboys may be fangirls are increasing.



She wanted to buy a phone or a tablet ?? Lol.... bought galaxy mega.... ahaha.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

sainath said:


> Just yesterday I suggest my friend to buy LG Nexus 4 for her budget 24k. Funny thing is that she agreed to buy it. But after going to mobile shop that shopkeeper told her to buy Galaxy Mega and she refused me by saying tula kaay samajhta? In hindi-Tujhe kya samjhta hai?  Samshit's brainless dumb fanboys may be fangirls are increasing.



Samsung chya aaichi ga*d


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

This is not related to technology but is equally dumb:

After a Physics exam:

friend 1: what answer did you get in that "how many electrons per second" question?
friend 2: 4 electrons per second.
me: no, I've verified it twice and it's 1.5 electrons per second.
friend 2: how can you get 0.5 electron. Will half electron enter the space?
me: <attach bat-claw to a flying plane and escape>


----------



## deepanshuchg (Dec 20, 2013)

sainath said:


> Just yesterday I suggest my friend to buy LG Nexus 4 for her budget 24k. Funny thing is that she agreed to buy it. But after going to mobile shop that shopkeeper told her to buy Galaxy Mega and she refused me by saying tula kaay samajhta? In hindi-Tujhe kya samjhta hai?  Samshit's brainless dumb fanboys may be fangirls are increasing.



She'll have to buy a new purse/bag soon as I doubt mega will even fit in her bag


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This is not related to technology but is equally dumb:
> 
> After a Physics exam:
> 
> ...



What was the question?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 20, 2013)

probably some current/charge question from electromagnetism section of 12th/equivalent course.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> What was the question?



I don't remenber the question as this happened in 1st or second sem. (I'm currently at the end of 5th sem.). It was related to radiation and we had to find the incoming rate of electrons for some provided conditions.

After his statement I asked him what would be the rate of incoming electron if 3 electrons arrived in 2 seconds. He was like [IMGG]*www.larryberkelhammer.com/wp-content/images/Sad-dog-face.jpeg[/IMGG]


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I don't remenber the question as this happened in 1st or second sem. (I'm currently at the end of 5th sem.). It was related to radiation and we had to find the incoming rate of electrons for some provided conditions.
> 
> After his statement I asked him what would be the rate of incoming electron if 3 electrons arrived in 2 seconds. He was like [IMGG]*www.larryberkelhammer.com/wp-content/images/Sad-dog-face.jpeg[/IMGG]



He got confused. Probably because he mixed up electrons with charge quantization. Which means he needs to review everything about electronics that he's studied.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Absolutely. Bigger screen = better phone for Sansung followers.



What makes you think so dumb?? Having a bigger screen is a personal choice, I have a note 2 and my wife has a S3. Doesnt mean I have a better phone or I am a Samsung brand ambasaddor. I bought them at launch and I wanted a bigger screen compared to S3 and thats about it. BTW, if you have ever used an amoled screen you will know y will someone stick to the samsung phones inspite of facing a crappy build quality. 

I am not talking in comparison to any other models out there other than samsung craps.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 20, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> What makes you think so dumb?? Having a bigger screen is a personal choice, I have a note 2 and my wife has a S3. Doesnt mean I have a better phone or I am a Samsung brand ambasaddor. I bought them at launch and I wanted a bigger screen compared to S3 and thats about it. BTW, if you have ever used an amoled screen you will know y will someone stick to the samsung phones inspite of facing a crappy build quality.
> 
> I am not talking in comparison to any other models out there other than samsung craps.



You are not a Samsung follower and you wanted bigger screen for some reason. For Samsung followers, it's mostly bigger the better.
Getting phone with bigger screen doesn't make you a samsung follower but getting a samsung phone makes you go in that direction.

I think you misunderstood me.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

sainath said:


> Just yesterday I suggest my friend to buy LG Nexus 4 for her budget 24k. Funny thing is that she agreed to buy it. But after going to mobile shop that shopkeeper told her to buy Galaxy Mega and she refused me by saying tula kaay samajhta? In hindi-Tujhe kya samjhta hai?  Samshit's brainless dumb fanboys may be fangirls are increasing.



Typical Indian attitude

"You know more than shopkeeper?"


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Typical Indian attitude
> 
> "You know more than shopkeeper?"



Shopkipar=GOD!!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 20, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> You are not a Samsung follower and you wanted bigger screen for some reason. For Samsung followers, it's mostly bigger the better.
> Getting phone with bigger screen doesn't make you a samsung follower* but getting a samsung phone makes you go in that direction*.
> 
> I think you misunderstood me.



Again, I think its not right to say getting a samsung mobile makes you a samsung follower. In my case, as I said already, I bought S3 on launch and the risk paid off as I had no issues with it till date. (May be I am lucky). But the fact remains intact that S3 when launched was ruling the markets before HTC one surfaced and shared the market thereafter. But in case of a N2 purchase, I had no choice of a phablet other than Note2 and so had to pick it up. Having said all this, I am not a samsung fanboy and has never really appreciated certain bloatwares like samsung chat on samsung devices but I do appreciate certain goodies they pack in. I understand their strategy to cut down weight by using plastic body but i do not appreciate the cheap looking build.

Also for the understanding of people who thought S2 was a better design compared to the now design of Samsung, they had to change the design after the cheap lawsuit by Apple on the design and I think this design is gonna continue another decade.. No respite


----------



## sainath (Dec 20, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> She wanted to buy a phone or a tablet ?? Lol.... bought galaxy mega.... ahaha.


She wanted to buy a phone. She thinks that mega's big screen will give her better performance and better value for money. lol 



ASHISH65 said:


> Samsung chya aaichi ga*d


Hehe.. Same thing in my mind. 



deepanshuchg said:


> She'll have to buy a new purse/soon as I doubt mega will even fit in her bag


Yes for show off.


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2013)

Girls always love bigggger.. . .. 


Spoiler



mobiles


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 20, 2013)

gearbox said:


> girls always love bigggger.. . ..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


ftfy


----------



## Flash (Dec 20, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> ftfy





Spoiler



2.5 or 3.5??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 20, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5 or 3.5??





Spoiler



5.25 or 8.0


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 22, 2013)

"All Dual-sim androids are slow, because RAM will divide into two part"
"I always buy samsung because it has best resell value"
"S2 is best in 10k range, note 2 in 25k range"
"Motorola was bankrupt and owned by Google now"
"So what if Android is being developed by Google, google has bought android, PAISA THI TOH HU RELIANCE PAN KHARIDI LAU"(translate : I can even buy reliance if i have money)

ME: *imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/800x800q80/545/yg9c.jpg


----------



## deepanshuchg (Dec 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> "All Dual-sim androids are slow, because RAM will divide into two part"
> "I always buy samsung because it has best resell value"
> "S2 is best in 10k range, note 2 in 25k range"
> "Motorola was bankrupt and owned by Google now"
> ...



The first one is the best   : D


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 22, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> "All Dual-sim androids are slow, because RAM will divide into two part"
> "I always buy samsung because it has best resell value"
> "S2 is best in 10k range, note 2 in 25k range"
> "Motorola was bankrupt and owned by Google now"
> ...





Pic is really .....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

Motorola DID go bankrupt and IS owned by Google.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Motorola DID go bankrupt and IS owned by Google.



yup its true
But I forgot to mention why he spoke this sentence 
He has 15k in hand, S3 was out of budget so he was looking buy S2
So I suggested MOTO G...
and their bullshit started that google owns moto, moto is crap(someone added that google also owns OS that your phone using now) 
the best; part all this conversation was in DESI GUJARATI accent


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 23, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> yup its true
> But I forgot to mention why he spoke this sentence
> He has 15k in hand, S3 was out of budget so he was looking buy S2
> So I suggested MOTO G...
> ...


Goggal.... . I know how hilarious it would have been .


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Goggal.... . I know how hilarious it would have been .



Yeah, those guys are damn funny. We have a Gujrati sir in the Internet lab, he pronounces five as pheb


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 24, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yeah, those guys are damn funny. We have a Gujrati sir in the Internet lab, he pronounces five as pheb



And I lived my entire 6years in Gujarat. Class 7-12.!!!! In beginning I had been punished a lot for making fun of them.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

Check out this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/180271-tip-trick-unlock-move-your-taskbar-win-7-a.html

 ^ 99999999999999999999999 ^ 99999999999999999999999999999999 ^ 999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Check out this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/180271-tip-trick-unlock-move-your-taskbar-win-7-a.html
> 
> ^ 99999999999999999999999 ^ 99999999999999999999999999999999 ^ 999999999999999999999999999999999





"muje tu yeh pata hi nahi tha"


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

that thread got deleted


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> that thread got deleted



Yeah... Just in time too...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Another - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...shopping-different-gadgets-online-stores.html


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Another - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...shopping-different-gadgets-online-stores.html



 



powerhoney said:


> Yeah... Just in time too...



yup. a nice decision else we would have seen the festival of smilies


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

today is the spam night


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thread deleted


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

damn this one was fast


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

mods are not gonna give an opportunity to laugh


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

Damn, fast mods. Act within minutes of reporting  Next time I encounter such a thread, I'll save it and upload here


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 27, 2013)

damnit i missed that thread  What was in it?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> damnit i missed that thread  What was in it?



One of the guy was teaching us - How to Move Taskbar to right


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> One of the guy was teaching us - How to Move Taskbar to right



That too in technology news section


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

^^ that too with the help of a video.


----------



## sling-shot (Dec 27, 2013)

It was probably 'news' to him


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

They are Banned


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 27, 2013)

If anyone missed the action just copy paste the deleted thread url after this and press enter


> *webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> If anyone missed the action just copy paste the deleted thread url after this and press enter



Thx for the laugh

The online shopping thread op looks like a school kid try to write an essay about online shopping


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> The online shopping thread op looks like a school kid try to write an essay about online shopping


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> Thx for the laugh
> 
> The online shopping thread op looks like a school kid try to write an essay about online shopping



essay?? it was just 3 lines if i could remember


----------



## amjath (Dec 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> essay?? it was just 3 lines if i could remember



trying to write


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

See this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/180052-coolermaster-hyper-103-cpu-cooler.html

Copy paste from here -  Hyper 103 - Cooler Master


Is this a Review


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> See this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/180052-coolermaster-hyper-103-cpu-cooler.html
> 
> Copy paste from here -  Hyper 103 - Cooler Master
> 
> ...



just a preview lol


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> See this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/180052-coolermaster-hyper-103-cpu-cooler.html
> 
> Copy paste from here -  Hyper 103 - Cooler Master
> 
> ...




*Note: Photos may slightly differ from the final product.*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> just a preview lol





powerhoney said:


> *Note: Photos may slightly differ from the final product.*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> See this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/180052-coolermaster-hyper-103-cpu-cooler.html
> 
> Copy paste from here -  Hyper 103 - Cooler Master
> 
> ...





Bavusani is the bread and butter of this thread


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> See this - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/180052-coolermaster-hyper-103-cpu-cooler.html
> 
> Copy paste from here -  Hyper 103 - Cooler Master
> 
> ...



Rofl rofl :')


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 27, 2013)

well those 2 photos are different......(atleast)


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 27, 2013)

^^ but whole text is word to word same


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

did gta0gagan get banned?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> did gta0gagan get banned?



Nope...


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2013)

Am not sure, whether he is really trolling or serious. 

_Note:
1. He refers to the one, who posted video tutorial for moving taskbar to right.
2. He may also refers to the one, who shared his enlightened insights on online shopping._


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> did gta0gagan get banned?



actually nothing came into my mind as to what to write there so i thought lets have some fun and write banned........



Gearbox said:


> Am not sure, whether he is really trolling or serious.
> 
> _Note:
> 1. He refers to the one, who posted video tutorial for moving taskbar to right.
> 2. He may also refers to the one, who shared his enlightened insights on online shopping._



even i wanted to see that thread unfortunately mods were too fast.......


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> actually nothing came into my mind as to what to write there so i thought lets have some fun and write banned........
> 
> 
> 
> even i wanted to see that thread unfortunately mods were too fast.......



Hey, I thought that writing Banned there wasn't allowed...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> actually nothing came into my mind as to what to write there so i thought lets have some fun and write banned........



You will get ban..if you write that..i think it is against the forum


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> actually nothing came into my mind as to what to write there so i thought lets have some fun and write banned........
> 
> 
> 
> even i wanted to see that thread unfortunately mods were too fast.......



Copy the link for those threads from the last page and use Google cache to view the pages. It worth it


----------



## Flash (Dec 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> actually nothing came into my mind as to what to write there so i thought lets have some fun and write banned........
> 
> 
> 
> even i wanted to see that thread unfortunately mods were too fast.......


Google cache ftw


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

Common Indian "noob to internet" behavior
*in a forum/messageboard*
Dear sir blah blhaabalabaalbalblabalab(Dear Sir? wtf  )
Hi Frndz blha blah blah(Frndz? Hum kya tere eschool ke langoti yaar hai kya bey?   )
Using your real name in your username


----------



## amjath (Dec 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Common Indian "noob to internet" behavior
> *in a forum/messageboard*
> Dear sir blah blhaabalabaalbalblabalab(Dear Sir? wtf  )
> Hi Frndz blha blah blah(Frndz? Hum kya tere eschool ke langoti yaar hai kya bey?   )
> Using your real name in your username



*guilty* is using real username is noob thing :what:


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Common Indian "noob to internet" behavior
> *in a forum/messageboard*
> Dear sir blah blhaabalabaalbalblabalab(Dear Sir? wtf  )
> Hi Frndz blha blah blah(Frndz? Hum kya tere eschool ke langoti yaar hai kya bey?   )
> *Using your real name in your username *



He he... Care to look who started this thread!!!


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Using your real name in your username





Spoiler



*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif*v2.ttwp.org/Smileys/aaron/trollface.gif


Njoy


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Common Indian "noob to internet" behavior
> *in a forum/messageboard*
> Dear sir blah blhaabalabaalbalblabalab(Dear Sir? wtf  )
> Hi Frndz blha blah blah(Frndz? Hum kya tere eschool ke langoti yaar hai kya bey?   )
> Using your real name in your username



Tu kya chatha he *Shawn *​d....? sab ek doosre ke respect karna chod de ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Tu kya chatha he *Shawn *​d....? sab ek doosre ke respect karna chod de ?



Dont you find "Dear sir" "Hi frndz" in a forum odd?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2013)

How is using real name in forums dumb?


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 28, 2013)

It was the forum etiquette to use real names.then came the ''privacy'' thing



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dont you find "Dear sir" "Hi frndz" in a forum odd?


Dear Sir:
Indian culture?It is a common behaviour to designate 'Sir' to the one who knows more/better than the O.P.Also maybe calling "Sir" will fetch you a quick answer?

Hi Frrndzzz:
Mostly newbies/teenage kids coming out of social networking sites?/IMs


You are right,both are naive/odd,but nothing to get serious about


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> How is using real name in forums dumb?



It was Troll 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dont you find "Dear sir" "Hi frndz" in a forum odd?




Like ico says -  Indian culture is to blame


----------



## srkmish (Dec 28, 2013)

Macrumors me mai kabi bi "hi frnds" ni bolta cuz maximum waha gore hai. Ye forums me to sab apne desi log hi hai. "Hi frndz" bolna me kya problem hai.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> *Also maybe calling "Sir" will fetch you a quick answer?*


----------



## Nipun (Dec 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Using your real name in your username


 
Of all your stupid posts, this is the dumbest. Are you competing with Kapil Sibbal?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2013)

Use a name which is easy to read , write and mention. Doesn't matter whether you opt for your nick ,cat's name , or your favorite manga character. 
It's not dumb. :

And to address someone on internet it's best if you type his username correctly . You can use your language skills to show him respect , by writing in polite manner.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

^^
+1 to that...


Though, on a lighter note, am sure you won't mind being called "Rishi" instead of "Rishi." !!!


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> ^^
> +1 to that...
> 
> 
> Though, on a lighter note, am sure you won't mind being called "Rishi" instead of "Rishi." !!!


Someone took "Rishi" , so I had to use the near invisible "." .


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Use a name which is easy to read , write and mention. Doesn't matter whether you opt for your nick ,cat's name , or your favorite manga character.
> *It's not dumb*. :
> 
> And to address someone on internet it's best if you type his username correctly . You can use your language skills to show him respect , by writing in polite manner.



to kisne bola its dumb 
I find it very peculiar,Most Indians seem to do this
In case you didn't notice,like ever


> Commander*Shawn*zer


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2013)

I thought the thread was about posting dumbest things ever heard....


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Hey, I thought that writing Banned there wasn't allowed...





ASHISH65 said:


> You will get ban..if you write that..i think it is against the forum



thnx i didn't knew that its strange i didn't got banned.........



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Common Indian "noob to internet" behavior
> *in a forum/messageboard*
> Dear sir blah blhaabalabaalbalblabalab(Dear Sir? wtf  )
> Hi Frndz blha blah blah(Frndz? Hum kya tere eschool ke langoti yaar hai kya bey?   )
> Using your real name in your username


hmm i m also guilty of using real name then........


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I thought the thread was about posting dumbest things ever heard....



but people also post comical things here.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Like ico says -  Indian culture is to blame


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 29, 2013)

threadlock in 3..2...


----------



## quagmire (Dec 29, 2013)

Nexus 7 is made Samsung : iAccy GNX001 Anti-Glare Screen Guard for Samsung Google Nexus 7 - iAccy: Flipkart.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Nexus 7 is made Samsung : iAccy GNX001 Anti-Glare Screen Guard for *Samsung Google Nexus 7 *- iAccy: Flipkart.com



 for Flipkart not removing the product for being a possible fake.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

See this:This guy says that he has coded/ported GTA 5 from Console to Pc and playing gta 5 on laptop 

and see the left side


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2013)

^^ 

once I saw a guy posting

IPA to APK converter tool (with a screenshot of the tool)
he claimed even IPA games can be converted within seconds to APK



Spoiler



public ko chu*** samaj rakha hain


----------



## srkmish (Dec 29, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^
> 
> once I saw a guy posting
> 
> ...



How awesome would that be if there was an exe to ipa/apk converter. I could convert and play Ashes cricket 09 on my tab/mobile


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> See this:This guy says that he has coded/ported GTA 5 from Console to Pc and playing gta 5 on laptop
> 
> and see the left side



Iska address do mujhe iska mudder karta hu main
seriously wtf....?


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> See this:This guy says that he has coded/ported GTA 5 from Console to Pc and playing gta 5 on laptop
> 
> and see the left side



 when did R* release it for PC?? or is he a beta tester?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> when did R* release it for PC??



just a rumors -    *crossmap.christianpost.com/news/gt...urces-reveal-a-possible-february-release-8054



flyingcow said:


> is he a beta tester?



 have you seen that video?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

"4K HD Resolution is 4 times the current Full HD resolution of 1080p"


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> when did R* release it for PC?? or is he a beta tester?


Yes he tests his own piss:/


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> "4K HD Resolution is 4 times the current Full HD resolution of 1080p"



Number of pixel in UHD = 4 x the number of pixels in FHD
Its true


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2013)

trolled...lol ^


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> "4K HD Resolution is 4 times the current Full HD resolution of 1080p"



 

Do some research before you post  (Dil pe mat lena )

Ultra HD and 4K TV: Everything you need to know | News | TechRadar


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> "4K HD Resolution is 4 times the current Full HD resolution of 1080p"



eh eh eh...        
*www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/small/1007/when-godzilla-facepalms-godzilla-facepalm-epic-fail-demotivational-poster-1279436527.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> Number of pixel in UHD = 4 x the number of pixels in FHD
> Its true





Rishi. said:


> trolled...lol ^





ASHISH65 said:


> Do some research before you post  (Dil pe mat lena )
> 
> Ultra HD and 4K TV: Everything you need to know | News | TechRadar





Rishi. said:


> eh eh eh...
> *www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/small/1007/when-godzilla-facepalms-godzilla-facepalm-epic-fail-demotivational-poster-1279436527.jpg



  
My bad.
I used to think 4k = 4 x 1080p  wtf? 
Never thought the number of pixels are 4 times more


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 29, 2013)

number of pixels in 1080p FHD=2,073,600 multiplied by 4 gives 8294400pixels=same pixels as in 2160p
number of pixels in 4K=9,437,184 divided 4 gives 2,359,296pixels=same pixels as in 2K HD.
im confused
ps:i used this chart:List of common resolutions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## amjath (Dec 29, 2013)

What happened to commander these days


----------



## snap (Dec 29, 2013)

his trolling juice is finishing


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2013)

old age is taking its toll , probably.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> number of pixels in 1080p FHD=2,073,600 multiplied by 4 gives 8294400pixels=same pixels as in 2160p
> number of pixels in 4K=9,437,184 divided 4 gives 2,359,296pixels=same pixels as in 2K HD.
> im confused
> ps:i used this chart:List of common resolutions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



there is a difference between p and k.

2160p is roughly 4k  and 2k HD is roughly 1080p .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> old age is taking its toll , probably.


i never knew he was old thinking he was onl in his teens........


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> number of pixels in 1080p FHD=2,073,600 multiplied by 4 gives 8294400pixels=same pixels as in 2160p
> number of pixels in 4K=9,437,184 divided 4 gives 2,359,296pixels=same pixels as in 2K HD.
> im confused
> ps:i used this chart:List of common resolutions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



1080p = 1920x1080 = 20,73,600 pixels
4K UHD(2160p) = 3840×2160 = 82,94,400 pixels
So 1080p*4 = 20,73,600*4 = 82,94,400 pixels
Got it? 2160p itself is UHD


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 30, 2013)

not related to technology but, once i was waiting in a dhaba for my order. then came a overly styled guy wearing fake gucci goggles and ordered Boneless Tandoori Chicken 
he got charged for boneless chicken chilly without the chilly, onions or sauce


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 30, 2013)

"Phone ho to samsung jaisa, Laptop ho to Dell jaisa"
Common in India


----------



## Gollum (Dec 30, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> "Phone ho to samsung jaisa, Laptop ho to Dell jaisa"
> Common in India



dont know about phone but notebook, HP


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i never knew he was old thinking he was onl in his teens........



he's still a kid in his teens


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> "4K HD Resolution is 4 times the current Full HD resolution of 1080p"




*i.imgur.com/SJB56Cg.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

Bavusani is active again. Expectations are high this time.


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 30, 2013)

People start laughing when they see my g2. They say it's 38k wasted. Freaking annoys me so much.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Bavusani is active again. Expectations are high this time.



What for?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> People start laughing when they see my g2. They say it's 38k wasted. Freaking annoys me so much.



Break their teeth


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Break their teeth



I hope the same does not happen to everybody here.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> I hope the same does not happen to everybody here.





what ??


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

Luffy said:


> A friend of mine wanted to but new laptop so i went to the shop with him yesterday. Friend was leaving town today and wanted to buy the laptop ASAP.
> 
> Friend: Laptop lena tha 35k tak ka (wanted a laptop for 35k).
> Salesguy (SG): We have Dell inspiron 15. Dell is the best company. the laptop has core i3 3rd gen, 4 gb ram, 1 gb graphics card.
> ...



Somebody tell about shopclues.com where they sell Windows OS for less than 1k.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> People start laughing when they see my g2. They say it's 38k wasted. Freaking annoys me so much.


don't give a f**k about their laugh. G2 is a dayum good phone & haters gonna hate. ( coming from an Optimus G user.)


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> don't give a f**k about their laugh. G2 is a dayum good phone & haters gonna hate. ( coming from an Optimus G user.)



You are talking about LG Optimus G?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> You are talking about LG Optimus G?


Both G and G2.
PS Mine has Ext SD Support.(AT&T version).

Only downside to LG phones is lack of huge community and Devs.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> What for?



For providing content for this thread.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For providing content for this thread.



You mean in other words "masala" for discussion.Thanks harshil.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For providing content for this thread.



Lol lol


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For providing content for this thread.



arrow straight into the heart


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 30, 2013)

bavusani said:


> You mean in other words "masala" for discussion.Thanks harshil.



No. No _masala_, no discussion, no humiliation, nothing personal . Just plain humor. That's what this thread is about. Even my posts have been mentioned here several times


----------



## Nipun (Dec 30, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> People start laughing when they see my g2. They say it's 38k wasted. Freaking annoys me so much.



Same case here.
I had purchased Optimus One around 2 years ago, everyone was saying "Why LG?", "Abe 10k ka LG kyo le lia?" "waste karne ko itna paisa h to mujhe de deta" . It still works, accept for a fault in touch which got bad due to a road accident. Has ROMs which are not available for my Xperia L either(well, L hardly has any!).

Same was the response when I had purchased Xperia L. "Bhai grand! Bhai badi screen! Mera grand tere Sony se better h."
My response is usually, "3k extra for a big screen? Subway surfers chalaio.. "(It lags like hell). Now I just try to ignore them.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Only downside to LG phones is lack of huge community and Devs.



This was not the case with O1.


----------



## Nipun (Dec 30, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> For providing content for this thread.





bavusani said:


> You mean in other words "masala" for discussion.Thanks harshil.


I'm sure no one meant to offend you, in case you're offended.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

Nipun said:


> This was not the case with O1.



Some are legendary


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

People don't BS with me about my LGOG when they see me *using* it. Some are shocked to see when it boots up.!! 

Some even say :" yaar us ka piece hain. Ye high tech toh hoga hi . "  .


----------



## .jRay. (Dec 30, 2013)

It's like they don't even think before talking. Samshit fanboys..


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 30, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Same case here.
> I had purchased Optimus One around 2 years ago, everyone was saying "Why LG?", "Abe 10k ka LG kyo le lia?" "waste karne ko itna paisa h to mujhe de deta" . It still works, accept for a fault in touch which got bad due to a road accident. Has ROMs which are not available for my Xperia L either(well, L hardly has any!).
> 
> Same was the response when I had purchased Xperia L. "Bhai grand! Bhai badi screen! Mera grand tere Sony se better h."
> My response is usually, "3k extra for a big screen? Subway surfers chalaio.. "(It lags like hell). Now I just try to ignore them.



accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept
 accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept 
 accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 30, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Same case here.
> I had purchased Optimus One around 2 years ago, everyone was saying "Why LG?", "Abe 10k ka LG kyo le lia?" "waste karne ko itna paisa h to mujhe de deta" . It still works, *accept *for a fault in touch which got bad due to a road accident. Has ROMs which are not available for my Xperia L either(well, L hardly has any!).
> 
> Same was the response when I had purchased Xperia L. "Bhai grand! Bhai badi screen! Mera grand tere Sony se better h."
> My response is usually, "3k extra for a big screen? Subway surfers chalaio.. "(It lags like hell). Now I just try to ignore them.



*Except


----------



## snap (Dec 30, 2013)

i don't know if the grammar nazi did that on purpose or not


----------



## sksundram (Dec 30, 2013)

Give an Olympic medal to Nazi plz


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like we don't need to find input from other sources for this thread. The thread itself is turning in to a thread where dumbest things are being posted recently , un-intentionally .


----------



## Nipun (Dec 30, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept
> accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept
> accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept accept





CommanderShawnzer said:


> *Except





snap said:


> i don't know if the grammar nazi did that on purpose or not



:shocked: :shocked:
What is happening to me?! ;_;


----------



## snap (Dec 30, 2013)

this will be the totem of your failure in life... screenshot for further purposes


----------



## Nipun (Dec 31, 2013)

snap said:


> this will be the totem of your failure in life... screenshot for further purposes



Reminds me of what my father always says, "Zindagi me jitne bhi ache kaam kar lo, dunia aapki ek galti ka intezaar kar rhi h. Chhoti si galti taki wo aapko khatm kar de". ;_;


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Reminds me of what my father always says, "Zindagi me jitne bhi ache kaam kar lo, dunia aapki ek galti ka intezaar kar rhi h. Chhoti si galti taki wo aapko khatm kar de". ;_;



Your father is right


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2013)

Since I leave my phone to charge overnight,I was telling this to my friend
Friend:I dont overcharge,Phone will spoil
Iphone Friend:For me no problem,If I overcharge-the charge goes to an extra battery inside the phone.
Me:Theres nothing like that in An iphone.
While rest all belived it. 
And that friend(who belived it) goes and tells others in SHAN,Iphone ko chaarge karne see na extra backup me jaata hai
Me:WTF is wrong with these retards


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Since I leave my phone to charge overnight,I was telling this to my friend
> Friend:I dont overcharge,Phone will spoil
> Iphone Friend:For me no problem,If I overcharge-the charge goes to an extra battery inside the phone.
> Me:Theres nothing like that in An iphone.
> ...



And what if the secondary gets completely charged? Will the extra power go to a tertiary battery or will it be stored in in-build memory as "extra_power.pow"?


----------



## theserpent (Dec 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> And what if the secondary gets completely charged? Will the extra power go to a tertiary battery or will it be stored in in-build memory as "extra_power.pow"?



Hahah... Iphone noobs,what ever they say..newbs belive them


----------



## mitraark (Dec 31, 2013)

Nipun said:


> Same case here.
> I had purchased Optimus One around 2 years ago, everyone was saying "Why LG?", "Abe 10k ka LG kyo le lia?" "waste karne ko itna paisa h to mujhe de deta" . It still works, accept for a fault in touch which got bad due to a road accident. Has ROMs which are not available for my Xperia L either(well, L hardly has any!).
> 
> Same was the response when I had purchased Xperia L. "Bhai grand! Bhai badi screen! Mera grand tere Sony se better h."
> My response is usually, "3k extra for a big screen? Subway surfers chalaio.. "(It lags like hell). Now I just try to ignore them.



Same here with mu LG Optimus L9. Even with its COns, i feel like its the best phone i could have bought at that price. Whenever people say things like "Abe why LG? LG lags, LG hangs, LG slow," I just go with them and say in a sad face, "Yaa"


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

Many a times elders say this thing: "beta computer band kar de, usee bhi rest chaiye" (translation: child, turn the computer off, even he needs rest).


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Many a times elders say this thing: "beta computer band kar de, usee bhi rest chaiye" (translation: child, turn the computer off, even he needs rest).



Nothing wrong in it. They are being sarcastic and wanted you to stop spending your life on computer alone


----------



## Gollum (Dec 31, 2013)

computers are made to stay on all the time


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 31, 2013)

Gollum said:


> computers are made to stay on all the time



Unlike the PhailStation 4


----------



## Gollum (Dec 31, 2013)

or 3 but i have left it on for 24hours on a stretch to download a game.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 31, 2013)

Friend 1: I am going to buy a new Laptop.
Friend 2: Whatever the model is, don't. Buy amd laptop.
Me : Why?  
Friend 2: Don't you know amd overheats a lot.
Me:  :what: That's not true buddy, Who said so?
F2: I own amd laptop, it overheats when I play games. Also amd is only suitable to cold regions like USA. But in India only Intel is suitable.

(guy owns a 2006 laptop and expects latest AAA titles to work fluently)
F1: Yeah I'm going to buy Intel laptop only.
Me:


----------



## Akira (Dec 31, 2013)

This was back in class 10th...Our CS teacher once quipped in the practical Lab: If you reprogram the time in the CPU, and set it a month backwards, your HD will have all the data you had back then, even the content you have deleted!!! 

I actually burst out laughing. He told me to get out. I happily did  It's better to stand in the corridor than to listen to a guy confused between time and System Restore.

Worst Comp teacher ever. He knew one thing about computers, and that was how to hide files and set passwords on zip files. He would drag about the same all day...and every 5 mins, he would snap out his new HTC phone to 'check the time'. Smartphones were still rather expensive those days...it was actually stolen 2 months later


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

^


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 31, 2013)

A bit non tech but its funny and dumb at the same time. When I was a small kid I thought the balls were the kidneys.  .


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 31, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> A bit non tech but its funny and dumb at the same time. When I was a small kid I thought the balls were the kidneys.  .


 you mean eyeballs?? 



Akira said:


> This was back in class 10th...Our CS teacher once quipped in the practical Lab: If you reprogram the time in the CPU, and set it a month backwards, your HD will have all the data you had back then, even the content you have deleted!!!
> 
> I actually burst out laughing. He told me to get out. I happily did  It's better to stand in the corridor than to listen to a guy confused between time and System Restore.
> 
> Worst Comp teacher ever. He knew one thing about computers, and that was how to hide files and set passwords on zip files. He would drag about the same all day...and every 5 mins, he would snap out his new HTC phone to 'check the time'. Smartphones were still rather expensive those days...it was actually stolen 2 months later



lol 
and btw why the winkie?? you stole it?


----------



## Akira (Dec 31, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> lol
> and btw why the winkie?? you stole it?



Nah, but I have a good idea who did. Mr.HTC was mad as hell


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 31, 2013)

Akira said:


> This was back in class 10th...Our CS teacher once quipped in the practical Lab: If you reprogram the time in the CPU, and set it a month backwards, your HD will have all the data you had back then, even the content you have deleted!!!
> 
> I actually burst out laughing. He told me to get out. I happily did  It's better to stand in the corridor than to listen to a guy confused between time and System Restore.
> 
> Worst Comp teacher ever. He knew one thing about computers, and that was how to hide files and set passwords on zip files. He would drag about the same all day...and every 5 mins, he would snap out his new HTC phone to 'check the time'. Smartphones were still rather expensive those days...it was actually stolen 2 months later


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2013)

Akira said:


> This was back in class 10th...Our CS teacher once quipped in the practical Lab: If you reprogram the time in the CPU, and set it a month backwards, your HD will have all the data you had back then, even the content you have deleted!!!
> 
> I actually burst out laughing. He told me to get out. I happily did  It's better to stand in the corridor than to listen to a guy confused between time and System Restore.



Unless he's a time traveler.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2013)

Akira said:


> This was back in class 10th...Our CS teacher once quipped in the practical Lab: If you reprogram the time in the CPU, and set it a month backwards, your HD will have all the data you had back then, even the content you have deleted!!!
> 
> I actually burst out laughing. He told me to get out. I happily did  It's better to stand in the corridor than to listen to a guy confused between time and System Restore.
> 
> Worst Comp teacher ever. He knew one thing about computers, and that was how to hide files and set passwords on zip files. He would drag about the same all day...and every 5 mins, he would snap out his new HTC phone to 'check the time'. Smartphones were still rather expensive those days...it was actually stolen 2 months later


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> you mean eyeballs??
> lol
> and btw why the winkie?? you stole it?





Not dumb but funny:
Dad wanted to buy a new tablet, so got a Samsung Note 10.1(I guess) for 3 days to test. Before returning, I saved some notes with S-pen like "I think Sony is better than Samsung." 

One of such notes is this:
*fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1512004_751591534869755_265462701_o.jpg

On the other hand, though, the device was very good. It lagged a micro-bit but was smooth and good otherwise.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 1, 2014)

:Lol:


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

i bought micromax doodle 2.............

needed the big screen any cons of it??


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i bought micromax doodle 2.............
> 
> needed the big screen any cons of it??



It is chinese fone.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> It is chinese fone.



but mmx is indian company right??


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> It is chinese fone.





gta0gagan said:


> but mmx is indian company right??



Micromax is an Indian company but the phones are manufactured in China and imported from there. But then, even iPhones are made in China. Micromax had decided to start assembling the phones in India and then export to Russia, Dubai and Hong Kong. Great move!

Micromax has many issues. While most face issues with microphone and speakers, some have even faced defective screens(and then service center's trips for 2 months). Consider yourself lucky if you don't face these issues. Other than this, just enjoy the phone and be happy that you contributed to growth of Indian economy.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 1, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Micromax is an Indian company but the phones are manufactured in China and imported from there. But then, even iPhones are made in China. Micromax had decided to start assembling the phones in India and then export to Russia, Dubai and Hong Kong. Great move!
> 
> Micromax has many issues. While most face issues with microphone and speakers, some have even faced defective screens(and then service center's trips for 2 months). Consider yourself lucky if you don't face these issues. Other than this, just enjoy the phone and be happy that you contributed to growth of Indian economy.



And the growth of chinese economy. 

Well my phone ain't built in china. FTW!!!! Koreans.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> And the growth of chinese economy.



That would have grown no matter which phone he would have opted for, other than the Korea-manufactured ones. Contributing to Chinese economy by Indian company-route is better than contributing to Chinese economy by Japanese/American/whatever-company-route.

PS: Which phone are you using? Are you sure it's _manufactured_ in Korea and not just the company is originated from Korea?


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 1, 2014)

Nipun said:


> That would have grown no matter which phone he would have opted for, other than the Korea-manufactured ones. Contributing to Chinese economy by Indian company-route is better than contributing to Chinese economy by Japanese/American/whatever-company-route.
> 
> PS: Which phone are you using? Are you sure it's _manufactured_ in Korea and not just the company is originated from Korea?



Manufactured in Korea.!!!! 
Mine ain't chinese !!!" Ehehe .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

Nipun said:


> Micromax is an Indian company but the phones are manufactured in China and imported from there. But then, even iPhones are made in China. Micromax had decided to start assembling the phones in India and then export to Russia, Dubai and Hong Kong. Great move!
> 
> Micromax has many issues. While most face issues with microphone and speakers, some have even faced defective screens(and then service center's trips for 2 months). Consider yourself lucky if you don't face these issues. Other than this, just enjoy the phone and be happy that you contributed to growth of Indian economy.



lol after purchase tats all i can do now.........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> *i bought micromax* doodle 2.............
> 
> needed the big screen any cons of it??


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i bought micromax doodle 2.............
> 
> needed the big screen any cons of it??



congo, but why have you posted it in dumbest thinf youve ever heard about tech


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i bought micromax doodle 2.............



You confessed it 
Dumbest thing


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 1, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> You confessed? it
> Dumbest thing



can't help it had very high budget constraints............


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 1, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> You confessed? it
> Dumbest thing



i agree.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 1, 2014)

Stop laughing and making fun of him. He clearly mentioned he had budget constraints(who doesn't?!) and needed a big screen.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 1, 2014)

When i was kinda new to the forum
"OMG OMG OMG Micromax Funbook tablet is only for 6.5k   "
strange to see how times have changed


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 1, 2014)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> When i was kinda new to the forum
> "OMG OMG OMG Micromax Funbook tablet is only for 6.5k   "
> strange to see how times have changed


Yeah that tenida review was a super hit,that's how micromax's business boomed in India


----------



## srkmish (Jan 1, 2014)

Stop bashing micromax. I used Micromax canvas HD today and the screen was brilliant. Loved playing subway surfers on it. The touch was smooth too


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2014)

srkmish said:


> Stop bashing micromax. I used Micromax canvas HD today and the screen was brilliant. Loved playing subway surfers on it. The touch was smooth too



 It just has some reliability issues. Other than that, for the price being paid, it's quite good. Except for the Samsung-inspired design. They even copied Samsung's ads!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 2, 2014)

Nipun said:


> It just has some reliability issues. Other than that, for the price being paid, it's quite good. Except for the Samsung-inspired design. They even copied Samsung's ads!



I think its for the better.. Samsung should watch those design copy and the ad's and should change thier ways now. Its too boring to have a sammy mobile now.. All of them have the same boring/overly used design.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2014)

Check post #2 and 3 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/180452-buying-2tb-portable-hard-drive-suggestions.html


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Check post #2 and 3
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/180452-buying-2tb-portable-hard-drive-suggestions.html


----------



## snap (Jan 2, 2014)

^^
to quote harshil "are you buying brand or product"


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Check post #2 and 3
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/180452-buying-2tb-portable-hard-drive-suggestions.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 2, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^ to quote harshil "are you buying brand or product"


  LOL, well said!


----------



## Nipun (Jan 2, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I think its for the better.. Samsung should watch those design copy and the ad's and should change thier ways now. Its too boring to have a sammy mobile now.. All of them have the same boring/overly used design.



Precisely.


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 6, 2014)

Free Bump


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 7, 2014)

Before I got into computers, I used to think that 'internet security' softwarer work only with internet connection and protect only from malware coming from internet.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

In digit magazine -Jan 14 edition,they have suggested CM thunder 450w psu for mid range gaming rig 

Atleast Corsair cxv2 430w or antec vp450p should have been suggested.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> In digit magazine -Jan 14 edition,they have suggested CM thunder 450w psu for mid range gaming rig
> 
> Atleast Corsair cxv2 430w or antec vp450p should have been suggested.



They have been suggestions CM extremes for a long time.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2014)

A friend of mine said Hyper threading was introduced with the Intel Ivy Bridge processors..
When I said it's very old technology, even Pentium 4 with HT had that, he said he had qualified for final round of TCS IT wiz.. Who knows more ? 
I was like :O 
*fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/288/3/c/nothing_to_do_here_by_rober_raik-d4cxltj.png
BONUS: Also he said the reason I wasnt able to install hackintosh on my ultrabook is because my processor was x86.. Apple doesnt support x86 based processors 
(The real reason is because there is no DSDT for my laptop's motherboard)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> A friend of mine said Hyper threading was introduced with the Intel Ivy Bridge processors..
> When I said it's very old technology, even Pentium 4 with HT had that, he said he had qualified for final round of TCS IT wiz.. Who knows more ?
> I was like :O
> BONUS: Also he said the reason I wasnt able to install hackintosh on my ultrabook is because my processor was x86.. Apple doesnt support x86 based processors
> (The real reason is because there is no DSDT for my laptop's motherboard)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> A friend of mine said Hyper threading was introduced with the Intel Ivy Bridge processors..
> When I said it's very old technology, even Pentium 4 with HT had that, he said he had qualified for final round of TCS IT wiz.. Who knows more ?
> I was like :O
> 
> ...





ask him what is hyperthreading ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> ask him what is hyperthreading ?



Bache ko maar daloge kya??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> ask him what is hyperthreading ?



His brain might explode searching for something which he hasn't mugged up


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> In digit magazine -Jan 14 edition,they have suggested CM thunder 450w psu for mid range gaming rig
> 
> Atleast Corsair cxv2 430w or antec vp450p should have been suggested.



Paid.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 7, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Paid.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> In digit magazine -Jan 14 edition,they have suggested CM thunder 450w psu for mid range gaming rig
> 
> Atleast Corsair cxv2 430w or antec vp450p should have been suggested.



There are huge inconsistencies in Gaming rigs suggested by Digit Mag..
Seriously who the hell spends 40k for "Entry Level Gaming PC" without a GPU 
They clearly dont care about warranty also, suggesting brands like XFX but we all know going for XFX is


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 7, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> In digit magazine -Jan 14 edition,they have suggested CM thunder 450w psu for mid range gaming rig
> 
> Atleast Corsair cxv2 430w or antec vp450p should have been suggested.



they should hire us


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> they should hire us



hire without any payment? these paid reviews are a source of income for Digit. without ads and these reviews, no magazine can survive based on subscribers' money alone.


----------



## RBX (Jan 8, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> In digit magazine -Jan 14 edition,they have suggested CM thunder 450w psu for mid range gaming rig
> 
> Atleast Corsair cxv2 430w or antec vp450p should have been suggested.



Just yesterday, the Digit FB page posted how S4's octa-core would drop jaw after seeing nvidia Tegra K1's 192 core, they later deleted the post after being pointed out their mistake.

Reading the thread from start, great stuff. 



Luffy said:


> In the lab, I'm trolling the noobs of my batch about a newly "leaked" Windows 9 by showing them Linux Mint .


I remember trolling my noob batchmates by connecting a monitor to VGA  port and 'magically' transferring items from laptop to monitor.



Luffy said:


> SG: I have been selling laptops for 3 years.
> Me: so you've been fooling people for 3 years.






gopi_vbboy said:


>


Totally reminds me of answers by my classmates who mostly top the class.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2014)

Why Android smartphones consume more data - The Times of India



> Android smartphones are kind of like Hummers. Reminiscent of the oversize, gas-guzzling SUV's, Androids have the biggest screens and tend to use much more data than other types of smartphones, including iPhones. And that higher data usage could rack up heftier phone bills.
> 
> So why does Android use more data? The reasons are multifold. The most obvious is that Android phones tend to have the largest screens, so they download bigger files and video with more pixels, says Chetan Sharma , a telecom analyst.
> 
> ...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 9, 2014)

^^who the hell wrote these articles   didnt researched at all


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2014)

Do non-noobs read TOI?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 9, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Why Android smartphones consume more data - The Times of India




Paid article written by a n00b or a iSheep.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2014)

^ Just to confirm, is iSheep a person who badly wants to buy Apple produce because everyone around him is doing so?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 9, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Why Android smartphones consume more data - The Times of India



only an illiterate person can write this.


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jan 10, 2014)

The following took place with my brother:

Some talk about latest phones was going on.
Bro's friend: I prefer Samsung phones over al others. They are the best.
Bro: Why do you feel so?(he is also kind of a geek)
Bro's friend: Samsung phones have Samsung apps which are cool, for eg. S-Voice.
Bro:


----------



## kaz (Jan 10, 2014)

My batch mate bought N5 and when asked what's best in N5. He said "Google Now" 

another:

Yesterday we(my roommate to be exact) where conducting dance competition as hostel event and participants were asked to bring music in pen drive. One guy came with the music track in his Samsung Galaxy S Dous and we got it connected to the speakers. As he began within 5secs the phone rang n I asked him to keep it in flight mode. He rejected the call and began dancing, again after 2mins it rung and he took the phone, switched it off, took out the sim and then switched it on....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 10, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technolog...re-data-times-india-trolling.html#post2058079



> Androids use more data than iPhones, simply by the fact that more people are using Android phones.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 10, 2014)

kaz said:


> My batch mate bought N5 and when asked what's best in N5. He said "Google Now"
> 
> another:
> 
> Yesterday we(my roommate to be exact) where conducting dance competition as hostel event and participants were asked to bring music in pen drive. One guy came with the music track in Samsung Galaxy S Dous and we got it connected to the speakers. As he began within 5secs the phone rang n I asked him to keep it in flight mode. He rejected the call and began dancing, again after 2mins it rung and he took the phone, switched it off, took out the sim and then switched it on....


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jan 11, 2014)

kaz said:


> My batch mate bought N5 and when asked what's best in N5. He said "Google Now"
> 
> another:
> 
> Yesterday we(my roommate to be exact) where conducting dance competition as hostel event and participants were asked to bring music in pen drive. One guy came with the music track in his Samsung Galaxy S Dous and we got it connected to the speakers. As he began within 5secs the phone rang n I asked him to keep it in flight mode. He rejected the call and began dancing, again after 2mins it rung and he took the phone, switched it off, took out the sim and then switched it on....




Such Sam$#!t noobs can do any unpredictable thing.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 11, 2014)

Don'r underestimate noobs. They are the dominant speci.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 11, 2014)

Flipkart.com: NIRAJ KUMAR's Profile

 check this guy's review specially of gt 610


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 11, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Flipkart.com: NIRAJ KUMAR's Profile
> 
> check this guy's review specially of gt 610



LOL.. why does he have jokes in reviews?


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 11, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Flipkart.com: NIRAJ KUMAR's Profile
> 
> check this guy's review specially of gt 610


 
some epic lines


Spoiler



A short thing
its get longer as you hold it
and pass between woman's breast
and enters into a small hole
What is it?

Ans. cars seat belt .... you dirty mind

A cute Nurse came for the interview.
Dr: What salary U Expect?
Nurse: Rs.10,000.
Dr was overjoyed and said: My Pleasure.
Nurse: With pleasure it's 25,000

fully pool battery pboor heavy ****ing sound buy it but happy with only 30 days fonts are so small like lamons boos this just like a infe cted anul
LOL WTF MAN


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jan 12, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Flipkart.com: NIRAJ KUMAR's Profile
> 
> check this guy's review specially of gt 610



 GFX improves CPU performance..LOL


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 13, 2014)

should have instead sticked the Android 4.4 release note directly.



> Other changes that the new update brings along include:
> - You are available to select the Home launcher among preloaded TouchWiz easy Home, TouchWiz basic Home, and Downloaded 3rd launcher more easily at Android OS 4.4.2 KitKat.
> - On Android OS 4.4.2 KitKat, location services are integrated and more detailed by new Location menu.
> - Android OS 4.4.2 KitKat supports Wireless Printing service.
> - Android OS 4.4.2 KitKat supports the more upgraded GMS apps like Photos, Drive.





> Basically, the release notes unveil that Samsung chose to implement most of the enhancements that Google has announced for Android 4.4, *which should make users rejoice.*



Samsung Publishes Changelog for Galaxy Note 3’s Android 4.4.2 Update


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 13, 2014)

REJOICE!!!! party !!!!! YAAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Siddharth_1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Why do noobs listen to only other noobs???


----------



## snap (Jan 15, 2014)

^^
cause they confirm their beliefs


----------



## deta (Jan 16, 2014)

one of my old school friends visited me after a long time and saw my desktop wallpaper and asked "dude did you buy a graphics card because the image quality is awesome "


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 17, 2014)

Buy Fujitsu Casual 16 inch Laptop Backpack at Rs 369 from Flipkart 

read the one comment


----------



## moniker (Jan 17, 2014)

^ Vegetable bag


----------



## ramkumarvcbe (Jan 17, 2014)

Haha. 



kaz said:


> My batch mate bought N5 and when asked what's best in N5. He said "Google Now"
> 
> another:
> 
> Yesterday we(my roommate to be exact) where conducting dance competition as hostel event and participants were asked to bring music in pen drive. One guy came with the music track in his Samsung Galaxy S Dous and we got it connected to the speakers. As he began within 5secs the phone rang n I asked him to keep it in flight mode. He rejected the call and began dancing, again after 2mins it rung and he took the phone, switched it off, took out the sim and then switched it on....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2014)

i was having a discussion with teachers about using MATLAB 2010 on windows 7. one of the teachers' said, "your motherboard will fry in 2 days if you keep running that on 1 GB RAM" . 

I mean I finished *The Prototype * with everything at min and 1024*768 resolution 3 years ago and the laptop is still up and running.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

bavusani is acting stupid on other forums too: Budget 41-50k - PC for Video Capture | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum

read post#13 and 14


----------



## snap (Jan 20, 2014)

^^
damn, you and ashish are spreading knowledge everywhere


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 20, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> bavusani is acting stupid on other forums too: Budget 41-50k - PC for Video Capture | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum
> 
> read post#13 and 14




 



snap said:


> ^^
> damn, you and ashish are spreading knowledge everywhere



More you want to see ?


----------



## amjath (Jan 20, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> More you want to see ?



Yes yes but bavu was not like this before


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^
> damn, you and ashish are spreading knowledge everywhere



 Why don't you join too?

TopGear is there too!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 20, 2014)

amjath said:


> Yes yes but bavu was not like this before



 Who cares ? this is internet


----------



## snap (Jan 20, 2014)

soo guys any views/comparison of TDf and other forums?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 20, 2014)

snap said:


> soo guys any views/comparison of TDf and other forums?



no comparison there to tdf, but when it comes to computer section discussion Toms hardware is what i like


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

snap said:


> soo guys any views/comparison of TDf and other forums?



TDF is best for getting your problem solved IMHO. I never liked Tom's. Bit Tech and Erodov are excellent for modding discussion, and SuperUser for computer discussion.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 20, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> no comparison there to tdf, but when it comes to computer section discussion Toms hardware is what i like



OC.net, HARDOCP, Guru3D, Techpowerup, HEXUS.net, ExtremeTech, VideoCardz and not the least AnandTech are equally good tech resorts and renowned as internationally acclaimed forums  we have lot of rooms to improve here. But for the quality of content, Celebrated Members, authenticity of bench marking, in bringing exceptionally enriched,rare but critically useful guides and reviews , Tom's Hardware is unrivaled. OC.net is on the other side has treasured some mind-blowing modding/OC showhouse.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> OC.net, HARDOCP, Guru3D, Techpowerup, HEXUS.net, ExtremeTech, VideoCardz and not the least AnandTech are equally good tech resorts and renowned as internationally acclaimed forums  *we have lot of rooms to improve here.* But for the quality of content, Celebrated Members, authenticity of bench marking, in bringing exceptionally enriched,rare but critically useful guides and reviews , Tom's Hardware is unrivaled. OC.net is on the other side has treasured some mind-blowing modding/OC showhouse.



It will be nice if you could post your feedback/suggestions; things you feel should be improved or changed . you can continue this in PM to avoid flame war and troll feeds.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 20, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> OC.net, HARDOCP, Guru3D, Techpowerup, HEXUS.net, ExtremeTech, VideoCardz and not the least AnandTech are equally good tech resorts and renowned as internationally acclaimed forums  we have lot of rooms to improve here. But for the quality of content, Celebrated Members, authenticity of bench marking, in bringing exceptionally enriched,rare but critically useful guides and reviews , Tom's Hardware is unrivaled. OC.net is on the other side has treasured some mind-blowing modding/OC showhouse.



Yep.

Worst forum i have seen is Techsyndicate  All are Die-hard Amd fan boys there

Anandtech is really good,many indians there


----------



## theserpent (Jan 20, 2014)

Old,But common everywhere
Nexus is china maal


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 20, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Old,But common everywhere
> Nexus is china maal



Except Nokia,sony,samsung,apple,blackberry all other are china.....


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 20, 2014)

kaz said:


> My batch mate bought N5 and when asked what's best in N5. He said "Google Now"
> 
> another:
> 
> Yesterday we(my roommate to be exact) where conducting dance competition as hostel event and participants were asked to bring music in pen drive. One guy came with the music track in his Samsung Galaxy S Dous and we got it connected to the speakers. As he began within 5secs the phone rang n I asked him to keep it in flight mode. He rejected the call and began dancing, again after 2mins it rung and he took the phone, switched it off, took out the sim and then switched it on....



Killer one 

"Motorola, Nokia yeh sab pehle acche phones banate the ab yeh china ka maal hai!"

When did they shift!?


----------



## ratul (Jan 21, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Old,But common everywhere
> Nexus is china maal



well, i own nexus 5 and somewhat agree to this, LG's build quality sucks, after seeing so many threads of screen shatter after a small fall, i am extra careful with my nexus 5 now.. 
though screen shattering is expected from a 5" device whose whole front body is actually just glass, i see that the lower end on front face is very delicate and in most falls, even internal circuitry shows up in that area, like in this drop test:



Google Groups
Google Groups[26-50-false]
Dropped my Nexus 5 Already!  - page 1 - Nexus 5 Help - Nexus 5 Forums - The #1 Nexus 5 News, Discussion and Fan Site!


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 21, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It will be nice if you could post your feedback/suggestions; things you feel should be improved or changed . you can continue this in PM to avoid flame war and troll feeds.



will do, and i said we can improve, it does not mean we *are not* improving  i guess this forum has enough members who can easily start a solid consultancy company and make loads of money just by giving suggestions.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 21, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> will do, and i said we can improve, it does not mean we *are not* improving  i guess this forum has enough members who can easily start a solid consultancy company and make loads of money just by giving suggestions.



Then buy TDF with the money & fix the BB Code in signature.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 21, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> will do, and i said we can improve, it does not mean we *are not* improving  i guess this forum has enough members who can easily start a solid consultancy company and make loads of money just by giving suggestions.



Anyways, I would still like to head some suggestions.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 26, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/181000-onboard-core-i3-4130-igpu-not-running-assassins-creed-4-black-flag-properly.html

Read post#7...

This guy has 1500+ post in this forum as he is saying that *Intel + Nvidia is better then 



Spoiler



Intel + AMD


*

Don't Know what is the logic here but You cant say straight away like this


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 26, 2014)

Why aren't mods doing anything about him?


----------



## Nipun (Jan 26, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> Intel + Nvidia is better *then *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 26, 2014)

vijju6091 said:


> This guy has 1500+ post in this forum as he is saying that *Intel + Nvidia is better then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Spoiler



he got all those 1500+ posts by posting dumb things irelevant to thetopic


*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 26, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> he got all those 1500+ posts by posting dumb things irelevant to thetopic



nope he was not dumb before, he changed when he crossed 1k post


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 26, 2014)

This user bav***** aka bssunil (bull s$%$ sunil) has been in the tech enclave marketplace and apparently have cheated some fellow member.There is a thread created there;see it for yourself.
Issue with bssunil in a trade Please provide your inputs | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 26, 2014)

I just read that thread.. That guy is an absolute jerk.. Hate people like those


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> I just read that thread.. That guy is an absolute jerk.. Hate people like those



My God! This is a felony 

Btw why are they addressing him like Sir Sir ? Is it somewhat sarcastic as *i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w643/sam_738844/jadeja-ravindra-jadeja-320x320_zpse0800837.jpeg ???


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2014)

read the whole thread. i would have striken  on his head with a gigantic  hammer.i might ask for Hulk's or Thor's help . playing with hard earned money like this is really pain in the ass for the victim.

and @nandu, tfs 

and @nandu, tfs


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 26, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> This user bav***** aka bssunil (bull s$%$ sunil) has been in the tech enclave marketplace and apparently have cheated some fellow member.There is a thread created there;see it for yourself.
> Issue with bssunil in a trade Please provide your inputs | TechEnclave - Indian Technology Forum






Tfs..


----------



## hitesh (Jan 27, 2014)

IIRC he is a lawyer ( or something related to law but whatever)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

what does tfs mean?? and ya i read the thread actually its just about the delivery charges i dnt see any reason why did they extend that issue they could hav split the charges in half but it was bsssunil's fault to not properly mention abt delivery charges........


----------



## sksundram (Jan 27, 2014)

TFS is an abbreviation for  "Thanks For Sharing". You could have searched on Google, you know.


----------



## moniker (Jan 27, 2014)

hitesh said:


> IIRC he is a lawyer ( or something related to law but whatever)



Reminds me of this scene from the movie Liar Liar:
Teacher: What's your dad?
Kid: My dad is a liar!
Teacher: You mean he's a lawyer?
Kid: (shrugs)


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 27, 2014)

sksundram said:


> TFS is an abbreviation for  "Thanks For Sharing". You could have searched on Google, you know.



well I was using my nokia 500 and opera mini browsing on this mobile is not really the best still am helping others to increase their post count...


----------



## kaz (Jan 27, 2014)

One more:
I was at the printing center of my college and a girl came with her pen drive to print some documents. The guy who does these works was busy and asked her to do it herself.
She inserted the pen drive, right clicked the word file and said "bhaiya print ka option nahi dikha raha"


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm trolling techenclave lol, but they have not approved any of my replies. Seems like a slow forum.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

*My wife behaves like a Einstein in matters related to maths but she behaves like a Justin Bieber in matters related to computer components.*


----------



## kaz (Jan 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> *My wife behaves like a Einstein in matters related to maths but she behaves like a Justin Bieber in matters related to computer components.*



I hope she doesn't spy you here


----------



## RBX (Jan 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> One more:
> I was at the printing center of my college and a girl came with her pen drive to print some documents. The guy who does these works was busy and asked her to do it herself.
> She inserted the pen drive, right clicked the word file and said "bhaiya print ka option nahi dikha raha"



I was at the only job interview I've ever been to, after final round we were asked to fill our details in computer. A girl with 78% aggregate in CSE was typing - caps lock on - type, caps lock off - type and I was


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I was at the only job interview I've ever been to, after final round we were asked to fill our details in computer. A girl with 78% aggregate in CSE was typing - caps lock on - type, caps lock off - type and I was



My wife has done her MCA with an aggregate of 94%.



bavusani said:


> *My wife behaves like a Einstein in matters related to maths but she behaves like a Justin Bieber in matters related to computer components.*



You know percentage does not matter but common sense matters here but she does not agree as my aggregate is 56% in Law.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> My wife has done her MCA with an aggregate of 94%.
> 
> 
> 
> You know percentage does not matter but *common sense* matters here but she does not agree as my aggregate is *56% in Law*.



Then dadaa ...you have two areas of improvement highlighted in Bold, while you're wife has only one.


----------



## amjath (Jan 27, 2014)

Just few posts above we are talking about a guy. he doesn't seem to know or avoiding it or literally dumb


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

Post #780 of this thread is THE most rolf lol dumb stupid post in my history at TDF


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 27, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Then dadaa ...you have two areas of improvement highlighted in Bold, while you're wife has only one.



I want to like this, I want to like this,
 i want to share this


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 27, 2014)

@bavusani - Did you work with Infosys any time before?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> @bavusani - Did you work with Infosys any time before?



he is lawyer so..... how come in infosys


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 27, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> he is lawyer so..... how come in infosys



My bad. I dint read it through or known about it. Besides, being a law practitioner, he can still be an IT employee. Hope you know what I mean.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> he is lawyer so..... how come in infosys



Every firm needs lawyers



Spoiler



to protect themselves from patent infringement lawsuits


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> *Everyone firm* needs *lawers*
> 
> [spoilerto pretect themselves from patent infringement lawsuits[/spoiler]



RIP English! lovers ?? 

i Know every firm needs lawyers,accountant..etc .but he is in infosys....Baat jara hazam nahi hui


----------



## amjath (Jan 27, 2014)

^ Infosys was in visa issue so may be legal advisor


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> RIP English! lovers ??
> 
> i Know every firm needs lawyers,accountant..etc .but he is in infosys....Baat jara hazam nahi hui



You missed 'pretect' in second line  Firefox's spell check sucks; sometimes it reports, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 27, 2014)

amjath said:


> ^ Infosys was in visa issue so may be legal advisor







harshilsharma63 said:


> You missed 'pretect' in second line  Firefox's spell check sucks; sometimes it reports, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 28, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Then dadaa ...you have two areas of improvement highlighted in Bold, while *you're* wife has only one.



You have something to learn too.
The difference between your and you're.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 28, 2014)

Nipun said:


> You have something to learn too.
> The difference between your and you're.


HAHAHAHHAH 
there is no you're. Its all 'your'
Your fat
Your ugli
Your crap
Your gay
Your fgt etc
Even angrezi people like Americans and britons prefer 'your' then you're. so here your rong.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nipun said:


> You have something to learn too.
> The difference between your and you're.



Your failure to patronize superiority and buttress stupidity in the shade of triviality of a typographical error, did not surprise me. I will overlook this with a grin. Try harder next time to whomp.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 28, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Your failure to patronize superiority and buttress stupidity in the shade of triviality of a typographical error, did not surprise me. I will overlook this with a grin. Try harder next time to whomp.



You did not overlook. You replied.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 28, 2014)

Nipun said:


> You did not overlook. You replied.



I did, you would have received a PM by now otherwise.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 28, 2014)

Guise don't quarell u can use 'ur'.it fits perfectly


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 28, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> @bavusani - Did you work with Infosys any time before?



My wife worked there until 6 months ago.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bavusani, you must have realized by now in your consciousness,that some of your actions/posts in some forums including this have given birth to of a lot of confusion/doubt/critical mindset among members, over your common intellect and prudence. Its pointless how much you ignore it,as ignorance is not a solution and can always backfire with more problems.

 Even over simple things, matters of indecisive behavior or instances of ridiculous compositions made by you, made everyone surprised and not to mention lead to trolling. But on a serious note , I guess its about time now, as responsible members of this community, to address you on the basis of a constructive criticism, rather not doing it to corner you out.

 Its impossible to to miss that you have in past, indeed, posted quality material over Miscellaneous topics which was perfectly normal. At this point of your life , if anything not to personal,is barring you from being what you are, then you can discuss it openly. This forum even has helped people who made it past 5-10 post counts and then left  after getting some common suggestions over a PC . TDF has its own sets of flaws, but I have full trust on TDF's credibility as a unit to help get you on the right track, without making fun of you. Put your thinking cap on and revert.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 29, 2014)

Lol...what is going on in TDF these days ?? Seriously.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Bavusani, you must have realized by now in your consciousness,that some of your actions/posts in some forums including this have given birth to of a lot of confusion/doubt/critical mindset among members, over your common intellect and prudence. Its pointless how much you ignore it,as ignorance is not a solution and can always backfire with more problems.
> 
> Even over simple things, matters of indecisive behavior or instances of ridiculous compositions made by you, made everyone surprised and not to mention lead to trolling. But on a serious note , I guess its about time now, as responsible members of this community, to address you on the basis of a constructive criticism, rather not doing it to corner you out.
> 
> Its impossible to to miss that you have in past, indeed, posted quality material over Miscellaneous topics which was perfectly normal. At this point of your life , if anything not to personal,is barring you from being what you are, then you can discuss it openly. This forum even has helped people who made it past 5-10 post counts and then left  after getting some common suggestions over a PC . TDF has its own sets of flaws, but I have full trust on TDF's credibility as a unit to help get you on the right track, without making fun of you. Put your thinking cap on and revert.



Will do.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 29, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Will do.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 29, 2014)

Hmm aother one - Post 12 on *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/want-buy/...ore-full-hd-monitor-good-dual-sim-phones.html


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Your failure to patronize superiority and buttress stupidity in the shade of triviality of a typographical error, did not surprise me. I will overlook this with a grin. Try harder next time to whomp.


lol English war!!


----------



## PratikV (Feb 4, 2014)

View attachment 13486

What abt this common misconception.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 4, 2014)

^^^Shopkeeper Training!! 

Shiva


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 4, 2014)

Im here to want to part in english war you have. what form have do i fill with my addgel pen?


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 4, 2014)

your class 2 english course form! 



Spoiler



Just Kidding!!  from where did you get the name pricess queenshula whatever?



Shiva


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> I'm here to want to *take* part in english  * The English* war you have. what form have do i  *do i need to fill* with my addgel pen?



Injured in war.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 4, 2014)

^don't kill ma vibe!


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 4, 2014)

"Almost all of the many predictions now being made about 1996 hinge on the Internet's continuing exponential growth. *But I predict the Internet will soon go spectacularly supernova and in 1996 catastrophically collapse*." -- Robert Metcalfe, 3Com founder and inventor of Ethernet, 1995


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 4, 2014)

A lady who was doing online shopping at amazon for the first time , actually ended up getting her husband's credit card stuck in the floppy drive . She inserted the card as the system prompted her to enter her credit card .

What's literally humorous is the fact that she got directed from the amazon customer support to contact Microsoft for the trouble she had by her stupid mistake. And they mentioned that the card has been taken by your computer vendor and not amazon so contact your computer vendor. She called the MS tech support because the first thing that she saw on the PC was microsoft logo.

Not sure if this is true , but I came to know about this today from one of my colleague who works for tech support for Microsoft.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 4, 2014)

One of those things too insane to be made up


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 4, 2014)

*www.desidime.com/premium_deals/lg-optimus-g-e970?page=64



> Even tho Breed has mentioned that the charger is OEM in his listing, its not OEM, its original LG charger!





> if its written LG over charger does not make it orginal, you can never make out, between oem and original. even if you say its original, please complain and return it as you were expecting an oem charger. please give your mind some restas you have recieved the phone.t what is not



 n00bs don't even know that OEM means Original Equipment Manufacturer and in this case it refers to LG.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 4, 2014)

^"I'm here to to take part" FAIL.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 4, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> A lady who was doing online shopping at amazon for the first time , actually ended up getting her husband's credit card stuck in the floppy drive . She inserted the card as the system prompted her to enter her credit card .
> 
> What's literally humorous is the fact that she got directed from the amazon customer support to contact Microsoft for the trouble she had by her stupid mistake. And they mentioned that the card has been taken by your computer vendor and not amazon so contact your computer vendor. She called the MS tech support because the first thing that she saw on the PC was microsoft logo.
> 
> Not sure if this is true , but I came to know about this today from one of my colleague who works for tech support for Microsoft.



This is Epic


----------



## kaz (Feb 4, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> A lady who was doing online shopping at amazon for the first time , actually ended up getting her husband's credit card stuck in the floppy drive . She inserted the card as the system prompted her to enter her credit card .
> 
> What's literally humorous is the fact that she got directed from the amazon customer support to contact Microsoft for the trouble she had by her stupid mistake. And they mentioned that the card has been taken by your computer vendor and not amazon so contact your computer vendor. She called the MS tech support because the first thing that she saw on the PC was microsoft logo.
> 
> Not sure if this is true , but I came to know about this today from one of my colleague who works for tech support for Microsoft.



The best part was that her pc had floppy disk support


----------



## Flash (Feb 5, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> A lady who was doing online shopping at amazon for the first time , actually ended up getting her husband's credit card stuck in the floppy drive . She inserted the card as the system prompted her to enter her credit card .
> 
> What's literally humorous is the fact that she got directed from the amazon customer support to contact Microsoft for the trouble she had by her stupid mistake. And they mentioned that the card has been taken by your computer vendor and not amazon so contact your computer vendor. She called the MS tech support because the first thing that she saw on the PC was microsoft logo.
> 
> Not sure if this is true , but I came to know about this today from one of my colleague who works for tech support for Microsoft.


WTF! She's still having floppy drive in her PC? That's the 1st step to lameness.


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2014)

Flash said:


> WTF! She's still having floppy drive in her PC? That's the 1st step to lameness.



IT industry do have floppy disks in some PCs


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 5, 2014)

maybe this is an old story...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 5, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> maybe this is an old story...



not may be it is pretty old.


----------



## Vincee777 (Feb 9, 2014)

www.flipkart.com/reviews/RV3R1L7DYI6TWUYW0

  

Sorry for the double post if any


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 9, 2014)

85% of people found it helpful!!!

Shiva


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 9, 2014)

than   



Nanducob said:


> Even angrezi people like Americans and britons prefer 'your' *then *you're. so here your rong.


----------



## RohanM (Feb 9, 2014)

Luffy said:


> *www.desidime.com/premium_deals/lg-optimus-g-e970?page=64
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   *www.desidime.com/forums/hot-dea...m-snapdragon-s4-pro-rs?page=87#post_1358917  


Pasted your reply to the noobs...


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 9, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> than



did you not see..i wrote ''rong'' for wrong too


then is also used by native english users then than


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 9, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> did you not see..i wrote ''rong'' for wrong too
> 
> 
> then is also used by native english users then than



Now this is a funny argument


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 9, 2014)

RohanM said:


> LG E970 OPTIMUS / 2 GB RAM, 1.5 GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 Pro Rs.14468 - Hot Deals - Online Forum at DesiDime
> 
> Pasted your reply to the noobs...



the reply you received very much sums up the definition of noob.


----------



## RohanM (Feb 9, 2014)

sam said:


> the reply you received very much sums up the definition of noob.



Lol yeah... Btw some guys do understand and taken my side...


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 (White) Review by Mohan Sundaram | Flipkart.com



> moto g supports otg and hence u can use pendrive in moto g where as *in grand even though u can extend memory u cannot move or install apps in sd card because it doesn't support otg.*



+1 for the superb explanation.


----------



## kaz (Feb 11, 2014)

wow 

5 of 6 users found this review helpful. The 6th user is me  (it was 5 of 5 users found this review helpful.)


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 18, 2014)

One i heard from a girl from my class that installing games damages your Hard disk
Need to gift Crysis3 to her


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 18, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> One i heard from a girl from my class that installing games damages your Hard disk
> Need to gift Crysis3 to her



noooo. it might damage her hdd.. instead gift it to me


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 18, 2014)

*www.thinkdadband-dth/181491-post-your-internet-speeds.html

Started a new thread , check it out!


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 18, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> *www.thinkdadband-dth/181491-post-your-internet-speeds.html
> 
> Started a new thread , check it out!



Are you suggesting that you made a dumb thread there??


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 18, 2014)

^ err.... no 

sorry, wrong thread, was going to post in the ot thread.  Just creating general awareness u know  participate in the poll .


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 18, 2014)

Lol another one

1. Got to know that antivirus companies themselves make viruses to sell their products.

2. One computer guy said isko format karna padega and isme beendows dalega.

3. One close friend asked tera PlayStation konsi company wala h? 

A whole lot of noobs here


----------



## PratikV (Feb 19, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Lol another one
> 
> 1. Got to know that antivirus companies themselves make viruses to sell their products.
> 
> ...



1. 
2. must be from kolkata 
3.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 19, 2014)

PratikV said:


> 1.
> 2.* must be from kolkata *
> 3.



how do you mean?


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 19, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Lol another one
> 
> 1. Got to know that antivirus companies themselves make viruses to sell their products.


I think its true to some extent


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> how do you mean?



beendows.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> beendows.



its wrong perception then, if i presume that its mentioned as a reference to the MTI people have in common over the diction of saying "Windows" specially about when you say a word starting with W and followed by a vowel...in a wrong way, then it directly shifts the location of influnce to north west india. People in kolkata rather West Bengal are more prone to say such words with an elongeted version of W, instance : *ooeendoze*, very unlike to *beendows*, unless the very person said it lives in kolkata but is originally from other state.


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 19, 2014)

is anyone of you on reddit?? like active member?


----------



## snap (Feb 19, 2014)

^like active lurker


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 19, 2014)

i am a lurker there 
are you?


----------



## snap (Feb 19, 2014)

^^me? lurker without a account  maybe slowly progress(regress?) to a account


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2014)

In one of our lecture, the faculty was teaching complexity. She said "complexity tells the execution time of code". Then she said "omega notation tells the best case, big o tells the worst case and theta tells the average case, therefore, omega is the best complexity".


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 20, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> is anyone of you on reddit?? like active member?


damnit i thought i was posting in offtopic thread ..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 20, 2014)

Once I went to a nearby print shop asked the guy for a printout of my doc
Guess what he did : Copying text from document to paste it in a FOLDER . It didnt succeed and he said print nahi hoga document mei problem h.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Rofl:d


----------



## kaz (Feb 21, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> Once I went to a nearby print shop asked the guy for a printout of my doc
> Guess what he did : Copying text from document to paste it in a FOLDER . It didnt succeed and he said print nahi hoga document mei problem h.



What kind of printing shop was that? 



Spoiler



Print kar nahi pata tha to dukan me aalo bechta tha kya


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 21, 2014)

It was a cyber cafe and a servant type of guy was downloading songs. Mane kaha kardo kehta lao aur bas shuru hogya


----------



## TheHumanBot (Feb 28, 2014)

if i install Windows 7 32bits two time it will become 64bit? 
Yes, it will become Windows 14 64bit


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 28, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> if i install Windows 7 32bits two time it will become 64bit?
> Yes, it will become Windows 14 64bit



It adds up? Dammit, I thought it multiplies.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 28, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> if i install Windows 7 32bits two time it will become 64bit?
> Yes, it will become Windows 14 64bit



No,Windows 14


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Feb 28, 2014)

Nope,,, Windows 49! 

Shiva


----------



## flyingcow (Feb 28, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> if i install Windows 7 32bits two time it will become 64bit?
> Yes, it will become Windows 14 64bit


haha lol these kind people are so dumb...yesterday my classmate told me he used 2x2gb ram sticks and got 4gb memory hahah fool..


----------



## tanmaymohan (Feb 28, 2014)

One I saw on memes on fb

Girl : Which windows do u use
Boy : I use the latest windows 8
Girl : U use too old version of windows 
I have windows 98 lol


----------



## moniker (Feb 28, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> haha lol these kind people are so dumb...yesterday my classmate told me he used 2x2gb ram sticks and got 4gb memory hahah fool..



Sorry didn't get the joke?


----------



## seamon (Feb 28, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> One I saw on memes on fb
> 
> Girl : Which windows do u use
> Boy : I use the latest windows 8
> ...



I saw another one like this.

Girl:Which laptop you got?
Boy:Latest Alienware with core i7+Nvidia 4 GB Graphic card+32 GB Ram+1 TB hard disk etc etc

You?

Girl:Are vahi pink wala.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 1, 2014)

y such haet agnst gurlz?


----------



## amjath (Mar 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> y such haet agnst gurlz?



It's actually real. They don't even Google search before asking. It's lazy thing BTW


----------



## heidi2521 (Mar 1, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> y such haet agnst gurlz?



The boy is almost definitely worse off here


----------



## snap (Mar 1, 2014)

well the boys also buy an alienware and goes hurr durr "lok aht me" 

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> y such haet agnst gurlz?



Girl: umm..err...excuse me, is Micromax ...better than Sony and Samsung?
Typical Digitian: OMG U NOOB GAL Y U ASK SUCH STUPID QUESTION GO BACK TO YOUR KITCHEN !!

Courtesy of mikael_schiffer


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> It's actually real. They don't even Google search before asking. It's lazy thing BTW



Then they trust you  

Anyway sometime I feel asking someone is better than googling and read long wall of text.


----------



## seamon (Mar 1, 2014)

snap said:


> Girl: umm..err...excuse me, is Micromax ...better than Sony and Samsung?
> Typical Digitian: OMG U NOOB GAL Y U ASK SUCH STUPID QUESTION GO BACK TO YOUR KITCHEN !!
> 
> Courtesy of mikael_schiffer



 That guy is awesome.


----------



## lord.tomriddle (Mar 1, 2014)

Saw this in a video
some indian official explaining about cloud software being actually present in clouds and that people cant use it when it rains or in deserts
and then telling details of phone enter the battery


----------



## Flash (Mar 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> It's actually real. They don't even Google search before asking. It's lazy thing BTW


Actually they're. My colleague is using Sony Xperia tipo, and she got some update few months back which stays in her notification bar forever. 
Last week, she asked me how to install the update? 

I don't mean they're dumb, they lack the basic thought of searching the web even for the basic troubleshooting.. :/


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 1, 2014)

One more 


Saw a group of gals talking : 

Girl 1 :Oye tune Lumia Lia h naa
Girl 2 : Haan yaar
Girl 1 : konsa android h isme ?
Girl 2: pta nahi yaar but itna h Ki android hi h isme


----------



## Flash (Mar 1, 2014)

^ Translate please :/


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 1, 2014)

Girl 1 :you bought the new lumia?
Girl 2 : Yes
Girl 1 : which android version ?
Girl 2: i am not sure what version but definately it's android.


----------



## Flash (Mar 1, 2014)

^ Girl 3: Wow. Does it come in pink?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 1, 2014)

Android FTW!


----------



## moniker (Mar 1, 2014)

lord.tomriddle said:


> Saw this in a video
> some indian official explaining about cloud software being actually present in clouds and that people cant use it when it rains or in deserts
> and then* telling details of phone enter the battery*



:what: whachusayin dude?


----------



## snap (Mar 1, 2014)

moniker said:


> :what: whachusayin dude?



 for the uninitiated


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 1, 2014)

Already have seen it, but it cracks me up every time!!  

Shiva


----------



## snap (Mar 1, 2014)

but what if it rains?!!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 2, 2014)

Or the lightning destroys every electrical equipment lol


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> Girl 1 :you bought the new lumia?
> Girl 2 : Yes
> Girl 1 : which android version ?
> Girl 2: i am not sure what version but definately it's android.


Where's the joke? or dumbness? or do you expect everyone to be crazy like us?
Too much anti-girl stuffs are going on lately


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

BTW guys can be stupid too sometimes.
I pity those guys who think that any graphic card with 2 GB GDDR5 can max out Assassin's creed 4.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2014)

However this is not dumb but the effort of selling a product in the manner is,

- I: Do you have Lenovo XXX laptop?
- MD Comp (yeah the infamous guy): Let me see, calls someone, and says yes.
- I: Price?
- MD: XXXXX
- I: That's almost ₹ 2000 extra than eBay price.
- MD: eBay?
- I: Yes!
- MD: Well you know, those online prices can't be believed.
- I: What *whispering* the frak? How can they fake a price?
- MD: Yeah okay. But that product might not be the same product. It could have defects. It WILL have warranty problems for sure.
- I: Leave all that, could you match their price, or at least match them as close as possible?
- MD: Yeah. Reducing ₹ 300 and saying so confidently, hey see, you are _just _ (and a dumb smile) paying ₹ 1700 extra, and with all the advantages, proper warranty, and more happiness.
- I: Okay, thanks. Left the place, and got wet by that underground tap placed just outside the shop while his comments were spinning in my head.

Unfortunately the story is same in almost every shop. They just don't wanna admit that Online prices are unmatched, and they can't defeat it, and their future also imho is bleak at best.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2014)

Today when searching for Soundmagic ES18 locally.
Me: do you keep Soundmagic earphones?
Shopkeeper (showing some random Chinese el cheapo earphone): buy this one its only Rs 150 and beats Sony in sound quality.
Me:


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> However this is not dumb but the effort of selling a product in the manner is,
> 
> - I: Do you have Lenovo XXX laptop?
> - MD Comp (yeah the infamous guy): Let me see, calls someone, and says yes.
> ...



Nothing dumb in that. 

It's survival of the fittest.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Nothing dumb in that.
> 
> It's survival of the fittest.


Lol, from one businessman to another businessman it was utter dumb 'trying to sale' policy


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 2, 2014)

@SaiyanGoku He has probably never heard of Soundmagic. 

BTW, I don't watch anime, but isn't anime is cartoon? Here's what I got from Anime News Network.



> Japanese word for cartoon and animation.  In Japan, "anime" refers to any and all animation or cartoon -  regardless of the genre, style, or nation of origin.



Anime - Anime News Network


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> @SaiyanGoku He has probably never heard of Soundmagic.
> 
> BTW, I don't watch anime, but isn't anime is cartoon? Here's what I got from Anime News Network.
> 
> ...



Animes are not cartoons!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I have a core i3 4130 + B85M-D3H for 13k shipped  from Hyderabad bought only last month from Arun  Computers,CTC,Secunderabad. I was thinking of getting AMD FX 4300  instead just to be future proof in case games ever require 4 cores or  so.




What to say about this guy...


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 2, 2014)

^i  dont get it...maybe he is trying to say he was thinking to get 4300 TO be futureproof IF games start using 4 cores... but got the 4130 thinking that they wont use 4 cores
or am i missing something?


----------



## snap (Mar 2, 2014)

didn't he have  fx-8350? :\


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 2, 2014)

> =whatthefrak;207796Too much anti-girl stuffs are going on lately



Lel feminist xd


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

snap said:


> didn't he have  fx-8350? :\



8320.

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> ^i  dont get it...maybe he is trying to say he was thinking to get 4300 TO be futureproof IF games start using 4 cores... but got the 4130 thinking that they wont use 4 cores
> or am i missing something?



first he had an  i5 3570k. then he sold it and got an fx 8320 based pc. later he sold it again and got an i3 4130. now he is thinking to sell current i3 4130 and to get fx 4300.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 8320.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



even i am not that dumb  i got this FX 8320


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 2, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> even i am not that dumb  i got this FX 8320



you got his 8320?


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 2, 2014)

not his  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/169903-help-pc-config-budget-40k.html it's 8350 actually.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 8320.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Add to that...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Lel feminist xd


Yeah those kiddish terms. However it's better than being a rapist right?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 2, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> ^i  dont get it...maybe he is trying to say he was thinking to get 4300 TO be futureproof IF games start using 4 cores... but got the 4130 thinking that they wont use 4 cores
> or am i missing something?


4130 has only 2 cores AFAIK. Where did the 2 more cores come from? Mine is Core i3 4130 only na?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Yeah those kiddish terms. However it's better than being a rapist right?


Dont know where this conversation is going:/anyways,
The latter is worse.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 2, 2014)

bavusani said:


> 4130 has only 2 cores AFAIK. Where did the 2 more cores come from? Mine is Core i3 4130 only na?



Read the quote again.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> 8320.
> first he had an  i5 3570k. then he sold it and got an fx 8320 based pc. later he sold it again and got an i3 4130. now he is thinking to sell current i3 4130 and to get fx 4300.





snap said:


> didn't he have  fx-8350? :\


aah i see


----------



## seamon (Mar 2, 2014)

This discussion is making this thread boring. Please guys.
NEXT!!


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 2, 2014)

snap said:


> for the uninitiated



fcking this is seriously hilarious........

- - - Updated - - -

btw who is this genius.........

- - - Updated - - -



flyingcow said:


> haha lol these kind people are so dumb...yesterday my classmate told me he used 2x2gb ram sticks and got 4gb memory hahah fool..



dude read ur sentence properly before posting.........


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 3, 2014)

snap said:


> for the uninitiated


*cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/500x/43020700.jpg
*3.bp.blogspot.com/-crrw6FwiZjE/Ugt5WmWUMmI/AAAAAAAAADE/c3GCTKHqtbw/s1600/khopdi+tod+fbmemes.jpg

LOL   This made my day!!  



Spoiler



Uncle Rocks, Everyone Shock !!


----------



## moniker (Mar 3, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dude read ur sentence properly before posting.........



Yeah, what did he really mean there?


----------



## snap (Mar 3, 2014)

^^*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cafe-game...w-content-will-lead-bans-143.html#post2078369 : D


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

moniker said:


> Yeah, what did he really mean there?



Obviously you're not getting it. Re-read:

haha lol these kind people are so dumb...yesterday my classmate told me he used 2x2gb ram sticks and got 4gb memory hahah fool..

Let me decipher. He's using code word to communicate. The first sentence: 
haha lol these kind people are so dumb

Look at the key words:
Kind
People
Dumb

He is expressing his hatred towards all the people doing good to the world which means he is planing something villainous. 

Next keyword is "classmate"

Which means he has a secret base in one of classmate notebook factories. 

Next is "2x2gb"

This is the most important.
He means he plans to detonate 2 bombs at 2 different places. 2x2 GIGA BOOM.

Next up is " ram sticks"

This one was tough. RAM=Rate accessing morse sticks.
Possibly name of the bomb.

Next one is "4gb"
Which means he plans to do this 4 times. 4 GIGA BOOM.

Finally : "memory"
The victims will lose their memory which means this is an amnesia inducing bomb.

OMG!! This is an international .



Spoiler



BTW trolling here is allowed here right?


----------



## aaruni (Mar 3, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> haha lol these kind people are so dumb...yesterday my classmate told me he used 2x2gb ram sticks and got 4gb memory hahah fool..



please tell me you are trolling...


----------



## moniker (Mar 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> Obviously you're not getting it. Re-read:
> 
> haha lol these kind people are so dumb...yesterday my classmate told me he used 2x2gb ram sticks and got 4gb memory hahah fool..
> 
> ...





snap said:


> ^^*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cafe-game...w-content-will-lead-bans-143.html#post2078369 : D



 Go easy on me guys! How am I to know that he was trolling? Made the basic mistake of assuming that it wasn't a troll post and went looking for the joke that wasn't there.


----------



## snap (Mar 3, 2014)

moniker said:


> Go easy on me guys! How am I to know that he was trolling? Made the basic mistake of assuming that it wasn't a troll post and went looking for the joke that wasn't there.



sorry bro i was just joking : (


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 3, 2014)

@gta0gagan @monkier @aaruni
haha lol 
it was just a pathetic joke..sorry monkier  

@seamen
haha llol i love to read these kind of theories


----------



## seamon (Mar 3, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> @gta0gagan @monkier @aaruni
> haha lol
> it was just a pathetic joke..sorry monkier
> 
> ...



It's true!? OMG!! You're after my life!! And I thought you were a good GUY.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 3, 2014)

seamon said:


> It's true!? OMG!! You're after my life!! And I thought you were a good GUY.



He was. But he turned evil after his cow flew away.


----------



## moniker (Mar 3, 2014)

A sea monster and a flying cow on at each other's throats! What a battle!


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 3, 2014)

Someone told me right now that playing games on IGPs burns your CPU wow


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 4, 2014)

This was said by an IT manager of a Tier 1 LCD and appliances manufacturers who happens to make more stuff than that. When I asked why don't they introduce panels with IPS panel, he said in front of all the journalists that "Because the object on the screen usually creates shadow, therefore distorts the image. So we don't want such screens here." 

What's sad is that such people don't make an effort to learn further even if you point out the mistakes.


----------



## srkmish (Mar 4, 2014)

i went to buy lumia 525 with my friend. he quoted 10.3k. when we said FK prices are cheaper, he immediately brought out his phone and searched fk page for lumia 525 which was showing 9.8k. It was also eligible for one day gaurantee delivery. He pointed out that section to us "dekhiye sir, ye log bas ek din ka gaurantee dete hai. kuch kharap hua to apko ek hi din me lautana padega. hum log teen din gaurantee denge" . i was too flabbergasted by this idiotic statement to say anything further


----------



## sksundram (Mar 4, 2014)

^^super hilarious... now i don't need to get high... ha ha..


----------



## snap (Mar 4, 2014)

sksundram said:


> ^^super hilarious... *now i don't need to get high*... ha ha..



 +1


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2014)

:-d


----------



## Anorion (Mar 4, 2014)

random old man in train telling everyone "whatsapp has released update that allows for free calling. update should come any time now. they have released update, but there are legal problems, so the update is not being allowed to downloaded."
many times, when such things happen, I just let it pass to avoid an argument or to make someone look stupid.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 4, 2014)

Anorion said:


> random old man in train telling everyone "whatsapp has released update that allows for free calling. update should come any time now. they have released update, but there are legal problems, so the update is not being allowed to downloaded."
> *many times, when such things happen, I just let it pass to avoid an argument or to make someone look stupid.*



LOL, same here. I's a waste of time to explain things to such people.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 4, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> This was said by an IT manager of a Tier 1 LCD and appliances manufacturers who happens to make more stuff than that. When I asked why don't they introduce panels with IPS panel, he said in front of all the journalists that "Because the object on the screen usually creates shadow, therefore distorts the image. So we don't want such screens here."
> 
> What's sad is that such people don't make an effort to learn further even if you point out the mistakes.



What's up with that custom user title??

Shiva


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 4, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> What's up with that custom user title??Shiva


I think he is leaving tdf:capt.obvious:


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 5, 2014)

my friend got a new gpu

me-what gpu did you get?
friend-nVidia
me-i mean which model?
Friend-2gb one.it can play all the games like san andreas,assassins cree and even crysis(1)!!
me- but what model?
Friend-maine bola na 2gb wala
me-cool.  *flees*

2 days later i went to his house and checked...it was a 210 

another (slightly related)

so after this i went to like 5 shops and asked for a gpu that'll play latest games on med-high

the convo at everyshop-
sk=shopkeeper

me-bhaiya ek graphics card dikhaeyega jisme sab naya naya game chal jae med-high men

sk-takes out a 210

me-iske alawa koi? 

sk- takes out a 2gb variant

me-aur koi?

sk- bhai abi market men sabse aacha yahi graphics card hai..sab chal jaega. 

me-thik hai bhaiya aap hi rakhiye *flees*

one shop i just asked do they keep ssds?they were like what is a ssd? 

Damn these good for nothin *******s..


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> my friend got a new gpu
> 
> me-what gpu did you get?
> friend-nVidia
> ...



It's not their fault. I am gonna quote a shopkeeper which was trying to sell me a local Thermal paste saying that it Cooler master.
Me: I want Arctic Silver V.
Shopkeeper:Agar itna pata hota toh yeh naukri tohri karte.


----------



## snap (Mar 5, 2014)

^^well at least he was honest


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^well at least he was honest



exactly. It's not their fault, they don't know much. They just wanna sell some stuff, get money and go home.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 5, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> my friend got a new gpu
> 
> me-what gpu did you get?
> friend-nVidia
> ...



but there are pro shops where the shopkeepers know what he is selling like golcha it here at Bangalore when i was purchasing my frnds rig i was thinking of titan he said dnt buy it it just costly and no game will utilize 6gb vram.............. also i got quote from all the shops in sp road his was the less that's why that guy sell his stuff with a huge attitude saying lena hai to lo warna jao......


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> but there are pro shops where the shopkeepers know what he is selling like golcha it here at Bangalore when i was purchasing my frnds rig i was thinking of titan he said dnt buy it it just costly and no game will utilize 6gb vram.............. also i got quote from all the shops in sp road his was the less that's why that guy sell his stuff with a huge attitude saying lena hai to lo warna jao......



First kind of guys are rare and good. Besides Bangalore is Silicon Valley of India, it'd be a shame if there such guys didn't exist. Here in Dehradun, a shopkeeper tells me Sony Xperia SP is better than LG Nexus 4 just because Sony processors are better than LG ones.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## adityak469 (Mar 5, 2014)

snap said:


> ^^well at least he was honest



m just mad at em fir misleading peole to buy a 210...and my dad is also one of their victim. :'(


----------



## seamon (Mar 5, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> m just mad at em fir misleading peole to buy a 210...and my dad is also one of them. :'(



Well they are leading their life towards profit and hard cash.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 6, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> m just mad at em fir misleading peole to buy a 210...and my dad is also one of their victim. :'(



This is very common. My dad too was a victim 2yrs back. Had asked to a GPU. He asked a friend of his and he promptly got a GT 210.

Trying to change that. Asked dad for a new one in Jan. He made me wait for 2months!!! 

Then he asked this same man, who calls up an "expert"  and 

Friend: Aye, tell me a good graphic card to play games.
 (he starts telling smthing, me waiting expectantly. wondering if he will say GT210 )
He asks me to open browser...
F: Yes, Asus, which model?? 
I open Asus Website.....
F:Ahh,, GT210!
Me   ) 

Manage to change his mind and he agrees to get HD7770+VP450P after 2days of pleading. Tells me to wait till 15th.

I think all shopkeepers have a deal with Asus to push this card, as everywhere i go, GT210 is the " Best Grapgic Card to play games on"  

Shiva


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> This is very common. My dad too was a victim 2yrs back. Had asked to a GPU. He asked a friend of his and he promptly got a GT 210.
> 
> Trying to change that. Asked dad for a new one in Jan. He made me wait for 2months!!!
> 
> ...



Tell them.........I want a demo. 
Then your arsenal, in your HDD put pre-installed Company of Heroes 2, Crysis 3 and Assassin's Creed 4 all set to max.
Tell the shopkeeper:- gimme 1 min and I'll do "Kirtan" to your GT 210.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 6, 2014)

^^^ 

I can just imagine smoke coming out of the cabby as crysis makes mincement out of it  I doubt whether it will even play the cutscences!!!

Crysis, AC4, COH2 vs. GT210  ->>  GT210  

PC:100  GT210: -100



Spoiler



On a Smiley Addiction 



Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 6, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> This is very common. My dad too was a victim 2yrs back. Had asked to a GPU. He asked a friend of his and he promptly got a GT 210.
> 
> Trying to change that. Asked dad for a new one in Jan. He made me wait for 2months!!!
> 
> ...



 

Seriously.. Even the first time i went for a GPU, i got a GT 520.

Mind you i was a noob back then... I meekly submitted. Thank god i had a CRT back then with 1024x768 res.. So i didnt feel much difficulty. 

Now when i think about it..


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Tell them.........I want a demo.
> Then your arsenal, in your HDD put pre-installed Company of Heroes 2, Crysis 3 and Assassin's Creed 4 all set to max.
> Tell the shopkeeper:- gimme 1 min and I'll do "Kirtan" to your GT 210.



Kirtan


----------



## aaruni (Mar 6, 2014)

seamon said:


> Tell them.........I want a demo.
> Then your arsenal, in your HDD put pre-installed Company of Heroes 2, Crysis 3 and Assassin's Creed 4 all set to max.
> Tell the shopkeeper:- gimme 1 min and I'll do *"Kirtan"* to your GT 210.



Kirtan! xDD!!!

Also, you forgot Metro 2033, all maxed out!


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 6, 2014)

Just load fallout 3 or new vegas with some graphical mods. 

Then Let the WTFs begin!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 6, 2014)

what does "kirtan" mean?? I too was a noob at the time when i got the GPU. TDF opened my eyes!

Shiva


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

aaruni said:


> Kirtan! xDD!!!
> 
> Also, you forgot Metro 2033, all maxed out!



Screw that, Get Last Light.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 6, 2014)

All of you have turned into GPU death plotters! Die GT210, Die!!

Shiva


----------



## seamon (Mar 6, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> what does "kirtan" mean?? I too was a noob at the time when i got the GPU. TDF opened my eyes!
> 
> Shiva



Kirtan= Silently torturing the graphic card till it becomes a barbeque. 

On a more practical note, Hitman: Absolution and Last Light will be very good choices. These games scale perfectly on Nvidia GPUs(even SLI) and will do more harm to GT 210.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2014)

I fell in for 8400GS reading "16x AA" on the pack . When I asked the shopleeper about some more powerful card (as I had some spare cash), he said "2 GB" adn I got more happy. BTW I started a thread on Chip forum but never got helpful replies. Everyone was like "8400 LOL" when I asked about 8400gs. TDF rocks!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 6, 2014)

Do u still use it??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Do u still use it??



Intel HD 2000 is stronger than 8400GS, he didnt even need to purchase it in the first place


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 7, 2014)

i think that was before i3...right?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2014)

I use hd2000 now after realizing this fact. I was a total noob at the time of purchasing the pc.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 7, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I use hd2000 now after realizing this fact. I was a total noob at the time of purchasing the pc.








Exactly same case here.




but my 8400gs doesnt work anymore.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 7, 2014)

guy gets airtel internet dongle, it does not work in his area (it's a remote village)
so he gets bsnl router, misplaces the box and contents, so the router works on LAN, but the BSNL engineers cannot get the wi-fi to work without the default password of the router. I was there and helped the BSNL guys set it up. 
he is using the router for a couple of months, someone else notices the wi-fi router is not giving wi-fi, so asks guy why it has no wi-fi
guy says "because it is too far from the tower"
I tell him nope, that's not the reason at all, the reason is he misplaced the box the router came in
guy says "but the airtel dongle also does not work because there is no tower nearby"


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 7, 2014)

Anorion said:


> guy gets airtel internet dongle, it does not work in his area (it's a remote village)
> so he gets bsnl router, misplaces the box and contents, so the router works on LAN, but the BSNL engineers cannot get the wi-fi to work without the default password of the router. I was there and helped the BSNL guys set it up.
> he is using the router for a couple of months, someone else notices the wi-fi router is not giving wi-fi, so asks guy why it has no wi-fi
> guy says "because it is too far from the tower"
> ...



If in case he gets a job, ask him not to work too as the tower is so far away from his place.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Laptops burn if they are kept on 24x7. I found this comment so dumb.


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Laptops burn if they are kept on 24x7. I found this comment so dumb.



No they don't as long as cooling is maintained. They are good for gaming 24x7.


----------



## moniker (Mar 7, 2014)

My laptop turns itself off when it's too hot anyway.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2014)

Every electronic device turns off when it gets too hot. You have to take case of cooling.


----------



## seamon (Mar 7, 2014)

My old laptop turns off when I play games on it but it's fan is broken, literally. New ones don't no matter how long I run 'em.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 7, 2014)

High temperatures will degrade battery life permanently though, happened with my old laptop


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2014)

Well it will turn off when the CPU hits thermal zone or above, that doesn't mean they'll burn. Besides any sane person who keeps a laptop on for 24x7 clocks down the the CPU anyway, or a cooler.
I find it so dumb how people can believe something like that! Well if it were my parents said that okay, but a person who is technically a MCA, well I really have nothing to say.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't understand why people say this this software is developed in .NET. .net is just a framework supported by numerous programming languages.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

A random guy in college: My mecrowmax cainwash is better than your Optimus G because it has dual sim.
Me:


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> A random guy in college: My mecrowmax cainwash is better than your Optimus G because it has dual sim.
> Me:



I will say this phone (Spice Boss Trio M-5025 Triple SIM Mobile Phone - Black from Spice | GSM Mobile Phones | mobile-store | HomeShop18.com) is better than both the phones as it is *Triple Sim*.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

Flash said:


> *breakbrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/like-father-like-son-like-grand-kids-dragon-ball-z-anime.jpg
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580501_476307639083686_1134854276_n.jpg


Niether dumb, nor related to technology

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> *images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/35700000/funny-dragon-ball-z-35761032-1024-768.jpg



Chuck Norris one is dumb, SSJ5 is fan made and the pic doesn't features SSJG.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 8, 2014)

wrong thread??


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> wrong thread??




- - - Updated - - -

Deleted..


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 9, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I will say this phone (Spice Boss Trio M-5025 Triple SIM Mobile Phone - Black from Spice | GSM Mobile Phones | mobile-store | HomeShop18.com) is better than both the phones as it is *Triple Sim*.



here's a better one  ( G'Five Four SIM | Model NO : W1 )


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> here's a better one  ( G'Five Four SIM | Model NO : W1 )



This one is probably for Indian villages where Airtel works in the morning, Aircel in the afternoon, Reliance in the evening and BSNL after midnight.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> This one is probably for Indian villages where Airtel works in the morning, Aircel in the afternoon, Reliance in the evening and BSNL after midnight.



BSNL works in villages?woah...


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> BSNL works in villages?woah...



BSNL is the only one in many villages. Private carriers hardly step out of towns.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 9, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> BSNL is the only one in many villages. Private carriers hardly step out of towns.



in my village airtel only works...


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 9, 2014)

I was around ten years old and I asked my friend to copy some game to my pen drive and he just copied the shortcut to it. 

I told not to put shortcuts and give me the full game, so he copied the .exe file and said here's your game


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 9, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> I was around ten years old and I asked my friend to copy some game to my pen drive and he just copied the shortcut to it.
> 
> I told not to put shortcuts and give me the full game, so he copied the .exe file and said here's your game



this reminds me of an incident.
When i was 11 years old(not sure about the age tho),my sis bought the first Apple product, an iPod shuffle third gen(as we never had used an Apple product before so) she thought it was plug and play and copied the songs directly. So as expected it wasn't working, and we went to the shop and he said we need iTunes to 'copy' songs to it and when we asked him to give us a copy of iTunes, he just gave us a shortcut   and let me tell you that was a original ''Apple'' shop


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 9, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> I was around ten years old and I asked my friend to copy some game to my pen drive and he just copied the shortcut to it.
> 
> I told not to put shortcuts and give me the full game, so he copied the .exe file and said here's your game



very common. i did that too nfs2, captain claw, roadrash bunch of 10+ other games shortcuts to floppy drive and told my friend " puri vacation nikal jayegi itni games chori karke laya hu cybercafe se"


----------



## amjath (Mar 9, 2014)

TheHumanBot said:


> very common. i did that too nfs2, captain claw, roadrash bunch of 10+ other games shortcuts to floppy drive and told my friend " puri vacation nikal jayegi itni games chori karke laya hu cybercafe se"



That moment when u try running the shortcuts


----------



## Pasapa (Mar 9, 2014)

Eww, captain claw, is that the awesome 2D game where we play as a wolf with a sword , pistol and stuff like that ?


----------



## ankitkr091 (Mar 9, 2014)

One of my frnd ( a girl ) told me that her lappy was running slow because she had lost the macro sd slot cover of her lappy


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 9, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Eww, captain claw, is that the awesome 2D game where we play as a wolf with a sword , pistol and stuff like that ?



hell yeah, one of the best games ever.. MAGIC Claw OP


----------



## aaruni (Mar 9, 2014)

I loved that game!


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 9, 2014)

Me too! Played it around 6yrs back 

Shiva


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> I was around ten years old and I asked my friend to copy some game to my pen drive and he just copied the shortcut to it.
> 
> I told not to put shortcuts and give me the full game, so he copied the .exe file and said here's your game


This reminds me of an incident too. When my friend got his first rig, I installed FIFA and another game which I forgot. Next day I went to his home, and saw that those two games icon were missing from desktop, and he smiled and confidently said 'I have deleted those games', cause I need to show him how to install games. And just as I thought he deleted the desktop short cuts but the actual game. I smiled and started playing the FIFA, he was like WTF 
This incident by no meaning is dumb, as it was his very first time, however it was really funny.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 9, 2014)

i purposefully give shortcuts to friends and tell them that the game doiesnt work without a GPU 
i feel sorry for them but they keep bugging me..asking me to give them crysis 2, skyrim etc that they would play on poor igpus...
they even ask me to give them PS3 games to play on their PC (GTA V especially) i explain to them that it doesnt work this way, but they say"arey chal jayega tu de bas"
after i still refuse they give me mean silent looks making me feel bad.. they also ask for original cd's with cd key activated, and say the same thing "arey tu de bas main chala lunga"
and then call me saying "are crack kaha se lu?? yeh torrent site pe ladkiyo ki pictures aa rahi hai, tu karke de na"..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card Review by srikanth Rao | Flipkart.com


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 9, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card Review by srikanth Rao | Flipkart.com



29 people find this review useful 
time to leave earth


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 29 people find this review useful
> time to leave earth



not us, but them


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 9, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> they even ask me to give them PS3 games to play on their PC (GTA V especially) i explain to them that it doesnt work this way, but they say"arey chal jayega tu de bas"
> after i still refuse they give me mean silent looks making me feel bad..:



dat ignorance....hte these kind of noobs...don't know sh#t and act so ignorant.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> this reminds me of an incident.
> When i was 11 years old(not sure about the age tho),my sis bought the first Apple product, an iPod shuffle third gen(as we never had used an Apple product before so) she thought it was plug and play and copied the songs directly. So as expected it wasn't working, and we went to the shop and he said we need iTunes to 'copy' songs to it and when we asked him to give us a copy of iTunes, he just gave us a shortcut   and let me tell you that was a original ''Apple'' shop


Not likely, most probably it was a premium reseller...


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 9, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Not likely, most probably it was a premium reseller...



idk..but it was either Planet M or an Apple store as both opened in a short time at the same place after one another and we bought stuff from both the shops...still either PlanetM or Apple, copying shortcuts is dumb.


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> 29 people find this review useful
> time to leave earth


55% of 29 users...
that means thee is still hope remaining!!


----------



## seamon (Mar 9, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> 55% of 29 users...
> that means thee is still hope remaining!!



still major population is of idiots.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 9, 2014)

Apple does not have official stores in India yet, only resellers. iStore (changed now) from reliance or maple or other exclusively apple stores are still resellers
They expect you to download from net or get latest version from Digit DVDs


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2014)

@flyingcow : You are a basa$$ 

Reported that dumb comment, however Flipkart never bothers to do anything.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 11, 2014)

Well to be fair enough, it's only those people who unaware about the intricacies of technology make such ignorant comments.

For eg back in the old days(1996-97) when my dad bought home our first PC(windows 95,Pentium 1 Processor,16 MB RAM , 1 GB HD)

I used to think that email addresses(@example.com) were actually websites which would open up in IE .


I am pretty sure if some doctor asks's us something about some medicine or operation, he/she would be laughing his/her ass off at our ignorance 

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## snap (Mar 11, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Well to be fair enough, it's only those people who unaware about the intricacies of technology make such ignorant comments.
> 
> For eg back in the old days(1996-97) when my dad bought home our first PC(windows 95,Pentium 1 Processor,16 MB RAM , 1 GB HD)
> 
> ...



I mean we don't take specialized courses to gain our knowledge unlike them doctors, most if this is just common sense


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 11, 2014)

snap said:


> I mean we don't take specialized courses to gain our knowledge unlike them doctors, most if this is just common sense



Well not for everybody, one would like to think that way but from what I have seen that isn't the case.I have met people who are top of the class in their respective subject's and yet they don't know how download and run torrent.

I believe all this tech stuff(like every other subject in this world) requires a specific skillset and people who dont possess it remain oblivious


----------



## snap (Mar 11, 2014)

I am talking about stuff like these: 



SaiyanGoku said:


> A random guy in college: My mecrowmax cainwash is better than your Optimus G because it has dual sim.
> Me:






snap said:


> for the uninitiated




The illustrated guide to a Ph.D.

- - - Updated - - -

it ain't about skillset but rather the mindset to not live in ignorance


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2014)

Both of you are right. There are persons who are top in their field of work, who don't know crap about technology, and I respect them, cause to get to their position I would have to let my brain explode, cause I am lazy. That being said, when I see my friends, Masters of Computer Application, Computer Engineer, Software Engineer, and those sort of 'masters' and yet the reply me back in SMS what is x64 and x86 you are talking about, well dude, I can't really write how I feel. How on earth could some persons don't know these basic stuffs after reading thousands and thousands of pages, I literally have no idea.
There is nothing pathetic than bookish knowledge only.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 11, 2014)

This happened about two months back in college. My friend had to buy a laptop so I suggested an a10 config. Now this friend is illiterate about technology, so he went forward to ask a female cse teacher about this processor. The teacher's reply: "what is amd? I think Intel makes processors"


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2014)

I am an anti-AMD guy, but that my friend is just . . .  
And to that tacher ...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 11, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Eww, captain claw, is that the awesome 2D game where we play as a wolf with a sword , pistol and stuff like that ?



DUDE, He's a pirate.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 11, 2014)

guy using the phrase "new brand" when he mean "brand new"


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 11, 2014)

1000th post for this thread


----------



## Flash (Mar 11, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This happened about two months back in college. My friend had to buy a laptop so I suggested an a10 config. Now this friend is illiterate about technology, so he went forward to ask a female cse teacher about this processor. The teacher's reply: "what is amd? I think Intel makes processors"



I wouldn't say it's dumb. She's ignorant.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 12, 2014)

What do you people call this? 
My friend has a Sidewinder X6, and some Asus Headphone (~3.5 k) and he doesn't use those things, cause they are so good. So he uses his Logitech cheapo mouse and his Galaxy Ace's IEM to play and listen to audio from his PC! And keeps those 'expensive' or 'premium' stuffs in shelf.
Also he bashes stuffs he uses. Like he keeps bashing Samsung, and he uses a Samsung phone, Samsung monitor. He bashes Asus, he has an Asus mobo, Asus sound card. Yesterday he bought a DG soundcard, and then he called me to ask how to enable front audio panel and all that, and before hanging up he says, 'you know I hate Asus, they are a horrible company, wish EVGA made sound cards, that day I will buy one and drag you (me) with me to buy one'! 
Isn't it like eating and sh!tt!ng at same place?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> Isn't it like eating and sh!tt!ng at same place?


no.nope.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Mar 12, 2014)

One of my technically advanced friends has a GTX560 ti for nothing. He says he never liked gaming 

I mean why a gtx then?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> One of my technically advanced friends has a GTX560 ti for nothing. He says he never liked gaming
> 
> I mean why a gtx then?



photoshop


----------



## aaruni (Mar 12, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> One of my technically advanced friends has a GTX560 ti for nothing. He says he never liked gaming
> 
> I mean why a gtx then?



or after effects.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 12, 2014)

aaruni said:


> or after effects.



or for nothing...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 12, 2014)

^  

Shiva


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 12, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> One of my technically advanced friends has a GTX560 ti for nothing. He says he never liked gaming
> 
> I mean why a gtx then?



because he is technologically advanced.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 12, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> because he is technologically advanced dumb & money burner.


That seems right :/


----------



## Flash (Mar 12, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> One of my technically advanced friends has a GTX560 ti for nothing. He says he never liked gaming
> 
> I mean why a gtx then?


Money.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 12, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> What do you people call this?
> My friend has a Sidewinder X6, and some Asus Headphone (~3.5 k) and he doesn't use those things, cause they are so good.





Tell him to marry a pretty girl. I'll be there for her.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 12, 2014)

Sony UI is dull and boring....words of my school classmate who is a samsung fanboy and owns a SIII and considers it the best phone.....when asked about s4 says not much of improvement.....his comment on stock android ..sucks....and his all say yapping of his phone and it features..wish could shotgun him in his mouth....anyways his flaunt box SIII enjoyed nice bath in water when we went for boating at WOW and he fell in the pond xD clumsy fellow


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> or for nothing...



or excel sheets.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,
Yesterday My helmet was stolen from Parking lot which I was kept on bike(didn't locked).

A Traffic policer caught me at some signal, Asked 400Ransome! 
Me: Sir my helmet stolen from parking lot of company and i paid fine just previous signal(Thinking he ll leave me)
Police: Show leave that all show me ur DL
Me: Sir I forgot wallet in ofice in urgency as it was bout 10pm
Police: k pay fine if not anything that u have right now in cash pay and go!!!
Me: suddeny opened wallet san 50Rs was there which i gace, soon at that moment assistant to that police one constable
uttered just u told u have forgetton Wallet how come u got now. . . 
Me: Blind smile. . . and paid 200 . . .


----------



## Kirankp05 (Mar 13, 2014)

UR friend rocks yaar!!!
This is the funniest part of this thread>>> i'm still laughing


----------



## Kirankp05 (Mar 13, 2014)

Flash said:


> Next time, show her the DVI port and say this is USB 4.0 Type C ..


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Hi,
> Yesterday My helmet was stolen from Parking lot which I was kept on bike(didn't locked).
> 
> A Traffic policer caught me at some signal, Asked 400Ransome!
> ...



wut ?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 13, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Hi,
> Yesterday My helmet was stolen from Parking lot which I was kept on bike(didn't locked).
> 
> A Traffic policer caught me at some signal, Asked 400Ransome!
> ...



Thanks for sharing.. Had a really good laugh. That "ransome", that "didnt locked", that "policer" etc. They were all funny..


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2014)

Lol
 @helmet guy:read the thread title once again


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 13, 2014)

Faun said:


> wut ?



He was kept on bike.


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> He was kept on bike.



Should have looked good.


----------



## Shah (Mar 13, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Hi,
> Yesterday My helmet was stolen from Parking lot which I was kept on bike(didn't locked).
> 
> A Traffic policer caught me at some signal, Asked 400Ransome!
> ...



How come this is related to Technology?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2014)

Forgive him please..newcomer hai bhai


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 13, 2014)

Is Razer Game Booster worth it??

Shiva


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 13, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Forgive him please..newcomer hai bhai



Are you the one saying this?? Endh patti nandu ??


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

Shah said:


> How come this is related to Technology?



You see it's written in code word just like flyingcow's message.

Let's re-examine.



> Hi,
> Yesterday My helmet was stolen from Parking lot which I was kept on bike(*didn't locked*).



This sentence tell us that his phone was stole and he just changed it with his helmet to avoid embarrassment. 



> A Traffic policer caught me at some signal, Asked 400Ransome!



This means his anti-virus caught a virus and the anti-virus costs 400 bucks.



> Me: Sir my helmet stolen from parking lot of company and i paid fine just previous signal(Thinking he ll leave me)
> Police: Show leave that all show me ur DL



This means that the anti-virus works only if you use original version.



> Me: Blind smile. . . and paid 200 . . .



He got the anti-virus at a discount.


TL;DR He is recommending an anti-virus which prevents cell-phone theft.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> You see it's written in code word just like flyingcow's message.
> 
> Let's re-examine.
> 
> ...



Now thats even funnier. I smiled a little by tickling myself to death just to achieve that small smile that I managed.


----------



## snap (Mar 13, 2014)

where is dem dislike buttons


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 13, 2014)

snap said:


> where is dem dislike buttons



missing reddit.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Are you the one saying this?? Endh patti nandu ??


 forgive and forget
Aliyan evide ninno malayalam oppikunundalo..hmm


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> You see it's written in code word just like flyingcow's message.
> 
> Let's re-examine.
> 
> ...



dat decryption


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2014)

seamon said:


> You see it's written in code word just like flyingcow's message.
> Let's re-examine.
> This sentence tell us that his phone was stole and he just changed it with his helmet to avoid embarrassment.
> This means his anti-virus caught a virus and the anti-virus costs 400 bucks.
> ...


I must suicide


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

snap said:


> where is dem dislike buttons



y u do this? T_T


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 13, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> I must suicide



NO NANDINI not yet, hour 1ly girl member.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 13, 2014)

Rank My Computer

According to this 



> Name: NVIDIA GeForce 210
> Chipset: GeForce 210
> Manufacturer: NVIDIA
> Memory: 1.0 GB
> ...



Shopkeepers can use this to sell the card. Top 20% , GT210 ????? 

Shiva


----------



## seamon (Mar 13, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Rank My Computer
> 
> According to this
> 
> ...




It means GT 210 is slower than 80% computers not faster than 80% computers lol. It's percentile score is 20 which means 20% computers are slower.

Name:  NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M
Chipset:  NVxx
Manufacturer:  NVIDIA
Memory:  2.0 GB
Category:  Performance
Generation:  17th
DirectX:   11
Rank:  73rd percentile
Your graphics card ranks in the 73rd percentile.
Out of worldwide population of 1,646,081 NVIDIA graphics devices, your device is more powerful than 1,196,962 others.

- - - Updated - - -

Looks like it doesn't support SLI yet.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 13, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> forgive and forget
> Aliyan evide ninno malayalam oppikunundalo..hmm



Bhai.. njan oru malayali ane.. I was in Hyderabad and now in Blore


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Bhai.. njan oru malayali ane.. I was in Hyderabad and now in Blore


*www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/hello/hats-off-salute-smiley-emoticon.gif


----------



## .jRay. (Mar 14, 2014)

Me and a friend were trying to share a research file via superbeam and he didnt have it installed. So i asked him if he wanted the .apk i could send it to him via Bluetooth. "Ye apk bpk mai nai daalne wala. Is sab me virus hota hai. "



Spoiler



i dont install .apk's it has virus


----------



## Kirankp05 (Mar 14, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Forgive him please..newcomer hai bhai



Not related tech, shared incident happend wit u guys . . . 

Thanks Nandu


----------



## Kirankp05 (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi, My friend bought Bose IE2 earphone, I used it on my Nokia express music soon he shouted, abe earphone kharab hojayega?
ME: why:
Friend: These earphones to be only used for HTC high end mobiles and apple i phones not for other mobiles, other mobiles cause so much unwanted sound that damages earphones
ME: I was socked and kept thinking from where should i start to teach him how ear phones work


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 14, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Hi,
> Yesterday My helmet was stolen from Parking lot which I was kept on bike(didn't locked).
> 
> A Traffic policer caught me at some signal, Asked 400Ransome!
> ...



Such english..
Much grammar..
Wow!

Must be Shakespeare doge!!


----------



## Kirankp05 (Mar 14, 2014)

True!!! I'm Shakespeare doge and u Piggy or more of D!ck of Charles dickens(I know you'll google it out)!!! 
You one among them who constantly try to make themselves happy by grunting at other. . . . . Its nature for you to grunt!!!


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> True!!! I'm Shakespeare doge and u Piggy or more of D!ck of Charles dickens(I know you'll google it out)!!!
> You one among them who constantly try to make themselves happy by grunting at other. . . . . Its nature for you to grunt!!!


take it easy buddy..do you know what doge is?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 14, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> True!!! I'm Shakespeare doge and u Piggy or more of D!ck of Charles dickens(I know you'll google it out)!!!
> You one among them who constantly try to make themselves happy by grunting at other. . . . . Its nature for you to grunt!!!



And do u know what a grunt is?? And how is the word even appicable here?? :S


----------



## Kirankp05 (Mar 14, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> And do u know what a grunt is?? And how is the word even appicable here?? :S



I don't know in which context you are asking this? !


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 14, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> I don't know in which context you are asking this? !



I thought so. Having read your first post in this thread I can say its really difficult for you to understand simple things.


----------



## Kirankp05 (Mar 14, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I thought so. Having read your first post in this thread I can say its really difficult for you to understand simple things.



Oh so! Now you certifying on your thoughts and perception! Might be you have taken offensive on usage of Grunt? . . . is it so Old owl


----------



## snap (Mar 14, 2014)

i think he might be trolling


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 14, 2014)

snap said:


> i think he might be trolling



Troll in this thread and paint himself as a guaranteed target?? I doubt someone with sense does that 

- - - Updated - - -



Kirankp05 said:


> Oh so! Now you certifying on your thoughts and perception! Might be you have taken offensive on usage of Grunt? . . . is it so Old owl



I am no policer or dint locked anywhere. so why grunt me with 400 ransom?? I can gace only blind smile.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 14, 2014)

Me : which graphics card this laptop has ?
Sales : NVIDIA. 
Me : Which model ?
S: 2.2GHZ 
!!!!!


----------



## snap (Mar 14, 2014)

this thread is getting meta....

- - - Updated - - -

dk why but the way you guys are talking reminded me of this


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 16, 2014)

We were calling all contestants of a dance competition to collect their song tracks via email. One guy didn't send the track so we called him back. His reply : "my song is in 'kbps' and I can't find any kbps to mp3 converter. I've asked everybody but no one has it".


----------



## snap (Mar 17, 2014)

"tru dat", "#dumbness"


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2014)

My friend accidentally opened internet explorer


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 17, 2014)

^ The latest versions of IE are actually very good, seriously. I find it better than Chrome (Chrome is the most laggy browser I have ever used anyway!), but the extensions kinda make up for it, and needless to say that all the G related services are flawless and quite fast than any other browser in Chrome. But overall my favourite will be Mozilla always, and IE next, if it were not about Google services I would uninstall Chrome at this instant


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 18, 2014)

^^my fav was mozilla until i used chrome


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> My friend accidentally opened internet explorer



not funny...as whatthefrak said..latest versions of IE are awesome...but well because of the hype they are underrated.



whatthefrak said:


> ^ The latest versions of IE are actually very good, seriously. I find it better than Chrome (Chrome is the most laggy browser I have ever used anyway!), but the extensions kinda make up for it, and needless to say that all the G related services are flawless and quite fast than any other browser in Chrome. But overall my favourite will be Mozilla always, and IE next, if it were not about Google services I would uninstall Chrome at this instant



chromium based browsers are good...still nothing beats Mozilla


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 18, 2014)

[MENTION=129451]aditya[/MENTION]kadityak469
Wow
What about earlier versions of IE
I am comparing browsers as a whole not just the latest version..
Funny or not IE sucks


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 18, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Funny or not IE sucks



that's what i was talking about. Better try it. It's actually good


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Wow
> What about earlier versions of IE
> I am comparing browsers as a whole not just the latest version..
> Funny or not IE sucks


The problem is you can't / shouldn't really compare 'older' IE versions with other browsers? Do you compare a Pentium 4 with someone's Haswell? You compare IV-B. So it's kinda meaningless to base you views on older versions of IE


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 18, 2014)

True - newer versions of ie are actually good. Chrome is the worst modern browser I've ever used. It sucks for slow connections. In my 2g network, google search results would open faster in firefox than they would in chrome.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 18, 2014)

You cannot get everything in one browser. Firefox = slow connection, but it lags , and doesnot support many features.
Chrome = need fast connection, but it is pretty much optimized, and support most of the features.
IE = when I need to open 3 email accounts simultaneously, I use IE10


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2014)

my college's Management Information System (MIS) doesn't supports chrome 

on the other hand, I've found a workaround for that


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 18, 2014)

I prefer chrome. Somehow Mozilla is too slow for me 

Shiva


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 18, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> The problem is you can't / shouldn't really compare 'older' IE versions with other browsers? Do you compare a Pentium 4 with someone's Haswell? You compare IV-B. So it's kinda meaningless to base you views on older versions of IE



The problem is i am more than happy with chrome


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> The problem is i am more than happy with chrome



Good for you, dude.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 18, 2014)

^ya i will try the new ie if i get time


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> True!!! I'm Shakespeare doge and u Piggy or more of D!ck of Charles dickens(I know you'll google it out)!!!
> You one among them who constantly try to make themselves happy by grunting at other. . . . . Its nature for you to grunt!!!



Fret not ye lass. Thou has been been reported for thy Shakespearean language.


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2014)

Kirankp05 said:


> Hi, My friend bought Bose IE2 earphone, I used it on my Nokia express music soon he shouted, abe earphone kharab hojayega?
> ME: why:
> Friend: These earphones to be only used for HTC high end mobiles and apple i phones not for other mobiles, other mobiles cause so much unwanted sound that damages earphones
> ME: I was socked and kept thinking from where should i start to teach him how ear phones work



Hmmm.. Really, a valid question.. How do the earphones really work??


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 19, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Hmmm.. Really, a valid question.. How do the earphones really work??


When you take into account the price of that IEM, it simply works b**ler moto


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 19, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> When you take into account the price of that IEM, it simply works b**ler moto





True that. At that price there are lots of other and much better offerings, if one cares to do some research.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 20, 2014)

Reviews Sennheiser HD 800 Wired Headphones Headphone - Latest Review of Sennheiser HD 800 Wired Headphones, India | Flipkart.com

well i think most of you saw it before....still never gets old   
dem reviews


----------



## $hadow (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2014)

$hadow said:


> View attachment 13926



But it's 12% off now !


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 20, 2014)

Well my friend was downloading gta 5 for pc
I told him to delete it but he said its real and kept downloading
Now his computer is down and he still doesnt believe me that it was a virus
Well sometimes I think hope many people must have become fool from it


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 20, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Reviews Sennheiser HD 800 Wired Headphones Headphone - Latest Review of Sennheiser HD 800 Wired Headphones, India | Flipkart.com
> 
> well i think most of you saw it before....still never gets old
> dem reviews



..this review had been posted here more times than sunny leone did XXX movies..
its painstaking to see this again and again..


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 20, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> ..this review had been posted here more times than sunny leone did XXX movies..
> its painstaking to see this again and again..



well m new here...forgive me for that....


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 20, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> well m new here...forgive me for that....



no...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> no...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> well m new here...forgive me for that....



*Well *I *am *,


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 21, 2014)

this is what happened two hours ago....i was just in my school, bus, after giving the exams..some kids in class 9 were talking and one of them was saying - abe pata hai mere papa ko na jab salary nai milta hai na toh wo ek hacker ko paisa de dete hai and wo goverment site hack kar ke papa ka account men paisa daal deta hai  aur pata hai hack karna itna easy hota hai na..government ka page na HTML men hota hai  ...turant hack ho jata hai


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 21, 2014)

Lol ↑↑ send that buddy to ethical hacking course
You should have asked him what is html (not the full form)


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 21, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Lol ↑↑ send that buddy to ethical hacking course
> You should have asked him what is html (not the full form)



if i asked him even the full form, he probably wouldn't know it....and not a buddy though...


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> this is what happened two hours ago....i was just in my school, bus, after giving the exams..some kids in class 9 were talking and one of them was saying - abe pata hai mere papa ko na jab salary nai milta hai na toh wo ek hacker ko paisa de dete hai and wo goverment site hack kar ke papa ka account men paisa daal deta hai  aur pata hai hack karna itna easy hota hai na..government ka page na HTML men hota hai  ...turant hack ho jata hai



You don't give an exam. 

You take an exam.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 21, 2014)

But I guess exam takes yours much than giving itself


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2014)

Not sure where to post this:
But my friend cant even download A freaking 1 MB file by himself..He sends me the link tells me to download it,and send it to him via whatsapp.
What can you call such a "newb" ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2014)

^Lazy ?


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Lazy ?



or dumb and noob


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Not sure where to post this:
> But my friend cant even download A freaking 1 MB file by himself..He sends me the link tells me to download it,and send it to him via whatsapp.
> What can you call such a "newb" ?



He might think that it must be virus and let's you download first so he doesn't suffers any problem
Also he might not want to waste his data


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> He might think that it must be virus and let's you download first so he doesn't suffers any problem
> Also he might not want to waste his data



Downloading via whatsapp wont waste his data?


----------



## amjath (Mar 23, 2014)

You can't explain these peoples behaviour. But I'm damn sure they are not clever. My friend use to ask me about IC specification during college days. I said its a simple Google search. But he wants me to search and send him the link. BTW it was a first link in Google result.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 23, 2014)

Another recent one,How to hide last seen...


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 23, 2014)

me back when i first bought my computer "dont sneeze near computer it will catch a virus".............


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2014)

Superayush said:


> But I guess exam takes yours much than giving itself



Lulz!!


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> me back when i first bought my computer "dont sneeze near computer it will catch a virus".............



You're joking, right?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 23, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Not sure where to post this:
> But my friend cant even download A freaking 1 MB file by himself..He sends me the link tells me to download it,and send it to him via whatsapp.
> What can you call such a "newb" ?


Son of a biaatch


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 23, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Son of a biaatch


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 23, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> You're joking, right?



i really hope he is..

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> Son of a biaatch


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 24, 2014)

actually that time i didn't even knew what the hell was a comp my elder brother bought one for himself............


----------



## aaruni (Mar 24, 2014)

amjath said:


> You can't explain these peoples behaviour. But I'm damn sure they are not clever. My friend use to ask me about IC specification during college days. I said its a simple Google search. But he wants me to search and send him the link. BTW it was a first link in Google result.



lmgtfy.com


----------



## amjath (Mar 24, 2014)

aaruni said:


> lmgtfy.com



It was around 3.5 years ago so lmgtfy was not available or was not popular


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 24, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Downloading via whatsapp wont waste his data?



I dont think he is aware that getting the file from whatsapp is actually "downloading" it


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 25, 2014)

just happened 10 mins ago. Our exams are over and as usual my friends started asking me for games and movies. A friend told me to give all my movies to him(400gv) and that he'll give two 8gb pendrives  when i told him about the size, he wanted me to give my external hdd to him. I told him that i wont as it may get infected and ihave all my stuff i it and i can't afford it getting infected. He was like- abe kya bol rha hai. Duniya men aisa koi computer nai hai jisme virus nai ho  kisi bhi computer expert se puch le. Ho sakta hai tere men kam ho but sare computers men virus hota hai.  i thought about explaing(as he may be talking about cracks) but then i was sleepy and just told him- ok. I wont give my hdd, i'll give you movies in my 64gb pendrive..just let me sleep in peace


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> just happened 10 mins ago. Our exams are over and as usual my friends started asking me for games and movies. A friend told me to give all my movies to him(400gv) and that he'll give two 8gb pendrives  when i told him about the size, he wanted me to give my external hdd to him. I told him that i wont as it may get infected and ihave all my stuff i it and i can't afford it getting infected. He was like- abe kya bol rha hai. Duniya men aisa koi computer nai hai jisme virus nai ho  kisi bhi computer expert se puch le. Ho sakta hai tere men kam ho but sare computers men virus hota hai.  i thought about explaing(as he may be talking about cracks) but then i was sleepy and just told him- ok. I wont give my hdd, i'll give you movies in my 64gb pendrive..just let me sleep in peace



Rest in peace brother
Opps.. sleep in peace


----------



## ratul (Mar 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> He was like- abe kya bol rha hai. Duniya men aisa koi computer nai hai jisme virus nai ho  kisi bhi computer expert se puch le. Ho sakta hai tere men kam ho but sare computers men virus hota hai.



well, he might be right : Expert Says NSA Have Backdoors Built Into Intel And AMD Processors
â€œWe cannot trustâ€￾ Intel and Viaâ€™s chip-based crypto, FreeBSD developers say | Ars Technica

And not sure about this one, but this might be big: *www.theverge.com/2013/12/20/523100...-a-back-door-into-rsa-encryption-according-to


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 25, 2014)

ratul said:


> well, he might be right : Expert Says NSA Have Backdoors Built Into Intel And AMD Processors
> â€œWe cannot trustâ€� Intel and Viaâ€™s chip-based crypto, FreeBSD developers say | Ars Technica
> 
> And not sure about this one, but this might be big: NSA paid $10 million to put its backdoor in RSA encryption, according to Reuters report | The Verge



i had no clue about that. But i can assure you, he didn't knew it. He was just ignorant..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2014)

one of my classmates calls snapdeal.com as "saanpdeal.com" and flipkart.com as "philipscart.com"


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2014)

In a lecture on embedded systems, the lectures said "suppose you want more in laptop, will you sell the laptop and get a new one with more ram? No, you would upgrade it" to which a friend said "but we are talking about laptops". He didn't knew we can upgrade ram in laptops. Additionally, he has been owning laptops from last 5 years.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

One old computer admin of our labs was highly illiterate and used to ask students for each and every small tasks such as configuring the MySQL database,downloading files over the network.

He used to say that in a bihari accent : Arey isshme MyShheeKyunL nahi chal raha h


----------



## jaleel (Apr 16, 2014)

My friend doing priority work very seriously, suddenly he asks me screen looks hanging, what is the shortcut to refresh?

I said press F5, Immediately he trying to press F and 5 in numeric pad.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 16, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> One old computer admin of our labs was highly illiterate and used to ask students for each and every small tasks such as configuring the MySQL database,downloading files over the network.
> 
> He used to say that in a bihari accent : Arey isshme MyShheeKyunL nahi chal raha h



*patorjk.com/blog/2012/01/26/pronouncing-sql-s-q-l-or-sequel/


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 17, 2014)

jaleel said:


> My friend doing priority work very seriously, suddenly he asks me screen looks hanging, what is the shortcut to refresh?
> 
> I said press F5, Immediately he trying to press F and 5 in numeric pad.


hahahaha....he's crazy......


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2014)

*tech.firstpost.com/news-analysis/ubuntu-trusty-14-04-is-here-will-it-replace-windows-xp-222035.html



> Narendra Yadav: even its cant replace java os





> Narendra Yadav: i know mohnish ur begger and cant afford orginal software even u cant afford one rupee tooffe , why u dont give money to poor people . google post huge loss in q1 2014 , free is always harmful and crap .





> Narendra Yadav: same like in window phone have no virus stop publish cheap article . its fact microsoft think about student , office and other . and linux or ubuntu use by people have no aim and jobeless depend on their family income .





> Narendra Yadav: author is mad and sick what is ubuntu is there any use of ubuntu . we cant normal thing on ubuntu every time this thing to download . only 1 percentage people using ubuntu with dual os like window their main os . ubuntu is just show poor linux u need another 1000000 year to become window 95 ha ha .



 why people like this exist  ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 20, 2014)

^ So as to guarantee income for smart people.


----------



## seamon (Apr 20, 2014)

^^Yin and Yang.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Apr 21, 2014)

Was testing afreesms to send a sms
Got this verification code!


Ps-also the website doesnt work
My bro recieved the msg like ^¥%>Δ°¦π  when i sent test,is free sms working


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

^

this should be in the EPI/LOL pics thread


----------



## Flash (Apr 21, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Was testing afreesms to send a sms
> Got this verification code!
> View attachment 14215
> Ps-also the website doesnt work
> My bro recieved the msg like ^¥%>Δ°¦π  when i sent test,is free sms working


 You're lucky..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 21, 2014)

Me: Which language did you develop this software in?
Person: Don net.
Me: I'm asking the programming language.
Person: Dot Net.


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 21, 2014)

friend: yaar i want to buy a dslr
me: cool. you have any particular model in mind?
F: Sony 3000K
M: hmmm.. why not anything from Canon or Nikon?
F: nope, they are very old company. they have old technology. sony has very new technology.
M:  okie.


Me after sometime: whats the fullform of dslr?
F: full form nahi hota hai re... its a camera. 
Me:   oh okies.


----------



## saranshmohite (Apr 21, 2014)

This guy is on a roll. I mean, it's one of the funnies things I've seen in a very long time. Much watch it bro, *bit.ly/1m1vRNM


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2014)

^^Don't spam video links. Consider it as last warning.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2014)

I find it amusing that despite being warned to not buy a cr@p device, people buy it and then come to seek help when their said device didn't work properly.

Case 1: a cousin of mine wanted to buy a smart phone but got some Nokia asha. Now she asks me to download whatsapp for her, even though the phone's not supported.

Case 2: a friend of mine wanted to buy a tablet for reading ebooks, pdfs and watching movies. He bought a Samsung tab 3  because of 10 inch screen and is stuck with android ICS and most of his movies aren't supported even by mxplayer due to codec issues.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 25, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I find it amusing that despite being warned to not buy a cr@p device, people buy it and then come to seek help when their said device didn't work properly.
> 
> Case 1: a cousin of mine wanted to buy a smart phone but got some Nokia asha. Now she asks me to download whatsapp for her, even though the phone's not supported.
> 
> Case 2: a friend of mine wanted to buy a tablet for reading ebooks, pdfs and watching movies. He bought a Samsung tab 3  because of 10 inch screen and is stuck with android ICS and most of his movies aren't supported even by mxplayer due to codec issues.



 

i friend of mine had 35k to assemble a pc(with monitor), i wasted 2 hours to suggested him a rig with a fx4300 and a 7770. he ultimately asked the local shop to assemble the pc. He ended with some amd dual core and a gt210. m happy. he deserved it for wasting my 2 hours for nothing.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2014)

A girl in my class wanted to buy a laptop for basic usage, absolutely no  gaming. I suggested Lenovo G500 with 4th gen i5 (more than what she'll  ever need) and 4 GB ram for 37k but she ended up buying a ~55k Sony  Vaio. I feel pity for such classmates and their parents.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 25, 2014)

Do you own a desktop? (The thread)


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 25, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i friend of mine had 35k to assemble a pc(with monitor), i wasted 2 hours to suggested him a rig with a fx4300 and a 7770. he ultimately asked the local shop to assemble the pc. He ended with some amd dual core and a gt210. m happy. he deserved it for wasting my 2 hours for nothing.



exactly same thing happened with me


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 25, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Do you own a desktop? (The thread)


This.


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> A girl in my class wanted to buy a laptop for basic usage, absolutely no  gaming. I suggested Lenovo G500 with 4th gen i5 (more than what she'll  ever need) and 4 GB ram for 37k but she ended up buying a ~55k Sony  Vaio. I feel pity for such classmates and their parents.



well first of all she's a *girl*  secondly girls like sony. it looks attractive or whatever.

- - - Updated - - -



whatthefrak said:


> This.





> Desktops are not selling anymore. Laptops are fast enough and are not too costly. Also tablets are available cheaply.
> 
> I am stating the facts. Look around there are very few shops selling desktops.
> 
> I want to ask if you own a desktop, what makes you keep one or buy a desktop over other options.



from that thread


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 28, 2014)

a lady sitting in the cubicle opposite to my cubicle is trying to listen to the phone from the normal front speaker while the headphone is still attached. 

she is going nuts saying "sunai nahi de rahi hai.. zorse bol...."[cant hear you, speak louder] 

- - - Updated - - -

wtf.. she just took it down from her ear and looked at it... and again she's at it


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2014)

> wtf.. she just took it down from her ear and looked at it... and again she's at it



Holy s**t that really happen?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## flyingcow (Apr 28, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Do you own a desktop? (The thread)


i dont get it


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 28, 2014)

Most of the homes today don't have desktops. I have spoken to guys who install airtel bsnl broadband.....and this is in Bangalore.
So whos the uninformed dumb now ?



whatthefrak said:


> This.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 28, 2014)

Friend:I hack games..get into their codes change it,Do sh!t and help these pir@ted game cd shops.. I help them make the game better
Me:Ok


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 28, 2014)

A shopkeeper installed windows XP  on an cousin's new desktop. According to the shopkeeper, "one must learn to operate windows XP before he starts working on windows 7, because in job interviews, companies ask questions related to windows XP"


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 28, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> i dont get it



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/183127-do-you-own-desktop.html


----------



## seamon (Apr 28, 2014)

Summary:OP started an all out war between laptops and desktops and then disappeared(just like Aatrox does in League of Legends lore). He did intervene in between to add fuel to fire. Desktop fanboys ganged up on kkn(some number), then I came and then the rest is history!
Just on a side note, I still believe the OP trolled us all.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Summary:OP started an all out war between laptops and desktops and then disappeared(just like Aatrox does in League of Legends lore). He did intervene in between to add fuel to fire. Desktop fanboys ganged up on kkn(some number), then I came and then the rest is history!
> Just on a side note, I still believe the OP trolled us all.



aatrox vs tryndamere 

are you still playing ? I dont see you active in the league of legends thread.. How far have you levelled ?


----------



## seamon (Apr 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> aatrox vs tryndamere
> 
> are you still playing ? I dont see you active in the league of legends thread.. How far have you levelled ?


S2 silver player and s3 bronze. I do play a bout once in a while.


----------



## Superayush (Apr 28, 2014)

Give me a red pen of any colour


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 28, 2014)

Superayush said:


> Give me a red pen of any colour


maybe he was referring to the exterior of the pen 
or maybe this is the wrong thread xD

- - - Updated - - -



rajatGod512 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/183127-do-you-own-desktop.html


ooo, i see it now...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 29, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Most of the homes today don't have desktops. I have spoken to guys who install airtel bsnl broadband.....and this is in Bangalore.
> So whos the uninformed dumb now ?


Umm, you?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 29, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Most of the homes today don't have desktops. I have spoken to guys who install airtel bsnl broadband.....and this is in Bangalore.
> So whos the uninformed dumb now ?



idk about your friends but my friend bought his 1.5 lakh rig from this forum's help....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/storage/183284-difference-between-ssd-card-sd-card.html


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/storage/183284-difference-between-ssd-card-sd-card.html





> SD cards are made for mobiles, SSD cards are made for nano-robots that are being designed in Intel labs for medical purposes.


----------



## deta (Apr 30, 2014)

i don't think you guys will believe it or not,recently i went to a friend house to see his new laptop . i saw it had windows 7 installed, so i asked him why didn't he get windows 8 ?. To my amusement he said the OS was DOS not windows 7 . after several minutes of arguing i asked him how did he came to that conclusion. He said the the sticker on the laptop said " *OS: DOS included* "


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 30, 2014)

^ 

people like these are the reason that _cheap_ shopkeepers keep earning money.


----------



## kamal_saran (Apr 30, 2014)

adityak469 said:


>



 that's hilarious


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2014)

Despite suggesting Moto G or Moto X for my friend, She ends up getting Nokia 1320 which doesn't even fit in both hands of hers


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 30, 2014)

amjath said:


> Despite suggesting Moto G or Moto X for my friend, She ends up getting Nokia 1320 which doesn't even fit in both hands of hers



Frigging 6" screen? Ugh. These people.


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/183127-do-you-own-desktop.html



that thread is getting dumber and dumber


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

when i upgraded my pc in 2nd year, i5 2400, Asus P8H76MLE, Kingston 4GB 1333MHz Value RAM, el crapo PSU, and a Zotac GT520. 

after assembling them myself, i was super excited, and shared some pics on fb.

i wrote on the album: _An Overclocker's Dream_.

i was retarded back then.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2014)

^  Overclocker's dream  , Didn't anyone correct you in Facebook ? Your title of the pics should have been "*Overclocking - A DREAM*"


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 30, 2014)

A friend of mine bought an I7 2700k, Intel H67 mobo and a GTX 550 ti and calls it an overclocker's dream


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2014)

~Snip~


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^  Overclocker's dream  , Didn't anyone correct you in Facebook ? Your title of the pics should have been "*Overclocking - A DREAM*"





no.. everyone congratulated me...


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> no.. everyone congratulated me...





Spoiler



*www.quickmeme.com/img/ca/ca597c827972533ef024671902fd2f6ae4b8f33b8db3003c4ed541c407dd970a.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 30, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *www.quickmeme.com/img/ca/ca597c827972533ef024671902fd2f6ae4b8f33b8db3003c4ed541c407dd970a.jpg[/IMG]



true that. 

now i realise.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 30, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> A friend of mine bought an I7 2700k, Intel H67 mobo and a GTX 550 ti and calls it an overclocker's dream



Shoot him at sight..


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 30, 2014)

So I bought a Moto G after my Xperia Ray was unable to handle apps fluently. Went to Flipkart to read the reviews and selected the 1 star ones.
Best one I found

"1 star for selling us cheap Chinese phones. Moto G sold in US are made in USA and we get the cheap Chinese variant here"

Me closes Flipkart and retires for the day


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 30, 2014)

my cousin used my computer yesterday, this was there with lots of porn *sigh*
"how to hack girlfriends password 100% work 

*i.imgur.com/jMJrmpO.png

- - - Updated - - -

Clear-*i.imgur.com/jMJrmpO.png


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 30, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> So I bought a Moto G after my Xperia Ray was unable to handle apps fluently. Went to Flipkart to read the reviews and selected the 1 star ones.
> Best one I found
> 
> "1 star for selling us cheap Chinese phones. Moto G sold in US are made in USA and we get the cheap Chinese variant here"
> ...



On your face for going back to FK for the reviews there


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 30, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> On your face for going back to FK for the reviews there



I went for pure entertainment purpose only. 
Gsmarena all the way


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^  Overclocker's dream  , Didn't anyone correct you in Facebook ? Your title of the pics should have been "*Overclocking - A DREAM*"



Awesome


----------



## himanshu_game (Apr 30, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> no.. everyone congratulated me...


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 1, 2014)

One of my friend brought a new Wi-Fi and called me to check why it wasn't working
I told him that it's the problem with mac address and his immediate reply was "mac address? Matlab Wi-Fi k liye mujhe mac kharidna padega?" and then i literally FACE PALMed me


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> One of my friend brought a new Wi-Fi and called me to check why it wasn't working
> I told him that it's the problem with mac address and his immediate reply was "mac address? Matlab Wi-Fi k liye mujhe mac kharidna padega?" and then i literally FACE PALMed me



Nothing surprising, 90%of the wireless users don't know about it. Plus it's too technical for non geeky people to know about it, so you really can't call dumb.


----------



## flyingcow (May 1, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Nothing surprising, 90%of the wireless users don't know about it. Plus it's too technical for non geeky people to know about it, so you really can't call dumb.


about 50% of the pots here...


----------



## dashing.sujay (May 1, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> about 50% of the pots here...



And still people make repititive posts here to portray themselves as over smart.


----------



## snap (May 1, 2014)

There is always someone better than you


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 2, 2014)

Absolute height of dumbness: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/183304-need-mobo-processor-ups-cooler-under-30k.html

This guy should be voted the 'dumb of the millennium`. I am desperate to kick him hard in his ass...


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 2, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Absolute height of dumbness: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/183304-need-mobo-processor-ups-cooler-under-30k.html
> 
> This guy should be voted the 'dumb of the millennium`. I am desperate to kick him hard in his ass...



Its high time that he makes a video breaking his pc with a hammer and dancing on it afterwards.. or may be something similar like the tards who make videos of breaking their gadgets.


----------



## anirbandd (May 2, 2014)

yeah.. he has started a lot of those "Need a Config" threads.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2014)

I'm no enemy of bavusani, but I happen to see his stupidity all around TDF.



> *If you can increase your budget by another 12k.*
> If your total budget is 22k then you can get these:
> ~snipped~



Says that to OP who has original budget of 10k 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...want-mid-range-gaming-pc-any-suggestions.html


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 5, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm no enemy of bavusani, but I happen to see his stupidity all around TDF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Bavusani somehow deserves a thread of his own about his antic posts.


----------



## anirbandd (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Flash (May 5, 2014)

I was checking my WP8, and found that "5/5" next to the battery with '%'. I was thinking, why it is showing 5/5 from morning next to battery, and if it's battery it should atleast show 3/5 or 2/5 depends on the usage. I thought and thought, and finally found that 5/5 is "May 5"


----------



## amjath (May 5, 2014)

Flash said:


> I was checking my WP8, and found that "5/5" next to the battery with '%'. I was thinking, why it is showing 5/5 from morning next to battery, and if it's battery it should atleast show 3/5 or 2/5 depends on the usage. I thought and thought, and finally found that 5/5 is "May 5"



That made my day


----------



## snap (May 5, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I think Bavusani somehow deserves a thread of his own about his antic posts.



poor guy was alright sometime back


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 5, 2014)

Flash said:


> I was checking my WP8, and found that "5/5" next to the battery with '%'. I was thinking, why it is showing 5/5 from morning next to battery, and if it's battery it should atleast show 3/5 or 2/5 depends on the usage. I thought and thought, and finally found that 5/5 is "May 5"




Even I didn't knew what it was? 
Thanks


----------



## .jRay. (May 5, 2014)

After convincing my sister for hours to buy a nexus 5 as she had a 30+k budget. She came back home with a Note 2.  

I asked why??? She replied  the shopkeeper said its better than nexus 5.


----------



## Superayush (May 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> After convincing my sister for hours to buy a nexus 5 as she had a 30+k budget. She came back home with a Note 2.
> 
> I asked why??? She replied  the shopkeeper said its better than nexus 5.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> After convincing my sister for hours to buy a nexus 5 as she had a 30+k budget. She came back home with a Note 2.
> 
> I asked why??? She replied  the shopkeeper said its better than nexus 5.



Females


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 5, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> After convincing my sister for hours to buy a nexus 5 as she had a 30+k budget. She came back home with a Note 2.
> 
> I asked why??? She replied  the shopkeeper said its better than nexus 5.



 If I was there, I would've ripped that note 2 in half at that time only.

Why you didn't go with her? It's still possible to ask for it to be exchanged with nexus 5.

PS: my optimus g>>>>>>>>>>>>>> note 2


----------



## Pasapa (May 5, 2014)

You cant rip a note2 in half, its impossibru.


----------



## .jRay. (May 5, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If I was there, I would've ripped that note 2 in half at that time only.
> 
> Why you didn't go with her? It's still possible to ask for it to be exchanged with nexus 5.
> 
> PS: my optimus g>>>>>>>>>>>>>> note 2



This happened around a month ago. And i still asked her to get an exchange the next day. She said " let it be, my friends also said note 2 is better." In my head I was like, WTF??? stay away from such friends. 



Pasapa said:


> You cant rip a note2 in half, its impossibru.



Hahaha. It's one of the cheapest looking phones i have seen.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2014)

Its amazing how confidently people speak 'facts' with absolutely on understanding of it.


----------



## snap (May 5, 2014)

Maybe one of the cognitive bias

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning–Kruger_effect


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Its amazing how confidently people speak 'facts' with absolutely [STRIKE]on [/STRIKE] no understanding of it.



Grammar nazi


----------



## .jRay. (May 5, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Grammar nazi



He did nazi that.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 6, 2014)

People like this don't actually care about the product they are buying. They aren't looking to buy it, they want to flaunt it to their friends who are equally clueless about such things.


----------



## adityak469 (May 6, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> People like this don't actually care about the product they are buying. They aren't looking to buy it, they want to flaunt it to their friends who are equally clueless about such things.



true story.
I've seen people(former friends) buying iphones when they can spend more than 30k. I ask them one reason why buy an iphone, their reply - "abe girls ko aacha lagta hai"


----------



## .jRay. (May 6, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> true story.
> I've seen people(former friends) buying iphones when they can spend more than 30k. I ask them one reason why buy an iphone, their reply - "abe girls ko aacha lagta hai"



Hahaha. My brothers ALWAYS quote this when i ask them why they always buy an iphone "If you don't have an iPhone, you don't have an iPhone "


----------



## Superayush (May 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Hahaha. My brothers ALWAYS quote this when i ask them why they always buy an iphone "If you don't have an iPhone, you don't have an iPhone "



This my friend...is most used by iholes ....


----------



## .jRay. (May 6, 2014)

Superayush said:


> This my friend...is most used by iholes ....



Haahah. Blind Fanboys.. 
And when i showed him my g2 he was like LG??? Why??? That company makes refrigerators..


----------



## Flash (May 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> I was checking my WP8, and found that "5/5" next to the battery with '%'. I was thinking, why it is showing 5/5 from morning next to battery, and if it's battery it should atleast show 3/5 or 2/5 depends on the usage. I thought and thought, and finally found that 5/5 is "May 5"



was wondering about 5/6 today..


----------



## Inceptionist (May 6, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> true story.
> I've seen people(former friends) buying iphones when they can spend more than 30k. I ask them one reason why buy an iphone, their reply - "abe girls ko aacha lagta hai"



How many times iPhone has helped them to do... _ahem_... you know... the girl in question?


----------



## true_lies (May 6, 2014)

The most stupid i've heard is 





> An Apple a Day, Keeps the (insert your phone make here) Away


----------



## .jRay. (May 6, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> How many times iPhone has helped them to do... _ahem_... you know... the girl in question?



Literally laughed out loud in the middle of a lecture.


----------



## .jRay. (May 6, 2014)

true_lies said:


> The most stupid i've heard is



Thats just lame.


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2014)

guy beside me trying to delete a file. 

he keeps pressing Del and Enter so fast that the file is opened up in MSWord before the Delete confirmation window appears. 

then he closes the Word, and the 'cannot delete because its open in an application' window, and again proceeds in the same way.

he does this for 10-15 times. he turns to me and says, my delete button is not working.


----------



## true_lies (May 6, 2014)

^  trying to show off his typing speed

- - - Updated - - -

The $100 PC Build Challange
Scroll down for the parts HE picked.


----------



## anirbandd (May 6, 2014)

trolling did well.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (May 6, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Haahah. Blind Fanboys..
> And when i showed him my g2 he was like LG??? Why??? That company makes refrigerators..



Same happened with me too
Suggested my friend's sister to buy a LG phone (don't remember the model) but she still bought a grand 2
She said "lg?? Voh toh washing machine bananewali company hai"

Also she bought it by selling xperia sp 
Now I tease her by telling "grand 2 ko vim bar ki tarah use karo, washing machine se vim bar acha hai na?"


----------



## .jRay. (May 6, 2014)

arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Same happened with me too
> Suggested my friend's sister to buy a LG phone (don't remember the model) but she still bought a grand 2
> She said "lg?? Voh toh washing machine bananewali company hai"
> 
> ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2014)

Suggested a classmate to buy Moto G for his 14k budget, he ended up getting a micromax crap because Moto G wasn't available in shop and the n00b shopkeeper told him that Moto G lacks storage space.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 7, 2014)

I asked one of my friend which gpu do u have?



1st day answer is yar koi gtx ka h

2nd day pata ni yar phuk gya do pankhe wala that overclock karke jaan nikal di

3rd day : Yar SLI mei 5450 laga rakka h



Finally after really checking his PC got to know that it was a GT620 

And it still works good


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 8, 2014)

^ strange that he didn't say '1/2 GB'.


----------



## Faun (May 8, 2014)

haha...I hear too that LG is refrigerator or washing machine company. Good for them.


----------



## .jRay. (May 8, 2014)

Another. 

I told my friends that i overclocked my phone. He was like show me.

After showing him kernel tuner, and antutu benchmarks for different frequencies, he says are kuch farak nai padta, sirf number change hota hai. 

Translation: It isn't making any difference, only numbers are changing.


----------



## Pasapa (May 8, 2014)

^i refuse to believe that..


----------



## .jRay. (May 8, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> ^i refuse to believe that..



It actually happened. Even though i showed him the difference between benchmarks at 256mhz and 1.5 ghz (there was a huge difference) he said that it's fake.


And he wasnt ready to believe that the lag was gone at 1.5ghz


----------



## .jRay. (May 8, 2014)

deta said:


> what happens when you ask for pc config in facebook



Is it trying to communicate?


----------



## deta (May 8, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Is it trying to communicate?



NO  fanboyism happens

- - - Updated - - -

there were some nice quotes like "Intel motherboards run 24X7 while AMD doesn't" . AMD is for simple tasks and not for gaming ..yada yada...


----------



## .jRay. (May 8, 2014)

deta said:


> NO  fanboyism happens
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> there were some nice quotes like "Intel motherboards run 24X7 while AMD doesn't" . AMD is for simple tasks and not for gaming ..yada yada...



What language is that? Can't understand sh!t.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 11, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/screenshots.png


----------



## amjath (May 11, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/screenshots.png
> 
> :facepalm:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Is that in game screenshot or basic desktop screenshot he is talking about


----------



## snap (May 11, 2014)

cut the guy some slack


----------



## kaz (May 12, 2014)

Bought a wireless router(TP Link WR740N) without checking if it has modem or not....Wasted 900rs and ordered a TP LINK TD-W8968 the day I received it.... Yes that was me.... Seems like I am the biggest dumbass here 



Spoiler



That wireless only is on sale...haven't powered it on yet  PM me if anyone needs it....


----------



## abhidev (May 12, 2014)

bought LG 3D TV with wifi ready...as the inbuilt wifi TV was 10k costlier...thought of using a cheap wifi dongle and it turned out that only LG dongles are compatible with the TV which costs another 3-4k


----------



## Nerevarine (May 12, 2014)

I asked my sister what broadband she uses.. She said Unlimited download 4 GBPS =_=


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2014)

abhidev said:


> bought LG 3D TV with wifi ready...as the inbuilt wifi TV was 10k costlier...thought of using a cheap wifi dongle and it turned out that only LG dongles are compatible with the TV which costs another 3-4k



BTW Im using a lan connection from Router for my TV


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 12, 2014)

One noob of my school claims that his dad is in the hosting business and he runs a lot of websites on it.

Traced his domain : Actually it is hosted on blogger(google) with a cheap .in domain.


----------



## abhidev (May 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> BTW Im using a lan connection from Router for my TV



yea but I'll have to get a longer lan cable


----------



## amjath (May 12, 2014)

abhidev said:


> yea but I'll have to get a longer lan cable



I crimped one not a challenge


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/noob.png


----------



## .jRay. (May 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/noob.png



Noob pirates. Once my friends asked me to give them my cd key for Windows 8. I told them it works only on one pc,
 they were like tu de to sahi mai chala lunga. 

_ you just give it to me, ill make it work. _


----------



## nomad47 (May 13, 2014)

Heard in my workplace just now

Your antivirus is normal one not the internet security one (one colleague to another). It will protect you from virus in files not from the ones that come through internet. :faceplam:


----------



## anirbandd (May 13, 2014)

amjath said:


> I crimped one not a challenge



how?? i want to make a lan cable too.. can you tel me how to crimp?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

you will need a ethernet crimper.. go to the hardware store ask for it.. it costs rs 150
buy lan cat5e cables, cut them, strip them, strip the 8 inside wires, get a lan connector, carefully insert the 8 wires to their appropriate slots (they are color coded, so no worries), insert it into the crimper and squeeze hard...
thats it

youtube tutorials might help

- - - Updated - - -

*www.ebay.in/itm/RJ45-Cat5e-Lan-Ethernet-Cable-Crimper-Crimping-Tool-5-Free-Connector-End-Plug-/171150799284?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item27d961f1b4&_uhb=1


----------



## sam_738844 (May 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> you will need a ethernet crimper.. go to the hardware store ask for it.. it costs rs 150
> buy lan cat5e cables, cut them, strip them, strip the 8 inside wires, get a lan connector, carefully insert the 8 wires to their appropriate slots (they are color coded, so no worries), insert it into the crimper and squeeze hard...
> thats it
> 
> ...



+ Good Good 10


----------



## nikku_hot123 (May 13, 2014)

Congrats avidev


----------



## abhidev (May 13, 2014)

^ congrats for what ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 13, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Heard in my workplace just now
> 
> Your antivirus is normal one not the internet security one (one colleague to another). It will protect you from virus in files not from the ones that come through internet. *:faceplam:*




its


----------



## adityak469 (May 13, 2014)

so this just happened,
i went to a


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

gaybar ?


----------



## arijitsinha (May 13, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> so this just happened,
> i went to a



Ghazni....


----------



## quagmire (May 13, 2014)

*i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAyNFgxMDI0/z/rFUAAMXQxKxSFNsh/$T2eC16NHJFwFFZ0M2U5!BSFNshPlQw~~60_57.JPG



*www.ebay.com/itm/Ultra-Small-Mini-...0955229452?pt=Cell_Phones&hash=item2ec9dd750c


Why?  Because China.


----------



## adityak469 (May 13, 2014)

well sh@# i'll post it again, opera posted it when i clicked by mistake.

So i went to an IT shop near my house to ask about prices of components for my new PC (they were written on a piece of paper) that include R9 290 (mentioned it as gpu), i5 4570, SSD and other stuff. His first reaction, what's a GPU?  
he then looked at it for about 5 mins then said that these components are VERY HARD TO GET as they are made in few quantities  then he asked about SSD and i had to explain it to him. Ultimately i ended up giving him my number and he said he'll get in contact when he finds out the prices. :angry:


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 13, 2014)

^ When I go to a computer shop for such inquires, I ultimately end up talking to shopkeeper's distributer


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 13, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ When I go to a computer shop for such inquires, I ultimately end up talking to shopkeeper's distributer



no such problems here..........


----------



## Pasapa (May 13, 2014)

^i found a HD 7970 in a shop near my home, i fainted when i saw it..


----------



## Inceptionist (May 13, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Noob pirates. Once my friends asked me to give them my cd key for Windows 8. I told them it works only on one pc,
> they were like tu de to sahi mai chala lunga.
> 
> _ you just give it to me, ill make it work. _



Give them keys from piratebay if they keep bothering you.


----------



## adityak469 (May 13, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> Give them keys from piratebay if they keep bothering you.



then they'll start bothering by saying its not working, help me.


----------



## moniker (May 13, 2014)

^ Hand them a nice slap across the face and show them this thread.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 13, 2014)

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--oVsfqBAH--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/19bnc3ph9mglrpng.png


----------



## adityak469 (May 13, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> ^i found a HD 7970 in a shop near my home, i fainted when i saw it..



the only thing i could find here in the shops is a GT 210.


----------



## Inceptionist (May 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> then they'll start bothering by saying its not working, help me.



That guy said 'I'll make it work'. 

So, don't come back whining to me biatch. I gave you the key. Now it's your problem to make it work.


----------



## adityak469 (May 14, 2014)

*puu.sh/8LICP

.-. ._. well..................


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> then they'll start bothering by saying its not working, help me.


Say him, the key will work only if he has a powerful GPU as the W8 patching works at subatomic level . 



Spoiler


----------



## seamon (May 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/8LICP
> 
> .-. ._. well..................



Which page?


----------



## nomad47 (May 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/8LICP
> 
> .-. ._. well..................



O man that was epic! Mental, bootlenech I fell off my chair


----------



## .jRay. (May 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/8LICP
> 
> .-. ._. well..................



Omfg.. hahaha. Bottlenech. Mental...  can't stop laughing.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2014)

It took about 2 hours to convince my cousin to buy Nexus 5 and he came back with s4 stating that the shopkeeper told him that it has got 8 core processor so it is 2 times faster than nexus 5.  this was all I could do.


----------



## Pasapa (May 14, 2014)

^lock him out of the house and only allow him to enter after he has changed the phone..


----------



## Inceptionist (May 14, 2014)

We really should stop giving people advice about cellphones.  Suggest biggest phone to them and they'll be happy even if it doesn't fit into the pocket.


----------



## .jRay. (May 14, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> We really should stop giving people advice about cellphones.  Suggest biggest phone to them and they'll be happy even if it doesn't fit into the pocket.



True that. 
Its like they ask you for fun and then buy something else to see you burn.


----------



## $hadow (May 14, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> ^lock him out of the house and only allow him to enter after he has changed the phone..



I wish this could be done


----------



## adityak469 (May 14, 2014)

seamon said:


> Which page?




facebook page 



nomad47 said:


> O man that was epic! Mental, bootlenech I fell off my chair



"i doubt you know the word 'bottlenech'" we don't. Do we?



$hadow said:


> It took about 2 hours to convince my cousin to buy Nexus 5 and he came back with s4 stating that the shopkeeper told him that it has got 8 core processor so it is 2 times faster than nexus 5.  this was all I could do.



i have a friend who is confused between moto g and canvas 2+


----------



## nomad47 (May 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> facebook page
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah I don't know the word


----------



## Flash (May 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/8LICP
> 
> .-. ._. well..................


bottlenech that noob!  [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] - Is that you in this picture? (before the end comment)


----------



## aaruni (May 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/8LICP
> 
> .-. ._. well..................



wait, IPGL ?


----------



## adityak469 (May 14, 2014)

Flash said:


> bottlenech that noob!  [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] - Is that you in this picture? (before the end comment)



should have seen the comments before censoring and censored them too  



aaruni said:


> wait, IPGL ?



yeah, why?


----------



## aaruni (May 15, 2014)

IPGL is the most epic n00b gathering on facebook. other gaming groups actively make fun of posts/comments/members from IPGL.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2014)

what is IPGL ?


----------



## aaruni (May 15, 2014)

India PC Gamers Link. n00b fb group


----------



## adityak469 (May 15, 2014)

aaruni said:


> IPGL is the most epic n00b gathering on facebook. other gaming groups actively make fun of posts/comments/members from IPGL.





aaruni said:


> India PC Gamers Link. n00b fb group



i would say no. They are quite good. I mean the people who actually know, like Gagan in this pic. The admin are helpful, IDK and IDC about members.


----------



## aaruni (May 15, 2014)

a few members are good. but majority is n00b. and our own pathak ji is admin. so not all are idiots, but as a generalization, its has become a place for n00bs.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 15, 2014)

in exam, a question was asked to explain bottlenecking problems in optimization. A friend drew a bottle and labelled the neck part as "bottleneck"


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> in exam, a question was asked to explain bottlenecking problems in optimization. A friend drew a bottle and labelled the neck part as "bottleneck"



may I ask which exam was it ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> may I ask which exam was it ?



material modelling and simulation


----------



## kaz (May 15, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> in exam, a question was asked to explain bottlenecking problems in optimization. A friend drew a bottle and labelled the neck part as "bottleneck"



trollers everywhere


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 15, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/8LICP
> 
> .-. ._. well..................



it looks like old facebook mobile........

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> It took about 2 hours to convince my cousin to buy Nexus 5 and he came back with s4 stating that the shopkeeper told him that it has got 8 core processor so it is 2 times faster than nexus 5.  this was all I could do.



i think s4 is cheaper than nexus 5 correct me if i am wrong..........


----------



## $hadow (May 15, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> it looks like old facebook mobile........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



He got it around 30.5k whereas Nexus 5 us available about 27k


----------



## Nerevarine (May 15, 2014)

A friend of mine imported a grey market S4 ACTIVE for 17.5k
Its waterproof Xperia Z phones


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

my school pc has 8 gb of ram and 32 bit piraed windows 7 lol i can earn rs 15k and get 32 gb in my pc by selling those surplus ram


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2014)

Prashmith said:


> my school pc has 8 gb of ram and 32 bit piraed windows 7 lol i can earn rs 15k and get 32 gb in my pc by selling those surplus ram



Actually you are being dumb by not informing them about this and asking them to upgrade (or doing it yourself for them).


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2014)

DO you honestly think the school authorities will listen ?
My school teachers didnt listen when I told them to move on from Turbo C


----------



## Prashmith (May 16, 2014)

dumb what dumb fistly there are those 20 pc which nobody even notices at all and teachers dont seem to matter it,i can do anything with their pc unless they dont downgrade or break so even i i remove those ram modules it wont make difference lol


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 16, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> DO you honestly think the school authorities will listen ?
> My school teachers didnt listen when I told them to move on from Turbo C



If you know something is wrong, and you can change it, you should go ahead and change it. It's up to you (not pointing at you [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION])  how you convince them. It just has to be done.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 16, 2014)

Flash said:


> bottlenech that noob!  [MENTION=120490]sumonpathak[/MENTION] - Is that you in this picture? (before the end comment)


i remember this thread xD
if u need daily dose of entertainment join up 
IPGL and Gametech xD

- - - Updated - - -



aaruni said:


> wait, IPGL ?



this ones GameTEch xD


----------



## Nerevarine (May 16, 2014)

No online noob group beats the laughter I get from the couple of "gamer" friends I have


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> DO you honestly think the school authorities will listen ?
> My school teachers didnt listen when I told them to move on from Turbo C



i actually think turbo c is great if u are starting c ........ helps u greatly.......


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 17, 2014)

^ how exactly does it help?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ how exactly does it help?



all the newer version like visual studio has a large quantity of help for syntax and library function which automatically fills up as soon as we write initials..........

idk abt u and others but for me it helped to get thorough with all the basic concepts of c++ and c (yes i learned first c++ then c).........


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> all the newer version like visual studio has a large quantity of help for syntax and library function which automatically fills up as soon as we write initials..........
> 
> idk abt u and others but for me it helped to get thorough with all the basic concepts of c++ and c (yes i learned first c++ then c).........



> It's called intellisense.

> It can be turned off in all IDEs (Visual Studio, Codeblocks, Eclipse).

> How does auto completion of function names and argument list prevent you form getting through the basic concepts?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > It's called intellisense.
> 
> > It can be turned off in all IDEs (Visual Studio, Codeblocks, Eclipse).
> 
> > How does auto completion of function names and argument list prevent you form getting through the basic concepts?


ok man it won't happy?

i dnt want to hav useless argument.............


----------



## mitraark (May 18, 2014)

View attachment 14393

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14393&d=1400401063


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2014)

mitraark said:


> View attachment 14393
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14393&d=1400401063



Are you mitraak from NIT Durgapur??


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2014)

Tell her that the only way to resolve this is to put the charge back from phone into the laptop


----------



## Nanducob (May 18, 2014)

i think the guy has hacked in to her laptop through fone while charging and take the original windows licence copied in to fone.thats why its showing windows not genuine.HUEHUE


----------



## Faun (May 18, 2014)

^^Don't be trolling hard.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

mitraark said:


> View attachment 14393
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14393&d=1400401063[/IMG]



tell her that you are a victim of software piracy and will be prosecuted under law and insist to buy a genuine one.


----------



## .jRay. (May 18, 2014)

^ tell her, her ip has been tracked and police will arrest her on charges of piracy..


----------



## nomad47 (May 18, 2014)

Happened to me today. I went to buy an UPS for my PC. I asked for an 1.1 kVA UPS.
Shopkeeper: What will you do with it?
Me: Errr will use it for my PC 
SK: But a PC requires only 800VA
Me: My PC requires more as power consumption is more
SK: Nahi, 800 VA will do fine
Me:  Just tell me you have it or not
SK: (calls someone) Are 1100VA ka UPS aata hai kya? Then he quotes a price of 8.5k to me 
Me: Its an APC one right?
SK: No its a Frontech 
Me: APC costs much less than that. Why are you quoting such ridiculous price for Frontech?
SK: coz Frontech is better than APC
Me:  ok , I think I will buy later.


----------



## Flash (May 18, 2014)

mitraark said:


> View attachment 14393


Ah! 
It's just a black wallpaper with the text "This copy of windows is not genuine".
Nothing to worry about!


----------



## moniker (May 19, 2014)

Poor soul! Her laptop has probably been seized by a ghost let loose on it by that evil phone. Need a tantrik to drive it away!


----------



## adityak469 (May 19, 2014)

puu.sh/8SdL2.png

back with more 

tech knowledge kabhi outdated nahi hotay 

but seriously is there anything like "overvolt"? i dont know about it


----------



## nomad47 (May 19, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> puu.sh/8SdL2.png
> 
> back with more
> 
> ...



 " as I sayd when it overheats it will not support throttling!!! Sidha burn your components" 

I think he was talking about increasing the core voltage of the GPU.


----------



## kaz (May 21, 2014)

and the high res. monitor manufacturers too


----------



## sumonpathak (May 21, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> puu.sh/8SdL2.png
> 
> back with more
> 
> ...



relink


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/184110-d-o-n-t-make-gta-v-pc-port-petition.html


----------



## nomad47 (May 26, 2014)

Flash said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/184110-d-o-n-t-make-gta-v-pc-port-petition.html



Epic fail. Sounds like a 10 year old kid


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Epic fail. Sounds like a 10 year old kid


He even filed a petition for that!


----------



## Nipun (May 26, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Epic fail. Sounds like a 10 year old kid



10 year old kids have better English.


----------



## nomad47 (May 26, 2014)

Nipun said:


> 10 year old kids have better English.


Agreed!


Flash said:


> He even filed a petition for that!



He lives in the world where online petitions indeed make a difference


----------



## adityak469 (May 26, 2014)

*www.flipkart.com/motorola-grip-bac...K&otracker=search&pageNum=1&query=moto+g+case

not dumb or anything, but the guy with the most liked review should write a novel


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *www.flipkart.com/motorola-grip-bac...K&otracker=search&pageNum=1&query=moto+g+case
> 
> not dumb or anything, but the guy with the most liked review should write a novel



Too long. Didn't read.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Epic fail. Sounds like a 10 year old kid



Yeah, I believe he is a 10 year old kid...He thinks having people post on his threads makes him famous or popular or something.. typical forum noob


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah, I believe he is a 10 year old kid...He thinks having people post on his threads makes him famous or popular or something.. typical forum noob
> Maybe he was ignored his entire life and he's desperate enough for attention that he'd do anything for it



Well. That escalated quickly.


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 26, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Agreed!
> 
> 
> He lives in the world where online petitions indeed make a difference



i signed only one online petition in my life. that was against the normalisation in jee main ranks. 
nothing happened. 
i totally lost faith in online petions, not that i had any faith, but felt like ****.


----------



## .jRay. (May 26, 2014)

Talking about dumbest things...


My so called it engineer friend recently upgraded his 5 y/o desktop. Bought everything new except the cabinet. When i asked why he said it isn't needed, and doesn't make any difference to the pc.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Well. That escalated quickly.



i was in a bad mood, sry


----------



## nomad47 (May 26, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> i was in a bad mood, sry



Don't worry, Agnes does not mind


----------



## nomad47 (May 26, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> i signed only one online petition in my life. that was against the normalisation in jee main ranks.
> nothing happened.
> i totally lost faith in online petions, not that i had any faith, but felt like ****.



I really doubt these petitions are taken seriously at least in India


----------



## adityak469 (May 26, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Talking about dumbest things...
> 
> 
> My so called it engineer friend recently upgraded his 5 y/o desktop. Bought everything new except the cabinet. When i asked why he said it isn't needed, and doesn't make any difference to the pc.



many people think that way. They also ignore the PSU.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> many people think that way. They also ignore the PSU.



i for one did exactly that.. Why you ask ? because cabinet and RAM and HDD can be purchased later, the core components are very hard to upgrade.. Its better to cut costs that way and purchase powerful GPU/CPU/PSU..
later on, purchase a better cabinet


----------



## Gen.Libeb (May 26, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Talking about dumbest things...
> 
> 
> My so called it engineer friend recently upgraded his 5 y/o desktop. Bought everything new except the cabinet. When i asked why he said it isn't needed, and doesn't make any difference to the pc.



On my last upgrade, I did something similar.   
Upgraded everything as I wanted but bought a cheap Cabinet ....  Big mistake that was..  I regret that decision. Now I have to go looking for a Graphics Card that is 9'' or less.


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 26, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> On my last upgrade, I did something similar.
> Upgraded everything as I wanted but bought a cheap Cabinet ....  Big mistake that was..  I regret that decision. Now I have to go looking for a Graphics Card that is 9'' or less.



In your case yes.. But I got a HAF 922 that i bought 2 upgrades back. And I have a tx650 for PSU. I dont upgrade them unless they go kaput or be useless later. Nothing wrong in it.


----------



## powerhoney (May 26, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> i signed only one online petition in my life. that was against the normalisation in jee main ranks.
> nothing happened.
> i totally lost faith in online petions, not that i had any faith, but felt like ****.



I remember that... You started a thread or something, right??? Or was it a link in your signature!!!


----------



## Superayush (May 26, 2014)

> i signed only one online petition in my life. that was against the normalisation in jee main ranks.
> nothing happened.
> i totally lost faith in online petions, not that i had any faith, but felt like ****.



Is there one for reservation of seats? I would like to sign that one


----------



## mastercool8695 (May 26, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I remember that... You started a thread or something, right??? Or was it a link in your signature!!!



yes. 
even now, when the normalisation word comes to my mind,  seriously aag lag jaati hai .


----------



## Flash (May 29, 2014)

*www.wpcentral.com/comment/969421#comment-969421


----------



## adityak469 (May 29, 2014)

so i was in this shop(i'm a regular customer there), a kid around 10 years was looking for games there(pirated obviously, he wouldn't know that those are illegal ). he said, uncle maine yahan se GTA san andreas and GTA  vice city liya tha, dono nahi chala, graphics card tha fir bhi nahi chala  then i said, tune crack use kiya tha? and he was like wtf is a crack??  

and then he was looking to buy 'single dvd' games and asked the shopkeeper how much *GTA 8* would cost  then i kept quite, did my work and then returned home quietly.

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> *www.wpcentral.com/comment/969421#comment-969421





> Is Red light areas shown up too?



  bing, just being bing


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2014)

^^ What more you can expect from 10 year kid??
I think he was talking about GTA5 as its 8th game in series.(correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

Gta 3, Gta 4 : vice city, Gta 5 : San andreas, Gta 6 = GTA 4, Gta 7 : Lost and the damned/Ballad of Gay tony , Gta 8 = Gta 8
Noob logic


----------



## kaz (May 29, 2014)

But he was just 10years old  One of my engineering friend always comes to me to get IDM cracked and goes back and updates it when they ask to...This repeats every month... 



Spoiler



When I was 10, I was crazy for Road Rash  
And I remember my lil bro had his hand folded at 90 degrees after vaccination and he said it hurts to straighten, but as soon he got controllers in his hand it straightened automatically 
BRING BACK THOSE DAYS...PLEASE GOD


----------



## adityak469 (May 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Gta 3, Gta 4 : vice city, Gta 5 : San andreas, Gta 6 = GTA 4, Gta 7 : Lost and the damned/Ballad of Gay tony , Gta 8 = Gta 8
> Noob logic



yep, its the same thing they do with AC series, AC1=AC1,AC2=AC2,ACB=AC3,ACR=AC4


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 1, 2014)

*puu.sh/99YL8/3d4b12ebce.JPG 

too much waste of money for one pic 

>non 'k' Intel CPU 
>buys Z87 mobo
>buys liquid cooling solutions
>1.25 lakh rig
>buys R9 280X
>buys 750W PSU for R9 280X
>buys Evo instead of Pro
>buys Dell S2340L instead of AOC I2369VM
>Windows 7 Home Premium


----------



## flyingcow (Jun 1, 2014)

well, it isnt that dumb..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> *puu.sh/99YL8/3d4b12ebce.JPG
> 
> too much waste of money for one pic
> 
> ...



what's wrong with this??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2014)

For a 1.5 lakh rig, those components are pure facepalm, not the PSU but everything else..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> For a 1.5 lakh rig, those components are pure facepalm, not the PSU but everything else..



where is it said its for 1.5 lakh??


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 1, 2014)

> >1.5k rig ?????


its clearly not Rs 1500 rig/Rs 15000 rig
Who in their right minds would combine a non k processor with a high end mobo ?


----------



## Nipun (Jun 1, 2014)

Who in their right minds would not know the difference between 1,500 and 150,000?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> its clearly not Rs 1500 rig/Rs 15000 rig
> Who in their right minds would combine a non k processor with a high end mobo ?



maybe he got some of the part for free like he got the mobo free from some contact or someone....... but he didn't want to / or had enough money to oc.........

- - - Updated - - -



Nipun said:


> Who in their right minds would not know the difference between 1,500 and 150,000?



its nowhere mentioned in the pic its for 1.5 L and a i am just quoting what has been written there *SO PLZ READ CAREFULLY BEFORE POSTING*

- - - Updated - - -

its amazing to see even now its has not been corrected.......


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 1, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> where is it said its for 1.5 lakh??



let me correct myself. 1.25 lakh rig.

when asked why he went with a H100i, his reply was just for cooling  he wouldnt need that for a non overclockable rig.
OP never answered the question why did he bought a Z87 with non k CPU.
a 1.25 rig can accommodate a better GPU like a R9 290 but OP went with R9 280 idk why. a 750W PSU isn't needed in that rig, it would have been fine with a 620W one.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> its clearly not Rs 1500 rig/Rs 15000 rig
> Who in their right minds would combine a non k processor with a high end mobo ?



sorry i didnt notice i said 1.5k instead of 1.5lakh


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 3, 2014)

A guy owns a macbook pro and he wants to run Saints Row 3 by lowering fps!!! WTF!!


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 3, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> A guy owns a macbook pro and he wants to run Saints Row 3 by lowering fps!!! WTF!!



Tell him if he lowers fps it'll get a virus.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 3, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Tell him if he lowers fps it'll get a virus.



He he he I would have surely done that. But unfortunately the question was not to me. It was in the magazine


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

All these days, I thought Cherry MX Red, Blue, etc are the LED backlight colors in Mech Keyboards. Silly me


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 4, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/software-q/1843...orer-alternative-post2121077.html#post2121077


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 4, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/software-q/1843...orer-alternative-post2121077.html#post2121077



i see it made here so fast.........

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> All these days, I thought Cherry MX Red, Blue, etc are the LED backlight colors in Mech Keyboards. Silly me



what are they?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i see it made here so fast.........
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



They are switch types


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 4, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> They are switch types



oh i found it thanks really helpful article about this.......


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> oh i found it thanks really helpful article about this.......



There is another article showing it with gifs and working mechanism. Can't post the link now as am in mobile.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 4, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> There is another article showing it with gifs and working mechanism. Can't post the link now as am in mobile.



this one is the same one it has gif's of switches working.......

- - - Updated - - -

edit: look at my post count 999 will try to keep it like this for now...........


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 4, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> this one is the same one it has gif's of switches working.......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> edit: look at my post count 999 will try to keep it like this for now...........



Oh!! I opened from my cell. Make your 1000th post count


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 4, 2014)

Read the first reply here:-

*www.digit.in/forum/software-q/184382-whats-best-windows-explorer-alternative.html


----------



## kaz (Jun 4, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Read the first reply here:-
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/software-q/184382-whats-best-windows-explorer-alternative.html:wink:



Check the url first  You need not wink in the url *lulz*


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 4, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Read the first reply here:-
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/software-q/184382-whats-best-windows-explorer-alternative.html



 What's wrong with him?


----------



## kaz (Jun 4, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> What's wrong with him?



see the 7th post


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2014)

Yeah lol...

For a sec i was like, waaaaaaaaat??


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> Check the url first  You need not wink in the url *lulz*


Oops got carried away I think... Edited it now

Seventh post though...seriously


----------



## Flash (Jun 5, 2014)

kaz said:


> see the 7th post


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 7, 2014)

See the 8th post. The user is a newbie in the forum, so won't accuse him. But the guys who spread such rumours.  
*www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...two-three-months-post2122562.html#post2122562


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 7, 2014)

Vignesh B said:


> See the 8th post. The user is a newbie in the forum, so won't accuse him. But the guys who spread such rumours.
> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...two-three-months-post2122562.html#post2122562



not sure how i should react to this


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 7, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> not sure how i should react to this



React by :flame:


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 7, 2014)

Vignesh B said:


> See the 8th post. The user is a newbie in the forum, so won't accuse him. But the guys who spread such rumours.
> *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...two-three-months-post2122562.html#post2122562



Stupid people everywhere.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2014)

lol

ignorance is just not permitted in the age of internet. 

unless he has 



Spoiler



a dialup connection.


----------



## Flash (Jun 7, 2014)

DuckTales > Thread > Please allow people to put levels on pause

4th post. It's not dumb, but funny..


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 8, 2014)

Digit builds India's fastest PC worth Rs 16.5 lakhs Slideshow - Slide 1

Read the comments. You will find some nice retards.


----------



## Inceptionist (Jun 9, 2014)

*www.wewillact.com



And some companies are warning about buying their products online. _Shopwallas _are pressuring companies to save their business I guess...


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Digit builds India's fastest PC worth Rs 16.5 lakhs Slideshow - Slide 1
> 
> Read the comments. You will find some nice retards.



didnt see any comments.. 

but i think digit could have managed with better pics.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> didnt see any comments..
> 
> but i think digit could have managed with better pics.



Agreed build logs would have been better. Comments are there. Slow connection problems may be


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> *www.wewillact.com
> 
> 
> 
> And some companies are warning about buying their products online. _Shopwallas _are pressuring companies to save their business I guess...



Yet there are many retailers that matches the online prices at least in computer components.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> *www.wewillact.com
> 
> 
> 
> And some companies are warning about buying their products online. _Shopwallas _are pressuring companies to save their business I guess...


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 9, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> *www.wewillact.com
> 
> 
> 
> And some companies are warning about buying their products online. _Shopwallas _are pressuring companies to save their business I guess...



wait what? FK is foreign funded? Isnt FK and SD a place like ebay where * LOCAL SHOPS * put up their stuff for sale?

And mdcomputers, a website of * a local shop * sells stuff for cheaper than FK and SD. What do they say about it?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> wait what? FK is foreign funded? Isnt FK and SD a place like ebay where * LOCAL SHOPS * put up their stuff for sale?
> 
> And mdcomputers, a website of * a local shop * sells stuff for cheaper than FK and SD. What do they say about it?



FK started off with WS Retail which is indeed foreign funded.

MD computers sell at lower prices in the shop locally lower than their online prices.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2014)

How is flipkart, myntra and snapdeal etc "Foreign Funded and unethical".. anyone can explain please ?

just because brick and mortar shops arent willing to lower prices does not mean its unethical for online shops to sell..
Besides how can they lower prices below cost price, thats just retarded


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> How is flipkart, myntra and snapdeal etc "Foreign Funded and unethical".. anyone can explain please ?



FK and Myntra are indeed foreign funded. But unethical, I highly doubt that.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2014)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/hello.jpg
how is this possible ? I cant believe FK or anyone with sense would run at a loss to lower prices


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 9, 2014)

If by Xkart he is referring to FK he has got it all wrong. Kolkata prices of HDDs etc will give FK a run for their money.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 9, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> FK started off with WS Retail which is indeed foreign funded.
> 
> MD computers sell at lower prices in the shop locally lower than their online prices.


but now it isnt just WS Retail.

yep, i always contact them by email and get better prices


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

Hope by now @mods have realised why the off-topic thread is necessary!!!


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/hello.jpg
> how is this possible ? I cant believe FK or anyone with sense would run at a loss to lower prices



*Read* the last line. 

this was said by a 10yr old.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 9, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> *Read* the last line.
> 
> this was said by a 10yr old.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> *Read* the last line.
> 
> this was said by a 10yr old.


----------



## seamon (Jun 9, 2014)

But seriously guys....what is their problem?
Either stop recommending core i7 ULVs, GT 610 8GB DDR3(best CPU and GPU) and make more stuff available offline or STFU.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Either stop recommending core i7 ULVs,



Some people actually care about battery life.


----------



## seamon (Jun 10, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Some people actually care about battery life.



Other people get a separate battery instead of buying an underpowered piece of equipment.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 10, 2014)

seamon said:


> But seriously guys....what is their problem?
> Either stop recommending core i7 ULVs, GT 610 8GB DDR3(best CPU and GPU) and make more stuff available offline or STFU.



*like* isn't available in Chit-chat section? 

so, "like"


----------



## kaz (Jun 19, 2014)

My friend shifted to Kolkata few days back and sent me a message last night....

Friend: "number save kar le whats app se"

Me- "kiska" (thought of some friend's number from whatsapp group)

Friend: "mera naya number"
Me: ""


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

My friend calls me up and says "hey suggest me a good monitor in 6k range, my PC is giving me trouble"
Me: OK, what kind of trouble?
Friend: it's hanging and slow, I think its a monitor problem
Me: :faceplam:


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2014)

^ did if really say that?


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes. And I was like WTF?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 19, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Yes. And I was like WTF?



What has the world come to...


----------



## Shah (Jun 19, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> What has the world come to...




The Rule Of Noobs


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 22, 2014)

this entire article: 

Specs review: Does Amazon's new Fire phone justify its price tag? - Tech2


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2014)

WOW! Snapdragon 800 at Rs 11,500.. and 13mp camera and 720p display that is a killer deal.. Id just get it now asap and wait for cyanogenmod !
Really doubt the pricing though, 11500 is like a dream


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 22, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> this entire article:
> 
> Specs review: Does Amazon's new Fire phone justify its price tag? - Tech2



[STRIKE]you better kill this guy [/STRIKE] my bad. it was the contract price. atleast the writer could have mentioned that.


----------



## Nipun (Jun 22, 2014)

Whatsapp conversation:
Friend: Oye.. FB se paise kaise kamate hain?
I: Nahi kamate.
Friend: Bta na.
I: Not possible.
Friend: Abe bta na yaar.
I: Nahi kama sakte saale!
Friend: Jaldi bta drame na kar..
I: Acha 3 steps hain-
1- Go to settings
2- "Deactivate Account"
3- Go to work.
Friend: lol... ab bta
Friend: Bta na
Friend: 
I: *** JAB POSSIBLE HI NAI H TO KAISE BTA DU?!
Friend: Newspaper me aya tha ki ek banda kamata hai
I: Uska naam Mark Zuckerberg hoga.
Friend: Nahi yaar ad aai thi
I: To jaake newspaper walo se puch dimaag na kha
Friend: Bata...

Countless people have asked me this, and this moron was the latest.


----------



## seamon (Jun 22, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> this entire article:
> 
> Specs review: Does Amazon's new Fire phone justify its price tag? - Tech2



That's what happens when those 2GB Graphic card wale write reviews.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 22, 2014)

subscribing

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> WOW! Snapdragon 800 at Rs 11,500.. and 13mp camera and 720p display that is a killer deal.. Id just get it now asap and wait for cyanogenmod !
> Really doubt the pricing though, 11500 is like a dream



dont know if youre sarcastic or not,but i think those are contract prices.. 2 cents


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> WOW! Snapdragon 800 at Rs 11,500.. and 13mp camera and 720p display that is a killer deal.. Id just get it now asap and wait for cyanogenmod !
> Really doubt the pricing though, 11500 is like a dream





For Rs 11500, its probably the best VFM phone out there.. but, The Rs 11500/$119 is the at&t contract version.. 

A non-contract version will be costing $649 i.e Rs 39102( based on today's dollar to rupee conversion and also add to this taxes & duties, which would further raise the price ) which, imo, is a bit overpriced ..

is this phone exclusive to the US markets or will it also be launching here ??


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 22, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> For Rs 11500, its probably the best VFM phone out there.. but, The Rs 11500/$119 is the at&t contract version..
> 
> A non-contract version will be costing $649 i.e Rs 39102( based on today's dollar to rupee conversion and also add to this taxes & duties, which would further raise the price ) which, imo, is a bit overpriced ..
> 
> is this phone exclusive to the US markets or will it also be launching here ??



I think they will release it here soon as we have amazon india


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay my bad, now i feel really stupid -_-


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

techboy3.0 said:


> ~snipped~
> Asymmetric heat spreader *for stylish heat dissipation*



 

Source- *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/184799-advice-buying-high-performance-ram.html


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 24, 2014)

> Asymmetric heat spreader for stylish heat dissipation


Maybe it releases steam through vents like car mods?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 24, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Maybe it releases steam through vents like car mods?



steam from RAM modules?


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Source- *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/184799-advice-buying-high-performance-ram.html



HyperX FURY Memory





> FEATURES
> 
> Dual channel available
> Capacities of up to 8GB (single) and 8GB–16GB (kits)
> ...


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Source- *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/184799-advice-buying-high-performance-ram.html


HyperX FURY Memory


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2014)

good timing.


----------



## Flash (Jun 24, 2014)

I was confused that i made 2 comments - one with avatar, and one without avatar..


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

he just copied it from the official website.

- - - Updated - - -

edit: i was late too


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 24, 2014)

This isn't technology related but still: *www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/184807-equal-wages-all-people-india-agree-not.html#post2128193



> Do you agree in setting equal wages for all people in India. For example an IAS officer will have to get the same salary that of a class 4 officer. I think it will reduce corruption,crime etc.



Only forgiveable if poster is <15 years old. He needs to learn about communism.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> This isn't technology related but still: *www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/184807-equal-wages-all-people-india-agree-not.html#post2128193
> 
> 
> 
> Only forgiveable if poster is <15 years old. He needs to learn about communism.


well actually if someone dreams for an ideal world this would be there..........


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 24, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> well actually if someone dreams for an ideal world this would be there..........



Not in my ideal world. I guess you believe in equality. Here's something to ponder:



> Equality is a drive towards the lowest common denominator. It’s not the averaging to the median that politicians use to sell the concept with. The farce of communism tried to create an equal market place for everyone, a society that is absolutely fair and unbiased. A few hundred million murders, and seventy years later, what they ended up with was no market place at all; having fallen to the lowest common denominator, where no one had any incentive to be anything other than the most average sociopathic version of themselves. It stands to reason that if you inhibit the high fliers of society and cut off that side of the curve, you do not land at the average of what you originally had. Rather you reduce the overall average to a much lower level.


Source: What Real Equality Looks Like

I strongly suggest you read this article: The End Result Of Social Equality Is Tyranny, and also the first  comment.

Hierarchy FTW!


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 24, 2014)

Guys that hyper x fury RAM is good right?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Guys that hyper x fury RAM is good right?



why asking in dumbest thing thread??


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 24, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> why asking in dumbest thing thread??



Coz if the discussion going on above about this RAM. That other day I suggested this to a guy. And if this is not good I will feel really stupid.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 24, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Coz if the discussion going on above about this RAM. That other day I suggested this to a guy. And if this is not good I will feel really stupid.



fury replaces the HyperX blu lineups.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2014)

Fury is good.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 27, 2014)

So much offtopic above!!!

Here's some more reason for the downfall of digit!!!

*i.imgur.com/Gh7JIZB.png?1

Seriously, digit!!! Comparing FPS with the help of images!!!


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2014)

^^that can't be true


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 27, 2014)

Not the first time, they used some wierd meme to present a completely different fact many times..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 27, 2014)

Also digit's recommender configs which they post on facebook sometimes are not at all good. But I think it is possible to show difference between different frame rate videos through image. If the video format stores the differences from previous frame (like mp4 and 3gp) then higher the frame rate lesser will be the difference between two frames. For east scenes this difference will be even more.

- - - Updated - - -

I remember a guy's reply when I asked his laptop's config - "Intel, nvidia, 2 gb, 4 gb, 500 gb".


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 28, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Also digit's recommender configs which they post on facebook sometimes are not at all good. But I think it is possible to show difference between different frame rate videos through image. If the video format stores the differences from previous frame (like mp4 and 3gp) then higher the frame rate lesser will be the difference between two frames. For east scenes this difference will be even more.



i think, unless the number of frames shown is very low.



> I remember a guy's reply when I asked his laptop's config - "Intel, nvidia, 2 gb, 4 gb, 500 gb".


----------



## seamon (Jun 28, 2014)

> Well, I am still using my laptop and everyday I use it, It gives a brand new experience. Awesome speakers! Ultimate graphics solution and throttling?? I finally found out why it used to throttle. It has got a 1TB Hitachi HDD which, for some reasons, does not comply with the mobo much. Hence it used to hamper the performance of the system and "IT" used to get hot! not any other parts! I am a programmer myself so I used to experience the so called "throttling" every now and then, but later I realized that y d hell would it have to throttle if do too much coding and start compiling the huge project? Or, y would it have to throttle when during play, too many objects are rendered on the screen, for example, black ops. Well, from here on it was just common sense. Coz the processor has to read so much data from the HDD and the reading rate and the demand from the processor just increased! Which in turn used to heat the HDD itself, thus raising temperature of the laptop, --> this temperature rise now has to be coped up with. But the HDD has no cooling policy! So what now? Who takes up this job of cooling the laptop? The processor folks! It throttles at this point by reducing its processing power! Hence, we were all so much worried about the processor, graphics card, low power charger adapter(hahahaha whoever brought this up here) & improper Samsung design(I mean seriously guys?).
> 
> Ohh so guys, you know what I did after all this research?
> Replaced HDD with a Samsung EVO 1TB SSD.
> ...



So basically the laptop proccy throttles because of heat produced by HDD. The guy claims to be a programmer. This is what happens when you give IIT Computer science admission on the basis of chemistry marks.
He replaced the HDD with a SSD and heating issues stopped. :O


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 28, 2014)

^Seems legit


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> So basically the laptop proccy throttles because of heat produced by HDD. The guy claims to be a programmer. *This is what happens when you give IIT Computer science admission on the basis of chemistry marks.*
> He replaced the HDD with a SSD and heating issues stopped. :O



 Absolutely agreed. They should also give admission to students who have knowledge of the stream they want to opt.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 28, 2014)

So tell me guys, what should be the criteria for Metallurgy, Chemical engineering etc.

Excellence in IIT JEE exam shows a student has the capability to comprehend what he studies and thus he can excel in his field of interest. You just can't deny CSE branch to a gut who does not have CS in his school.


----------



## sling-shot (Jun 28, 2014)

Nobody is born with knowledge but with various degrees of ability to acquire it


----------



## seamon (Jun 28, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> So tell me guys, what should be the criteria for Metallurgy, Chemical engineering etc.
> 
> Excellence in IIT JEE exam shows a student has the capability to comprehend what he studies and thus he can excel in his field of interest. You just can't deny CSE branch to a gut who does not have CS in his school.



Well my argument is that most CSE seats are taken by people who have never even seen a computer before and have spent the last several years mugging for Mains and Advanced(top 500?). 
Meanwhile, a guy who has a genuine interest in computers is denied admission due to low Advanced rank even though he might have done some hardcore programming in high school.
I am still a fan of US holistic admission process which believes that brilliance can never be based on just 1 exam.

- - - Updated - - -

Next he says:


> I am in Australia now and I got d ssd here for 20k rs



Samsung Evo SSD which costs 25k in USA costs 20k in Australia. Wow. So cheap. (It's 30k btw).


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 28, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> So tell me guys, what should be the criteria for Metallurgy, Chemical engineering etc.
> 
> Excellence in IIT JEE exam shows a student has the capability to comprehend what he studies and thus he can excel in his field of interest. You just can't deny CSE branch to a gut who does not have CS in his school.



I'm not saying that admission should only be given based on what knowledge the candidate has about the field rather that it should ALSO be given based on what knowledge the candidate has about the field. Like if a person wants to pursue a degree course in CSE but could nlt clear JEE test but knows a lot about computers (actual stuff, not RAM stands for Random Access Memory) then he should be given admission. I had this friend in my coaching institute who was very good in studies and wanted to go to IIT. When I asked him what do you want to study there, he didn't knew anything. All he said was "I'll see after I get admission". He took CSE and now he complaints about how hard it is and all that. This really bothers me that someone else with better understanding and passion could have been in his seat instead.


----------



## seamon (Jun 28, 2014)

I was right:


> I am actually from IIT bombay



- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> I'm not saying that admission should only be given based on what knowledge the candidate has about the field rather that it should ALSO be given based on what knowledge the candidate has about the field. Like if a person wants to pursue a degree course in CSE but could nlt clear JEE test but knows a lot about computers (actual stuff, not RAM stands for Random Access Memory) then he should be given admission. I had this friend in my coaching institute who was very good in studies and wanted to go to IIT. When I asked him what do you want to study there, he didn't knew anything. All he said was "I'll see after I get admission". He took CSE and now he complaints about how hard it is and all that. This really bothers me that someone else with better understanding and passion could have been in his seat instead.



+1 to this. I guess the Indian govt. is too ignorant to introduce the holistic admission process in India.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 28, 2014)

I agree to that. IMO as in the first year no branch specific subjects are taught, the Branch allocation should be done at second year itaelf . The candidate will also have a clear understanding which field he wants to pursue and will weed out the people without interest.


Also, the hard core programming stuff and all is OK for CSE and may be IT. But the same can't be said for ME, MME, CHE, BT etc.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> This is what happens when you give IIT Computer science admission on the basis of chemistry marks.


i can relate to this. I'm at least considered a computer geek compared to other students in my school and i wanted to pursue computer and programming but i couldn't opt for CS as my marks in other subjects were low


----------



## ravi847 (Jul 6, 2014)

Didn't know where else to post ...didn't seem like content for that PJ thread

Just read the comments 
Hello! I'm Priyanka Chopra - I'm an actress and recording artist - ask me anything! : IAmA


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 6, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> So much offtopic above!!!
> 
> Here's some more reason for the downfall of digit!!!
> 
> ...



They are right, Take a look at smoke trails in both images.you will notice the difference


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 6, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> They are right, Take a look at smoke trails in both images.you will notice the difference



I told you, you CAN compare it. But then most people won't get it.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 6, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> Didn't know where else to post ...didn't seem like content for that PJ thread
> 
> Just read the comments
> Hello! I'm Priyanka Chopra - I'm an actress and recording artist - ask me anything! : IAmA



"She said ask me anything,she didn't state she would answer."


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I told you, you CAN compare it. But then most people won't get it.



they should have atleast mentioned how those images could say about the fps performance.

- - - Updated - - -



ASHISH65 said:


> They are right, Take a look at smoke trails in both images.you will notice the difference



thanks to this, I finally got it


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> They are right, Take a look at smoke trails in both images.you will notice the difference


Okay, so the smoke trails are different but how is that related to fps??? Please explain...


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I told you, you CAN compare it. But then most people won't get it.


What am I missing... Please explain...


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Okay, so the smoke trails are different but how is that related to fps??? Please explain...


in the LHS pic(60 FPS), the smoke trails are clearly visible as spherical clouds of smoke. 
the incident it captures is for a very short period of time, (here, 1/60th of a second)
but in the RHS pic (30 FPS), the smoke trails are not that apart from each other, that pic will be the capture of a relatively larger time (2/60th of a second) , thus less detail 
the 30 FPS pic can be obtained by "merging" two pics of the 60FPS video. 

I think i further complicated the matter , but lets see, if its clear


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 7, 2014)

Human eye is supposedly capable of distinguishing 32 FPS or less. So how does it matter? 

Or may be I am wrong.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> in the LHS pic(60 FPS), the smoke trails are clearly visible as spherical clouds of smoke.
> the incident it captures is for a very short period of time, (here, 1/60th of a second)
> but in the RHS pic (30 FPS), the smoke trails are not that apart from each other, that pic will be the capture of a relatively larger time (2/60th of a second) , thus less detail
> the 30 FPS pic can be obtained by "merging" two pics of the 60FPS video.
> ...



But, by that analogy, if say the FPS was 1 fps, it would capture the image of 1/1th of a second, i.e., of 1 second...
So, wouldn't 1 fps image have more detail as it would capture for a larger time??? Consider all the exposure settings are what they should be for the hypothetical situation...
Damn, this is so confusing...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> But, by that analogy, if say the FPS was 1 fps, it would capture the image of 1/1th of a second, i.e., of 1 second...
> So, wouldn't 1 fps image have more detail as it would capture for a larger time??? Consider all the exposure settings are what they should be for the hypothetical situation...
> Damn, this is so confusing...



when fast moving scenes are involved, with 1 fps you will only see fumes . imagine yourself. if it is a constant scene(video is not!), then fps does not matter.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> when fast moving scenes are involved, with 1 fps you will only see fumes . imagine yourself. if it is a constant scene(video is not!), then fps does not matter.


He he... I get that... Anyway, maybe it's time to put an end to this topic... 
Am more than happy if my video doesn't buffer!!! 30/60 doesn't matter...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Am more than happy if my video doesn't buffer!!! 30/60 doesn't matter...



indian culture is to blame


----------



## Nipun (Jul 7, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> imagine yourself. if it is a constant scene(video is not!), then fps does not matter.



If in a constant scene FPS doesn't matter, then a. why are there differences in two images posted(30&60FPS), and b. comparing two images as Digit did is stupid. Please tell me how am I wrong.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Nipun said:


> If in a constant scene FPS doesn't matter, then a. why are there differences in two images posted(30&60FPS), and b. comparing two images as Digit did is stupid. Please tell me how am I wrong.



a)constant fps means, same background. here in those pictures the smoke trails varies with time. i meant that there are no moving elements.
b)comparing image with fps is stupid when there are minimal moving objects.but when there are many moving elements in a small span of time, you will see the difference in still images. 60 fps game play and 30 fps game play are examples. the image will look different for sure.
found a website here *frames-per-second.appspot.com/ .check that.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 7, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Human eye is supposedly capable of distinguishing 32 FPS or less. So how does it matter?
> 
> Or may be I am wrong.



no, you're right AFAIK.

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> He he... I get that... Anyway, maybe it's time to put an end to this topic...
> *Am more than happy if my video doesn't buffer*!!! 30/60 doesn't matter...



am missing the like button 
exactly, 
so, 30 FPS is better, as that would consume less bandwidth.

- - - Updated - - -

in "static" images, aperture time counts, it is the time the camera takes to click a photograph (in simple terms,) 
so, longer aperture time can be considered similar to less FPS 
please correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## snap (Jul 7, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Human eye is supposedly capable of distinguishing 32 FPS or less. So how does it matter?
> 
> Or may be I am wrong.



nah its a myth


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 7, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Human eye is supposedly capable of distinguishing 32 FPS or less. So how does it matter?
> 
> Or may be I am wrong.





snap said:


> nah its a myth



At Constant speed,Human eyes stops seeing the difference above 30fps,only at slow motion 60fps offers more fluidity than 30fps.

It's enough now.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 7, 2014)

snap said:


> nah its a myth



Thanks for opening my eye. So that is a dumb thing I posted after all


----------



## snap (Jul 7, 2014)

Fyi - Eyes don't really see in frames per second - they just perceive motion. If you want to get technical though, myelinated nerves (retina nerves) can fire at roughly 1,000 times per second.
A study was done a few years ago with fighter pilots. They flashed a fighter on the screen for 1/220th of a second (220 fps equivalent) and the pilots were not only able to identify there was an image, but name the specific fighter in the image.
So to summarize, it seems that the technical limitations are probably 1,000 fps and the practical limitations are probably in the range of 300.

AMO.NET America's Multimedia Online (Human Eye Frames Per Second)

Source:



Spoiler



What common misconceptions really irk you? : AskReddit


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 12, 2014)

yesterday's story -

we had our first IP practical in which at had to make a program for addition of two numbers using NetBeans. it was pretty easy(that's what I thought), only had 6 lines of coding.

after the class, there were students saying that I didn't even knew that we could do these things, I only other my PC for facebooking and listening songs.  
another student said that what was the benefit of making ? the work can be fine by calculators : facepalm: : facepalm: I was like how the fu** do you think calculators are made?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 12, 2014)

^ wow, that's a really tough question for a class 11/12 student ([strike]pun[/strike] sarcasm)


----------



## seamon (Jul 12, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ wow, that's a really tough question for a class 11/12 student (pun intenede obviously)



I think the word you are looking for is sarcasm.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 12, 2014)

^ thanks +1


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2014)

Not about technology, was reading comment section on this site. Loled so hard looking at the replies for the best comment

select sort by best 

Exclusive: Google Prepping Play Store Update That's One Step Closer To Material With Beautiful New Listing UI


----------



## theserpent (Jul 14, 2014)

amjath said:


> Not about technology, was reading comment section on this site. Loled so hard looking at the replies for the best comment
> 
> select sort by best
> 
> Exclusive: Google Prepping Play Store Update That's One Step Closer To Material With Beautiful New Listing UI



IMO,All these stuff will just make it even more slower


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 14, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> yesterday's story -
> 
> we had our first IP practical in which at had to make a program for addition of two numbers using NetBeans. it was pretty easy(that's what I thought), only had 6 lines of coding.
> 
> ...



Same for CS here in C++ 

Most of them are chit-chatting other than coding


----------



## adityak469 (Jul 15, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ wow, that's a really tough question for a class 11/12 student ([strike]pun[/strike] sarcasm)



it looked to difficult for them 



tanmaymohan said:


> Same for CS here in C++
> 
> Most of them are chit-chatting other than coding



well at least they are chit-chatting. in my class, everyone's just crying like kids. IDK what's happening in CS section


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 16, 2014)

The lever of per-acquired knowledge in students entering colleges is drastically decreasing world wide. one are the days when you had to tweak the registry for solving a frequently issue, or run a bunch of commands to keep computer for hanging. Things are too perfect for anyone to get curious easily.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2014)

Not a dumb thing but really really frustrating
[RANT]
Today was my third OOP lab class in this sem, first of all Our teacher came 45 mins late to the class  i remember on the first class, she threatened to debar us if we were late by 5 mins.. IDK what happened but today her mood was sour as fruck.. So, as soon as she came, she picked out those ppl who were not wearing formals (AKA TShirts) and straight up no attendance for them... then our teacher gave us a pretty long question to do..  So as soon as she finished, I started writing the usual code on my PC.. She noticed that I was doing it ahead of other students, and she came to my place, said.. "_Kya hua ? saaab pata he tujhe ? Abhi semester khatam karke job karne ko bhi chale jao, pehle rough note pe likho then do it on the PC_".. I was like WTF !, what kind of rule is that ? who is retarded enough to write a loong program on rough note then test it on comp ? But then I remained polite, did exactly what she asked.. Exactly 10 mins later, IDK what happened, whether she suffers from amnesia or just mentally retarded, she said to all of us "_Arey, first sem kaise pass kiye ho tum log, pehle comp mein program to verify karo, phir rough mein likhna.. Itna bhi nahi jaante"_ .. 

[/RANT]

*media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m26nvnNG5o1qkk10ro1_500.jpg
I felt like saying " aaapka periods chal raha hei to humare upar gussa mat nikalo".. THATS RIGHT JAYANTI MAAM, F U


----------



## snap (Jul 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> THATS RIGHT JAYANTI MAAM, F U very much..



( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 17, 2014)

I hope your PC is covered by accidental warranty. Its not gonna survive that


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2014)

snap said:


> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



hey no funny ideas


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 17, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Not a dumb thing but really really frustrating
> [RANT]
> So, as soon as she came, she picked out those ppl who were not wearing formals (AKA TShirts) and straight up no attendance for them...



I wear only tshirt jeans in office  full attendance

I remember when i was in diploma, that time there was floppy used, not everyone had pendrives that time. few smart students used to keep floppys full of programs in the floppy drive before the practicals were conducted
and during BE, few students used save their programs into all the machines 1 day before the practical exams 



Nerevarine said:


> loong program


which program you got to write ? 

ps: ignore, pati ne kapde nahi dhoye honge us din


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2014)

meh it was some class program, easy but long.. therefore, impossible to do in rough first without checking for minor errors..



> ps: ignore, pati ne kapde nahi dhoye honge us din


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 18, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> For Rs 11500, its probably the best VFM phone out there.. but, The Rs 11500/$119 is the at&t contract version..
> 
> A non-contract version will be costing $649 i.e Rs 39102( based on today's dollar to rupee conversion and also add to this taxes & duties, which would further raise the price ) which, imo, is a bit overpriced ..
> 
> is this phone exclusive to the US markets or will it also be launching here ??


Its ATT exclusive


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 18, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Its ATT exclusive


I didn't get it


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 19, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> yesterday's story -
> 
> we had our first IP practical in which at had to make a program for addition of two numbers using NetBeans. it was pretty easy(that's what I thought), only had 6 lines of coding.
> 
> ...



They even understand what is algorithms? I doubt. F#cking colleges starts programming lessons directly with "hello world"

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> I didn't get it



What you didnt got in this???
Amazon Fire phone is exclusively available from AT&T(US service provider)


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Buddy you just can't label any mistakes anyone make as dumb. The poster may well not be aware that the phone is AT&T exclusive. That's not dumb, that's just lack of information


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 19, 2014)

Depends! Lack of information is actually one type of dumbness (if that's a word). But if my parents didn't know that, okay, that's understandable, but for persons like us, nerds in other words, yes it's dumb.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 19, 2014)

I don't know man. But I don't think not knowing a phone is exclusive to a carrier is not actually a dumb thing. And just see the post concerned also asks about availability in India. Means the person is not actually aware of.


----------



## sarita95 (Jul 20, 2014)

The dumbest I have ever heard: "Girls are not good programmers"
Lolz


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2014)

Spoiler






Nerevarine said:


> Not a dumb thing but really really frustrating
> [RANT]
> Today was my third OOP lab class in this sem, first of all Our teacher came 45 mins late to the class  i remember on the first class, she threatened to debar us if we were late by 5 mins.. IDK what happened but today her mood was sour as fruck.. So, as soon as she came, she picked out those ppl who were not wearing formals (AKA TShirts) and straight up no attendance for them... then our teacher gave us a pretty long question to do..  So as soon as she finished, I started writing the usual code on my PC.. She noticed that I was doing it ahead of other students, and she came to my place, said.. "_Kya hua ? saaab pata he tujhe ? Abhi semester khatam karke job karne ko bhi chale jao, pehle rough note pe likho then do it on the PC_".. I was like WTF !, what kind of rule is that ? who is retarded enough to write a loong program on rough note then test it on comp ? But then I remained polite, did exactly what she asked.. Exactly 10 mins later, IDK what happened, whether she suffers from amnesia or just mentally retarded, she said to all of us "_Arey, first sem kaise pass kiye ho tum log, pehle comp mein program to verify karo, phir rough mein likhna.. Itna bhi nahi jaante"_ ..
> 
> ...





Mods please warn if any of my content is against rules, ill change it as i did swear a lot
More rant :
On tuesday, our beloved OOP teacher "bunked" the class or just forgot she had a class.. IDK the reason but she did not come.. Apparently someone complained regarding this to the Dean and because of that, she recieved a ton of scolding.. now in today's class, she was PISSED as heck, and decided to unload all the frustration on each and every one in our class.. Holy crap, she was like a rampaging bull the way she was reacting, and started threatening us because someone reported... Then it was back to blaming our parents, oh god the never ending teacher dialogue - "aapka parents tumko yeh sikhae hein ?" and said, "tum sab metro cities se ho na, isi liye itna bhao hei.. mein to Odisha sei hoon, thats why im not like you"... Well i felt like saying "maam, as a fellow resident of Odisha, I sincerely hope there are less people like you in my state"..For 25 freaking minutes she continued on and on regarding how we are the culprit and compared us to C5 section saying, "wahan pe students are so much more studious and attentive, why should I waste my time on ungrateful spoilt children like you all".. you know why maam ? because YOU ARE ****ING GETTING PAID BY US B**CH.. Also  I remember a friend saying, she said the exact opposite in C5 section i.e. C1 is very good regarding behaviour and C5 sucks ass... Oh and btw, she also threatened to reveal those students who have a relationship with students from C5.. "bolun naam unka ? bolu kya ? apna dosto ka insult chahte ho ? boluu ?? " ..  As if it's a crime  

F**K u maam, you arent married, i dont think you can be because who would be stupid enough to marry u.. even if you get a husband,  marriage ke din bhi aap "bunk" kar lena ..

Oh and by the way, she said.. the students in C4 are so good.. they arent getting good faculty in OOP class.. But you people in C1 are so horrible, im here to teach you.. you people dont deserve good faculty like me

Us - waaait waait wait, are you actually comparing and saying you are better than your colleague ?.. Not a good move biatch


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 23, 2014)

^^
He he!!! 

Which college/varsity??? Will add to my blacklist...


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2014)

KIIT university, dont judge the college though on a single teacher.. Every pond has a stinky fish


----------



## Gollum (Jul 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Mods please warn if any of my content is against rules, ill change it as i did swear a lot
> More rant :
> On tuesday, our beloved OOP teacher "bunked" the class or just forgot she had a class.. IDK the reason but she did not come.. Apparently someone complained regarding this to the Dean and because of that, she recieved a ton of scolding.. now in today's class, she was PISSED as heck, and decided to unload all the frustration on each and every one in our class.. Holy crap, she was like a rampaging bull the way she was reacting, and started threatening us because someone reported... Then it was back to blaming our parents, oh god the never ending teacher dialogue - "aapka parents tumko yeh sikhae hein ?" and said, "tum sab metro cities se ho na, isi liye itna bhao hei.. mein to Odisha sei hoon, thats why im not like you"... Well i felt like saying "maam, as a fellow resident of Odisha, I sincerely hope there are less people like you in my state"..For 25 freaking minutes she continued on and on regarding how we are the culprit and compared us to C5 section saying, "wahan pe students are so much more studious and attentive, why should I waste my time on ungrateful spoilt children like you all".. you know why maam ? because YOU ARE ****ING GETTING PAID BY US B**CH.. Also  I remember a friend saying, she said the exact opposite in C5 section i.e. C1 is very good regarding behaviour and C5 sucks ass... Oh and btw, she also threatened to reveal those students who have a relationship with students from C5.. "bolun naam unka ? bolu kya ? apna dosto ka insult chahte ho ? boluu ?? " ..  As if it's a crime
> 
> ...



Damn, next time record this on your phone/pmp and upload it to soundcloud, Let us all listen and enjoy!
+1 for the rant, very well put


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2014)

A b.tech computer science fresh pass out student who cannot make box program other than those in basic lab exercises, doesn't understand anything tech other than whats fed by the teachers and gets her laptop formatted from others want to do m.tech in computer science and actually thinks she can do it well.


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Mods please warn if any of my content is against rules, ill change it as i did swear a lot
> More rant :
> On tuesday, our beloved OOP teacher "bunked" the class or just forgot she had a class.. IDK the reason but she did not come.. Apparently someone complained regarding this to the Dean and because of that, she recieved a ton of scolding.. now in today's class, she was PISSED as heck, and decided to unload all the frustration on each and every one in our class.. Holy crap, she was like a rampaging bull the way she was reacting, and started threatening us because someone reported... Then it was back to blaming our parents, oh god the never ending teacher dialogue - "aapka parents tumko yeh sikhae hein ?" and said, "tum sab metro cities se ho na, isi liye itna bhao hei.. mein to Odisha sei hoon, thats why im not like you"... Well i felt like saying "maam, as a fellow resident of Odisha, I sincerely hope there are less people like you in my state"..For 25 freaking minutes she continued on and on regarding how we are the culprit and compared us to C5 section saying, "wahan pe students are so much more studious and attentive, why should I waste my time on ungrateful spoilt children like you all".. you know why maam ? because YOU ARE ****ING GETTING PAID BY US B**CH.. Also  I remember a friend saying, she said the exact opposite in C5 section i.e. C1 is very good regarding behaviour and C5 sucks ass... Oh and btw, she also threatened to reveal those students who have a relationship with students from C5.. "bolun naam unka ? bolu kya ? apna dosto ka insult chahte ho ? boluu ?? " ..  As if it's a crime
> 
> ...



LOL...Don't worry, you will get 20probable questions which would help you in sems


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 23, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> A b.tech computer science fresh pass out student who cannot make box program other than those in basic lab exercises, doesn't understand anything tech other than whats fed by the teachers and gets her laptop formatted from others want to do m.tech in computer science and actually thinks she can do it well.


No words to say for these peoples 

- - - Updated - - -



sarita95 said:


> The dumbest I have ever heard: "Girls are not good programmers"
> Lolz


LOL

fact: My college's IT dept. has almost 70% girls and most of them end up with *Non-IT* job


----------



## amjath (Jul 23, 2014)

^that's a shocker


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2014)

> has almost 70% girls



that's the shocker


----------



## seamon (Jul 23, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> No words to say for these peoples
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Which college?
This is what happens when admission to CS is based on Chemistry marks. /rant


----------



## Nipun (Jul 23, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had to spend more than half of my 10th class facing teachers like this. Unfortunately, for some time in 12th too. I think we should have a "Rants about bad teachers" thread.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> Which college?



SBM polytechnic (You cant find on google anymore cause first they forgot to renew domain and after renewing now hosting is expired  )


----------



## hsr (Jul 24, 2014)

My Data Structures professor was the best.
"Ma'am, how do I debug this nullpointer exception?"
- "How old are you? 12? Use Google"

p.s. She was the Java lab instructor


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2014)

One thing I noticed, only lady teachers have foul mood most of the times, there are exceptions but ive never seen a male teacher blame students like in my case


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> One thing I noticed, only lady teachers have foul mood most of the times, there are exceptions but ive never seen a male teacher blame students like in my case


That time of the month buddy, that time of the month


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 24, 2014)

huehuehue


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

Don't make the thread locked please, the comment like this caused few thread locked up


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 24, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Damn, next time record this on your phone/pmp and upload it to soundcloud, Let us all listen and enjoy!
> +1 for the rant, very well put



+1 to that! Record and reveal! Better yet, record video. Also post information identifying the teacher.

Such incompetent teachers ought to be kicked out of their jobs and never allowed to hold such positions again. They are ruining our country's future.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 24, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> +1 to that! Record and reveal! Better yet, record video. Also post information identifying the teacher.
> 
> Such incompetent teachers ought to be kicked out of their jobs and never allowed to hold such positions again. They are ruining our country's future.



This would get the student in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 24, 2014)

sarita95 said:


> The dumbest I have ever heard: "Girls are not good programmers"
> Lolz



There are so very few women in tech, it creates the perception that the average woman isn't very good at it, which isn't that far from the truth. It's not that dumb.

- - - Updated - - -



Nipun said:


> This would get the student in a lot of trouble.



How would the student be identified? Have some courage man! Our country needs us! No need to post on facebook, we can have a platform for this.


----------



## Faun (Jul 24, 2014)

Start a new thread about Indian education system and faculties.

Don't generalize or stereotype people just because you haven't seen a large enough sample lot. And no reason to use expletives. Keep discussions in a manner you wouldn't want to make amends later. What you say online, stays here forever.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 25, 2014)

Faun said:


> Start a new thread about Indian education system and faculties.
> 
> Don't generalize or stereotype people just because you haven't seen a large enough sample lot. And no reason to use expletives. Keep discussions in a manner you wouldn't want to make amends later. What you say online, stays here forever.



who are you addressing?


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> who are you addressing?



To the members posting here.


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jul 25, 2014)

I had a dumb moment today. 
I thought my pc was infected so I ran a virus scan.  At 66%  on one particular file it got & stuck refused to go ahead. After waiting for 15-20 minutes  I started to google information on that file, Didn't get much useful info but most of the sites were asking to download their cleaners to fix the infection. 
I thought I'd do that on saturday (in freetime) so I ran CCCleaner & began playing a game but there was no sound & I got convinced that there is a big problem.  I looked at the AV scan again &  somehow it was on pause.....


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I had a dumb moment today.
> I thought my pc was infected so I ran a virus scan.  At 66%  on one particular file it got & stuck refused to go ahead. After waiting for 15-20 minutes  I started to google information on that file, Didn't get much useful info but most of the sites were asking to download their cleaners to fix the infection.
> I thought I'd do that on saturday (in freetime) so I ran CCCleaner & began playing a game but there was no sound & I got convinced that there is a big problem.  I looked at the AV scan again &  somehow it was on pause.....


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> I had a dumb moment today.
> I thought my pc was infected so I ran a virus scan.  At 66%  on one particular file it got & stuck refused to go ahead. After waiting for 15-20 minutes  I started to google information on that file, Didn't get much useful info but most of the sites were asking to download their cleaners to fix the infection.
> I thought I'd do that on saturday (in freetime) so I ran CCCleaner & began playing a game but there was no sound & I got convinced that there is a big problem.  I looked at the AV scan again &  somehow it was on pause.....



 

you didn't have a reaction like this, did you ?? 
*community.logos.com/cfs-filesystemfile.ashx/__key/CommunityServer.Discussions.Components.Files/75/8877.computer_2D00_out_2D00_window.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2014)

Gen.Libeb said:


> ~CCCleaner~


Its CCleaner, not CCCLeaner.

it was first teaching day in college of forth year and hence I got some data for this thread 

1. Compiler Design teacher- "a program of 60 lines will be faster than a program of 100 lines."
2. Computer Graphics teacher- "even today TurboC is used for developing games and it doesn't matter if you use OpenGL or graphics.h, it's same. I recently played NFS 2 and it's made in TurboC."
3. VLSI teacher- "Which is the latest processor?" to which all students proudly replied: "i7".


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Its CCleaner, not CCCLeaner.
> 
> it was first teaching day in college of forth year and hence I got some data for this thread
> 
> ...



I guess you kept your palm stuck to your face all day.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2014)

seamon said:


> I guess you kept your palm stuck to your face all day.



Yup, but not because of these statements but because keep dictating notes and I go into sleep


----------



## hsr (Jul 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Its CCleaner, not CCCLeaner.
> 
> it was first teaching day in college of forth year and hence I got some data for this thread
> 
> ...



#1 is _just about_ correct for assembly 
#3 I'd like to know the answers _most_ DF guys give as well


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 25, 2014)

Isn't Intel Haswell series, which includes the updated Core i7, the latest?


----------



## seamon (Jul 25, 2014)

^Haswell Refresh series is the latest.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes if we talk about assembly code, then shorter the faster but the statement wasn't being referred to assembly, it was just a general statement. I even have the example of a program having 100 addition statements and another program having 60 division statements but she said my example is a especial case. About the latest processor; i7 is just a processor family. Its saying Samsung 840 is the fastest SSD - 840 is a family of SSD's containing evo, pro and base version. The answer to "which is the latest processor" would be any processor that Intel announced a few days back (Google search will reveal the list).


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Its CCleaner, not CCCLeaner.
> 
> it was first teaching day in college of forth year and hence I got some data for this thread
> 
> ...




lol, even my most hated OOP teacher knows that Turbo C is full of crap, thats why we use Ubuntu inbuilt C compiler


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

there are different types of processors like digital signal processor, graphic processor, our central processing unit and so on. the question 'Which is the latest processor?' doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Nipun (Jul 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> there are different types of processors like digital signal processor, graphic processor, our central processing unit and so on. the question 'Which is the latest processor?' doesn't make much sense to me.



The food processor I recently purchased!


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 25, 2014)

Nipun said:


> The food processor I recently purchased!


Lol!!!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nipun said:


> The food processor I recently purchased!


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> A b.tech computer science fresh pass out student who cannot make box program other than those in basic lab exercises, doesn't understand anything tech other than whats fed by the teachers and gets her laptop formatted from others want to do m.tech in computer science and actually thinks she can do it well.



heres the catch.

she will do good. 

becoz the indian education system is designed like this... 

and..



coz she is a girl.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 25, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> heres the catch.
> 
> she will do good.
> 
> ...



 can't deny that.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 25, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Its CCleaner, not CCCLeaner.
> 
> it was first teaching day in college of *forth* year and hence I got some data for this thread
> 
> ...


 *Fourth 
  [MENTION=112980]Nipun[/MENTION] did't pointed out this time, so...


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> there are different types of processors like digital signal processor, graphic processor, our central processing unit and so on. the question 'Which is the latest processor?' doesn't make much sense to me.



Either you're nitpicking or you're Sheldon's brother. The term "processor" outside technical fields refers to a general purpose CPU these days, everyone knows that.

- - - Updated - - -



anirbandd said:


> heres the catch.
> 
> she will do good.
> 
> ...



 Care to elaborate?


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 26, 2014)

if you ever join IT cos in india, and see how guys run after girls like wolf after sheep, and how the girls get their work done and get appraised for the work she made some guy do, you'll understand. 

i didnt mean to offend anyone. but yes, i did have a certain undertone when i wrote that. hope thats clear now. 

- - - Updated - - -

and what? you didnt read that line the first time??


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, girls do take advantages, that's absolutely true, however I call them sluts, not girls, but that fact is what do they take advantage of? Some perverts. So it's basically a problem of men, I mean the pervert section, and that's what we should blame, but the girls, regardless of their slutty attitude.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 26, 2014)

> *Don't generalize or stereotype people just because you haven't seen a large enough sample lot. And no reason to use expletives. Keep discussions in a manner you wouldn't want to make amends later. What you say online, stays here forever.*



wanted to bump this, discussing stereotypes here might get this thread locked and we dont want that do we


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 26, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Either you're nitpicking or you're Sheldon's brother. The term "processor" outside technical fields refers to a general purpose CPU these days, everyone knows that.- - - Updated - - - Care to elaborate?


we weren't outside the technical field buddy. It was an VLSI lecture in an Engineering course and thats right goto the technical field.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Either you're nitpicking or you're Sheldon's brother. The term "processor" outside technical fields refers to a general purpose CPU these days, everyone knows that.



i dont know who sheldon is. even though many people think processor is our cpu only, people should understand there are other processors too. many people know graphic card, but most doesn't know there is a processor inside. does that feel right? i dont.. the way you understand is not always the right thing.  the correct word i think is misconception.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> *i dont know who sheldon is.* even though many people think processor is our cpu only, people should understand there are other processors too. many people know graphic card, but most doesn't know there is a processor inside. does that feel right? i dont.. the way you understand is not always the right thing.  the correct word i think is misconception.



Here's a tv show recommendation for you: The Big Bang Theory. Good show. 



> A woman who moves into an apartment across the hall from two brilliant but socially awkward physicists shows them how little they know about life outside of the laboratory.



- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> we weren't outside the technical field buddy. It was an VLSI lecture in an Engineering course and thats right goto the technical field.



Touché.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i dont know who sheldon is. even though many people think processor is our cpu only, people should understand there are other processors too. many people know graphic card, but most doesn't know there is a processor inside. does that feel right? i dont.. the way you understand is not always the right thing.  the correct word i think is misconception.



Ever seen the Big Bang theory?


----------



## snap (Jul 26, 2014)

Don't waste your time watching TBBT


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Ever seen the Big Bang theory?



Nope 

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> Don't waste your time watching TBBT



i won't.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 26, 2014)

Big Bang theory isn't that bad. Watch an episode or two and decide for yourself.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 26, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Big Bang theory isn't that bad. Watch an episode or two and decide for yourself.


One can enjoy TBBT if one is a science enthusiast


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> Here's a tv show recommendation for you: The Big Bang Theory. Good show.



not interested


----------



## $hadow (Jul 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> Nope
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Give 1st season a shot.

- - - Updated - - -



rijinpk1 said:


> Nope
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Give 1st season a shot


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

quite big in size(checked season 1). my shitty internet connection wont allow me to download.


----------



## seamon (Jul 28, 2014)

This is chemistry related but I had to post it as this made me do a major 



> * during chemistry exam *
> 
> Q. Chemical Symbol for Barium?
> 
> ...



The dumb chick is trying to react Barium with Sodium.


----------



## Flash (Jul 28, 2014)

^ Once i told a chemistry joke to the class, but there was _no reaction. _


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 28, 2014)

^ Because all the good chemistry jokes _Argon _


----------



## Faun (Jul 28, 2014)

^K

.......


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 28, 2014)

Lels


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 28, 2014)

Chemistry jokes are OK cool


----------



## Detailer (Jul 31, 2014)

Greetings everybody!
So we all get shitty internet speeds in our neighborhood, one day my friend had a  problem transferring single file of 6gb to a fat32 formatted pen drive that he had to give to some guy living in the society across the street, so he called me and said:

Friend: I have to give this crapname.file to a guy(friend-2) but i have a problem.Whenever i copy this file to my pen drive, a dialouge box appears which says not enogh space or something and the file can not be copied, but i have a 16gb pen drive.
Me: hmmmm
Friend:Wait!! I have an idea , why not i upload it to dropbox and then he(friend-2) can download it on his computer!
Me:  [sarcasm] WTF? man ,you are a genius! [/sarcasm]
and then i slowly explained to him about his pen drive's fat32 file system and its limitations


----------



## ratul (Jul 31, 2014)

Detailer said:


> Greetings everybody!
> So we all get shitty internet speeds in our neighborhood, one day my friend had a  problem transferring single file of 6gb to a fat32 formatted pen drive that he had to give to some guy living in the society across the street, so he called me and said:
> 
> Friend: I have to give this crapname.file to a guy(friend-2) but i have a problem.Whenever i copy this file to my pen drive, a dialouge box appears which says not enogh space or something and the file can not be copied, but i have a 16gb pen drive.
> ...



hmm, doesn't seem to be that dumb, fat32 limitations is actually very technical subject, and he didn't seem to have any other option other than uploading it somewhere..


----------



## Flash (Jul 31, 2014)

^ He could've split the file into many, and join later. 
Uploading to Dropbox is not dumb, but sort of.


----------



## Detailer (Jul 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ He could've split the file into many, and join later.
> Uploading to Dropbox is not dumb, but sort of.


uploading to dropbox is not dumb but uploading a 6gb file with an internet connection which takes 7 hours to download a 1gb file
is  dumb


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 31, 2014)

Flash said:


> ^ He could've split the file into many, and join later.
> Uploading to Dropbox is not dumb, but sort of.



format the pendrive as NTFS, then copy the file in it.


----------



## Detailer (Jul 31, 2014)

Actually he didn't knew about the limitation and the dumb part was about uploading the file since the guy lived just across the street and formatting in NTFS is much simpler


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 3, 2014)

Vishwa Bandhu Gupta Explains about Cloud 
[YOUTUBE]ApQlMm39xr0[/YOUTUBE]

Here is the Hotlink


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 3, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> Vishwa Bandhu Gupta Explains about Cloud
> [YOUTUBE]ApQlMm39xr0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Here is the Hotlink


This is hilarious!

BTW its true that lots of info of your phone stays on your memory chip (Not battery  )... Even after factory reset! And that's where data shredding comes in action.


----------



## Nipun (Aug 4, 2014)

That video has been shared countless times in this thread. -.-


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nipun said:


> That video has been shared countless times in this thread. -.-



This is exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## ariftwister (Aug 5, 2014)

Never Gets Old


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 14, 2014)

bumpppppppp


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 15, 2014)

Suggested Moto E  to one of my classmate.Today he Bought Samsung Trend  

And his Reason : Samsung is better than China Motorola


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 15, 2014)

Waaaaao, ive used samsung trend.. one of  the crappiest phones ive ever seen.. Phone was a lagfest
Samsung, are you even trying ..


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 16, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Suggested Moto E  to one of my classmate.Today he Bought Samsung Trend
> 
> And his Reason : Samsung is better than China Motorola



This friends I tell you... will always ask for suggestion and end up with samsung, mmx or any BIG phone...

Recently one my friend asked me for laptop suggetion around 35-40K. I suggested G510 and she ended up with 3rd gen i3 ULV HP laptop... because it was slim  Now even browser lags when 4+ tabs are open 

- - - Updated - - -

*i.imgur.com/bEwvys2.png

LMAO
MS removed this page now... dumbest thing from software giant.


----------



## amjath (Aug 17, 2014)

Not that dumb, but just want to share.
When I was travelling to office I saw a lady who was listening to music using her iPod touch. After sometime she took her iPhone from the purse for texting. Later she removed the headphones from iPod touch and plugged it into iPhone.


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

amjath said:


> Not that dumb, but just want to share.
> When I was travelling to office I saw a lady who was listening to music using her iPod touch. After sometime she took her iPhone from the purse for texting. Later she removed the headphones from iPod touch and plugged it into iPhone.



Apple FanLady


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 17, 2014)

Beats and Skullcandy are the only earphone brands people at my college buy.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 17, 2014)

lol. no one has that wannabe beats one by sony?


----------



## .jRay. (Aug 17, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Beats and Skullcandy are the only earphone brands people at my college buy.



Same here. Some of my friends call audiotechnica cr@p. 

They Say This is better than SJ33


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 17, 2014)

And when some of them come to know that I own a Phillips earphone that costs 600 bucks, they go like "oh man.. that's great!", "wow, such expensive earphone" and stuff as if I own some super expensive elite stuff as they never purchased any earphone more expensive than 200 bucks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 17, 2014)

an uncle of mine had a budget of 25k for a 32" LED. He bought a 32" smart tv (ignored 42" AOC LED) for 35k  even when he uses 2g data for whatsapp and facebook only.


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> an uncle of mine had a budget of 25k for a 32" LED. He bought a 32" smart tv (ignored 42" AOC LED) for 35k  even when he uses 2g data for whatsapp and facebook only.


That's not the dumbest thing. More like his choice or preference.

The title of the thread is - "Post the dumbest thing you've ever heard about technology ".


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2014)

ico said:


> That's not the dumbest thing. More like his choice or preference.
> 
> The title of the thread is - "Post the dumbest thing you've ever heard about technology ".



Spending 10k extra for features which one is rarely going to use is dumb IMO.


----------



## adityak469 (Aug 18, 2014)

my friend bought Gionee S5.5 ~20k instead of Xaomi Mi3 or Sony Xperia SP. he also could have extended it to 25k and went for Nexus 5 but he said no to all that because S5.5 is slim 

and on a side note, he's the same guy who had a budget of 30k for PC and ignored my advice(FX 4300+HD7770) and ended up with some AMD dual core and GT210


----------



## kaz (Aug 18, 2014)

What 20k for S5.5  He could have got it for 18k


----------



## ico (Aug 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Spending 10k extra for features which one is rarely going to use is dumb IMO.


His choice, his preference and he might use them as well. Might be dumb according to you or me, but "it's not the dumbest thing you've ever heard about technology."


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 19, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> my friend bought Gionee S5.5 ~20k instead of Xaomi Mi3 or Sony Xperia SP. he also could have extended it to 25k and went for Nexus 5 but he said no to all that because S5.5 is slim
> 
> and on a side note, he's the same guy who had a budget of 30k for PC and ignored my advice(FX 4300+HD7770) and ended up with some* AMD dual core and GT210 *


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 25, 2014)

Asked a friend of mine ,"'whats your ram??'' with a proud voice he answered 500gb,


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 26, 2014)

I'll tell you what i did. 

I had taken a screen shot and pasted it in paint. After sometime i was clicking on the screenshot's window close button, in paint, to close the window. All the while wondering.why the damn window didn't close. 

Took me a while to realise it was ms paint and i was clicking on an image. 

:/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is not related to technology but it the dumbest thing I've seen someone do and the absolute proof of how stupid humans can be. I and two friends of mine were going in a car and eating ice cream. When we were done with the ice cream I asked them not to throw the wrappers out on the road. Then we stopped at some shop. Now, as seen as we stopped, one of the guy stepped out of car and threw the wrapper on corner of a wall. When I asked why did he on that, he said you said don't throw on road and this is not a road. And all this in full confidence, full innocence. And the best part, a dustbin was right in front of the car.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 26, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This is not related to technology but it the dumbest thing I've seen someone do and the absolute proof of how stupid humans can be. I and two friends of mine were going in a car and eating ice cream. When we were done with the ice cream I asked them not to throw the wrappers out on the road. Then we stopped at some shop. Now, as seen as we stopped, one of the guy stepped out of car and threw the wrapper on corner of a wall. When I asked why did he on that, he said you said don't throw on road and this is not a road. And all this in full confidence, full innocence. And the best part, a dustbin was right in front of the car.


----------



## kaz (Aug 26, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I'll tell you what i did.
> 
> I had taken a screen shot and pasted it in paint. After sometime i was clicking on the screenshot's window close button, in paint, to close the window. All the while wondering.why the damn window didn't close.
> 
> ...





In school I took screenshot of desktop and made it the desktop wallpaper and removed all icons present on the desktop

Had fun when saw people clicking those screenshot icons to open the application


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 26, 2014)

kaz said:


> In school I took screenshot of desktop and made it the desktop wallpaper and removed all icons present on the desktop
> 
> Had fun when saw people clicking those screenshot icons to open the application



Same here. I even used to interchange VGA cables


----------



## kaz (Aug 26, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Same here. I even used to interchange VGA cables



 Could do much with the hardware just took out those mouse balls and played "catch-catch"


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 26, 2014)

Uncle from India comes to Jakarta ( some lead role in ofc)

Q. Are suna hain yahan pe laptop sasta hain?

Me. Hmm..depends, rather you have a lot of options, seconds too, you can get old unsold laptops priced as low as 2.5 mil IDR ( 12500 INR).

Q. That cheap? Kucch problem to nehi hoga? Maal kharab diya to? 

Me. Sir u can always check it, double check it, triple Google it, ask around, read up and then buy. Who will sell you a *cheap laptop *which doesn't work. Plus Warranty. U will get local one.

Q. Local? means? Indonesia? ahh..crap, ye log na, huh! Bahar jaake kharab hua tho? loot te hain sala sab. India me bhi same case. chhodo ye batao, kya kya milega isme? 4 GB RAM? 500 GB HDD? i7-8 ayega? mujhe na screen thoda bada chaiye, aur batter backup bhi like..batao 4 ghanta?

Me. (exasperated now) ..umm NO. I dont think 12000 ke laptop me apko koi i7 de payega, aur screen bhi kucch HD hoga, ram bhi 2 GB ke as pas, and about warranty i dont know such products which comes with intl in that bracket.

Q. Oh, aisa kya? hmm, mere bete ko puchh ta hun, Belgium me hain, woh bata payega better. Aur haan, Brand kaunsa hain, HP, Dell

Me. sir you better go and hop around a bit, browse..here.. ( giving address of stores, desperately trying to end the conversation) , Dell mehenga ata hain sir, lenovo, Asus try karo, thoda cheap me ayega.

Q. Asus? ye kaunsa brand hain? kabhi suna nehi, oh ruk, woh motherboard wala? are yaar, bahot ghatiya hain yar, chinese hain pata hain? sala pura chindi chori, 2 number ka product banata hain. kabhi mat lena, batata hun main tereko. Saste ke chinese chiz me paysa mat dalo kabhi. Achha Asus chinese brand hain ya korean kya?

Me. Nehi sir, Belgium ka hain.


----------



## kaz (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 26, 2014)

WTF


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 26, 2014)

kaz said:


> Could do much with the hardware just took out those mouse balls and played "catch-catch"




I used to use stress buster hammer tool and leave the lab so that when someone clicks it cracks the screen virtually with no actual buttons to close it. 

- - - Updated - - -

One more. Encountered today


Teacher : Listen can u just switch off the AC ?
Me : No ma'am its too sticky and hot and ma'am usually there are power cuts so please.
Teacher : beta no.there's is no light so please switch off AC. ( I mean how in hell then the AC is working ? ) <Also the genset is off>


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 5, 2014)

This is the top contributor page of the current humble bundle, BTA is $6.00

*i.imgur.com/oEElxu2.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 8, 2014)

i'm done suggesting people when they personally come for advice.
Another uncle of mine bought a Galaxy Grand instead of Zenphone 5/Moto G


----------



## singleindian (Sep 16, 2014)

Found this in toms hardware forum  4000$ for a gaming rig in india

High End PC build for triple 4k monitor gaming setup 4000$ - Nvidia - Systems


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Found this in toms hardware forum  4000$ for a gaming rig in india
> 
> High End PC build for triple 4k monitor gaming setup 4000$ - Nvidia - Systems


If you think, its not possible in India - check this..
*www.digit.in/forum/show-off/148881-my-3-lakh-rig-low-bandwidth-warning.html


----------



## singleindian (Sep 17, 2014)

Flash said:


> If you think, its not possible in India - check this..
> *www.digit.in/forum/show-off/148881-my-3-lakh-rig-low-bandwidth-warning.html



the setup is awesome,but 3 4k moniter setup  will soon blow him out,if the guy evr make such a rig


----------



## kamal_saran (Sep 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> i'm done suggesting people when they personally come for advice.
> Another uncle of mine bought a Galaxy Grand instead of Zenphone 5/Moto G


Yup that feels bad . same happened with me yesterday friend bought a galaxy grand while he was telling him to get a new moto g 2nd gen. I mean why people even ask for advice when eventually at the end they are gonna buy it because shopkeeper told them that it is good " isse acha aur koi phone nhi milega aapko"


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> I'll tell you what i did.
> 
> I had taken a screen shot and pasted it in paint. After sometime i was clicking on the screenshot's window close button, in paint, to close the window. All the while wondering.why the damn window didn't close.
> 
> ...



Thats the reason you need to use Alt+F4


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> i'm done suggesting people when they personally come for advice.
> Another uncle of mine bought a Galaxy Grand instead of Zenphone 5/Moto G



it feels even worse when people ask for stuff to buy and then they don't even buy. i have 3 friends who got me to assemble a pc and then they didn't buy


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> i have 3 friends who got me to assemble a pc and then they didn't buy



They don't trust you...You haven't proved to be a true friend


----------



## $hadow (Sep 17, 2014)

kaz said:


> They don't trust you...You haven't proved to be a true friend




This thread became active after a long time


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 3, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> This is the top contributor page of the current humble bundle, BTA is $6.00



What is so dumb in this? 

They either want to support game developers or charities. What you posted was dumb imo.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 4, 2014)

After watching my M8 duo camera a friend of mine said "Bhai ye ek sath do photo click karta hoga''


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 4, 2014)

$hadow said:


> After watching my M8 duo camera a friend of mine said "Bhai ye ek sath do photo click karta hoga''


I think he was just joking. No one can be that dumb.


----------



## amjath (Oct 4, 2014)

Technically we get 2 photos when HDR is on, one with HDR and other without HDR just saying


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 4, 2014)

Celebs threaten to sue Google over response to nude-image hack Celebs threaten to sue Google over response to nude-image hack - CNET

Google would be like*www.quickmeme.com/img/a6/a624de596c009402028bfd9bd6a709568c8c5fe40866f2783599b68ac1d9138c.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Technically we get 2 photos when HDR is on, one with HDR and other without HDR just saying



3 pics give good HDR.


----------



## 10 numberi (Oct 5, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> I think he was just joking. No one can be that dumb.


Some people thinks others are dumb when the case is actually opposite.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 5, 2014)

10 numberi said:


> Some people thinks others are dumb when the case is actually opposite.


That smiley totally changes the meaning of your sentence though


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 6, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> What is so dumb in this?
> 
> They either want to support game developers or charities. What you posted was dumb imo.



Hmm.. thats your opinion, and keep it in your ass. If you ever bought any Humble bundle, you would have get it.


----------



## .jRay. (Oct 6, 2014)

marvelousprashant said:


> Celebs threaten to sue Google over response to nude-image hack Celebs threaten to sue Google over response to nude-image hack - CNET
> 
> Google would be like*www.quickmeme.com/img/a6/a624de596c009402028bfd9bd6a709568c8c5fe40866f2783599b68ac1d9138c.jpg



Now that is dumb. They aren't entitled to sue anybody. It was their mistake that they kept an easy to guess password. Nevertheless they should sue apple instead.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> I think he was just joking. No one can be that dumb.



God knows I never dared to ask if he was joking or not..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2014)

*www.facebook.com/groups/XiaomiRedmi1S.India/permalink/336657733178829/



> Cpu-z in redmi 1s showing cortex a7 in "cpu architecture" - is it okay!!! Confused.. It should show snapdragon 400 isn't it..!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 16, 2014)

$hadow said:


> After watching my M8 duo camera a friend of mine said "Bhai ye ek sath do photo click karta hoga''


He's right!


----------



## singleindian (Oct 19, 2014)

one dumb thing i used to do while in college cleaning laptop with axe deo thinking it will attract girls, LOl,


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 19, 2014)

today this happened:
A kid: i want to sell this 8 GB memory card
Me: what class?
The kid: Class 7th
Me:


----------



## ASHISH65 (Oct 19, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> today this happened:
> A kid: i want to sell this 8 GB memory card
> Me: what class?
> The kid: Class 7th
> Me:


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 22, 2014)

singleindian said:


> one dumb thing i used to do while in college cleaning laptop with axe deo thinking it will attract girls, LOl,



wot?



SaiyanGoku said:


> today this happened:
> A kid: i want to sell this 8 GB memory card
> Me: what class?
> The kid: Class 7th
> Me:





innocence.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 22, 2014)

"Microsoft is checking for a solution for your problem"   

--by Windows 8.1 after crashing to desktop the 122nd time while trying to run a non-genuine copy of dead-rising 3 in laptop. The solution to this problem is
1. connecting to a second physical monitor manually,
2. simulating a fake third display to run specifically on Dedicate GPU. 
3.Extend display on all three monitors. 
4. Drag the ds3 exe to the imaginary invisible display making it as primary, running the game by guessing the desktop position and using type-navigation icon click
5. waiting for a flicker in second monitor to know the game has been loaded in the imaginary display.
6. Making second monitor primary again, alt tab ing and switching display to it as only display and disconnecting third display manually.

thus evading the nvidia optimus api which decides the display output of connected secondary display.

if Microsoft could find this solution, I would go to their BSAM department and bend over.


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2014)

^ stupid dynamic switching still creating problems.


----------



## RBX (Oct 27, 2014)

Digit amuses me with their posts from time to time.
Prime Minister's office has Internet speed of 34 Mbps | Digit.in
3rd line


> connection speed in India of 2Mbps (*megabytes* per second).


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 27, 2014)

Why is that even surprising?
For anyone on 3G, avg speed is far beyond 2Mbps


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 27, 2014)

Probably because 2 Megabits/second is what is planned but 2 MegaBytes per second is what is denoted. To be fair it could simply be a typing/autocorrect mistake. Further only the really technically savvy people will know the difference.


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 27, 2014)

Hmmm... Interesting I never even read that megabytes was written, Mbps was enough for me


----------



## Rain_moris (Oct 27, 2014)

My friend still ask how do I manage to get 4+Mbps on torrent on a 512kbps connection lol


----------



## Rain_moris (Oct 27, 2014)

When I use remote desktop on my android they think I am a hacker.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 27, 2014)

Guess how my friend from CSE bought his first phone....

First, he went to shop and asked for touch phone under 10K...
Liked a Nokia Lumia,
Then went to another and liked a Lg one.
He asked shopkeeper to save contacts quickly to new phone......But shopkeeper got confused, he took more than 10mins

He went back for Nokia, and bought it coz he can save contacts to Nokia one super duper fast....

I was like


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 27, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Digit amuses me with their posts from time to time.
> Prime Minister's office has Internet speed of 34 Mbps | Digit.in
> 3rd line


Have seen ~60Mbps on this forum only. i.e ~6.5MBps.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 28, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Guess how my friend from CSE bought his first phone....
> 
> First, he went to shop and asked for touch phone under 10K...
> Liked a Nokia Lumia,
> ...



lumia is better option under 10k imo..............


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> lumia is better option under 10k imo..............


The thing is not if lumia is better or worse, you must see that a CSE student & he cannot copy contacts... Which is simply exporting a .vcf file..


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 28, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> lumia is better option under 10k imo..............


But he didn't ask for specs or something ..
just wanted to copy contacts...with fast speed..
He was just comparing copying speed of contacts




Chaitanya said:


> The thing is not if lumia is better or worse, you must see that a CSE student & he cannot copy contacts... Which is simply exporting a .vcf file..


Exactly


----------



## Nanducob (Oct 28, 2014)

When windows fails to troubleshoot the problem and ask me to get help from my friends.
Wow !  I didnt know that I could use help from friends !!


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Guess how my friend from CSE bought his first phone....
> 
> First, he went to shop and asked for touch phone under 10K...
> Liked a Nokia Lumia,
> ...


Things happen sometimes to the newbies.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 28, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Things happen sometimes to the newbies.



c'mon, he is CSE student with freaking 92% in class....
And I suggested him for Moto G....


----------



## Rain_moris (Oct 28, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> c'mon, he is CSE student with freaking 92% in class....
> And I suggested him for Moto G....


Some CSE student in my college doesn't even know to install android apps with apk


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 28, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> c'mon, he is CSE student with freaking 92% in class....



nowadays there are way too many engineering colleges in India and they will admit even a real dog if you tie a bag with fee inside on its back. they will even make sure that the dog passes with very good marks. i have personally seen marks of fail students getting changed to first division marks and more.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 28, 2014)

^^ you can't change marks to 92%..
and plus its government college....


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 28, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> c'mon, he is CSE student with freaking 92% in class....
> And I suggested him for Moto G....


92% ? *tapatalk.imageshack.com/v2/14/10/28/3f47246d54ca326a4e3eff3610dc9402.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 28, 2014)

Marks is no indication of the person's intellectual capacity. My friend who topped our class, never even tried to install Windows and even after repeatedly teaching him, it was me who did that eventually. So 92% does not mean that he is very good at everything.

And yes, the level of common sense in people is declining over past few years and he is one good example.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 28, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Marks is no indication of the person's intellectual capacity. My friend who topped our class, never even tried to install Windows and even after repeatedly teaching him, it was me who did that eventually. So 92% does not mean that he is very good at everything.
> 
> And yes, the level of common sense in people is declining over past few years and he is one good example.


Totally agree with him. Toppers in my class can't write a simple program in netbeans and complain about java being hard like wtf.


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 28, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Totally agree with him. Toppers in my class can't write a simple program in netbeans and complain about java being hard like wtf.



I still remember one incident from my college days. It was 2nd semester and Introduction to OOPS with Java class. We had an test and I was writing simple program where I name one variable as "String rajkumar". End of the period, one of my friend was blasted by our professor, because he copied exactly what I wrote, even without changing the name of the variable. And after asking about this, the reply he gave was epic. "I thought that was part of the program"


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 28, 2014)

My college room mate was an IT guy. A 9 pointer. And I had to reinstall windows or configure DC++ for him till 3rd year (me a non IT or CS guy)


----------



## $hadow (Oct 28, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> Totally agree with him. Toppers in my class can't write a simple program in netbeans and complain about java being hard like wtf.



totally agree with you.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Oct 28, 2014)

One of my noobiest friend downloaded a .torrent file and ran it in VLC n said " Tha movie sucks, it doesnt works " . No sense of common , basic IT skills and constantly tops in CS  me Feeling jealous


----------



## Rain_moris (Oct 30, 2014)

Thing is most Guys on CS engineering took it as a subject too study not as a madness like us. You can't blame them for those foolishness those thing are never taught to them and also they are not into learning anything new into it. This is why IT and software sector in India are declining this days. Heck some of the best programmers in my college are from mechanical and civil. Even I wanted to study CS but my parents didn't let me to. I was amazed to see the standards of them some didn't even know the short cut to copy past. Good bless them.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 30, 2014)

ok i had to post this...............

what is the desktop gpu equivalent to these laptop gpus? - Gtx - Graphics & Displays

for your reference here is the best firestrike mark for 880m i could find....... 

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 880M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4900MQ,Alienware 0FT9KT

and a normal gtx 770 firestrike mark is ~7500

Nvidia GeForce GTX 880M GPU Tested: How Powerful Is It?


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 30, 2014)

tanmaymohan said:


> One of my noobiest friend downloaded a .torrent file and ran it in VLC n said " Tha movie sucks, it doesnt works " . No sense of common , basic IT skills and constantly tops in CS  me Feeling jealous


I'm more worried about the fact that he could think a movie to be the size of a torrent file and rating the movie bad because it doesn't run. And btw no need to be jealous of kitabi gyaan


Rain_moris said:


> Thing is most Guys on CS engineering took it as a subject too study not as a madness like us. You can't blame them for those foolishness those thing are never taught to them and also they are not into learning anything new into it. This is why IT and software sector in India are declining this days. Heck some of the best programmers in my college are from mechanical and civil. Even I wanted to study CS but my parents didn't let me to. I was amazed to see the standards of them some didn't even know the short cut to copy past. Good bless them.


When we had to choose side subject for class 11th, everyone was going for CS, after I asked why they were taking it, they replied ki bhai boht suna hai CS ke baare men, isiliye le rha hun.   
I couldn't get CS due to overflow of students in CS section.   It's now filled with people who top in science and maths and fail in CS


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 30, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> ok i had to post this...............
> 
> what is the desktop gpu equivalent to these laptop gpus? - Gtx - Graphics & Displays
> 
> ...


Common thing. Many people go with the numbering, ignoring the 'm'. Same for Intel's 'k'.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 30, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> When we had to choose side subject for class 11th, everyone was going for CS, after I asked why they were taking it, they replied ki bhai boht suna hai CS ke baare men, isiliye le rha hun.
> I couldn't get CS due to overflow of students in CS section.  It's now filled with people who top in science and maths and fail in CS



Most of the CS students don't have passion like we geeks do....
They just go with flow , hearing CS has good scope and money, but end up in testing unit in the IT companies...


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 30, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Most of the CS students don't have passion like we geeks do....
> They just go with flow , hearing CS has good scope and money, but end up in testing unit in the IT companies...


Very true


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 31, 2014)

Out of 60 students batch only 2 guys know how to C... Even when it was taught from the beginning with basics and stuff..


----------



## moniker (Oct 31, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> Probably because 2 Megabits/second is what is planned but 2 MegaBytes per second is what is denoted. To be fair it could simply be a typing/autocorrect mistake. Further only the really technically savvy people will know the difference.



Well, 1 byte (B) = 8 bits (b) was something I studied as part of my primary school education.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 31, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> ^^ you can't change marks to 92%..
> and plus its government college....



you just made me laugh like anything. after having worked for over a decade in Academic sector, i personally know and have seen way too many people doing unimaginable things and that includes Prominent government University & colleges HODs, Professors and readers. i have seen answer sheets changing in the same class, marks increase and at many instances decreased as well. people decide in classes / courses who will be number 1 and 2 & so on and then adjust marks. nobody (including me) believes this until personally sees this. 
the day i realized i had enough, i left the job and academics.


----------



## amjath (Oct 31, 2014)

Not so dumb.
Today when I was working, 2 guys were talking behind me. All of sudden one guy said "Lenovo bought Motorola"
What he said was right, acquisition completed today but he said like everything happened today.  was like  its a old news


----------



## Makx (Nov 3, 2014)

Dial 18001801503 to hear a epic technology fail


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 3, 2014)

^^Is that Reliance or BSNL?


----------



## Makx (Nov 4, 2014)

BSNL, it says press 1 for Hindi and 2 for english, but no matter what you press, it says wrong choice


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Makx said:


> Dial 18001801503 to hear a epic technology fail





Makx said:


> BSNL, it says press 1 for Hindi and 2 for english, but no matter what you press, it says wrong choice


Ehh??  works fine for me..


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 4, 2014)

some web pages where you need to click 69 times to complete the whole list.
50 Songs That Are Guaranteed to Make You Cry – Flavorwire


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 4, 2014)

Makx said:


> BSNL, it says press 1 for Hindi and 2 for english, but no matter what you press, it says wrong choice



Works fine for me.


----------



## Makx (Nov 4, 2014)

hmm... must be a problem in my circle then.


----------



## singleindian (Nov 5, 2014)

girl in tamil news channel hosting technology news-Google has released its new application called android lollipop.before lollipop they had ice cream sandwich application,honeycomb and gingerbread application


----------



## Shah (Nov 5, 2014)

singleindian said:


> girl in tamil news channel hosting technology news-Google has released its new application called android lollipop.before lollipop they had ice cream sandwich application,honeycomb and gingerbread application



 Which channel, BTW?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 5, 2014)

singleindian said:


> girl in tamil news channel hosting technology news-Google has released its new application called android lollipop.before lollipop they had ice cream sandwich application,honeycomb and gingerbread application



Way to go Indian media. source?


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

Shah said:


> Which channel, BTW?



must be pudiya talai murai


----------



## singleindian (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> must be pudiya talai murai



did u watch that?


----------



## Shah (Nov 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> must be pudiya talai murai





singleindian said:


> did u watch that?



I thought it was "Peppers". I had seen such dump things on it.


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

singleindian said:


> did u watch that?


Nope. But I have seen news reporter sitting beside a big TV explains what was shared in Facebook and most re-tweeted in twitter.


----------



## Shah (Nov 7, 2014)

Came across this tweet in twitter, just now.
*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14954&d=1415351138


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 8, 2014)

Shah said:


> Came across this tweet in twitter, just now.
> *www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14954&d=1415351138



What's dumb in that?


----------



## snap (Nov 8, 2014)

Cant see the attachment :\


----------



## singleindian (Nov 22, 2014)

My brother went to sony service center to repair his mobile which hangs while using  it.the guy in the shop didn't service it .according to him the screen guard is the problem,which causes the hangs!


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 22, 2014)

singleindian said:


> My brother went to sony service center to repair his mobile which hangs while using  it.the guy in the shop didn't service it .according to him the screen guard is the problem,which causes the hangs!


Wtf..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2014)

singleindian said:


> My brother went to sony service center to repair his mobile which hangs while using  it.the guy in the shop didn't service it .according to him the screen guard is the problem,which causes the hangs!


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 23, 2014)

Shah said:


> Came across this tweet in twitter, just now.
> *www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14954&d=1415351138



What's dumb in this? He's correct.


----------



## Shah (Nov 24, 2014)

That "Construction" in the title. I thought it was wrong. I have never came across a book or website where using constructors in programming is mentioned as "Construction". 

Sorry for the late reply, Inactive due to exams.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 24, 2014)

Constructor is the right term and I never heard of Construction in C++ . When I saw this first I laughed...


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 24, 2014)

well, it could be a typo and going by the meaning, a constructor basically "constructs" an object's members anyway


----------



## Shah (Nov 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> well, it could be a typo and* going by the meaning, a constructor basically "constructs" an object's members anyway*



"Construction of Objects" will be the right one in that case. Not just construction.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2014)

bump.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 26, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> bump.



Looks like we are going short on dump people around us


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'll tell an incident of mince. When I was purchasing my PC, I asked the shopkeeper that what is the difference between Intel and AMD CPUs. He replied- "no difference". I know the fault was mine


----------



## $hadow (Dec 27, 2014)

My friend said please give me your second graphic card. I asked why?  He said that my laptop do not have a graphic card so I want to use your card to play games on my laptop.


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 28, 2014)

when I went to purchase a TV, one of the salesguys (probably representative of toshiba ) tried to sell me a toshiba tv based on the oly fact that it supported playing of 40 diff. file formats... somewhere along the conversation he thoroughly explained to me that there was no diffrence between a 720p and a 1080p.. had to avoid him for the rest of the visit.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 28, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> when I went to purchase a TV, one of the salesguys (probably representative of toshiba ) tried to sell me a toshiba tv based on the oly fact that it supported playing of 40 diff. file formats... somewhere along the conversation he thoroughly explained to me that there was no diffrence between a *720p and a 1080p*.. had to avoid him for the rest of the visit.



WTF man, 1080p movie are larger than 720p movies, so big difference


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2014)

what he meant was viewing a 720 movie and 1080p movie at a certain distance closes the gap between the two.. Still, a 1080p display is much much superior than 720p


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 28, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> what he meant was viewing a 720 movie and 1080p movie at a certain distance closes the gap between the two.. Still, a 1080p display is much much superior than 720p



Mm.he might be true but O.P was dead set on 1080 p.Actually ,difference in 720p and 1080 p is not noticeable viewed at a certain distance.Also pixel density might not be the only factor that makes something superior,I have seen 720p fujitsu displays perform as good as 1080p,than 720p entry level samsungs,lgs etc(via my eyes)
*s3.carltonbale.com/resolution_chart.png
This shows tvs upto 46"-50" have no difference when viewed as far from 10-12 feet.but below that 1080 p wins.


----------



## vito scalleta (Dec 28, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Mm.he might be true but O.P was dead set on 1080 p.Actually ,difference in 720p and 1080 p is not noticeable viewed at a certain distance.Also pixel density might not be the only factor that makes something superior,I have seen 720p fujitsu displays perform as good as 1080p,than 720p entry level samsungs,lgs etc(via my eyes)


1
I was not just dead set on a 1080p . I wanted a 1080p screen that offered a good picture quality.. And moving to  1080p indeed made a big difference to my viewing experience. so i guess i did not make a mistake there. one big mistake i did make was spending extra to get 3D .


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 28, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> 1
> And moving to  1080p indeed made a big difference to my viewing experience. .



Yes Sir ,for you.That sales guy wasnt dumb like the others who say"Jamsjung is bettur then Elgee"


----------



## theserpent (Jan 8, 2015)

So I am in 2nd year B.Com. We have computers subject and the portion is what someone would learn in 6th or so.
I.e Stuff like CPU,ALU,Input devices etc.

So a classmate of mine comes and asks me, Input devices are ... printer, Cpu and output are UPS right? 
I was like


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

theserpent said:


> So I am in 2nd year B.Com. We have computers subject and the portion is what someone would learn in *6th or so.*
> I.e Stuff like CPU,ALU,Input devices etc.
> 
> So a classmate of mine comes and asks me, Input devices are ... printer, Cpu and output are UPS right?
> I was like



Class 3rd/4th stuff, which is repeated every damn year in school and also in BE/B Tech 1st year


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2015)

theserpent said:


> So I am in 2nd year B.Com. We have computers subject and the portion is what someone would learn in 6th or so.
> I.e Stuff like CPU,ALU,Input devices etc.
> 
> So a classmate of mine comes and asks me, Input devices are ... printer, Cpu and output are UPS right?
> I was like


----------



## $hadow (Jan 8, 2015)

theserpent said:


> So I am in 2nd year B.Com. We have computers subject and the portion is what someone would learn in 6th or so.
> I.e Stuff like CPU,ALU,Input devices etc.
> 
> So a classmate of mine comes and asks me, Input devices are ... printer, Cpu and output are UPS right?
> I was like



This is the most annoying fact


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 8, 2015)

theserpent said:


> So I am in 2nd year B.Com. We have computers subject and the portion is what someone would learn in 6th or so.
> I.e Stuff like CPU,ALU,Input devices etc.
> 
> So a classmate of mine comes and asks me, Input devices are ... printer, Cpu and output are UPS right?
> I was like



A more advanced version of this particular thingie  is OS.. you will literally cry bloody tears if you face that subject in an exam.. Whole class is a drool fest, the cpu scheduling algorithms still haunt me in my sleep


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 9, 2015)

theserpent said:


> So I am in 2nd year B.Com. We have computers subject and the portion is what someone would learn in 6th or so.
> I.e Stuff like CPU,ALU,Input devices etc.
> 
> So a classmate of mine comes and asks me, Input devices are ... printer, Cpu and output are UPS right?
> I was like



Oh man, that's insanely awesome.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> A more advanced version of this particular thingie  is OS.. you will literally cry bloody tears if you face that subject in an exam.. Whole class is a drool fest, the cpu scheduling algorithms still haunt me in my sleep



Same think happened in my shell scripting and computer graphics lab. All students used to sit staring at blackboard, mouth open and eyes wide as if some hard core porn was being displayed.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 9, 2015)

And I was sitting there, when all were mugging up, all are asking me is computers so easy -_-.

One guy asked me what is input devices?
One asked how is keyboard a input device


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 9, 2015)

theserpent said:


> And I was sitting there, when all were mugging up, all are asking me is computers so easy -_-.
> 
> One guy asked me what is input devices?
> One asked how is keyboard a input device



Ask them how did they manage to pass school.


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask them how did they manage to pass school.



Well you can top CBSE eng with an answer sheet full of spelling errors and grammatical mistakes. What is this in comparison?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 9, 2015)

seamon said:


> Well you can top CBSE eng with an answer sheet full of spelling errors and grammatical mistakes. What is this in comparison?



Nope, had that been the case, I wouldn't have scored 83 in class 12th English.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 9, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nope, had that been the case, I wouldn't have scored 83 in class 12th English.



I scored 95 in english


----------



## ajayritik (Jan 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I scored 95 in english



So is that a dumbest thing we ever heard if not technology related?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So is that a dumbest thing we ever heard if not technology related?



oh..oh


----------



## $hadow (Jan 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> So is that a dumbest thing we ever heard if not technology related?


No the dumbest thing is that i didn't even apply for any college


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> No the dumbest thing is that i didn't even apply for any college



Huh? auto-admit?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 9, 2015)

seamon said:


> Huh? auto-admit?


I mean to say I didn't apply any college for non conventional course. I only applied for AIEEE and got the college.


----------



## seamon (Jan 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I mean to say I didn't apply any college for non conventional course. I only applied for AIEEE and got the college.



Oh which college?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 9, 2015)

seamon said:


> Oh which college?



PSIT Kanpur


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> PSIT Kanpur



Your college website has a poor reputation according to WOT!!!


----------



## seamon (Jan 10, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Your college website has a poor reputation according to WOT!!!



WOT=World of Tanks?


----------



## Flash (Jan 10, 2015)

seamon said:


> WOT=World of Tanks?


*chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wot/bhmmomiinigofkjcapegjjndpbikblnp?hl=en


----------



## $hadow (Jan 10, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Your college website has a poor reputation according to WOT!!!



Coz of the weird things that keep on happening on it


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 11, 2015)

Well, one of the dumbest THING i've seen is the title of this thread. Seriously, that failed attempt at putting an emote is hilarious


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 12, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Well, one of the dumbest THING i've seen is the title of this thread. Seriously, that failed attempt at putting an emote is hilarious



Yeah, I know


----------



## theterminator (Jan 12, 2015)

$hadow said:


> PSIT Kanpur


I was there once to give an exam. The experience didn't go pleasing. Our paper was afternoon shift & by the time we got out at 5:30 pm we kept looking for conveyance to kanpur city & found no public transport would stop. In the end we boarded an animal van


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Well, one of the dumbest THING i've seen is the title of this thread. Seriously, that failed attempt at putting an emote is hilarious


Ot: Are you the member of India broadband forum and owner of the broadband service provider in Mumbai right (forgot name)?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 12, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Yeah, I know



personally mat le bhai


----------



## $hadow (Jan 12, 2015)

theterminator said:


> I was there once to give an exam. The experience didn't go pleasing. Our paper was afternoon shift & by the time we got out at 5:30 pm we kept looking for conveyance to kanpur city & found no public transport would stop. In the end we boarded an animal van



yeah location wise not that great but we have our own vehicles so NP there.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 12, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Well, one of the dumbest THING i've seen is the title of this thread. Seriously, that failed attempt at putting an emote is hilarious



That's my first post in this thread. Previous thread seemed to be better.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2015)

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/noob1.png

lool, guy got a 1600 mhz ram and he is complaining.. (EVERY modern DDR3 supporting mobo has the bios capability to tone down the clock speed to 1333mhz levels)


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 12, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/noob1.png
> 
> lool, guy got a 1600 mhz ram and he is complaining.. (EVERY modern DDR3 supporting mobo has the bios capability to tone down the clock speed to 1333mhz levels)


flipkart sweg level is too high xP


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2015)

I was taking a lecture for 3rd year CSE students. I asked that how many of them have used Libra Office. Just one guy from a class of >40 students raised hand in reply.

Another funny incidedt happend in the same class (not dumb though). I names a variable 'myDict'. Accidentally I wrote 'myDic k'. Pressed Ctrl + Z like hell


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 23, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I was taking a lecture for 3rd year CSE students. I asked that how many of them have used *Libra Office*. Just one guy from a class of >40 students raised hand in reply.
> 
> Another funny incidedt happend in the same class (not dumb though). I names a variable 'myDict'. Accidentally I wrote 'myDic k'. Pressed Ctrl + Z like hell



libre office


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> *dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/noob1.png
> 
> lool, guy got a 1600 mhz ram and he is complaining.. (EVERY modern DDR3 supporting mobo has the bios capability to tone down the clock speed to 1333mhz levels)



You can find comments like these in nearly any product.


----------



## deta (Jan 24, 2015)

My friend just bought his first computer, and asked me whether frequently formatting his hard drive  will affect his cpu pins


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 29, 2015)

Well not exactly related to technology but dumb enough to post here...

Le noob girl: Sir how to convert pound into PSI? What is conversion ratio?

Me: How the f#ck she made it to 6th semester 

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> libre office



**LibreOffice *


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 29, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Well not exactly related to technology but dumb enough to post here...
> 
> Le noob girl: Sir how to convert pascal into PSI? What is conversion ratio?
> 
> ...


Lol. Even I don't remember. Always use converter


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 29, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Lol. Even I don't remember. Always use converter



Sorry its not pascal its pounds. So now imagine how you will convert pound(unit of mass) into PSI(unit of pressure)


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 29, 2015)

ankush28 said:


> Sorry its not pascal its pounds. So now imagine how you will convert pound(unit of mass) into PSI(unit of pressure)


Yeah now its dumb.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 29, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Yeah now its dumb.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Yeah now its dumb.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 12, 2015)

went to three shops searching for Antec A20, all said "bhaiya hum bas normal saman rakhte hai"


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> went to three shops searching for Antec A20, all said "bhaiya hum bas normal saman rakhte hai"



You could've asked for the CPU coolers they stocked instead.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You could've asked for the CPU coolers they stocked instead.



they keep stock of Rs 200 local coolers 

and forgot one thing, a guy confused CPU coolers with PSU and was askung what Watt you want, I was like wtf bro you high? :l


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> they keep stock of Rs 200 local coolers
> 
> and forgot one thing, a guy confused CPU coolers with PSU and was askung what Watt you want, I was like wtf bro you high? :l





people here confuse UPS with PSU.


----------



## Cyberghost (Feb 12, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> they keep stock of Rs 200 local coolers
> 
> and forgot one thing, a guy confused CPU coolers with PSU and was askung what Watt you want, I was like wtf bro you high? :l



This is why I stopped buying from offline retailers


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> they keep stock of Rs 200 local coolers
> 
> and forgot one thing, a guy confused CPU coolers with PSU and was askung what Watt you want, I was like wtf bro you high? :l



Still it could be possible the person was high


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 14, 2015)

couldn't find the epic phail thread so posting here

*fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-0/10615487_896257027100795_5967812613184382726_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=78d59edc435e8977e80ae4bf1bac741b&oe=555F359D&__gda__=1432459073_8cea2cd9a3fec2f45f18704c5a1ad000

I'm 2015% done -_-


----------



## kalam_gohab (Feb 14, 2015)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION], you from serial gamers group in Facebook?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 14, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> couldn't find the epic phail thread so posting here
> 
> *fbcdn-photos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-0/10615487_896257027100795_5967812613184382726_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=78d59edc435e8977e80ae4bf1bac741b&oe=555F359D&__gda__=1432459073_8cea2cd9a3fec2f45f18704c5a1ad000
> 
> I'm 2015% done -_-



OMFG! This is ridiculous.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## adityak469 (Feb 14, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION], you from serial gamers group in Facebook?



the pic is on many groups on facebook 
and i received it from India PC Gamers or some group like that managed by Sumon Pathak


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

Air Cooling: Antec A20 Haetsink Review (Erodov)

and 

Air Cooling: Antec A20 Haetsink Review (TDF)


the difference in the replies section make me super lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 16, 2015)

whats a haetsink guys, can i eats it ?


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> whats a haetsink guys, can i eats it ?



noo you should not eats everything you comes across


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol. The review made my day


----------



## Anorion (Feb 19, 2015)

In any page that saves a password in the password field, just right click and select inspect element
in the HTML code, there will be an input type, change it from "password" to "text" and you can see the password


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 19, 2015)

Anorion said:


> In any page that saves a password in the password field, just right click and select inspect element
> in the HTML code, there will be an input type, change it from "password" to "text" and you can see the password



Yeah, that's a pretty dumb thing.

- - - Updated - - -



adityak469 said:


> Air Cooling: Antec A20 Haetsink Review (Erodov)
> 
> and
> 
> ...



LOL, nice catch. TDF FTW!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 25, 2015)

my OS teacher considers AMD processors inferior to Intel ones because they cannot handle the "intense" process and thread scheduling in Windows..
I loled


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> my OS teacher considers AMD processors inferior to Intel ones because they cannot handle the "intense" process and thread scheduling in Windows..
> I loled


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> my OS teacher considers AMD processors inferior to Intel ones because they cannot handle the "intense" process and thread scheduling in Windows..
> I loled



21 CANON salute to that teacher.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> my OS teacher considers AMD processors inferior to Intel ones because they cannot handle the "intense" process and thread scheduling in Windows..
> I loled



A few teachers in my department (CSE) don't even know what AMD is. Can they east it?


----------



## Shah (Feb 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> my OS teacher considers AMD processors inferior to Intel ones because they cannot handle the "intense" process and thread scheduling in Windows..
> I loled





harshilsharma63 said:


> A few teachers in my department (CSE) don't even know what AMD is. Can they east it?



Quoting one of my teachers,


> .... Intel Core i3,i4,i5,i6 and up to i13 ...





> i3 is the first gen of Intel processors, i4 is the second gen, ...


Beat it, if you can.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 26, 2015)

Shah said:


> Quoting one of my teachers,
> 
> Beat it, if you can.




that is too funny


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

Shah said:


> Quoting one of my teachers,
> 
> 
> Beat it, if you can.


----------



## vito scalleta (Feb 27, 2015)

Talking about teachers I joined a very popular Computer training institute in TN to learn about programming basics. The first two days were about basics. Our trainer was explaining about the types of computers. then he pointed to the decade old computers around us in the lab and asked us what type of computers they were. And like almost  every classroom in my state we kept quiet after the question. So he informed us that they were Super Computers  

I was thankful he didnt come for the programming sessions..


----------



## Shah (Feb 28, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> Talking about teachers I joined a very popular Computer training institute in TN to learn about programming basics. The first two days were about basics. Our trainer was explaining about the types of computers. then he pointed to the decade old computers around us in the lab and asked us what type of computers they were. And like almost  every classroom in my state we kept quiet after the question. So he informed us that they were Super Computers
> 
> I was thankful he didnt come for the programming sessions..



 I suggest you to learn programming by yourself using resources available from Internet and Books. Training institutes ,especially in India, are a waste of money and time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 28, 2015)

Shah said:


> I suggest you to learn programming by yourself using resources available from Internet and Books. Training institutes ,especially in India, are a waste of money and time.



Training from a reputed institute is good rather learning yourself.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 28, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Training from a reputed institute is good rather learning yourself.



So is it good or is it not good?


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 28, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Training from a reputed institute is good rather learning yourself.



Nope. Learning yourself is far better than someone mis-guide you the whole time you sit there. I learned a lot compared to what my trainer from so-called trained me around 2006. We fail, we make mistake and we learn, if we learn ourself. Else we will be taught with "certain" industry specific training, which makes us nothing but another cheap-indian programming robot(which I heard from lot of foreigners), rather than a good programmer! It is just my opinion and my experience.


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 28, 2015)

Shah said:


> Quoting one of my teachers,
> 
> 
> Beat it, if you can.






vito scalleta said:


> Talking about teachers I joined a very popular Computer training institute in TN to learn about programming basics. The first two days were about basics. Our trainer was explaining about the types of computers. then he pointed to the decade old computers around us in the lab and asked us what type of computers they were. And like almost  every classroom in my state we kept quiet after the question. So he informed us that they were Super Computers
> 
> I was thankful he didnt come for the programming sessions..



140% done 




furious_gamer said:


> Nope. Learning yourself is far better than someone mis-guide you the whole time you sit there. I learned a lot compared to what my trainer from so-called trained me around 2006. We fail, we make mistake and we learn, if we learn ourself. Else we will be taught with "certain" industry specific training, which makes us nothing but another cheap-indian programming robot(which I heard from lot of foreigners), rather than a good programmer! It is just my opinion and my experience.



depends. You made it clear in the first few lie by saying 'mis-guide you', so won't say anything.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> depends. You made it clear in the first few lie by saying 'mis-guide you', so won't say anything.



It is the FACT. I mean, learn basics from school/college, but after that it is up to us. Why would you depend on someone? I never said someone mis-guided me, in fact, I got lucky and my trainer was so good, and because of him, I am what I am now. But getting lucky is 1000:1 ratio. 

We are not born-genius and it is not our fault. At every point of our life, we need teachers and it is what makes us literate. But what I see commonly these days is, young people with all the power they had with them(of course THE INTERNET is our power), they still expect someone to guide them, and afraid of making mistakes, in a field where making mistakes is very common. I have been working with fresh, bright minds out of college and still all they ask me is "Which book is best for so-and-so". Isn't this because of their spoon-feed way of learning.

So, no, it does not depends. Do you think all the inventors invent things because their trainer taught them? It is all about getting some idea, and how to learn. I am fed up listening to foreigners saying We dont want Indian developers. All I want is students from my country, should have self confident in them, explore, discuss on open-forums and mine information and be good(or in fact, decent) at whatever they are going to or planning to do. Is that so much to ask? And as an initiative, I encourage everyone I know who is in college now, write articles and discuss in forums and create awareness. Our next generation should not just be job-ready graduates, but rather invention-ready one.

P.S : I knew it is off-topic and I tend to keep it simple, but I simply cannot leave this hanging. So if you want to discuss more, open new thread.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 1, 2015)

> But getting lucky is 1000:1 ratio.


 1:10000 i'd say 


> But what I see commonly these days is, young people with all the power they had with them(of course THE INTERNET is our power), they still expect someone to guide them





> this because of their spoon-feed way of learning.


Isnt this a mis guide too? 



> I am fed up listening to foreigners saying We dont want Indian developers.


 so am i. 


> All I want is students from my country, should have self confident in them, explore, discuss on open-forums and mine information and be good(or in fact, decent) at whatever they are going to or planning to do. Is that so much to ask? And as an initiative, I encourage everyone I know who is in college now, write articles and discuss in forums and create awareness.


but will they? no. why? because we are *trained* that way. and that just sucks.


> Our next generation should not just be job-ready graduates, but rather invention-ready one.


given the current state it would take more than a single generation for that to happen 
*
also I didnt say anything. I said it depends. I didnt say the current system we have is not a mis-guided one. *


> We are not born-genius


 some people are, but their talent is just killed here in India


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 1, 2015)

Some institutes are good. Like at my place we have have one that charges only one session's fee but you are allowed to attend any number of sessions of he same subject (Java, C++, etc) throughout the duration of college. And they teach good too. But honestly, why spend >6000 bucks for something you can learn for free in the comfort of your home?


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2015)

[MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]
At least I am trying my best to create awareness and telling others(including you ) so they can spread it too. It is never too late for things to change.


  [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]
+1. When one can do sh1t like FB,WhatsApp with internet, why not use the same to learn something which can help you get some knowledge and so your life.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 1, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Some institutes are good. Like at my place we have have one that charges only one session's fee but you are allowed to attend any number of sessions of he same subject (Java, C++, etc) throughout the duration of college. And they teach good too. But honestly, why spend >6000 bucks for something you can learn for free in the comfort of your home?



I am not talking about IT courses lol rather about PCMB 
Subjects like Java are easy, not bragging but I completed my 11th Java book in 2 days 



furious_gamer said:


> [MENTION=271931]adityak469[/MENTION]
> At least I am trying my best to create awareness and telling others(including you ) so they can spread it too. It is never too late for things to change.



well from now on, I'll try to do the same!  



> When one can do sh1t like FB,WhatsApp with internet, why not use the same to learn something which can help you get some knowledge and so your life.


*Golden Words!*


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> I am not talking about IT courses lol rather about PCMB
> Subjects like Java are easy, not bragging but I completed my 11th Java book in 2 days


IT is nothing but Googling for problems.... 90% of the time.  



adityak469 said:


> well from now on, I'll try to do the same!



Thanks, I appreciate. I helped my cousin understand what he want to be and what it needs to take, by making him realize it on his own. It took him 3 months to open up to me, and it was a good feeling. And now, he know his passion and because of that, he is good at it. But sadly, he always wanted to be a Developer() and he took EEE without even realized this fact.


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 1, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> IT is nothing but Googling for problems.... 90% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate. I helped my cousin understand what he want to be and what it needs to take, by making him realize it on his own. It took him 3 months to open up to me, and it was a good feeling.



well it was 8 hours of reading, then 2 hours of typing for me 


I haven't been able to realize people what they want to be, but I have helped some in what they are trying to be. And yes it a very good feeling!


----------



## aaruni (Mar 1, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> young people with all the power they had with them(of course THE INTERNET is our power),



*cue music IIN*.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 1, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> IT is nothing but Googling for problems.... 90% of the time.


True that


----------



## RCuber (Mar 1, 2015)

furious_gamer said:


> IT is nothing but Googling for problems.... 90% of the time.



TBH.. I dont recall when was the last time I googled for a solution to a problem related to work. I code 90% of the time.


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2015)

aaruni said:


> *cue music IIN*.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.



 Now I can relate it and I am laughing myself



$hadow said:


> True that



It is what I am seeing everyday.



RCuber said:


> TBH.. I dont recall when was the last time I googled for a solution to a problem related to work. I code 90% of the time.



Neither me, but the population is close to 10%. But thae rest 90% of so-called Developers population doing these days. And the funny thing is, even for simple NullPointerException, people are googling for solution.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 2, 2015)

RCuber said:


> TBH.. I dont recall when was the last time I googled for a solution to a problem related to work. I code 90% of the time.



I have seen my roommate checking out the answer for gates all the time. His morning generally starts with a goggling a problem.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 2, 2015)

I came here for jokes and fun, but all i see is a chatroom..


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 3, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I came here for jokes and fun, but all i see is a chatroom..



go through the previous pages


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 3, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I came here for jokes and fun, but all i see is a chatroom..


Open off-topic thread !!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 3, 2015)

Even if we open an offtopic thread, people will stray from the topic anyways. My point is about sticking to the thread topic and not turning it into a 2-3 man chat conversation.. Previous pages  usually have 3-4 funny incidents/page... People post their stories and then next person posts a story and so on, occasionally someone will comment LOL or SAME THIMG HAPPENED TO ME  etc etc...What i see right now is just chit chat.

Anyways, to pull everything back on track ill tell ye all my latest mindfcuk anecdote.

Recently there is a group message  circulating Whatsapp groups, with some weird fonts and a message sayin that if we forward it to 3 Whatsapp group our phone battery will be 100%. To make it seem legit,it had the names of 2 engineers..Just another random bullsh*t u may say...but not for the girls. They started askin why their battery wasnt 100% yet. I posted a LOL at first, thinking they were being sarcastic. But when the group conversation went deep and more people started asking why its not working i was like "_OMGWTF  ARE U GUYS REALLY SERIOUS??FAITH IN HUMANITY LOST_"
To top it off they started ganging up on me calling me a nerd and smartass saying " _hey,not all of us sit on computer like a nerd whole day long, we dnt know much about tech like you_"

Seriously, do we need tech knowledge to have the common sense that electricity cannot be transfered by FORWARDING GROUP MESSAGES???


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 4, 2015)

^
Le Random picture of starving african child...
LaIk MaI pOsT PlEzZ, 1 LaIk = 1 PrAyEr FoR cHiLd in aFriKa 

This is what I get, from my "friends".. beat that !


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 4, 2015)

[MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION]

You can similar stuffs like, if you forward this, your account will be recharged with 100 Rs. When my friends say this to me, I will say, "Why would I? I have post paid.". This way they don't bother me asking why it is not yet recharged


----------



## aaruni (Mar 4, 2015)

Perfect reply to such things.

*s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/70/63/00/70630053e48866533c33cab4bd3ec36b.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2015)

^^HAHAHA +1 to the above suggestion.


----------



## Akshay Biyani (Mar 5, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> well it was 8 hours of reading, then 2 hours of typing for me
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to realize people what they want to be, but I have helped some in what they are trying to be. And yes it a very good feeling!


Facing the same problem as those you helped. Don't know what I like dislike /want to be. 


furious_gamer said:


> IT is nothing but Googling for problems.... 90% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate. I helped my cousin understand what he want to be and what it needs to take, by making him realize it on his own. It took him 3 months to open up to me, and it was a good feeling. And now, he know his passion and because of that, he is good at it. But sadly, he always wanted to be a Developer() and he took EEE without even realized this fact.


----------



## vito scalleta (Mar 7, 2015)

This..... Pumpkin into a blazing chariot


----------



## Nuxer (Apr 17, 2015)

Today's PSC coaching class.

Sub : IT

Teacher : The latest version of Linux is.......?

Students : ?????????

Teacher : Ubuntu

Me : 

- - - Updated - - -

Another one...

Teacher : The latest version of Windows...........?

Me : Windows 8.1

Teacher: No, Windows 10

Me : It is not officially released yet. Still in public beta testing stage.

Teacher : No, it is released. But not available in India.

Me :


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 18, 2015)

Nuxer said:


> Today's PSC coaching class.
> 
> *Sub : IT
> 
> ...



That's the equivalent of "which is the latest processor? Answer is i7!".


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 18, 2015)

RCuber said:


> TBH.. I dont recall when was the last time I googled for a solution to a problem related to work. I code 90% of the time.



same here, 90% time is just the 'common sense' 2% googleling. 8% yeh to repair me bhejna padega mere bus ka nai he chip level ka nai aata mujhe.


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2015)

Nuxer said:


> Today's PSC coaching class.
> 
> Sub : IT
> 
> ...


At least your teacher knows windows 10 exists. When I was using windows 8.1 during initial days, a guy asked is that windows 10?.

I don't blame him for his knowledge but at least he should ask me what os is this?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

^^


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> At least your teacher knows windows 10 exists. When I was using windows 8.1 during initial days, a guy asked is that windows 10?.
> 
> I don't blame him for his knowledge but at least he should ask me what os is this?



i was using ubuntu and a guy asked me the same question


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> i was using ubuntu and a guy asked me the same question


I trolled my class using Linux Mint


----------



## $hadow (Apr 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I trolled my class using Linux Mint



 How?


----------



## adityak469 (Apr 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I trolled my class using Linux Mint


That it was windows 10?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 25, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> That it was windows 10?


I told them it was windows 9 as back then MS didn't announce that it'll be Windows 10.


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 6, 2015)

Bump 

Got a pen drive from a classmate who scores 90+ in his subjects including CS and has well known programming capabilities.  I told him to copy mysql's setup and he copied the shortcut from the desktop   in freaking 2015


----------



## Nerevarine (May 6, 2015)

^was your friend a grill ?


----------



## ajayritik (May 6, 2015)

I used to stay at rented place some years back and took internet for the first time on my PC which was the regular broadband cable connection.
One day my Landlord came and told me that they are getting huge telephone bills, is that because I'm using their telephone line stealthily?
I was like there is no possible physical connection betwen the nearest place where the phone is kept and my room and how can I damn use his phone line for internet.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 26, 2015)

boimp


----------



## Rick_Dawkins (May 26, 2015)

Here you go. This is all the more weird because it comes from some of the greats of the tech world.

_"I think there is a world market for maybe 5 computers."_ (IBM Chairman Thomas Watson, 1943)

_"Two years from now, spam will be solved."_ (Bill Gates at the World Economic Forum in 2004)

_"There is no reason for any individual to have a computer in their home."_ (Ken Olson, President of Digital Equipment Corporation in 1977)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2015)

"I could center a div in asp.net, but I'm unable to do so in PHP, heck, PHP is tough". A guy said this to me.


----------



## Shah (May 26, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> "I could center a div in asp.net, but I'm unable to do so in PHP, heck, PHP is tough". A guy said this to me.



 May be, he thought CSS is exclusive to ASP.NET


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 26, 2015)

*www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/191628-camera-under-15k-post2229537.html#post2229537



rowdy said:


> Samsung Galaxy Star S5282 Price in India - Buy Samsung Galaxy Star S5282 Ceramic White 4 Online - Samsung : Flipkart.com
> take this. it will act as a phone too.


----------



## himanshu_game (May 26, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Training from a reputed institute is good rather learning yourself.



The only key to be good at programming is to actually code. Learn the basics using some book then start coding.
I recommend reading Scott Meyer books once you know the syntax.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *www.digit.in/forum/cameras-camcorders/191628-camera-under-15k-post2229537.html#post2229537



LOL 5char


----------



## Flash (May 26, 2015)

This is not dumb, but epic troll.

*i.imgur.com/zFFUh3u.jpg


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 26, 2015)

Flash said:


> This is not dumb, but epic troll.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/zFFUh3u.jpg




lol 5char


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 26, 2015)

Flash said:


> This is not dumb, but epic troll.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/zFFUh3u.jpg



This one was epic


----------



## TheMost (May 26, 2015)

A person at my class told me not to install ubuntu.
He added that your PC will crash and get weird viruses :0/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 27, 2015)

TheMost said:


> A person at my class told me not to install ubuntu.
> He added that your PC will crash and get weird viruses :0/



My college's network administrator also says that installing linux damages the hard drive.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 27, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> My college's network administrator also says that installing linux damages the hard drive.



One of my college professors, is a massive ubuntu fanboy, just like Vyom..


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2015)

this logo
*i.imgur.com/nFGCMMD.png


----------



## furious_gamer (May 29, 2015)

Faun said:


> this logo
> *i.imgur.com/nFGCMMD.png



 & 

I don't know how these logos got approval!


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2015)

nice one. owner was happy, that is what is important. I like the face and the slogan as well.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2015)

Anorion said:


> nice one. owner was happy, that is what is important. I like the face and the slogan as well.



It's releasing on 1st june. Be ready for satisfaction


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 6, 2015)

So facebook asked me if MY post feels like an advert. Hmm...

*i.imgur.com/MDFeh8G.jpg

Dont mind the likes though. I have only a few photography enthusiast friends on facebook and we all never praise each other


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 17, 2015)

andy_65_in said:


> whats this invert colour option i settings--is it a virus.how to remove
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> any idea how good are moto g2 flip covers from latestone,they dont have a contact tele




This gut thinks invert color in android is a virus.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jun 17, 2015)

This just happened a few mins ago, 

my uncle came at my house for visiting

Uncle: Shows me his Gear of note 3
Me : so i ask Note 3 Gear?
Uncle : Samsung hai re, bhari hai na?


----------



## quagmire (Aug 4, 2015)

"Microsoft 10 will not permit free re-installation if any hardware changes"




Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/56JSq4g.png




*i.imgur.com/BT8Esy7.png





*i.imgur.com/6V9Rwe8.png





*i.imgur.com/zRc7cq1.png






*i.imgur.com/zRc7cq1.png





*i.imgur.com/ZI8Z6gh.png




Microsoft 10 will not permit re-installation if any hardware changes - Album on Imgur







And its actually true 


Reinstalling Windows 10 after upgrade - Microsoft Community


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2015)

bumpity


----------



## Faun (Sep 26, 2015)

MS support related to win 10 is crap. Support reps are not helpful if you know the tech related stuff well.


----------



## Anorion (Sep 26, 2015)

hmm yeah, on the answers site it says that the license invalidation happens only on motherboard change on OEM version of Windows 10


> OEM :
> OEM versions of Windows are identical to Full License Retail versions except for the following:
> - OEM versions do not offer any free Microsoft direct support from Microsoft support personnel
> - OEM licenses are tied to the very first computer you install and activate it on
> ...



Can I reinstall Windows 10 once I upgrade? - Microsoft Community


----------



## $hadow (Sep 28, 2015)

This is getting crapy day by day.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 28, 2015)

Today we were at a restaurant, taking picture of ourselves. One friend said that we all are not coming in the picture at once. Other (female) friend asked him to take her phone and said "this has a bigger screen so we will fit" .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 28, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Today we were at a restaurant, taking picture of ourselves. One friend said that we all are not coming in the picture at once. Other (female) friend asked him to take her phone and said "this has a bigger screen so we will fit" .



She knows nothing about FOV


----------



## Flash (Sep 28, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Today we were at a restaurant, taking picture of ourselves. One friend said that we all are not coming in the picture at once. Other (female) friend asked him to take her phone and said "this has a bigger screen so we will fit" .


*2.bp.blogspot.com/-CoXZqbrht-c/UAuSU-lj7rI/AAAAAAAAATM/MObuFzwQGy0/s1600/mother+of+god+fb+chat+code.jpg

Wait, let me bring my 7" tablet..


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 27, 2015)

Not related to tech but I was streaming from Saavan and I discovered something


Lamhein by Anmol Mallick

He just copied the whole tune of Coldplay's Paradise. Not just the instrumental tune but the vocal tune too.

I haven't seen this kind of plagiarism in the music industry. Ever.


----------



## kaz (Oct 27, 2015)

*Friend*: Tell me some offline dictionary to install.

(He owns an Android Phone as well as an iPhone, so I shared PlayStore link of a dictionary)

*Friend*: Opens play store in the iPhone's browser, clicks install there and says that he is not getting option to install it on his iPhone.

I would have pulled the trigger, but had no gun.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 27, 2015)

kaz said:


> *Friend*: Tell me some offline dictionary to install.
> 
> (He owns an Android Phone as well as an iPhone, so I shared PlayStore link of a dictionary)
> 
> ...


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2015)

kaz said:


> *Friend*: Tell me some offline dictionary to install.
> 
> (He owns an Android Phone as well as an iPhone, so I shared PlayStore link of a dictionary)
> 
> ...


Ask him to root his iPhone to install it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2015)

Something similar happened with me too, my friend owns an iphone, he asked me to send him games from my android phone..
 I said it wont work, because of different OSes.. He said "Tu bhej naa, dekh lenge"


----------



## Makx (Oct 27, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Not related to tech but I was streaming from Saavan and I discovered something
> 
> 
> Lamhein by Anmol Mallick
> ...


Anu Malik’s daughter Anmoll recreates Coldplay song | The Indian Express
Continuing the family business


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 27, 2015)

Anu malik is a  shitlord and a degenerate.. I hate his know em all attitude


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 28, 2015)

Makx said:


> Anu Malik’s daughter Anmoll recreates Coldplay song | The Indian Express
> Continuing the family business


My fault. Didn't knew. Not into Hindi music much. But still, why make your debut a recreation of someone else's song? And honestly, the song sucks.


----------



## tkin (Oct 28, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> My fault. Didn't knew. Not into Hindi music much. But still, why make your debut a recreation of someone else's song? And honestly, the song sucks.


It's DA BOMB: This version of Coldplay's Paradise by Anmol Malik is becoming a rage : Music, News - India Today

The song was so bad I stopped it halfway, I rarely do that. Then I played Paradise 5 times in a row to calm myself.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 29, 2015)

It's producer fault. They will go to AR Rehman and tell him to put Mike Oldfield type music in Welcome to No Entry. The most respected composers here have lifted songs.


----------



## adityak469 (Oct 29, 2015)

tkin said:


> It's DA BOMB: This version of Coldplay's Paradise by Anmol Malik is becoming a rage : Music, News - India Today
> 
> The song was so bad I stopped it halfway, I rarely do that. Then I played Paradise 5 times in a row to calm myself.


Same here man. I stopped it as soon as it reached the chorus. Couldn't take it.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Same here man. I stopped it as soon as it reached the chorus. Couldn't take it.



Man, what the f was that s#$%? lol
isn't it like a copyright infringement.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2015)

Gollum said:


> isn't it like a copyright infringement.


Inspiration or Tribute?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2015)

blatant ripoff morelike, typical indian bollywood and m industry


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2015)

Anorion said:


> It's producer fault. They will go to AR Rehman and tell him to put Mike Oldfield type music in Welcome to No Entry. The most respected composers here have lifted songs.



Most respected wouldn't do that unless he is on the streets, homeless.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 30, 2015)

They do that. No one is clean. Kishore Kumar did it in Jhumroo. AR Rehman did it in Daud. I can think of few who are more respected. Forced to accept that the Producer/Director is making them do it. Like who has not copied?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 30, 2015)

ufff local tv serial using Call of duty soundtrack... ive noticed this trend a lot recently


----------



## TheHumanBot (Nov 3, 2015)

more like it's *sampling *not copying  whosampled.com


----------



## tanmaymohan (Nov 3, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> ufff local tv serial using Call of duty soundtrack... ive noticed this trend a lot recently



which one ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2015)

its a local tv serial, in odiya.. dont know the name


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> its a local tv serial, in odiya.. dont know the name



Malayalam serials copy music from games and anime. I heard some serial use Final Fantasy VII music.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 23, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## kaz (Nov 24, 2015)

Girl: I need to update my phone(Galaxy A7, AT&T Version) to lollipop.
Me(after searching though the phone settings): You can't. It's not available for your device.
Girl(opens PlayStore, searches for *lollipop update*): It's not available here also


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 2, 2016)

15 games that changed gaming forever - The Times of Indi

:confused_NF:


----------



## $hadow (Aug 3, 2016)

arijitsinha said:


> 15 games that changed gaming forever - The Times of Indi
> 
> :confused_NF:



Lol I am not disabling my adblock to read this.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2016)

The only game they got it right was DOOM and they put the picture of some offbrand shitty mobile game called DOOM of the Galaxy..
The Times of India should be renamed as The cancer of India


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 2, 2017)

If you type google into google, you can break the internet!! I am serious, don't even try it as a joke!!


----------

